# Darts! Darts! Darts!



## Rosco (Dec 24, 2004)

Well, here we go again, nearly 3 weeks of glorious arrers!

The PDC kicks off on boxing day on Sky Sports, full line up here . Its Wayne Mardles year me thinks.

And for those without Sky, panic ye not! Below is the JUST as exciting Embassy tournament BBC schedule that kicks off on the 1st January. Lets hope the Viking can handle the pace!

SATURDAY, JAN 1

13.00 - 16.30  LIVE ON GRANDSTAND

18.30 - 20.00 LIVE ON BBC-2

00.10 – 1AM HIGHLIGHTS

1AM – 2AM DARTS EXTRA

 SUNDAY, JAN 2

 13.35-16.30 LIVE ON SUNDAY GRANDSTAND

18.30-20.00 LIVE ON BBC-2

23.15-MIDNIGHT HIGHLIGHTS

MIDNIGHT-2AM DARTS EXTRA

 MONDAY, JAN 3

 13.30-16.30 LIVE

23.20-00.20 HIGHLIGHTS

00.20-1AM DARTS EXTRA

 TUESDAY, JAN 4

 13.30-16.30 AFTERNOON HIGHLIGHTS

MIDNIGHT-1AM HIGHLIGHTS

1AM-2AM DARTS EXTRA

 WEDNESDAY, JAN 5

 14.00-16.30 AFTERNOON HIGHLIGHTS

23.20-00.20 EVENING HIGHLIGHTS

00.20-2AM DARTS EXTRA

 THURSDAY, JAN 6

 13.00-16.30 AFTERNOON HIGHLIGHTS

23.20-00.20 EVENING HIGHLIGHTS

00.20-2AM DARTS EXTRA

FRIDAY, JAN 7

 13.00-17.15 AFTERNOON HIGHLIGHTS

23.35-00.35 EVENING HIGHLIGHTS

00.35-2AM  DARTS EXTRA

 SATURDAY, JAN 8

 15.00-16.30 FIRST MEN’S SEMI FINAL LIVE ON GRANSTAND

16.30-18.30            SECOND MEN’S SEMI FINAL LIVE ON BBC-2

MIDNIGHT-1AM HIGHLIGHTS


SUNDAY, JAN 9

 18.00-20.00 MEN’S FINAL LIVE ON BBC-2 

 Please note that the TV schedule is subject to change


----------



## Rosco (Dec 24, 2004)

Also theres a 3 hour darts special on tonight (xmas eve) at 7 on Sky Sports 2, what better way to spend your xmas eve!


----------



## easy g (Dec 24, 2004)

Game on!!

haven't got Sky but looking forward to the Beeb stuff


----------



## Wowbagger (Dec 24, 2004)

Looking at the third round matches already set in stone, Roland Scholten against Jamie Harvey springs to the eye as the highlight, a rematch from their classic slugfest at the World Matchplay on that incredible day where they went to a tie-break, alongside (if I remember correctly) Mark Dudbridge-Alan Warriner before them and John Part-Bob Anderson after them.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Dec 24, 2004)

Dart's is a queer's game, apparently.

Some bloke in the pub told me


----------



## Rosco (Dec 26, 2004)

1.00pm Sky Sports 3 this afternoon (boxing day)

HERE WE GO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rosco (Dec 26, 2004)

easy g said:
			
		

> Game on!!
> 
> haven't got Sky but looking forward to the Beeb stuff



many will say the beeb stuff is shite but I dont agree, the games at Lakeside are just as impressive and sometimes better.


----------



## Yoj (Dec 29, 2004)

dont think fordham will win this year, but u never know!

seen him on a trailer for celebrity fat club!


----------



## Tedbutler (Dec 31, 2004)

I love the darts too, but I did a few quid last night because I thought Dennis Priestly wouldn't get whitewashed by Phil Taylor. I was way off with that one.


----------



## easy g (Jan 1, 2005)

well...first match over already at Lakeside!

bugger...missed loads this afternoon cos i was asleep


----------



## Rosco (Jan 1, 2005)

Crikey, did anyone see that PDC quarter final this afternoon with Mardle and Lloyd. What a game! How Mardle came back from that I will never ever know and I dont think he will either! Lloyd must be shocked and stunned   , never mind eh


----------



## Rosco (Jan 1, 2005)

Tedbutler said:
			
		

> I love the darts too, but I did a few quid last night because I thought Dennis Priestly wouldn't get whitewashed by Phil Taylor. I was way off with that one.



Just shows the sometimes annoying amount of talent and skill Taylor has. Although Priestly is way past his best he can still throw some good darts with the best of players, however Taylor is way above the best, I doubt we will ever see a better darts player. Just recently tho Taylors bad days are becoming more frequent with age, thank goodness!! But his bad days are still better than other players good days, if you know wot I mean.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 2, 2005)

I always watch the first rounds of the PDC, but don't have sky sports 2, so then i switch to the Beeb for the BDO and am watching another great week at Frimley Green  

And it's on interactive  

For as long as i can remember, all i do the first week in January is watch the darts. Been watching it since the days of the great Wilson, Rees and Bristow, when my mum and dad used to let me stay up late. Left home years ago but it's still a bit of a tradition in my house. 

Funny really, as i don't watch or play any other time of the year.

It's the only thing all year that i bet on too. I've won a few times over the years.

This year my moneys on Barney for the title


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 2, 2005)

Rosco said:
			
		

> Crikey, did anyone see that PDC quarter final this afternoon with Mardle and Lloyd. What a game! How Mardle came back from that I will never ever know and I dont think he will either! Lloyd must be shocked and stunned   , never mind eh



Missed that, but have seen him play before. He has loads of potential to take a title in the future.


----------



## Rocket Romano (Jan 2, 2005)

BDO is pretty poor compared to the PDC, even down to the gimmick entrances.

I think this years PDC has some seen some of the best performances from some players in a long long time, the old Taylor was back, Anderson playing well, Mardle on form. It's all good.

Compared to Fordham and Barneveld (also known as 'The Duffed By Taylor Club') the PDC is a different class


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 2, 2005)

Rocket Romano said:
			
		

> BDO is pretty poor compared to the PDC, even down to the gimmick entrances.
> 
> I think this years PDC has some seen some of the best performances from some players in a long long time, the old Taylor was back, Anderson playing well, Mardle on form. It's all good.
> 
> Compared to Fordham and Barneveld (also known as 'The Duffed By Taylor Club') the PDC is a different class



Yes the PDC has had some good matches this year, but the PDC does have a rep as being the place people go when they give up trying for the title at Lakeside  

Just watched some class darts, Ted Hankey is on good form again, but not as unstoppable as the year he won the title.


----------



## Rocket Romano (Jan 3, 2005)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Yes the PDC has had some good matches this year, but the PDC does have a rep as being the place people go when they give up trying for the title at Lakeside



Considering Taylor has mauled the previous Champions that's a bit of a light argument.

Anyone of the final 8 at the PDC, incl Hamilton the qualifier could probably win the BDO.

Anyway, there's no Sid Waddell! No Stuart Pyke, No John Gwynne....it's just not right....I mean how can you watch darts without hearing Wadell comparing (insert player here) comeback to just about every massive historical event ever!


----------



## ernestolynch (Jan 3, 2005)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Yes the PDC has had some good matches this year, but the PDC does have a rep as being the place people go when they give up trying for the title at Lakeside
> 
> Just watched some class darts, Ted Hankey is on good form again, but not as unstoppable as the year he won the title.



I was there for that final (and 3 sessions in the week running up to it) - never have I been so chuffed to spend 4 hours round-trip travelling to watch 45 minutes of sport. Class.

Barney for the title this year methinks. Lots of Jocks this year have you noticed?


----------



## Rosco (Jan 3, 2005)

Rocket Romano said:
			
		

> BDO is pretty poor compared to the PDC, even down to the gimmick entrances.
> 
> I think this years PDC has some seen some of the best performances from some players in a long long time, the old Taylor was back, Anderson playing well, Mardle on form. It's all good.
> 
> Compared to Fordham and Barneveld (also known as 'The Duffed By Taylor Club') the PDC is a different class



No not at all is it poor compared to the PDC, check the scroring, averages, percentages etc etc etc. However, the gimmick entrances of the BDO do leave a lot to be desired, especcially the Ted Hankey "vampire" entrance that leaves many a viewer cringing as he throws his cardboard bats into the audience, twat!   

As for Taylor being on form in the PDC, no he hasnt been anything like his best, but like I have said above, his bad days are still better than others good days and he proves that by still throwing bad arrows and still being in the final.

Mardle was certainly making the most of his talent albeit inconsistent as usual, got to be my favourite player though, he has the skill and the show.


----------



## Rosco (Jan 3, 2005)

Rocket Romano said:
			
		

> Anyway, there's no Sid Waddell! No Stuart Pyke, No John Gwynne....it's just not right....I mean how can you watch darts without hearing Wadell comparing (insert player here) comeback to just about every massive historical event ever!



Cant argue with that, he's a one off! 

He started commentating the Taylor/Anderson semi last night with hardly any voice at all, either he is ill, or has lost his voice more lightly due to abnormally loud shouting throughout the week!


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 3, 2005)

But you can't knock Tony Green and John Part's slightly more laid back style of commentary. Sid does get a bit manic and surreal for me sometimes. 

Who was the ref with the bad throat in the PDC, or does he always sound like that? Bit annoying i thought. Sounded like his head was about to explode.

Never thought i'd see a weird beard with long hair on the oche. Go for it Simon "The Wizard" Whitlock  

Still haven't seen anyone playing better than Barney yet. My bet is safe for the time being.....


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 3, 2005)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> I was there for that final (and 3 sessions in the week running up to it) - never have I been so chuffed to spend 4 hours round-trip travelling to watch 45 minutes of sport. Class.
> 
> Barney for the title this year methinks. Lots of Jocks this year have you noticed?



How do you get tickets to Lakeside Ern? I heard that you have to write a letter to the venue some time in August. I'd love to go. 

Oh well, maybe i'll get to play a leg against Bobby George on Sunday  

Yeah, my moneys on Barney too. Jocks? There were a couple in the first round for them to support. Only Veitch left now for them to cheer on.

Loads of Welsh were in for Wayne Warren too. Was it my imagination or was King slightley booed because of his moaning last year?


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jan 3, 2005)

My kid is a darts addict. he thinks Ted Hankey will win it.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 3, 2005)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> My kid is a darts addict. he thinks Ted Hankey will win it.



Could be a Hankey V Barney final methinks


----------



## ernestolynch (Jan 3, 2005)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> How do you get tickets to Lakeside Ern? I heard that you have to write a letter to the venue some time in August. I'd love to go.
> 
> Oh well, maybe i'll get to play a leg against Bobby George on Sunday
> 
> ...



Didn't see it yet but wouldn't surprise me - Merv the Swerv's a wrong un. There's also that Anderson lad who knocked out the Scouse pudding Bunting.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 3, 2005)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> Didn't see it yet but wouldn't surprise me - Merv the Swerv's a wrong un. There's also that Anderson lad who knocked out the Scouse pudding Bunting.



That's the only one i've not seen yet.

Going to check BBCi for the Co Stompe match soon. His throwing style is a bit off putting though, but you can't help but love the matchstick.

Shame there's no Colin Monk this year. He's usually good for an arras battle


----------



## Rosco (Jan 3, 2005)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> There's also that Anderson lad who knocked out the Scouse pudding Bunting.



They were both puddingish wernt they lol.

The commentators were taking the piss out of Buntings big smile but it was just his double chinned dart throwing gurn rather than a big smile.   




Not that I'm taking the piss out of double chinned gurning puddings!


----------



## Rosco (Jan 3, 2005)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Who was the ref with the bad throat in the PDC, or does he always sound like that? Bit annoying i thought. Sounded like his head was about to explode.



Yea right, he sounds really awful and totally false and he always miscounts, my 5 year old niece could do a better job than that!


----------



## Rosco (Jan 3, 2005)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Shame there's no Colin Monk this year. He's usually good for an arras battle



and his little monkey son always crys whether daddy monkey wins or loses, ahhhh sweet


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 3, 2005)

I'm worried about my bet on Barney now. Just seen Andre Brandjas beat Co Stompe in a high class match. High scoring, high finishing. Brantjas checked out at 170 in the third leg!

Class Darts

Could be on for an all Dutch final....

I'm well enjoying the live matches on interactive. Second round Barney V Veitch is up next


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 3, 2005)

Rosco said:
			
		

> and his little monkey son always crys whether daddy monkey wins or loses, ahhhh sweet



Aaah, but we have a new crying boy now. Did you see Shaun Greatbatches son?

Still, he has a lot to go to top monkeys son 

Did anyone see the Phil Taylor, Kevin Painter match? I haven't got Sky sports 2, so i didn't. I heard that Taylor may be facing a 6 month televised darts ban because he was talking to someone in the audience while Painter was throwing. This apparently ensued in Painter objecting, Taylor telling him to f off on live telly and a big arguement backstage after the match. Very bad sportsmanship on Taylors part if it's true


----------



## Rosco (Jan 3, 2005)

blimey! Yes I did see that match and the brief mouthing off on stage afterwards but all the commentators etc were saying it was because Taylor finished the game off with a bullseye and Painter thought he was rubbing his nose in it.

Whatever Taylor does I doubt very much a ban will be in order when its Sky telly that controls his career and as he performs like he does theres no way that Sky wont allow him on their screens. Shocking that Sky has become this big!


----------



## Rocket Romano (Jan 4, 2005)

Rosco said:
			
		

> blimey! Yes I did see that match and the brief mouthing off on stage afterwards but all the commentators etc were saying it was because Taylor finished the game off with a bullseye and Painter thought he was rubbing his nose in it.
> 
> Whatever Taylor does I doubt very much a ban will be in order when its Sky telly that controls his career and as he performs like he does theres no way that Sky wont allow him on their screens. Shocking that Sky has become this big!



What has Taylor done wrong?

Bristow and John Lowe both said Taylor was in the right to finish on the bull, you knew before he threw the last dart he would, its not Taylor's fault that Painter took a hissy fit after being mauled by an average Taylor

And what's the chances of another BDO-PDC showdown? He's not playing well, Dudbridge prob should have done 'em but I'm sure Taylor fancies destroying Barny again....what was it last time 21-11 to Taylor?


----------



## Rosco (Jan 4, 2005)

I think Sky were quite confident that Taylor would beat Fordham in the last showdown and thats why it happened, just unfortunate it ended like it did.

I doubt there will be another showdown between the two organisations this year with Taylor playing nothing like he has in the past, there are a few BDO players that would give him a run for his money and probably beat him and that will not prove Skys tournament is the one and only.


----------



## Rocket Romano (Jan 4, 2005)

Rosco said:
			
		

> I doubt there will be another showdown between the two organisations this year with Taylor playing nothing like he has in the past, there are a few BDO players that would give him a run for his money and probably beat him and that will not prove Skys tournament is the one and only.



I doubt that.

Taylor has already said he's up for it and Hearn want's more players involved like Dudbridge, Mason, Part and even Anderson.

Sky always mention the BDO tournament on the sports news station and during PDC commentary, they don't hide anything.

I like both but prefer the PDC as its more professional and entertaining and tbh, BDO fans seem to carry huge chips on their shoulders


----------



## Rosco (Jan 4, 2005)

Fair enough, I didnt hear that Taylor was up for it, I'll take your word for it.

As for Sky mentioning the BDO, I have very rarely heard any mention of it wotsoever, I thought it was punishable by death! In comparisson the BBC always discuss the other half!

Maybe we're just watching different matches etc


----------



## Rocket Romano (Jan 4, 2005)

Rosco said:
			
		

> Fair enough, I didnt hear that Taylor was up for it, I'll take your word for it.
> 
> As for Sky mentioning the BDO, I have very rarely heard any mention of it wotsoever, I thought it was punishable by death! In comparisson I the BBC always discuss the other half!
> 
> Maybe we're just watching different matches etc



If the PDC were so against the BDO, would they allow Part to commentate?


----------



## Rosco (Jan 4, 2005)

Yep thats always confused me, however if it was the other way round I dont think it would happen, eg Ted Hankey commentating on the PDC


----------



## Rocket Romano (Jan 4, 2005)

Rosco said:
			
		

> Yep thats always confused me, however if it was the other way round I dont think it would happen, eg Ted Hankey commentating on the PDC



Probably not, The PDC and Sky use Bristow and Lowe at the moment post match, I can see Taylor moving into it when Sky decide he's allowed to retire

With his flu Waddell was a big miss at this tournament, it was a weird final withuot him.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 4, 2005)

Rosco said:
			
		

> Fair enough, I didnt hear that Taylor was up for it, I'll take your word for it.
> 
> As for Sky mentioning the BDO, I have very rarely heard any mention of it wotsoever, I thought it was punishable by death! In comparisson the BBC always discuss the other half!
> 
> Maybe we're just watching different matches etc



When John Part won in 2003 he brought the trophy to Lakeside and him and Tony Green didn't stop talking about it all week. They also had an interview  with Phil Taylor last year as he turned up to watch the BDO latter rounds. I've never heard them discussing the BDO on PDC either.

I agree with you Rosco. I prefer the BDO, if only because people have to work really hard to get there from all over the world. The PDC has more of the old 'stars', imo they don't want to put in the work to get to Lakeside anymore. Also they seem to be going for the money on the PDC as there has been a turn about and the PDC prize fund is now bigger than the BDOs.

All this talk of the three dart averages on the PDC being better is rubbish. In Barneys 2nd round match he was averaging over 100, which was more than Phil Taylors in his title winning match.  

I watch both championships, but have always been able to watch the Lakeside one because it's free on the BBC. I don't like Sky 'owning' certain sports, and it's really annoying when they switch the PDC to Sky sports 2 for the final rounds in a cynical ploy to get us to sign up to another sports channel just to see the final.


----------



## Rosco (Jan 4, 2005)

Yea some good points there Lisa, I cant say that I prefer the BDO though. The PDC with all its hideous commercials and money etc is still a great tournament and in my view has much better characters. As you say the BDO talent is equal to the PDC and sometimes much better. The BDO just isnt hyped up as much as the PDC and we have the naive BBC to blame for that.

As for my favourite, no I dont prefer the BDO over the PDC, all the players in both have such outstanding talent, so as watchabilty goes I love both. However I have a kind of fondness for the BDO that has grown from my childhood, great stuff!

And yes I remember John Part talking frequently on the BBC about his win at the PDC. Sky must have loved the advertising, I hope John charged for it! I doubt he'll be in that position again!


Also is it just me or has anyone else noticed how up his own arse Phil Taylor is lately, even nicking the microphone of washisface from Sky to do his own aftermatch chat to the crowd. Going off him rapidly, no wonder the other players give him grief


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 4, 2005)

Rosco said:
			
		

> However I have a kind of fondness for the BDO that has grown from my childhood, great stuff!



Me too, I've watched it for as long as i can remember.

I would like the oppertunity to watch both, but don't want to cough up any money to sky for the privellage  

There shouldn't be a rivalry, it's just great arras


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 4, 2005)

Rosco said:
			
		

> Also is it just me or has anyone else noticed how up his own arse Phil Taylor is lately, even nicking the microphone of washisface from Sky to do his own aftermatch chat to the crowd. Going off him rapidly, no wonder the other players give him grief



He thinks he is the PDC....

If he was talking to the crowd during Kevin Painters throw, he should be penalised for it. It seems hard enough at the Circus Tavern for the players as they don't really get 'the best of order' from the audience, without Taylor joining in too. 

It just shows a total lack of respect for his peers, and a massive ego


----------



## Rosco (Jan 4, 2005)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> I would like the oppertunity to watch both, but don't want to cough up any money to sky for the privellage



Well anyone that brings me a nice chrissy pressie round next christmas is welcome to watch the PDC arrers round mine!


----------



## Rocket Romano (Jan 4, 2005)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> He thinks he is the PDC....



He does go too far sometimes. The dyed hair, the image, everything about him lately says ego.

Yet when other players mouth off about him (Manley last year!) the crowd boo them and Taylor normally humiliates them with defeat (Manley!)

I've been to both events, the Embassy was more 'civilised' but Circus Tavern had an electric atmosphere and you felt there was more to it.

Maybe it is the Beeb, but the BDO seems to summise the old image of darts


----------



## ernestolynch (Jan 5, 2005)

*Do not - I repeat DO NOT miss the Hankey-Wagner match.....saw it on BBC interactive live this evening - best game I've ever seen....commentators agreed with me.
*


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 5, 2005)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> *Do not - I repeat DO NOT miss the Hankey-Wagner match.....saw it on BBC interactive live this evening - best game I've ever seen....commentators agreed with me.
> *



Absoloutely class match that was. I've been watching BBCi too. I loved Wagners 132 checkout,when he hit two bulls, good exhibition stuff. That really rattled Hankey. 
Hankey looked like he was about to grow fangs when he was 2 sets down, well aggressive face.

That was the best darts i've ever seen Wagner throw. He really lived up to his magician nickname. I really thought he deserved to win, but once Hankey got back into his groove and was hitting 180s and doubles again, he was no match really. 

It was edge of your seat darts  

Looking forward to all three matches today. I reckon King v Brantjas might be a good un. I haven't seen John Henderson play yet so i can't guage who may win when he plays Adams, but wolfie has been playing well.
I hope the weird beard aussie beats 'smiler' kantele....

Could be a Hankey v Barney final


----------



## ernestolynch (Jan 5, 2005)

I think Hankey at 11/2's a good price.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 5, 2005)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> I think Hankey at 11/2's a good price.



Hope not, i put my bet on Barney  

Hedged my bet a bit and did an each way at 7/4, which was quite good odds for him. Crap return if you bet on him now tho.

Got my eye on Brantjas. Might stick a couple of quid on him if he gets through this round.


----------



## Rosco (Jan 5, 2005)

Yes the Hankey/Wagner match was outsatnding, just to let people know its on again at the mo (3.30 WED) on BBC2.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 5, 2005)

*Not another match spoiler!*

Another great match!

Adams v Henderson

Not giving the result away this time, watch it for a new 180 Lakeside record!!!

Darts  

Weird beard v Kantele up next!!!!!!



Edit: Bugger, they changed their mind- It's King v Brantjas next- My tip for best match of the night


----------



## Rosco (Jan 6, 2005)

aarrhhh, thats a shame, Henderson was quite sweet I thought with all his chubbyness and funny throwing. What a talent though, no doubt we shall see him again, Sky are probably writing contracts up as we speak!!


And I'm glad Kings out, never really liked him that much,strange blokey, although he can throw quality arrers.


----------



## chegrimandi (Jan 6, 2005)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Another great match!
> 
> Adams v Henderson
> 
> ...




they are showing the weird beards now........


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 6, 2005)

Rosco said:
			
		

> aarrhhh, thats a shame, Henderson was quite sweet I thought with all his chubbyness and funny throwing. What a talent though, no doubt we shall see him again, Sky are probably writing contracts up as we speak!!
> And I'm glad Kings out, never really liked him that much,strange blokey, although he can throw quality arrers.



Henderson was surprisingly good. I'm sure we will see him again, as you rightly say..probably on Sky.

I'm also pleased King is out although Brantjas didn't play as well as he did against Co Stompe. The match wasn't as good as i thought it would be. I could still hear the odd boo when King came out. The Lakeside crowd have long memories...

So it's 

Barney V Van Der Voort

Fitton v Thornton

Hankey v Adams

Whitlock v Brantjas

Any predictions?


----------



## Joyceboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Got to say that Scottish bloke (Henderson - i take it?) was fucking awesome last night. How many 180's???

I hope he turns out to be the next Jockey Wilson - i'm looking forward to seeing more of him.

Well done to (Jerry) Adams (well he does look like a member of the IRA!) for beating him though - must have been a toughie, that fucker never gave up!


----------



## Rosco (Jan 6, 2005)

To be honest I'm puzzled how Adams manages to make it to Lakeside every year, yes he has won a couple of big matches this week but he does consistently throw shit arrers. Its a bit of a laughing point round my way that he's the England captain


----------



## Relahni (Jan 6, 2005)

I love me darts me....

Surprised to see that twat go out last night - Merv "the cunt" King...

He's a proper bellend and no mistaking.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 6, 2005)

Joyceboy said:
			
		

> Well done to (Jerry) Adams (well he does look like a member of the IRA!) for beating him though - must have been a toughie, that fucker never gave up!



 


I think it was 12 180's, which was bloody good going


----------



## easy g (Jan 6, 2005)

Hendo were cracking...felt really sorry for him...


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 6, 2005)

So any predictions, Darts pundits? 

Barney V Van Der Voort

Fitton v Thornton

Hankey v Adams

Whitlock v Brantjas

I think it could be

Barney

Thornton

Hankey

Brantjas

I reserve the right to be wrong though!


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 6, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> Hendo were cracking...felt really sorry for him...



All those 180's and he still didn't win. Good effort though, he'll be back next year


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 6, 2005)

Relahni said:
			
		

> I love me darts me....
> 
> Surprised to see that twat go out last night - Merv "the cunt" King...
> 
> He's a proper bellend and no mistaking.



Seconded


----------



## Wowbagger (Jan 6, 2005)

I remember Simon Whitlock in the PDC tournament a couple of years ago.  He's that Aussie with a great big mullet who upset Peter Manley (but then, every young rising star beats Peter Manley at the moment.  It's like a rite of passage) and then got knocked out by Richie Burnett.


----------



## Rosco (Jan 6, 2005)

Wowbagger said:
			
		

> and then got knocked out by Richie Burnett.



Note that Richie Burnett is at a point in his life now where he is actively morphing into a cross between a hamster and guinea pig!


----------



## Rosco (Jan 6, 2005)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> So any predictions, Darts pundits?
> 
> Barney V Van Der Voort
> 
> ...



Van Der Voort (unfortunatly)

Fitton

Hankey (sadly, cant stand many more of those seriously tacky entrances!)

Brantjas


----------



## Joyceboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Barney
Fitton
Hanky
Brantjas

& i think Hanky will win the whole thing. However you're right Rosco, those entrances are atarting to get on my tits too.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 6, 2005)

Joyceboy said:
			
		

> Barney
> Fitton
> Hanky
> Brantjas
> & i think Hanky will win the whole thing. However you're right Rosco, those entrances are atarting to get on my tits too.



He could do a better entrance if it looked like he was actually into it. I reckon his mum persuaded him to wear the cloak. He doesn't look very enthusiastic when he's chucking the bats into the audience. 

Very strange man...and a big fan of trance music by all accounts.

Hankey can't win  

i could do with the cash from my bet on Barney


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 6, 2005)

Wowbagger said:
			
		

> I remember Simon Whitlock in the PDC tournament a couple of years ago.  He's that Aussie with a great big mullet who upset Peter Manley (but then, every young rising star beats Peter Manley at the moment.  It's like a rite of passage) and then got knocked out by Richie Burnett.



Big mullet, big beard  

A sense of style? You decide


----------



## Wowbagger (Jan 6, 2005)

I was hoping that one day he was going to face Dennis Smith so I could have heard what dear old Sid would have made of it.  Not likely now unless Smith switches sides.  He's got a wonderful throwing style.

Dennis Smith:






Simon Whitlock:


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jan 6, 2005)

LOL @  Bobby George! Looks like he has a gold toilet chain around his neck. Twat!


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 6, 2005)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> LOL @  Bobby George! Looks like he has a gold toilet chain around his neck. Twat!



On the telly today? I saw that. It was really hideous. I think it was a design on his shirt  I especially thought the huge pound sign was very tasteful. Goldie Lookin' Chain (and your little Chavlet) would be proud  

But you've got to love Bobby though, he's dart's royalty


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 6, 2005)

Barney! Barney! Barney!


A clinical execution....

And a 170 finish to win  Edited to add that this was just to psyche out Hankey if he meets him in the final

Magic darts


----------



## Rosco (Jan 7, 2005)

yep that was a blinding match, and great finish by Barney.

And Stobart, there will be no slagging of arrer throwers on this thread thankyou very much   

As for the gold bullion stakes, hows about Mervin "Kings" golden crown that he wears round his neck, nice indeed!  


And last but not least......dear Lord, I've just had the misfortune of watching "Dart players wives" on Sky, has british television dropped to an all time low!? But yes it did make me smurk and giggle, I even videoed it


----------



## easy g (Jan 7, 2005)

cracking matches...

Fitton's looking good if he can improve on his doubles some more...


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 7, 2005)

Rosco said:
			
		

> And last but not least......dear Lord, I've just had the misfortune of watching "Dart players wives" on Sky, has british television dropped to an all time low!? But yes it did make me smurk and giggle, I even videoed it



Bugger, I missed it. Who's wives were on?

BTW You and Joyceboy were right to tip Fitton to win his match. He played really well. Thornton played much better in his earlier match. I still don't think Fitton will beat Barney though. As Easy G says, he really needs to practice his doubles.


----------



## ernestolynch (Jan 7, 2005)

It focussed upon Phil Taylor, Ronnie Baxter, Lionel Samm's wives, and featured Peter Manley's wedding in Vegas where they all attended except Taylor.

Oh yeah and Chris Mason, can anyone remember why he went to prison for 14 months?


----------



## chegrimandi (Jan 7, 2005)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> Oh yeah and Chris Mason, can anyone remember why he went to prison for 14 months?



think he smacked someone with a hammer.....


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 7, 2005)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> can anyone remember why he went to prison for 14 months?



Aggravated burglary, must have been skint or something


----------



## ernestolynch (Jan 7, 2005)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> think he smacked someone with a hammer.....



Nice. Arsehole.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 7, 2005)

Hankey v Adams should be a slugfest tonight. Shame i'll miss it.  
Is there a late darts extra thingy on BBC2?


----------



## ernestolynch (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah there will be. I'm going home early to watch this match, should be great. What's Hankey's latest price?


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 7, 2005)

For the actual match he's 4/9, Adams is 13/8

To win overall he's 3/1

Barney is now 1/2

Adams and Fitton are 9/1

Brantjes and Whitlock are 22/1


----------



## ernestolynch (Jan 7, 2005)

Silly cunt me should have got on at 11/2.

Won't bother now - Barney looks shit hot.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 7, 2005)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> Barney looks shit hot.



He's looking so good, it's almost like watching a robot play, not missing a thing. Hope it stays that way.

Should be a good one between him and Fitton. If Fitton starts hitting his doubles better.


----------



## ernestolynch (Jan 7, 2005)

If you have any thoughts about doing badly on your doubles it won't take much for your opponent to exploit that. Barney's no mug, he'll have watched Fitton's interview on TV.


----------



## easy g (Jan 7, 2005)

anyone know a good website? the BBCs is shite....


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah, bad idea on his part. Should have kept his worries to himself.

I love all this psyche stuff  

The BDO are finally applying to have Darts recognised as a sport. For me it always has been.

If they succeed we could soon be seeing

Olympic Darts!!!

Now, that would be cool


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 7, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> anyone know a good website? the BBCs is shite....



But it's got the KIngdom of Bobby George on it! How could it be shite


----------



## easy g (Jan 7, 2005)

yeah yeah 

cushty


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 7, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> anyone know a good website? the BBCs is shite....



The BDO one is shite too, but it's got the draw on it and the match times.


----------



## Relahni (Jan 7, 2005)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> Silly cunt me should have got on at 11/2.
> 
> Won't bother now - Barney looks shit hot.



Barney was around 7-4 at the start of the tourno - I was tempted but though it might have been a little skinny.

That 7-4 looks pretty meaty at the minute - I'd guess he'd be 2-1 on now.

He was a class above yesterday and that 170 finish!   

I wouldn't bet against him.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 7, 2005)

Relahni said:
			
		

> Barney was around 7-4 at the start of the tourno - I was tempted but though it might have been a little skinny.
> 
> That 7-4 looks pretty meaty at the minute - I'd guess he'd be 2-1 on now.
> 
> ...



I got a bet on at 7/4


----------



## Wowbagger (Jan 7, 2005)

Darts has far more right to be an Olympic sport (or, indeed, a sport at all) than gymnastics does.  There's no subjective judging element involved.


----------



## easy g (Jan 7, 2005)

madhouse! see them Uni boys slogging it out


----------



## ernestolynch (Jan 7, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> madhouse! see them Uni boys slogging it out



No - what happened?


----------



## chegrimandi (Jan 7, 2005)

excellent, going to have a night in in front of the box tonight, darts, footie, cider, can't wait I'm whacked out, can't face pub....


----------



## ernestolynch (Jan 7, 2005)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> excellent, going to have a night in in front of the box tonight, darts, footie, cider, can't wait I'm whacked out, can't face pub....



Me too - Coverage starts around 7ish, plenty of time to get oiled. I might even put up my old dartboard which has been unused since I moved in the summer.


----------



## chegrimandi (Jan 7, 2005)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> Me too - Coverage starts around 7ish, plenty of time to get oiled. I might even put up my old dartboard which has been unused since I moved in the summer.



will have to flick between that and the footie....c'mon burnley


----------



## easy g (Jan 7, 2005)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> No - what happened?




nowt special really...sorry to raise yr hopes! 2 lads stuck on madhouse for ages...someone went and grabbed the caller a drink after he announced he needed a drip cos he'd been stuck there for so long


----------



## ernestolynch (Jan 7, 2005)

which 2 lads?


----------



## easy g (Jan 7, 2005)

there's a varsity match on this afternoon, Oxbridge an all that


----------



## easy g (Jan 7, 2005)

you lot watching it on BBC digital or summat this evening??


----------



## ernestolynch (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah press red for live uninterrupted coverage.


----------



## easy g (Jan 7, 2005)

bah...ya basta.....rds

not got freeview or owt yet


----------



## chegrimandi (Jan 7, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> bah...ya basta.....rds
> 
> not got freeview or owt yet



I have....


----------



## easy g (Jan 7, 2005)

tosser 

<shakes fist>


----------



## chegrimandi (Jan 7, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> tosser
> 
> <shakes mullet>



.


----------



## easy g (Jan 7, 2005)

thank god for broadband and the license fee...it's on the Beebs website


----------



## Rosco (Jan 7, 2005)

Rosco said:
			
		

> To be honest I'm puzzled how Adams manages to make it to Lakeside every year, yes he has won a couple of big matches this week but he does consistently throw shit arrers. Its a bit of a laughing point round my way that he's the England captain




Well I take this all back after watching that quarter final against Hankey, great arrers by Wolfie


----------



## Rocket Romano (Jan 8, 2005)

Adams-Hankey

Dear god, it surmmised everything inferior about the BDO, the finishing and levels of consistency were appaling, sure the scoring this tournament has been up there with the PDC average but even the mediocre Bobby George once said 'Scoring gets sweet adams, double's for dough!'

'Wolfie' is awful. I honestly don't know how the guy gets to the final of the major tournament, as for England captain, yeah because none of the decent players give a toss about that!

Another thing about the BBC as well....who the fuck tells the cameraman where to go? Commentator stating 'Oh he'll go for double 9's here and the Beeb....focus on the other side of the board!

Continuing my unguided rant. Barneveld. FFS, get out of the BDO! I know the winners money is higher than the PDC but the level of competition doesn't make it worth it. It's a bit like Wigan winning the Championship every year but deciding not to get promoted, is Barny scared of the PDC after the game he lost to Taylor?

He is far better than anyone at the BDO, Adams and the 'Count' (the count?! FFS, the man has the charisma of a wooden pole) should be polishing his darts, though lets not get carried away, at this years' PDC, he'd have struggled to the 1/4's

I'm not down on the BDO, I've a few friends who've made it to qualifiers, it is much more of a peoples' tournament, they aren't all pro's,a bricklayer can get to the final, whereas the PDC, which is a much higher quality of darts is a much more insular established players' game (apart from that one where they let Sam Allardyce play...that was funny)


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 8, 2005)

So ignoring Romanos rant.....   

I was out last night and missed the Adams Hankey match, but saw the 'darts extra' and was surprised to see weird beard win over Brantjas. But then he seems to be taking every match as it comes and said on the telly the other day that your only as good as the person your playing. It'll be interesting to see him playing Wolfie....

When i was out last night i went to a pub near Russell Square to meet some friends and there was a guy at the next table wearing a viking helmet. So realising that there could be only one reason he was wearing it i said 'excuse me, have you been at Lakeside this week?' Turns out tht the 4 scots at the next table have been at Lakeside to see Robert Thornton and are on their way back oop north. Two of the people ran the local bar where Thornton plays and the other two were his mates. He'd rung them up after his first round match and asked if the wanted to come down to Lakeside as he'd been offered tickets for friends and family. They jumped on a (very expensive) plane and come down the next day. They were trying to find a pub that was showing the Hankey V Adams match IN CENTRAL LONDON and couldn't understand why i laughed when they asked me to direct them to one. They were even more baffled when i told them that most pubs in London dont even have a dartboard...
So after discussing the finer points of the price of a bottle of Becks at Lakeside (£3!), the great atmosphere there, and the draw for the next few matches they were off again on their quest to see the match...
Nice people


----------



## Rosco (Jan 8, 2005)

Yep nice people and well done Lisa   


As for Romanos post, slightly strong but nonetheless I do agree with most of it. The inconsistency though is something all dart players suffer to an extent and is just as common in the PDC (shock horror!). Adams also suffered (as usual) from this in the match against Hankey but he threw the right arrers at the right time which is what counts and what makes a great match.

And I honestly cant see how Barney would only make it to the quarters in the PDC, semis at least. In fact the arrers that Henderson was throwing the other night would have probably got him to the PDC quarters if not further.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 8, 2005)

Rosco said:
			
		

> Well I take this all back after watching that quarter final against Hankey, great arrers by Wolfie



Fariplay, I was getting ready to tease you about that. I've kind of warmed to Wolfie during this tournament - he may not take the easy way, but he's certainly got a habit of being involved in dramatic games. Lovely way to put pressure on Hankey in the final leg - I had counted him out way before those two 180s landed....


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 8, 2005)

Rosco said:
			
		

> Yep nice people
> .



They told me to ring their bar next year if Thornton's in the draw and they would get a couple of tickets for me


----------



## Rosco (Jan 8, 2005)

tarannau said:
			
		

> Fariplay, I was getting ready to tease you about that. I've kind of warmed to Wolfie during this tournament - he may not take the easy way, but he's certainly got a habit of being involved in dramatic games. Lovely way to put pressure on Hankey in the final leg - I had counted him out way before those two 180s landed....



entirely agree with you, I too have warmed to the incosistent wolfie one very recently   . In fact he seems quite a nice bloke and has a nice telly attitude. Someone had to stop those Hankey vamp entrances FFS


----------



## ernestolynch (Jan 8, 2005)

I met Wolfie (Gerry) at the Lakeside a few years ago and he had a lot of time to chat to drunk fans like myself, so he's okay in my book.


----------



## easy g (Jan 8, 2005)

he's on fire....


----------



## Rosco (Jan 8, 2005)

100% on doubles at the mo, wow   Go Gerry Go Gerry!


----------



## easy g (Jan 8, 2005)

the Wizard looks broken....


----------



## Rosco (Jan 8, 2005)

Well done Adams, if he wins the final tommorow expect tears of joy as welll as howling and barking at the moon.

OK, we're off with Barney and Fitton. Are Fittons entrances getting as embarressing as Hankeys I wonder!!?

Only the second leg but both throwing extremely well at the mo.


----------



## Rosco (Jan 8, 2005)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> I met Wolfie (Gerry) at the Lakeside a few years ago and he had a lot of time to chat to drunk fans like myself, so he's okay in my book.



Nice bloke


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 8, 2005)

Wolfies playing really well. It's a shame The Wizard didn't give him (or us) much of a match. I agree with Bobby George, It's a much better match if it's closer....

Fittons making a good effort against Barney, but he'll have to play magic darts to beat him, match is still on now though and you can never tell till the last double is thrown.

Bloody hell, while i was typing this, Barney was on for a 9 darter!  

I know my moneys on Barney, but i wish Wolfie good luck for tomorrow.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 8, 2005)

Rosco said:
			
		

> OK, we're off with Barney and Fitton. Are Fittons entrances getting as embarressing as Hankeys I wonder!!?



It's not quite as bad as Hankeys-yet. I quite like some of the big entrances, gives it a sense of occasion.... It's great to see the crowd at Lakeside getting into it, dressing up and all that.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 8, 2005)

*Petition to get darts recognised as a sport*

The match is really coming alive now, Fittons playing really well....

While i've been arseing about posting on here Mr Lisarocket has been setting up an online petition to get Darts recognised as a sport.

He's now sending the link to every darts website he can find.

Come on you lot, go and sign it here

http://www.petitiononline.com/darts05/petition.html

Then we should organise an Urban trip to Lakeside for 2006


----------



## easy g (Jan 8, 2005)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Then we should organise an Urban trip to Lakeside for 2006



now there's an idea


----------



## ernestolynch (Jan 8, 2005)

I'm game. As long as no-one holds up 'U75' signs or summat gay like that.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 8, 2005)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> I'm game. As long as no-one holds up 'U75' signs or summat gay like that.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 8, 2005)

Gwan you lot go and sign the petition, The beeb will be having a look soon....there could be tickets to Lakeside in it  

http://www.petitiononline.com/darts05/petition.html


----------



## nicky23 (Jan 8, 2005)

Never watched darts before until last Lakeside i love it now


----------



## Rocket Romano (Jan 8, 2005)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Then we should organise an Urban trip to Lakeside for 2006


Ahem, or the Circus Tavern, where the view is better, drink is cheaper and women aplenty!


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 8, 2005)

Rocket Romano said:
			
		

> Ahem, or the Circus Tavern, where the view is better, drink is cheaper and women aplenty!



RR you never let it lie do you


----------



## Rocket Romano (Jan 8, 2005)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> RR you never let it lie do you



No


----------



## Jazzz (Jan 8, 2005)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Gwan you lot go and sign the petition, The beeb will be having a look soon....there could be tickets to Lakeside in it
> 
> http://www.petitiononline.com/darts05/petition.html


I am sympathetic... but 'physical endurance'?


----------



## Rosco (Jan 8, 2005)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> The match is really coming alive now, Fittons playing really well....
> 
> While i've been arseing about posting on here Mr Lisarocket has been setting up an online petition to get Darts recognised as a sport.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 9, 2005)

DrJazzz said:
			
		

> I am sympathetic... but 'physical endurance'?



Yeah, I did question that- in the light of Andy Fordhams problems!, However Mr Lisarocket had already written it by that point....so, we have to go with it 

Edited to add: Tony Eccles has signed the petition- the darts players are responding! 

Edited to also add that Tony O'Shea's website has put it on the front page and sent an email to tell us!

It's kicking off...and it's not football


----------



## chegrimandi (Jan 9, 2005)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> I'm game. As long as no-one holds up 'U75' signs or summat gay like that.



HOMOPHOBALIST!!! 
  

err I'm gay, sorry game as well.....a trip to lakeside would be top....

I had a ticket this year, about 10 of my mates went on 2nd Jan but I'd already booked a trip to france so couldn't go....they had a top time....

(should be a good final I reckon, if barney gets on top early, wolfie could bottle it, if wolfie starts well will be a good game....barney didn't like it yesterday when whathisface started hammering him)


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 9, 2005)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> I had a ticket this yearQUOTE]
> 
> How do you get tickets to Lakeside? I'd heard that you have to write to Lakeside in August or something, then they decide if you 'deserve' a ticket due to the volume of applicants.
> 
> ...


----------



## chegrimandi (Jan 9, 2005)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> chegrimandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 9, 2005)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> I'll ask my mate that sorted the tickets...it isn't easy I know that for sure....he's the most organised person I know and he still had a few hassles. As far as I'm aware, you apply early (ish) june time, then get put in some sort of ballot, then even if you are in the ballot favourably they don't guarantee you tickets then I'm not sure......
> 
> 
> I'll ask my mate.....having said that after the success of them going this year its more than likely we'll be  having a return trip in 2006.....



Complicated stuff, but we could be favoured in the ballot beacuse we've started the darts as a sport petition  

http://www.petitiononline.com/darts05/petition.html


----------



## MoKa (Jan 9, 2005)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Complicated stuff, but we could be favoured in the ballot beacuse we've started the darts as a sport petition
> 
> http://www.petitiononline.com/darts05/petition.html



Signed (and not even under duress!)


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 9, 2005)

MoKa said:
			
		

> Signed (and not even under duress!)



Thanks for the signature. 

It'll be worth it just to see Olympic Darts 

http://www.petitiononline.com/darts05/petition.html


----------



## easy g (Jan 9, 2005)

everyone got the beers in then 

game on.....


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 9, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> everyone got the beers in then
> 
> game on.....



Yep, beers are in

Are you ready!

Lets....play....darts 

http://www.petitiononline.com/darts05/petition.html


----------



## chegrimandi (Jan 9, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> everyone got the beers in then
> 
> game on.....



got some lovely chilled aspalls cider....
 

lets 'ave it!

(reckon wolfie will bottle it)

maybe not after his first 3 darts all in treble 20


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 9, 2005)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> got some lovely chilled aspalls cider....
> 
> 
> lets 'ave it!
> ...



He's just hit 180 with his first 3 darts

He's well up for it...did you see his entrance


----------



## easy g (Jan 9, 2005)

go Wolfie....


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 9, 2005)

Ive just found an online betting site where you can bet on each set!

(Stan James)

http://www.petitiononline.com/darts05/petition.html


----------



## easy g (Jan 9, 2005)

'er indoors would kill me!


----------



## chegrimandi (Jan 9, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> 'er indoors would kill me!



string you up by your mullet even


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 9, 2005)

I only put £2 on the second set and just won £3.75!!!!


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 9, 2005)

They gave me a free £20 bet as a new customer- I'm betting with free money  

Good match, great arras  

http://www.petitiononline.com/darts05/petition.html


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jan 9, 2005)

I reckon Barneveld is the best darts player I have seen in a long time, he will win. this has been a really good competition. 
(my mum let me write this here. .  )

rude words edited by mother!


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 9, 2005)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> I reckon Barneveld is the best darts player I have seen in a long time, he will win. this has been a really good competition.
> (my mum let me write this here. Kiss my arse.  )



Are you the little Chavlet?

Awww, bless....Kiss mine


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jan 9, 2005)

Too late!  

Little sod.


----------



## Rocket Romano (Jan 9, 2005)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> I reckon Barneveld is the best darts player I have seen in a long time,



ah youth, grossly misinformed


----------



## chegrimandi (Jan 9, 2005)

barney thrashed 'im.....  

not a great final...


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 9, 2005)

Bloody ell, I did well on betting on the sets and my total prize fund including my bet on Barney to win is £59.38  

Although i don't advocate betting on anything as you often lose  

http://www.petitiononline.com/darts05/petition.html


----------



## Rocket Romano (Jan 9, 2005)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> barney thrashed 'im.....
> 
> not a great final...



Come on Barney, lets' have another bash at Taylor!

You surely can't do as badly a second time in a row!

And if you do ok against him then maybe it's time for you to stop being the big fish in the small Lakeside pond!!

Hope everyone is signing the petition btw!


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 9, 2005)

Rocket Romano said:
			
		

> Hope everyone is signing the petition btw!



Cheers RR, we've had a few name dart players sign it now too  

Barney v Taylor would be well worth watching. I reckon the PDC will bottle it this year though as Taylor v Fordham was quite a safe bet.

http://www.petitiononline.com/darts05/petition.html


----------



## Rocket Romano (Jan 9, 2005)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Cheers RR, we've had a few name dart players sign it now too
> 
> Barney v Taylor would be well worth watching. I reckon the PDC will bottle it this year though as Taylor v Fordham was quite a safe bet.
> 
> http://www.petitiononline.com/darts05/petition.html



I doubt the PDC will bottle it, not after Taylor demolished him last time and he'd be confident enough again, I feel


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 9, 2005)

Rocket Romano said:
			
		

> I doubt the PDC will bottle it, not after Taylor demolished him last time and he'd be confident enough again, I feel



Aaah yes, but Fordam is easy to beat when he's not on his game (sorry Viking), Barney however is consistantly good 

http://www.petitiononline.com/darts05/petition.html


----------



## Rosco (Jan 9, 2005)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Barney v Taylor would be well worth watching. I reckon the PDC will bottle it this year though as Taylor v Fordham was quite a safe bet.
> 
> http://www.petitiononline.com/darts05/petition.html



you have a point there Lisa.

And no not a very memorable final but the best man won. Shame Wolfie didnt do it, I would have shed a tear or two, maybe next year.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi Rosco,

Wondered where you were  

What ever shall we do, now that it's all over  

When's the World masters?


----------



## Rocket Romano (Jan 9, 2005)

Premier League Darts starts soon on Sky

the PDC players get even richer in this glam fest darts escapade!


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 9, 2005)

Rocket Romano said:
			
		

> Premier League Darts starts soon on Sky
> 
> the PDC players get even richer in this glam fest darts escapade!



Sound good, but is it on Sky sports 2? I've only got Sky sports 1 (for the Wrestling- don't laff now you lot)

http://www.petitiononline.com/darts05/petition.html


----------



## Rocket Romano (Jan 9, 2005)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Sound good, but is it on Sky sports 2? I've only got Sky sports 1 (for the Wrestling- don't laff now you lot)
> 
> http://www.petitiononline.com/darts05/petition.html


Not sure, trailers are just running as Sky Sports at the mo

wrestling as in erm...


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 9, 2005)

Rocket Romano said:
			
		

> Not sure, trailers are just running as Sky Sports at the mo
> 
> wrestling as in erm...



Can't see the pic, but there's nothing wrong with a bit of WWF, sorry WWE 

http://www.petitiononline.com/darts05/petition.html

Edited to add: NB Wrestling is not a sport, it's 'sports entertainment', 
whatever that means


----------



## Rocket Romano (Jan 9, 2005)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Can't see the pic, but there's nothing wrong with a bit of WWF, sorry WWE
> 
> http://www.petitiononline.com/darts05/petition.html


Oh, the rest of us are being treated to a picture of Hulk Hogan

There's nothing wrong with a bit of men in short underpants pretending to fight each other?!!


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 9, 2005)

Rocket Romano said:
			
		

> Oh, the rest of us are being treated to a picture of Hulk Hogan
> 
> There's nothing wrong with a bit of men in short underpants pretending to fight each other?!!



Hogans crap, never liked him...

Bugger this is the darts thread

(shuffles off and wonders wether she'll get away with starting a wrestling thread in the Sport forum...hmmm)


----------



## Rosco (Jan 9, 2005)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Hi Rosco,
> 
> Wondered where you were
> 
> ...



yea right, been working me nuts off since friday, up at 6 this morning, just finished now, drove at break neck speeds to get home to watch the final aaaarhhh  

and whats panto wrestling doing round here


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 9, 2005)

Rosco said:
			
		

> yea right, been working me nuts off since friday, up at 6 this morning, just finished now, drove at break neck speeds to get home to watch the final aaaarhhh
> 
> and whats panto wrestling doing round here



Iiiittttttsssss beeeeeehhhhhhiiiiinnnnnndddddd yyyyyooooouuuuuu


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 9, 2005)

Rosco said:
			
		

> yea right, been working me nuts off since friday, up at 6 this morning, just finished now, drove at break neck speeds to get home to watch the final aaaarhhh
> 
> and whats panto wrestling doing round here



Edited because something went wrong and it posted twice

 

So, having rushed home for the final, whaddya think of it?

http://www.petitiononline.com/darts05/petition.html


----------



## Rosco (Jan 9, 2005)

Well it certainly had the potential to be a final to remember but sadly not. Well done Barney, but poor old Wolfie, lets hope he gets another chance. Nice bloke, he was even laughing in the interview afterwards. Very inconsistent though, get it sorted Wolfie for gawds sake


----------



## Relahni (Jan 10, 2005)

Well Done Barney! He Kept The Wolf From The Door!


----------



## Rosco (Jan 10, 2005)

So can somebody explain to me in simple terms what this Darts premier league is all about   , cheers


----------



## Relahni (Jan 10, 2005)

NEver heard of DPL.

If it's in the pipeline, then it'll be a money making competition involving all the top names - probably 16/20 darts players playing each other once maybe twice in a league format?  champion will get loads of cash and each league position will get an amount depending on their position?


----------



## Triggy (Jan 10, 2005)

As a darts player, Adams is good only in bursts - usually when his opponent has a stutter.  His notable 'comebacks' occur exactly when the person he's playing is choking.

As for his status in darts, even in BDO circles there is a degree of sniggering about him.  If you look on his website, he lists under 'honours' 'England Team Captain', which is similar to Gareth in The Office being 'Team Leader'.  And it's an England team consisting of Andy Fordham, Ted Hankey and Mervyn King.  How they must buzz.

And don't be fooled by the jovial post-match interview.  Cast your minds back to some of the quite venomous stuff aimed at Phil Taylor the week before.  Naturally make your own judgements.

And finally for a bloke who rants continually on the oche, it's a bit rich to moan about being distracted by the crowd.  Almost as hard to believe as his claim on his website that he is a two-time achiever of the 9-dart 501.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 10, 2005)

Rosco said:
			
		

> So can somebody explain to me in simple terms what this Darts premier league is all about   , cheers



I think it's one of those Sky/PDC invented things.

We'll have to wait for Rocket Romano, he seems to know quite a bit about the PDC.

http://www.petitiononline.com/darts05/petition.html


----------



## Rocket Romano (Jan 10, 2005)

Triggy said:
			
		

> As for his status in darts, even in BDO circles there is a degree of sniggering about him.  If you look on his website, he lists under 'honours' 'England Team Captain', which is similar to Gareth in The Office being 'Team Leader'.  And it's an England team consisting of Andy Fordham, Ted Hankey and Mervyn King.  How they must buzz.
> 
> And don't be fooled by the jovial post-match interview.  Cast your minds back to some of the quite venemous stuff aimed at Phil Taylor the week before.  Naturally make your own judgements.
> 
> And finally for a bloke who rants continually on the oche, it's a bit rich to moan about being distracted by the crowd.  Almost as hard to believe as his claim on his website that he is a two-time achiever of the 9-dart 501.



Labrador or whatever he masquerades as is completely awful.

He'd get slaughtered in the PDC

England Team Captain? Your having a laugh? Was everyone else not answering the phone that day? If he is the 2nd best the BDO has to offer then it's screwed

His rant on Taylor was a pathetic cry for attention
'He swore and is therefore damaging darts!'
FFS, Taylor and Painter got competitive and it boiled over, thats entertainment Mr Sinn Fein Leader Lookalike, not that you and your Team England buddies, The Charismaless Count and Fat Boy would know anything about that.

Grrr, rant over, or should that be erm....howl?


----------



## Rocket Romano (Jan 10, 2005)

Rosco said:
			
		

> So can somebody explain to me in simple terms what this Darts premier league is all about   , cheers



From the PDC



> The 2005 888.com Premier League Darts is a brand new £150,000 event from the PDC featuring seven of the world’s top players playing each other twice over a unique league format with each match over the best of 12 legs.
> 
> Phil Taylor, Colin Lloyd, Peter Manley, Roland Scholten, John Part, Wayne Mardle and Mark Dudbridge will battle it out live on Sky Sports over ten separate Thursday evening events, with the top four from the league going through to the semi-finals and final, to be held at a venue to be determined.
> 
> ...



As a PDC purist, this is a might exciting fixture list.

Though it could do with one addition, Come on Barney! Bite the bullet!


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 10, 2005)

I knew you'd know about it RR.

Good, we can keep the darts thread alive  

Just got an email from the BDO about the petition. They are well chuffed that we are trying to motivate the online Darting community.

Still don't have loads of signatures, but No. 60 is Trina Gulliver!!

 

http://www.petitiononline.com/darts05/petition.html


----------



## Rocket Romano (Jan 10, 2005)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> I knew you'd know about it RR.
> 
> Good, we can keep the darts thread alive
> 
> ...



You'll kill me for this but erm, are the PDC involved?

Barry Hearne's money.

Darts...broadcast by BBC Sport....Sponsored and Broadcast on Sky Sports and in the Sport pages of the newspapers and websites......surely it's inevitable!

Lets get it in the Olympics and get rid of that FreeStyle Diving Doubles crap....though by 2008, I think Taylor might have quit, Dudbridge, Mason or Lloyd to bring in the gold!


----------



## rocketman (Jan 10, 2005)

*Boo!*

Dig deep people!


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 10, 2005)

Rocket Romano said:
			
		

> You'll kill me for this but erm, are the PDC involved?



In the petition?- well, Mr Lisarocket wrote to every website he could find and that did include the PDC and individual players.

The BDO are the ones making the application to Sport England though. They have a team of lawyers and sports doctors helping them.

More info here  http://www.bdodarts.com/

http://www.PetitionOnline.com/darts05/petition.html


----------



## Rosco (Jan 10, 2005)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Good, we can keep the darts thread alive
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yes


----------



## Rosco (Jan 10, 2005)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Bloody ell, I did well on betting on the sets and my total prize fund including my bet on Barney to win is £59.38
> 
> Although i don't advocate betting on anything as you often lose
> 
> http://www.petitiononline.com/darts05/petition.html




just out of interest was that £59.38 winnings all from your free money?


----------



## Rosco (Jan 10, 2005)

Rocket Romano said:
			
		

> You'll kill me for this but erm, are the PDC involved?



I doubt the PDC give a flying fuk, Sky doesnt get to show the olympics!  

In fact they would probably ban all their players from playing anyway!


----------



## Rosco (Jan 10, 2005)

and while we're on the subject, Sid Waddel stated last year in a PDC programme that he absolutely hated the idea of darts at the Olympics, the reasons he gave I cant remember, sorry. So I guess he wont be signing the petition


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 10, 2005)

Rosco said:
			
		

> just out of interest was that £59.38 winnings all from your free money?



No, I had a £10 bet on Barney right at the begining of the championship. The rest was free money (£20), bet on what double each set would end on. I won a few set bets, because the odds were on sets ending on double top, 10, 16, 8, or 'any other double including bull'. Was easy to work out when you know Barney's fave double is double 18  

http://www.PetitionOnline.com/darts05/petition.html


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 10, 2005)

Rosco said:
			
		

> I doubt the PDC give a flying fuk, Sky doesnt get to show the olympics!
> 
> In fact they would probably ban all their players from playing anyway!



I agree.

And i really don't give a shit what Sid Waddel thinks anyway, he only works for a TV channel (really). Darts deserve to be recognised as a sport and eventually be in the Olympics, more so than some other sports. 

It would mean that the whole world can play darts on an even footing. I'm sure there's a lot of great players who just can't afford to get to the international tournemants to get their ranking points, the olympics would give them an opportunity to represent their country in their chosen sport.

So, gwan everyone...sign the petition

http://www.PetitionOnline.com/darts05/petition.html


----------



## MoKa (Jan 10, 2005)

[OT]
Has anyone noticed how many 'Ro.....' usernames there are on this thread?  Rocket Romano, Rocketman, Rosco, Lisa Rocket....

[/OT]


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 11, 2005)

MoKa said:
			
		

> [OT]
> Has anyone noticed how many 'Ro.....' usernames there are on this thread?  Rocket Romano, Rocketman, Rosco, Lisa Rocket....
> 
> [/OT]



It must be a darts thing...we could all be fans of Ronnie 'The Rocket' Baxter...mind you, it is a bit weird  

Saw the repeat showing of Dart players wives last night. Am i the only person who thinks it made Phil Taylor look like a bit of a knob?  

http://www.PetitionOnline.com/darts05/petition.html


----------



## J77 (Jan 11, 2005)

*Darts Players Wives*

Yeah, Phil Taylor looked like a right twat.

That guy who they kept booing, who wore the ear-muffs, was the coolest


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 11, 2005)

J77 said:
			
		

> Yeah, Phil Taylor looked like a right twat.
> 
> That guy who they kept booing, who wore the ear-muffs, was the coolest



Yeah, Peter Manley. I liked him too. 

Felt quite sorry for Mace the Ace  

Strange seeing Trina Gulliver in a bridesmaids dress...


----------



## Rosco (Jan 11, 2005)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Felt quite sorry for Mace the Ace



So in love though, so sweet!


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 11, 2005)

Rosco said:
			
		

> So in love though, so sweet!



 Rosco so cynical  

http://www.PetitionOnline.com/darts05/petition.html


----------



## Rosco (Jan 14, 2005)

Did I miss the DPL tonight?


----------



## Wowbagger (Jan 14, 2005)

No, it was Premier League Snooker tonight.

I think it's snooker again next week, then darts the week after.


----------



## Wowbagger (Jan 14, 2005)

By the way, the BDO website is really, really, really fucking ugly.  It looks every inch an Awful Link of the Day candidate, right down to that fucking <marquee> tag.

In fact, fuck it, I'm going to submit it.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 14, 2005)

Rosco said:
			
		

> Did I miss the DPL tonight?



It starts on the 20th- next thursday


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 14, 2005)

Wowbagger said:
			
		

> By the way, the BDO website is really, really, really fucking ugly.  It looks every inch an Awful Link of the Day candidate, right down to that fucking <marquee> tag.
> 
> In fact, fuck it, I'm going to submit it.



Most of the darts websites are really badly done...In our quest to get the petition out there, we've looked at quite a few.

Quite a few signatures now, including the Bobby George family  Bobby sent us a nice email too.

http://www.PetitionOnline.com/darts05/petition.html


----------



## Rosco (Jan 20, 2005)

hows the petition going Lisa?


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Rosco,

The pertition was going so well at the begining of the week that Mr Lisarocket built a small website with an easier url to tell people about.

http://www.dartsassport.org.uk/

So far, loads of darts players have signed the petition, there's a link to it from the front page of the BDO website, from Bobby George's site and from Tony O'Shea's site. 

There's over 500 signatures now....

The Lib Dem MP for Colchester has been in touch and told us that he asked a question about darts being a sport in the House of Commons this week. Aparently the Government said that they hoped the UK sports governing bodies would look favourably on the application for darts to be recognised as a sport...

That's a bit mad really, all because Mr Lisarocket thought it would be a good idea to start a petition.

Glad you bumped the thread...the PDC Premiership starts tonight on Sky sports 1 at 7pm


----------



## Rosco (Jan 20, 2005)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Hi Rosco,
> 
> 
> Glad you bumped the thread...the PDC Premiership starts tonight on Sky sports 1 at 7pm



A shameless bump!!? Never!   


Anyway the attention that petition is gaining is great news. Thats brilliant the subject was brought up in the commons.   

So how many PDC related celebs and players do we have on the petition now?


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 20, 2005)

Rosco said:
			
		

> So how many PDC related celebs and players do we have on the petition now?



Not many, well i haven't had a really good look, but i don't think any have signed. We did email planet darts about it...

Although someone called 'The Power' has signed it, but somehow i don't think it's Phil Taylor...but you never know

And someone has helpfully said that there should be only one governing body for darts...the PDC

It's a shame that the PDC people haven't come on board, well they don't need to really as Sky have invented them a Premiership.


----------



## Rosco (Jan 20, 2005)

Its probably the same "Power" that frequents the Phil Taylor website and likes to cause probs using that username with darts related subjects.

Still its another sig so who cares!


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 21, 2005)

Did anyone watch the darts Premiership on Sky last night?

I was a bit busy doing some stuff for my club (see post in music forum)...

Was it any good?

http://www.dartsassport.org.uk/


----------



## Rocket Romano (Jan 21, 2005)

It was pretty good.

Mardle and Taylor drew 6-6

Gary Newbon is the presenter! Madness!

Waddell was on fire, he really was, had me crying with laughter.

Looking like Dudbridge is favourite to take the crown now, Taylor is top but he's only player to have played twice


----------



## Rosco (Jan 21, 2005)

I aint too clued up with this premiership stuff but while I was watching the Scholten/Part match I'm sure they said Taylor beat Mardle 7-5. I'm gutted I missed that match. Mardles my hero


----------



## Rosco (Jan 21, 2005)

re: The petition

Surely its becoming obvious that anyone with any involvement with the PDC have been told/warned not to sign this petition or for that matter even mention the subject within the media. In fact the last time I heard anyone mention the idea of darts being a sport within the PDC was Sid Waddell back in 2003!!!

Money talks it seems, very strange and sad


----------



## Rocket Romano (Jan 21, 2005)

Rosco said:
			
		

> re: The petition
> 
> Surely its becoming obvious that anyone with any involvement with the PDC have been told/warned not to sign this petition or for that matter even mention the subject within the media. In fact the last time I heard anyone mention the idea of darts being a sport within the PDC was Sid Waddell back in 2003!!!
> 
> Money talks it seems, very strange and sad



From Sky's point of view you have to see it as an exclusive business for them, likewise with the PDC. Paddy Power, 888, Ladbrokes and many more are throwing money at the PDC, who can blame them?

Constant sell outs, the current Premier League is average over 100 dart average and the bonus of Sky Sports at the helm. I don't always agree with Sky's practices but when they choose a route, they do it well. The PDC is nothing if not excellently presented, a high quality and some superb coverage.

Barry Hearn, is sadly in some circumstances, running the PDC as a business, I don't blame him for seeing the opportunity to make money from what was a stale BDO, the re-invigoration of darts and the improved atmosphere at the Lakeside and Circus Tavern are products of a PDC renaissance and thats good for darts. Sadly tho, the BDO remains the poorer brother, the outbursts from people like Adams make it look a little bitter when really its working like hell to survive and attract audience.

The PDC carries something like 12 major televised tournaments, incl the international Las Vegas Classic which is major major money, not only from Sky but US broadcasters. The BDO has nothing to compete with, it can't offer as much variety and its a damn shame. Its a bit like the Premiership and the SPL.

I honestly can't see Sky blocking the petition, increased profile for darts means they can throw more money and more events onto TV, yes they'd not get the Olympics, but to be honest thats' not where the money is. It's post Olympics and the furore and interest that Sky would capitalise on and take a healthy profit to the bank, because, boy can they market! If we're looking for scapegoats,take 2, Mr Hearn and the PDC leadership, which as I said takes an understandable approach and the BDO control board and certain players which is stuck in a time warp and does little for the games' image


----------



## Rosco (Jan 22, 2005)

Great post Rocket Romano   . That helps put it all into perspective, however I hope Sky and the PDC realise that darts becoming a sport would ultimately increase their own sales (so to speak).


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 22, 2005)

Yeah, great post RR


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm working on Thursday night...

Will someone watch 'The Premiership' on Sky and let me know how it's going?

I'm thinking it could be you RR


----------



## easy g (Jan 25, 2005)

trouble is I will never pay for more tv...so I'll have to live without it...at least with footy I can go down the pub..


----------



## Rocket Romano (Jan 26, 2005)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> I'm working on Thursday night...
> 
> Will someone watch 'The Premiership' on Sky and let me know how it's going?
> 
> I'm thinking it could be you RR



I'm out tonight but PDC website (which looks slightly better than the MS Make Your Own Shoddy BDO Website) has all the stats at Planet Darts!


----------



## Rosco (Feb 6, 2005)

Well Mardle aint doing too well at all, shame. Hope he proves himself soon


----------



## Jazzz (Feb 7, 2005)

Wowbagger said:
			
		

> By the way, the BDO website is really, really, really fucking ugly.  It looks every inch an Awful Link of the Day candidate, right down to that fucking <marquee> tag.
> 
> In fact, fuck it, I'm going to submit it.



It's breathtakingly crap... astounding use of the apostrophe on simple plurals like "players" and "organisations"


----------



## Lisarocket (Feb 7, 2005)

Rosco said:
			
		

> Well Mardle aint doing too well at all, shame. Hope he proves himself soon



I keep missing this....

I just had a look at Planet Darts to see the league table. It looks like it'll be another Taylor walkover...maybe Mardle needs to get another lucky shirt.


----------



## Rocket Romano (Feb 7, 2005)

Just to give a few details over a Premier League Cancellation.

The March event scheduled for Gateshead Federation Breweries (Lancastrian Suite) has been cancelled.

This is due to a number of factors, one being that the Labour Party Spring Conference is being held over that time and Northumbria Police cannot provide any back up and it is against the policy of the venue to allow a major event to go ahead without considerable police backup in the event of crowd problems (which tbh is totally unlikely, darts crowds get loud and drunk...they don't riot!)

And Newcastle Breweries have just bought the site and hiked prices to hire by 140%! So that might have put the PDC off


----------



## Rosco (Feb 8, 2005)

Cheers Rocket.

Why dont they come down to the Kentish coast instead then, or how about Tunbridge Wells


----------



## mhwfc (Feb 13, 2005)

Why isn't this on TV here?
http://www.mastersofdarts.co.uk
Taylor's beaten Barney easily twice, looks like Fordham's back on form destroying everyone apart from Taylor, should be a interesting final tonight.
It's live here if you've got broadband:
http://www.bluesq.com/bet?action=go_events&type_id=3096
Sky are probably denying this tournament's existance so they try can charge £15 for another "showdown"


----------



## Rocket Romano (Feb 13, 2005)

mhwfc said:
			
		

> Sky are probably denying this tournament's existance so they try can charge £15 for another "showdown"



Its not on television because its not an event organised by the BDO or PDC. And I'm pretty sure that the BDO have it written into contracts that BDO players CANNOT appear on Sky without expressed permission from themselves

Shame that Sky couldn't get it on because its blatantly showing the PDC players in a better light, the PDC players are far from there best but are doing pretty well

And erm, there's a link on Sky's darts site to this tournament as well as a link from the PDC's planet darts site.

At least its killing the notion that the Dutch players are the worlds best...pfft, I think not

Why oh why is everyone down on Sky, I've explained stuff in earlier posts...come on BDO, make 2005 the year of being not bitter!


----------



## mhwfc (Feb 13, 2005)

7-1 to Taylor, Taylor just totally outclassed him. I expect Fordham will move over to the PDC soon, I understand he can do as he got knocked out in the first round at the Lakeside. He's shown he can compete by beating Lloyd, Mardle and Scholten, he seems to get on well with Taylor too. It wouldn't surprise me if he's offered quite a bit to move over as post Celebrity Fat Club he's got the biggest mainstream profile of any current player , no pun intended  

Apart from Fordham and Barney the BDO has little to offer, I think it's days as a professional organisation are numbered as the the likes of Fordham are bound to be tempted by the greater exposure and the opportunity to take on Taylor on a regular basis, as the likes of Mardle, Mason and Baxter have been after doing well at the Lakeside. Look at Dudbridge, won the Masters a couple of years ago but hasn't even taken part in a Lakeside championship he moved across so quickly! The BDO just can't compete with the masses of exposure the PDC gets though the interactive Lakeside coverage was a step in the right direction. 

I'm not down on Sky I just want to see the best play the best, darts is enjoying its greatest popularity since the early 80s thanks to Sky's coverage but as with boxing having more than one world champ just confuses and alienates the casual viewer.


----------



## Rocket Romano (Feb 14, 2005)

mhwfc said:
			
		

> 7-1 to Taylor, Taylor just totally outclassed him. I expect Fordham will move over to the PDC soon, I understand he can do as he got knocked out in the first round at the Lakeside. He's shown he can compete by beating Lloyd, Mardle and Scholten, he seems to get on well with Taylor too. It wouldn't surprise me if he's offered quite a bit to move over as post Celebrity Fat Club he's got the biggest mainstream profile of any current player , no pun intended
> 
> Apart from Fordham and Barney the BDO has little to offer, I think it's days as a professional organisation are numbered as the the likes of Fordham are bound to be tempted by the greater exposure and the opportunity to take on Taylor on a regular basis, as the likes of Mardle, Mason and Baxter have been after doing well at the Lakeside. Look at Dudbridge, won the Masters a couple of years ago but hasn't even taken part in a Lakeside championship he moved across so quickly! The BDO just can't compete with the masses of exposure the PDC gets though the interactive Lakeside coverage was a step in the right direction.



Superb post but I disagree about Fordham. The Dutch player...whose name escapes me moved over a few years ago and is a complete mid-carder. Fordham raises his game for PDC games but tbh, I dont think he wants to go from big fish in a little darts shaped pond to little fish in a big darts shaped pond.

Depends what his contract or agreement is with the BDO, the PDC schedule is a lot heavier (no pun intended) than the BDO, could Fordham hack that many events a year?


----------



## mhwfc (Feb 14, 2005)

Rocket Romano said:
			
		

> Superb post but I disagree about Fordham. The Dutch player...whose name escapes me moved over a few years ago and is a complete mid-carder. Fordham raises his game for PDC games but tbh, I dont think he wants to go from big fish in a little darts shaped pond to little fish in a big darts shaped pond.
> 
> Depends what his contract or agreement is with the BDO, the PDC schedule is a lot heavier (no pun intended) than the BDO, could Fordham hack that many events a year?



Scholten, probably the only Dutchman who sounds like Eric Bristow's brother!

Fair point about Fordham, I suppose his sponsors may prefer him to be on the BBC, or he may prefer to face generally easier opposition less often. I think the fact that he beat players such as Lloyd and Mardle and Scholten easily may make him think though, he'd be a good bet for at least the semis at the Circus Tavern imo. Then again, he'd need to get himself relatively in shape as the Circus Tavern is apparently a lot hotter than the Lakeside as shown in the last Taylor match. The Lakeside has very good air conditioning, just ask Mervyn King!


----------



## Rocket Romano (Feb 14, 2005)

To add point to the BDO...I can't take any organisation that counts Adams as one of its top players seriously!

Apparantly one of the obscure satellite channels has a highlights package for the Masters (read this on Digitalspy forums), I emailed RTL to find out who, but haven't got a reply. I reckon Bravo or the smaller sports networks would be a good bet

Oh...and another one...they reckon that in the next qualifier for the Championship on Sky (where about 12 games are on at once, the one where Sam Allardyce played) is going to feature Tim Lovejoy, Dave Clark (Mr Darts) and  a few minor Sky celebs...prob the Dream Team cast


----------



## mhwfc (Feb 15, 2005)

Rocket Romano said:
			
		

> To add point to the BDO...I can't take any organisation that counts Adams as one of its top players seriously!
> 
> Apparantly one of the obscure satellite channels has a highlights package for the Masters (read this on Digitalspy forums), I emailed RTL to find out who, but haven't got a reply. I reckon Bravo or the smaller sports networks would be a good bet
> 
> Oh...and another one...they reckon that in the next qualifier for the Championship on Sky (where about 12 games are on at once, the one where Sam Allardyce played) is going to feature Tim Lovejoy, Dave Clark (Mr Darts) and  a few minor Sky celebs...prob the Dream Team cast



He's the captain of England don't you know! That's the problem with the BDO, miost of the decent British players moved over years ago, the Embassy used to be more entertaining than the PDC in the late 90s when you had the likes of Mason, Mardle and Fordham coming through. 

I suppose the Masters may turn up on Channel 5, I think they're owned by RTL so it'll probably be on there late at night.

I'd like to see Sid Waddell and Tony Green take part in the qualifiers myself, see if Tony's learnt anything from all those years standing by the oche on Bullseye! And how great would it be to see Jim Bowen play? Sky should bring back Bullseye, put it on after Super Sunday and they'd clean up!


----------



## Lisarocket (Feb 15, 2005)

mhwfc said:
			
		

> The Lakeside has very good air conditioning, just ask Mervyn King!



He'll never live that down 

http://www.petitiononline.com/darts05/petition.html 1096 signatures and counting.....


----------



## Lisarocket (Feb 21, 2005)

BUMP!

We can't have all this football pushing the Darts thread onto page 2  

Why is Mardle doing so badly in the 'darts premiership'? He's played and lost 3 now...anyone been watching it?


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Feb 22, 2005)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> BUMP!
> 
> 
> Why is Mardle doing so badly in the 'darts premiership'? He's played and lost 3 now...anyone been watching it?


(Stobart junior posting)

The way he played against John Part was shit.


----------



## Wowbagger (Feb 22, 2005)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Why is Mardle doing so badly in the 'darts premiership'? He's played and lost 3 now...anyone been watching it?



Because he's shite and he's got less bottle than Shaggy.  All he is is a slightly better and less bearded version of Jamie Harvey.


----------



## Rosco (Feb 23, 2005)

Although he's such a lovable cuddly character I must admit his actual dart playing mentality is pretty poor. He only needs to throw three bad arrers and thats it, its the end of the world for him. He needs training, hypnotising wotever!!

Dont be fooled though, when he's on form he does and will beat the best of the best.


----------



## Lisarocket (Feb 23, 2005)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> (Stobart junior posting)
> 
> The way he played against John Part was shit.



You know how you got told off for swearing last time.....  

She won't let you on if you keep doing it...

Welcome to the darts thread young Stobart me lad 

P.S Kiss mine


----------



## Lisarocket (Feb 23, 2005)

Rosco said:
			
		

> Although he's such a lovable cuddly character I must admit his actual dart playing mentality is pretty poor. He only needs to throw three bad arrers and thats it, its the end of the world for him. He needs training, hypnotising wotever!!
> 
> Dont be fooled though, when he's on form he does and will beat the best of the best.



He was launched into the whole PDC thing far too soon. He did a couple of good early round matches at Lakeside one year but because he was such a colourful character he was picked up pretty soon. He wasn't given a chance to develop. He hasn't got the mental stamina yet. After all darts when it's played properly is a total psyche game...

He will be good as Rosco says but if he's too busy playing to the crowds for TV ratings he may never learn


http://www.petitiononline.com/darts05/petition.html 1159 and counting....


----------



## Rocket Romano (Feb 24, 2005)

What happened to John Part, he beat Taylor and then seemed to suffer successive collapses against qualifiers in just about every major tournaments.

Sid Waddell's obscure Jedi has lost his power explanation doesn't quite cut it


----------



## Lisarocket (Feb 24, 2005)

Rocket Romano said:
			
		

> Sid Waddell's obscure Jedi has lost his power explanation doesn't quite cut it



Awww Sid....you gotta love him. He lives in some sort of parallel universe to everyone else


----------



## Lisarocket (Apr 3, 2005)

Thought i'd resurrect this thread to say....

DARTS IS A SPORT NOW!!!!!   

Well it is in England...now we just have to convince Wales and Scotland

Wonder if the petition helped


----------



## Wowbagger (Apr 3, 2005)

Huzzah indeed.


----------



## Rosco (Jul 27, 2005)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Thought i'd resurrect this thread to say....
> 
> DARTS IS A SPORT NOW!!!!!
> 
> ...




Excuse the delayed reaction Lisa but YIPPEEEDOOOO!!!


Anyway the Stan James match play is well on the way. I'm just settling down to the Tripod Vs Sweaty Smith, should be a good one.


----------



## Rosco (Jul 28, 2005)

Did anyone else see Phil Taylor spit water at the crowd during his match against Dennis the Menace. Why hasnt he been disqualified or at least given a warning. To be honest it looked really disgusting and was unforgivable, if anythings going to give darts yet more of a bad name its that sort of behaviour.


----------



## ernestolynch (Jul 28, 2005)

Taylor-Part tomorrow...cant wait


----------



## Lisarocket (Jul 28, 2005)

Rosco said:
			
		

> Did anyone else see Phil Taylor spit water at the crowd during his match against Dennis the Menace. Why hasnt he been disqualified or at least given a warning. To be honest it looked really disgusting and was unforgivable, if anythings going to give darts yet more of a bad name its that sort of behaviour.



Hi Rosco. Is this on Sky 1 at the moment?

Taylor's ego sounds like it's getting the better of him. 

What did Sid say about it? Did he liken him to a Roman Gladiator or something


----------



## Rosco (Jul 28, 2005)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Hi Rosco. Is this on Sky 1 at the moment?
> 
> Taylor's ego sounds like it's getting the better of him.
> 
> What did Sid say about it? Did he liken him to a Roman Gladiator or something




Hi Lisa   

In Sids mind yes he probably did but as it was no one said a thing making it quite obviously a very wrong thing to do. Nothing was said then or even after the match yet it was clear to see to millions of viewers young and old. Admittedly some of the crowd were booing him at the time but thats no excuse. Why should he get away with it? If a footballer spat at a spectator he'd be looking at a ban or a large fine. What makes it even worse is his wife and young daughter were just feet away from him as well.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 30, 2005)

Well Part has done 'im, so that's it for The Power.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jul 30, 2005)

Flashman said:
			
		

> Well Part has done 'im, so that's it for The Power.



Good. I'm more of a Part fan than a Power one  

I'm well miffed that this is on Sky Sports 2. I get 1 & 3 but not 2


----------



## Rosco (Jul 30, 2005)

Not to worry Lisa, I'm pretty sure the finals on SS1 tommorow evening. It should be a good one although Part's not as consistent with his scoring as Lloyd lately. Could be a whitewash, might not be, hows that for a match prediction! I've got cash on Lloyd so fingers crossed.
  

Shame about Mardle.   

Manleys done well to improve his image this year.   

And going briefly back to Taylors spitting incident.........the subject was brought up by the SS bloke washisname while interviewing Bristow yesterday. All Bristow said was "Well he's only human"!


----------



## Lisarocket (Aug 6, 2005)

Rosco said:
			
		

> Not to worry Lisa, I'm pretty sure the finals on SS1 tommorow evening. It should be a good one although Part's not as consistent with his scoring as Lloyd lately. Could be a whitewash, might not be, hows that for a match prediction! I've got cash on Lloyd so fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> Shame about Mardle.
> ...



The final was on SS2  
What was the match like then. Who won?


----------



## Lisarocket (Oct 22, 2005)

Anyone watching the World Masters today?

Barneys currently thrashing Gary Anderson....


----------



## Lisarocket (Oct 23, 2005)

Good final today. Much as i like Barney. It was good to see that he is human sometimes and does miss doubles. The Swede did really well...but it was inevitable that Barney would eventually win.

Roll on Lakeside


----------



## Rocket Romano (Oct 23, 2005)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Anyone watching the World Masters today?
> 
> Barneys currently thrashing Gary Anderson....



I'd thrash Gary Anderson


----------



## Rosco (Oct 26, 2005)

Rocket Romano said:
			
		

> I'd thrash Gary Anderson




Yep, managed to catch some of those matches in between work shedules. 

Sky darts is also back with the errr emm I'm not sure which competition it is to be honest but hey, its darts!! 

And yes Lisa, roll on Lakeside, but also roll on the Circus Tavern! Both those tournaments makes xmas something to look forward to!!


----------



## Rocket Romano (Oct 26, 2005)

Roll on Andy Fordham getting so brains and moving to where he belongs!

Taylor is on an awful wane, there will never be a better team for Fordham to move into the money and the real darts at the PDC


----------



## Flashman (Oct 26, 2005)

Fuck me there'll be no decent players at the Lakeside at this rate as they all bugger off to the PDC; Most recently Beaton, Burnett, Part and now The Viking have won then fucked off, not to mention good players like Painter and Baxter. Not that I blame them but the standard is dropping every year now, if this keeps up even "England Captain" Martin Adams might win it one day then we may as well all have a go    Barney v Hankey looks odds on for the final then, unless they've moved over too of course.


----------



## Rosco (Oct 27, 2005)

Flashman said:
			
		

> the standard is dropping every year now, if this keeps up even "England Captain" Martin Adams might win it one day then we may as well all have a go



  nice one!  

Although on a more serious note I think the BDO needs to make way now and concentrate on a different darts game now rather than calling it a world championship. Sad but true.


----------



## Lisarocket (Oct 28, 2005)

Watching the Grand Prix darts on SS3 at the moment. Can someone tell me why the first dart in a leg has to be a double. I've never seen this before on televised darts 

It does seem to make for a more interesting match this 'double in' thing...


----------



## Rosco (Oct 30, 2005)

No I can't, but it seems to be the only competition with it in, must be an irish tradition thingy. Poor old Smithy last night got whitewashed by Taylor by this very rule. Taylor finished his 501 and Smithy didnt even get started!   

Actually at the mo, I dont know who won that match, but I'm assuming it was Taylor. Oh well only an hour and I'll find out.

7pm start SS2 tonight


----------



## Lisarocket (Oct 31, 2005)

I missed the semis and when i checked for the final times on Sunday it had moved to SS2. I've only got SS1 and 3  
Why do sky always do that  
Looks like Taylor won...


----------



## Rocket Romano (Oct 31, 2005)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> I missed the semis and when i checked for the final times on Sunday it had moved to SS2. I've only got SS1 and 3
> Why do sky always do that
> Looks like Taylor won...



Sky used to do that with the football. Throw it on Sky Sports Extra so non-Sky viewers were screwed

They normally repeat on a different channel at a delayed stage


----------



## Lisarocket (Oct 31, 2005)

Rocket Romano said:
			
		

> Sky used to do that with the football. Throw it on Sky Sports Extra so non-Sky viewers were screwed
> 
> They normally repeat on a different channel at a delayed stage



They've done that with the WWE shows too.

Bloody Sky moneygrabbing gits, trying to get me to cough up for SS2, which i'll only watch once in a while


----------



## Rocket Romano (Oct 31, 2005)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> They've done that with the WWE shows too.
> 
> Bloody Sky moneygrabbing gits, trying to get me to cough up for SS2, which i'll only watch once in a while



Its called good marketing and it works!


----------



## Rosco (Nov 1, 2005)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> I
> Why do sky always do that
> Looks like Taylor won...




yes he did, and sadly its becoming very repetitive. I'm not denying the guy is talented to say the least but this is beginning to take the biscuit, and its becoming somewhat boring, dare I say?   

Should he move over and make way or is he still good for the sport? I suppose it makes the others try harder than they probably would with anyone else but then Colin Lloyd, in this latest final, looked beaten, down trodden and ultimately his fate looked sealed after just 3 sets, and thats out of a possible 14!! I dunno, other players seem to be giving up before they even give it a chance nowadays, is that the players fault or Taylors. He is an incredibly unique talent after all.

I think Sky will begin to realise this soon and then what?


----------



## Flashman (Nov 1, 2005)

The Power's power will wain eventually. I think we should appreciate him whilst he's here, the greatest arra' thrower ever, a unique genius. It takes something special to beat him, but he is beatable as Part and others have proved in the past. I never tire of watching him "stack", I find it incredible really. Doubtful we'll ever see the like again.


----------



## Rosco (Nov 1, 2005)

Flashman said:
			
		

> It takes something special to beat him, but he is beatable as Part and others have proved in the past.



But thats my point the guy is nigh on perfect, something special to beat him would be "perfect", and that would get very very boring indeed and the game as we know it would be dead.

And yes he is beatable but only on his very rare bad days.

I can't be the only one thats noticed the very unsporting booing that Taylors recieved from the crowds in the last couple of years.

Its possibly a first but has he fucked the game up by being so good at it!!?


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 1, 2005)

Rocket Romano said:
			
		

> Its called good marketing and it works!



Didn't work on me. I still dont have SS2


----------



## Rosco (Dec 18, 2005)

wow, that was a belter between Carver and Smith this afternoon. Some brill games going on on Sky sports today and tonite. Mardle and Mason later.


----------



## Rosco (Dec 28, 2005)

where is everybody?


----------



## keane4president (Dec 28, 2005)

Rosco said:
			
		

> wow, that was a belter between Carver and Smith this afternoon. Some brill games going on on Sky sports today and tonite. Mardle and Mason later.



Who won (at work!!!!!!)


----------



## Rosco (Dec 28, 2005)

Smith, and crikey he did threw some lovely arrers


----------



## keane4president (Dec 28, 2005)

My mate has just put a grand on Part to beat Mason down at my local Ladbrokes.

We are all going down the local to watch it.

What do you reckon Rosco? A good bet, he got 8/13, personally I think he will win.


----------



## on_the_fly (Dec 28, 2005)

tis it only on sky, did not see it in Tv times


----------



## keane4president (Dec 28, 2005)

Yeah, Only on Sky Sports One.

but the BDO Championship is on BBC in the New Year I think.


----------



## Rosco (Dec 28, 2005)

keane4president said:
			
		

> My mate has just put a grand on Part to beat Mason down at my local Ladbrokes.
> 
> We are all going down the local to watch it.
> 
> What do you reckon Rosco? A good bet, he got 8/13, personally I think he will win.




My apologies, you are right, its not Mardle but Part against Mason   , however it still promises to be the match of the tournament so far.

As for your mates bet, I dunno really, both Part and Mason can throw the same high quality arrers and they can also both have good and bad days. It all depends whose having a good day or bad day on the day today, if you know what I mean!! If they are both having good days then prepare to blown away by their top scoring tungstens!!

A safe bet on Part, no I doubt it very much, as this match stands at the mo its as safe as putting a grand on the flip of a coin. But saying that, I reckon Masons been throwing better than Part in the recent past. Good luck to your mate.


----------



## on_the_fly (Dec 28, 2005)

Always loved the late night darts on BBC2 from the Lakeside....


The original Mr Bling ..BOBBY GEORGE !


----------



## Rosco (Dec 28, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> Always loved the late night darts on BBC2 from the Lakeside....
> 
> 
> The original Mr Bling ..BOBBY GEORGE !




Yep me too, the Embassys as old as Gods grandad and in a way I'm glad its still around, albeit a training ground for Skys tournaments! Shame about the two different World championships but thats beeen discussed 20 times in the thread already!


----------



## keane4president (Dec 28, 2005)

Bobby George is still a legend!!!!!!


----------



## Rosco (Dec 28, 2005)

keane4president said:
			
		

> Bobby George is still a legend!!!!!!




He's got a enormously massive massive head


----------



## keane4president (Dec 28, 2005)

He should still be a pundit though even though he wont be competing.

Prepared to be dazzled by the gold/bling


----------



## keane4president (Dec 28, 2005)

Also should point out that the fat bloke who calls the scores out in the BDO Championship has a much better sounding voice than the callers at the PDC.


His 180 voice is the nuts!!!!!!


----------



## Rosco (Dec 28, 2005)

keane4president said:
			
		

> Also should point out that the fat bloke who calls the scores out in the BDO Championship has a much better sounding voice than the callers at the PDC.
> 
> 
> His 180 voice is the nuts!!!!!!



Have to agree there matey, one of those PDC callers sounds like a drunken werewolf, very false to say the least.


----------



## keane4president (Dec 29, 2005)

I can't wait for the Scholten V Lewis today at 1.30.

Lewis is the heavy favourite with the bookies but I think/hope Roland has the capabiliites and can beat him. 

I hope so!


----------



## Rosco (Dec 29, 2005)

Lewis has really shown his true talent this year, the fact that Taylor has backed him personally over the years may have something to do with it, well no doubt Taylor will say as much every time he's interviewed!

Scholten really lacks the consistent skill that Lewis has at present, so its Lewis that has my fiver.

Just turned on to watch the painfully slow Smith and rocket fast Manley match. Although Smiths a lovely bloke I can't stand watching slow arrers so its Manley for me all the way, hopefully.


----------



## keane4president (Dec 29, 2005)

'Smiffy' (god bless him) lost the tussle of the big guys.

I know Manley gets a lot of bad press (boos etc), I quite happen to like him!


----------



## Rosco (Dec 29, 2005)

Yep, Manleys a nice bloke.

Next match..... Andy "the pieman" Smith vs Alan "the iceman" Warriner. Not sure a nickname of "the pieman" does alot for the credibilty of the arrers  . Anyway, another belter of a match, my moneys on the fat bloaty pieman, just because he's so athletic and cuddly   .


----------



## Rosco (Dec 30, 2005)

Come on darts lovers I can't be the only one to witness Lewis's tantrum in his match against Manley earlier. What a banana!


----------



## Rocket Romano (Dec 30, 2005)

Manley being the mouthy wind up merchant he is can't complain


----------



## Rosco (Dec 31, 2005)

But he will be when the DRA slap him with a hefty fine for slagging Lewis while he was at the board which is highly lightly. Quite funny really because Manley has been gloating about having his mortgage paid off with his winnings. He may even get disqualified with no winnings wotsoever but I doubt it'll go that far, quite possible though. 

Maybe Manley ought to be told that his gamesmanship tactics are now being filmed by more than one camera these days! Proffesionally a very silly move by Manley imo. Although Lewis walking off in a huff was a bit extreme.


----------



## keane4president (Dec 31, 2005)

Taylor told Lewis if Manley did any of that stuff to walk off!


----------



## Murdoch (Dec 31, 2005)

Manley is president of the PDA or something too, what a shit example to set.

He clearly knew he'd have to wind Jackpot up in order to win so he did.

Mardle looks to be playing well but I can't see past Taylor to win it.


----------



## Rosco (Jan 1, 2006)

I remember quite clearly when Manley was using some his slowing down tactics on Taylor a couple of years ago. Taylor made it quite clear to the crowd/camera and ref that he wasn't at all happy with Manleys behaviour. Just a passing thought because Taylor told the interviewer the other day he had never had any probs with Manley.

As for Taylor winning the title, yep it looks that way....again! If he continues to play like he did against Painter in the quarter final then nothing and no one can beat him. Taylors perfection bores me sometimes but to be frank his quarter final arrers were nothing less than genius. Taylor has a unique skill that no one else can get close to. Its a little sad he's completely overwhelmed the sport but Taylor is a one off and absolutely amazing to watch. I can't think of any other sportsman who has mastered their game as well as this guy.

Mardles the only slight hurdle for Taylor to get over in tonights semi. Although Taylor will be well ware of the excellent way Mardles been throwing the last two weeks. To be honest I've never seen Mardle throw better, but sadly he'll probably need to tonight, in fact much better! Shame he missed a 9 dart finish by one dart the other day, if anyone deserves a televised 9 darter in the history books its Mardle, one of the nicest players on the circuit.

Anyway, the result of  tonights semis will bring Taylor and Manley together in the final tommorow with Manley struggling to claim just one set. If I'm wrong I'll eat my dart board!


----------



## jugularvein (Jan 1, 2006)

he separates the crowd doesn't he? love him or hate him. most hate him. poor old dolly bird who has to walk on with him doing the 'amarillo' walk. shocking


----------



## keane4president (Jan 1, 2006)

Manley looking too good for Jones at the mo   

I am cheering on Petert though


----------



## keane4president (Jan 1, 2006)

Where is everyone????????     

Taylor and Mardle are both strugglin but the Power is still winning 3-0


----------



## Rosco (Jan 2, 2006)

wow, that was quite a match! I didn't think Mardle would come through but he did try didnt he! Poor old Mardle, he deserved to win and what makes it worse is that Taylor was not on his top game by any means, in fact its the worst arrers Taylor has thown for years. If someone of Mardles capability can't beat Taylor on one of his very bad off days, then I'm afraid to say theres little hope for anyone until he retires!

Good luck to Manley tonight, he's going to need it!


----------



## keane4president (Jan 2, 2006)

Taylor 7 - Manley 0  

He was unbelievable tonight, congratulations for the 13th title Phil.


----------



## Rosco (Jan 2, 2006)

Well, what can I say? To be expected wasn't it and I don't have to eat my dart board either! Manley played his worst game of the tournament. Congratulations to Taylor but perhaps one day we'll have an exciting final!

Oh well, over to the beeb now for the BDO championship. I havn't really looked into the contenders yet so I can't comment on who looks good. Don't be fooled folks, the BDO has its own fair share of very skilful players who could give Taylor a run for his money, well if he was having a bad day!!

BDO starts this Saturday on the beeb although, by the looks of it, once again the beeb have not given the tournament enough live coverage.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 3, 2006)

Rosco said:
			
		

> BDO starts this Saturday on the beeb although, by the looks of it, once again the beeb have not given the tournament enough live coverage.



Starting a bit late this year?

Missed all the PDC matches  Taylor won again then....


----------



## Rocket Romano (Jan 3, 2006)

Taylor was awesome. Manley may have given Taylor a match if the Power played like he did against Mardle

The 170 checkout, 8 180's and a host of amazing doubles. He was on fire.

This years tournament has been one of the best and will only further deepen the divide between BDO and PDC.

I don't see a single player (including the England captain *cough*) from BDO making an impact in PDC, Fordham is PDC Quarter Final material at best, but he may pull off a Premier League win if he made  the move. I can only assume that he's still too scared to lose to move


----------



## keane4president (Jan 3, 2006)

Andy Fordham @ 22-1 for the title.   

What do you reckon Rocket, worth a punt? I think so.


----------



## Rocket Romano (Jan 3, 2006)

His mind isn't in it though, but got to be worth a few like

Will Hill offering this bunch as favourites, I haven't heard of the rest of them

R Barneveld 5/4  (An average player who exceeds at his level, probably most likely to remembered for his numerous demolitions by Taylor)

M King 5/1  (What? Why, he reminds of Part, a very Poor Part, and when you look at how Part is playing, thats not good) 

M Adams 8/1 (England Captain, so he says...always bottles it)

Ladbrokes had some crazy Sid Waddell related bet for the PDC, but I can't find it


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 3, 2006)

Stan James are offering:

Barney- Evens
Mervyn King- 11/2
Martin Adams 11/1
Ted Hankey 14/1
Daryl Fitton- 16/1
Andy Fordham 25/1

I like Stan James, cos last year you could do set bets on the final as it was happening. I won quite a few.

I might go for a wild card at 100/1 this year though. Got to study the draw and work out possible wins...

Roll on Saturday...


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 3, 2006)

Rocket Romano said:
			
		

> Ladbrokes had some crazy Sid Waddell related bet for the PDC, but I can't find it



I've always wanted to bet on things like how many times Tony Green and John Part say (he's got to) 'dig deep' during the week


----------



## Flashman (Jan 3, 2006)

King to beat Barney in the final.


----------



## mhwfc (Jan 3, 2006)

Rocket Romano said:
			
		

> His mind isn't in it though, but got to be worth a few like
> 
> Will Hill offering this bunch as favourites, I haven't heard of the rest of them
> 
> ...


----------



## keane4president (Jan 4, 2006)

Bit of a weird queston this I suppose.

Does anybody know what the music/track is called that comes on after a set was completed in the PDC Championship.

We are having our own competition down the pub and want to make it more realistic!


----------



## Rosco (Jan 4, 2006)

Hiya matey, apparently its called "Chase the sun" by Planet Funk.

Heres the PDPA website complete with soundtrack for you to borrow!



Can I also just say welcome back to the absent lot that have now reappeared on the best thread ever!


----------



## keane4president (Jan 4, 2006)

Cheers Rosco   

I must agree, this is my favourite thread!


----------



## Rocket Romano (Jan 4, 2006)

mhwfc a lot of the crowd at the Lakeside these days is Dutch who presumably wouldn't come if Barney does as rumoured move over said:
			
		

> http://s2.forumforfree.com/index.php?mforum=superdarts&showtopic=914[/url] seem pretty convinced.



Taylor keeps threatning to retire which would open up the number one spot to Dudbridge, Lewis and Manley.

Do you remember the Taylor 21-11 thrashing of Barney in the clash of the titans


----------



## keane4president (Jan 4, 2006)

Rosco said:
			
		

> Hiya matey, apparently its called "Chase the sun" by Planet Funk.
> 
> Heres the PDPA website complete with soundtrack for you to borrow!
> 
> Where do you find the track on the website Rosco?


----------



## Rosco (Jan 4, 2006)

I'm not entirely sure. I was pointed in that direction via the Superdarts website link that mhwfc posted above. Theres a thread in their forums asking about the soundtrack with the answer as well as the PDPA link I gave you.

If its non recordable of that opening page then it may be available on the Soulseek or similar. I'll have a look now.

Good luck  


edit...yes its on there


----------



## mhwfc (Jan 4, 2006)

*Interesting odds for next year's PDC World Championship...*

http://www.ladbrokes.com/lbr_portal...plash&LANG=en&STYLE=en&VIEW=uk&LAYOUT=default

I guess it's as good as a done deal if the sponsors are offering such short odds on Barneveld winning next year's World Championship, it's also a giveaway that the other wildcard for the Premier League won't be announced "until later in January" 
http://www.skysports.com/skysports/article/0,,1782-1207866,00.html

It's going to be interesting, Barneveld's not quite in Taylor's league imo but he'll be a regular semi finalist at least and he's got a chance, he should win more sets than Manley anyway!


----------



## Rocket Romano (Jan 5, 2006)

Barny was humiliated by Taylor twice.

It'll be very hard for him to move from playing no-marks in the BDO to decent players in the PDC.

Quarter final fodder moving to the semi's as the big guns age and drop out (Darthmaple)


----------



## Rosco (Jan 5, 2006)

Can I beg to differ just slightly with some of you guys. I appreciate the BDO (as I've said in past posts) can be a general training ground for players in respect it seems for stage presence and maybe as well as consistently good arrow throwing!, until they get snatched up by Sky. But I must admit I've witnessed some incredible BDO matches over recent years that equal and some that even surpass the sometimes dreary drab matches that the over-hyped PDC have managed to come up with.

I realise that its all down to luck who plays who, which ultimately makes a belter of a match or not, so its nice to see some unknowns and golden oldies at the BDO coming up with the goods as they usually do. Something I felt the PDC didn't really have this year, apart from say two or three matches.

Remember "darts is on the night" so it doesn't matter where its played.

Long live the BDO!


----------



## Rosco (Jan 5, 2006)

And good luck to Barney, he'll need it!

It may even be the BDO telling him to move on rather than any PDC influence.


----------



## Rocket Romano (Jan 5, 2006)

I do appreciate the BDO, and it used to be the big fish and times have changed.

Its more Intertoto Cup than Champions League

If the money problems at the BDO are true then we could see the much hyped unification, and the BBC an excuse to put even less darts on TV.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 5, 2006)

Rosco said:
			
		

> Can I beg to differ just slightly with some of you guys. I appreciate the BDO (as I've said in past posts) can be a general training ground for players in respect it seems for stage presence and maybe as well as consistently good arrow throwing!, until they get snatched up by Sky. But I must admit I've witnessed some incredible BDO matches over recent years that equal and some that even surpass the sometimes dreary drab matches that the over-hyped PDC have managed to come up with.
> 
> I realise that its all down to luck who plays who, which ultimately makes a belter of a match or not, so its nice to see some unknowns and golden oldies at the BDO coming up with the goods as they usually do. Something I felt the PDC didn't really have this year, apart from say two or three matches.
> 
> ...



Hear! hear!

I watched the last PDC tournament and really didn't rate the performance of quite a few of the players. I don't buy this statement that across the board the PDC players are better than BDO players, just because they have turned professional and are on TV more often. It takes a lot of commitment (and mostly their own money) for amateur players to get themselves round the world to play in tournaments to get ranking points and i wonder if, because of that they are hungrier and more determined than the guys who have been professional for a few years. 

Anyway, as Rosco says darts is on the night and even then it's not over till the last arra is thrown. 

I also don't agree that Taylor is unbeatable...

Roll on Saturday. Watching darts is a fine way to spend dull old January, whichever tournament you choose to watch (or both, for that matter, if like me you just like darts)


----------



## Rosco (Jan 5, 2006)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Hear! hear!
> 
> I watched the last PDC tournament and really didn't rate the performance of quite a few of the players. I don't buy this statement that across the board the PDC players are better than BDO players, just because they have turned professional and are on TV more often. It takes a lot of commitment (and mostly their own money) for amateur players to get themselves round the world to play in tournaments to get ranking points and i wonder if, because of that they are hungrier and more determined than the guys who have been professional for a few years.




Well said Leese.

If I had loads of wedge to throw around I think I'd buy the BDO/Embassy tournament, insist the BBC screened all matches etc and make it into the hyped up stage show that the PDC is, only with the better BDO players complimenting the stage show  . Maybe soon after, just imagine "BDO tempts Taylor, Mardle, Baxter"! Or would they crap themselves in fear of being thrashed by some fame hungry skilful youngen that no ones heard of! 

The BDO has it all imo, the PDC has some and the rest is money.


----------



## nightowl (Jan 5, 2006)

big interview with phil the power in the indy tomorrow


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 7, 2006)

10 minutes to Grandstand, darts fans


----------



## Rosco (Jan 7, 2006)

Oh well Teds out, thank goodness.....can't stand his walk-ons, must be the worst walk on in the history of darts walk-ons!! Though I'm very surprised at how bad he was throwing, he's normally an outstanding player. Goodbye to the Hankey   .


Mervin Kings just played someone and he's now through to the first round. Good darts, good player.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 7, 2006)

Rosco said:
			
		

> Oh well Teds out, thank goodness.....can't stand his walk-ons, must be the worst walk on in the history of darts walk-ons!! Though I'm very surprised at how bad he was throwing, he's normally an outstanding player. Goodbye to the Hankey   .
> 
> 
> Mervin Kings just played someone and he's now through to the first round. Good darts, good player.



Agree with you on the worst entrance ever. He just looks pissed off with it. Shame he's out though, 'cos he is a good player. 

King played well and won me some money, although the odds were crap and i'm always cautious with my bets in the first round.

Who do you fancy in the next match then? O'shea v west? I've had a punt on West to win, but you can never tell with those two....

Edit: Oh bugger. They are being interviewed now and West is saying he's playing pants at the mo


----------



## Rosco (Jan 7, 2006)

Well O'shea took it. He's a class player but I'm a bit gutted West didn't get through, quite like him, bit of a lad and all that. Is he still really shy in his interviews?


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 7, 2006)

Rosco said:
			
		

> Well O'shea took it. He's a class player but I'm a bit gutted West didn't get through, quite like him, bit of a lad and all that. Is he still really shy in his interviews?



I actually prefer O'shea as a player, but bet on West 'cos when he plays well, he plays really well. It was a risk. Never mind though. I won on the Michels v Hogan match. Tomorrow is the better 1st round day. 

West does come across as a bit shy...

The guy who played against Greatbatch was pretty good. He's one to watch for the future. He didn't really show nerves at all. I think he'd have been better in a longer game.


----------



## Rosco (Jan 8, 2006)

All these darts schedules are going at a million miles an hour for me and I can't keep up with it all!

Who's on the oche today then?


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 8, 2006)

Rosco said:
			
		

> All these darts schedules are going at a million miles an hour for me and I can't keep up with it all!
> 
> Who's on the oche today then?




Adams v Fitton- Adams won. I lost...
Whitlock v Fordham- Whitlock won. I felt bad as i like Fordham, but i put my money on Whitlock
Atkins V Porter- Atkins won and could be one to watch.
Veitch v Cedar is later today (10.35 tonight BBC2 or red button at 6)
Stompe v Hanvidge is later today
Walton v roberts is later today 
Robson v Anderson is tomorrow
Barnaveld v Sorenson is tomorrow
Klaasen v Harbour is tomorrow
Montgomerie v Van Der Voort is tomorrow

That's all the remaining 1st round matches.


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (Jan 8, 2006)

Everything in this tournament is second rate compared to the PDC. The players are shitter, the announcer's voice is crap and he's not as good as the guys at the PDC, the venue's worse, the camera angle looking at the board is too low. 

When you've watched the pure theatre of games like Taylor v Mardle and Manley v Adrian Lewis at the PDC, this is such a come down. No matter how many times Ray Stubbs or the commentators go on about it being a special event, it just doesn't compare.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 8, 2006)

Kenny Vermouth said:
			
		

> Everything in this tournament is second rate compared to the PDC. The players are shitter, the announcer's voice is crap and he's not as good as the guys at the PDC, the venue's worse, the camera angle looking at the board is too low.
> 
> When you've watched the pure theatre of games like Taylor v Mardle and Manley v Adrian Lewis at the PDC, this is such a come down. No matter how many times Ray Stubbs or the commentators go on about it being a special event, it just doesn't compare.



And we haven't heard that before on this thread have we


----------



## Rosco (Jan 8, 2006)

Kenny Vermouth said:
			
		

> pure theatre of games like Taylor v Mardle and Manley v Adrian Lewis at the PDC,



Yea well theres plenty of pantomimes on at the theatre this time of year including one thats called the PDC. But hey, I'm not here to slag the PDC, in fact I'm the last person here to do that, I love the PDC. 

But unlike you us lot are here to watch the dart players and their extraordinary talents, we're not here just to watch the bright lights and sing-a-long walk-ons! Yes that all adds something to the atmosphere but ultimately its the darts we want to see, isn't it!? And thats why most of us here are unbiased and open minded enough to notice all the players different credentials of both the PDC and the BDO tournaments.

Look at the averages, look at the check outs, see the emotions, the BDO has just as much and more often than not, more. Its pleasing to see that the BDO still produces amazing darts matches on the cheap while the PDC sometimes struggle even after throwing ££££'s at theirs.

Still, enough bickering, my didgi tellys buggered up and I can't watch the matches on the beeb at the mo   .


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 8, 2006)

Rosco said:
			
		

> Still, enough bickering, my didgi tellys buggered up and I can't watch the matches on the beeb at the mo   .



Well said Rosco. I couldn't be bothered responding...

I've had to reboot my cable box because the red button wasn't working, but have managed to get BBCi now.

The recap show is on at 10.35 on BBC2


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 8, 2006)

It's a weird year. The ranking players are crashing out of this tournament 

As Martin Fitzmaurice said after one of the matches...that's the beauty of the BDO. Anyone who is playing really well has a chance at the title, even a relatively unknown player who's got through the qualifiers. It's all on how well you play on the day. It couldn't be any more even or fairer than that..


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 9, 2006)

Great match between Cedar and Veitch last night. I liked the look of Veitch last year too. I think Barney put him out early on last year. He's come back knowing he's got to beat Barney to win. I think he could be one to watch in this tournament. Cedar is one to watch for next year...


----------



## Rosco (Jan 9, 2006)

Quite frankly, its anyones game this year. 

Barney does have his bad days too.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 9, 2006)

Rosco said:
			
		

> Quite frankly, its anyones game this year.
> 
> Barney does have his bad days too.



Rosco you could be psychic!

If Sorensen had played better he'd have beaten Barney. I've never seen Barney miss so many doubles. He was sweating buckets and looked a bit odd, and he hadn't shaved. I was wondering if he's ill or something...


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 10, 2006)

Van der Voort v Montgomery was a brilliant match.

Where is everyone on this thread. There's me, sometimes Rosco... and the tumbleweed. All of a sudden i miss Ernie


----------



## Rosco (Jan 10, 2006)

Yea right it was even nice to see Kenny turn up on this thread for a brief moment!

So Barney had a bad day then, I missed that match.


And who was that 21 year old yungen that was firing some brilliant arrows yesterday?


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Jan 10, 2006)

When they were doing interviews in the players' area last night, did anybody else see that bloke with the cravat standing around in the background looking like he'd wandered into the wrong place?


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 10, 2006)

Rosco said:
			
		

> Yea right it was even nice to see Kenny turn up on this thread for a brief moment!
> 
> So Barney had a bad day then, I missed that match.
> 
> ...



Barney still won 3-0, but if he'd have been playing some of the other 1st round players he would have lost big style.

Jelle Klassen was the 21 year old. He didn't find his form till the 2nd set, but when he got going he was brilliant. Bobby George said he's already done about 5 nine darters on the practice boards


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 10, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> When they were doing interviews in the players' area last night, did anybody else see that bloke with the cravat standing around in the background looking like he'd wandered into the wrong place?



Didn't notice him. There's always a few weird looking peeps wandering around there. There was a bloke doing a Ted Hankey, but with a binbag as a cape and really streaked white makeup on Saturday.


----------



## Rosco (Jan 10, 2006)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Bobby George said he's already done about 5 nine darters on the practice boards




I didn't hear him say that but I did hear him say that he'd managed about 50 nine darters since he'd started playing! Even more    !


----------



## Rosco (Jan 10, 2006)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> There was a bloke doing a Ted Hankey, but with a binbag as a cape and really streaked white makeup on Saturday.




Yea and he was actually quite scary looking. Alot scarier than Ted anyway, if thats what Teds trying to do.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 10, 2006)

Rosco said:
			
		

> I didn't hear him say that but I did hear him say that he'd managed about 50 nine darters since he'd started playing! Even more    !



Maybe i misheard, but that's still a lot  

Bobby was on this afternoon. He said he saw Klaasen nearly getting 5 nine darters in one match at the qualifiers


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 10, 2006)

Todays match times:

Klaasen V King 6.05 
BBC2 6-7 The rest is on interactive till the recap show at 11.20
Hogan v Essers 7.10
Hanvidge v Whitlock 8.15
Greatbatch v Laurson 9.20


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jan 10, 2006)

Klaasen and Harbour playing now, it's worth watching.Neck and neck!


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 10, 2006)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> Klaasen and Harbour playing now, it's worth watching.Neck and neck!



Is that you Stobes, or is it SS the younger?

Watch BBC2 at 6 for the next match with Klaasen in


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 10, 2006)

What a fantastic match  

I tried to get a sneaky 40/1 bet on Klaasen winning outright after he went ahead of King for the first time but the online bookies i use suspended the betting till the end of the match  He dropped to 4/1 as soon as the match ended   

He really could win this...


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 10, 2006)

I must have been in this thread for too long now. I need to get out more. 
I'm starting to think Per Laurson looks like Orang Utan and Tony West looks a bit like Dubversion


----------



## Flashman (Jan 10, 2006)

Well King was my tip to win so that's me buggered. Klaasen looks the dogs bollocks, quick as you like too. This tourney is ace it shits on the PDC one, as does the crowd, knowledgeable and respectful, unlike the Purfleet mob who are just that, a mob.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 10, 2006)

Flashman said:
			
		

> Well King was my tip to win so that's me buggered. Klaasen looks the dogs bollocks, quick as you like too. This tourney is ace it shits on the PDC one, as does the crowd, knowledgeable and respectful, unlike the Purfleet mob who are just that, a mob.



I always think the Circus tavern looks a bit seedy...


----------



## Rosco (Jan 10, 2006)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> What a fantastic match
> 
> I tried to get a sneaky 40/1 bet on Klaasen winning outright after he went ahead of King for the first time but the online bookies i use suspended the betting till the end of the match  He dropped to 4/1 as soon as the match ended
> 
> He really could win this...



I stuck a fiver on him to beat King and a fiver on him to win the championship outright just before that match, so yes I got the 40/1 outright bet. Thats the least I could do after witnessing his arrers yesterday.

I think, like you, he could win this and he would be a force to be reckoned with for Barney. If he manages to refine his throwing and accuracy, dare I say, he may even find himself comfortably beating Taylor sooner rather than later. His average was an awesome 99.60 yesterday so with a tad less speed and more accuracy that could easily rise to a massive 105+, which knocks for six all players in the PDC apart from Taylor. Premature maybe but you can bet your life Taylor and the PDC are watching the beeb right now!


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 10, 2006)

Rosco said:
			
		

> I stuck a fiver on him to beat King and a fiver on him to win the championship outright just before that match, so yes I got the 40/1 outright bet. Thats the least I could do after witnessing his arrers yesterday.



I'm just hoping that my 100/1 each way punt on Veitch comes through. He's got to beat Barney first, but then he's come back prepared to have to beat him as Barney put him out in a pretty close match last year...

I did bung some money on Klaasen too, so if it's a Veitch Klaasen final, with Klaasen winning, i'll be quids in..

Good luck to us both


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Jan 11, 2006)

Rosco said:
			
		

> Yea and he was actually quite scary looking. Alot scarier than Ted anyway, if thats what Teds trying to do.


Incidentally, who's the scariest wife so far, do you reckon?


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 11, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> Incidentally, who's the scariest wife so far, do you reckon?



John Waltons wife looks a bit scary  She looks old enough to be his mother. She really looks like she could give him a hard time if he loses....oh, he has...poor John 

Ted Hankey's wife just looks knackered. Seven kids


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Jan 11, 2006)

Simon Whitlock's wife was a little on the scary side as well.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 11, 2006)

Today's Matches:

6.10 Atkins v Adams BBC2 6-7 then red button it for the rest.
7.00 Veitch v Roberts
8.00 Van Der Vort v O'Shea
9.00 Anderson V Barnaveld

They overran last night. The Greatbatch one scheduled for 9 didn't start till after 10.


----------



## Rocket Romano (Jan 11, 2006)

<--- Is trying to watch

Honest


----------



## Rosco (Jan 11, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> Incidentally, who's the scariest wife so far, do you reckon?




Over at the PDC they have Ronnies Baxters loud mouthed Mrs. Shes probably a lovely person but christ alive she can shout.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 11, 2006)

Rosco said:
			
		

> Over at the PDC they have Ronnies Baxters loud mouthed Mrs. Shes probably a lovely person but christ alive she can shout.



I remember her


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 11, 2006)

Who do you fancy for tonight's matches?

I'm thinking, Adams, Veitch, Van der Voort and Barney..

I reserve the right to be completely wrong though


----------



## Rosco (Jan 11, 2006)

I'd go for the same four there Lisa. Although Adams is the one that concerns me, his bad days make other players bad days look good!

Good luck!


----------



## nightowl (Jan 11, 2006)

is adams the best player never to have won the world championship?


----------



## Rocket Romano (Jan 11, 2006)

nightowl said:
			
		

> is adams the best player never to have won the world championship?



Yes, as long as every single other player ever in the world, including your grans neighbours cousin cat, has won the World Championship


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 11, 2006)

Rocket Romano said:
			
		

> Yes, as long as every single other player ever in the world, including your grans neighbours cousin cat, has won the World Championship



Aww come on RR, he played really well in that match. It's no mean feat to come back when your 3 sets down. 

He is the best player to never have won. I think it's the nerves that get to him. His hands shake loads when he's throwing.

I'm not a wolfie fan though and do get a bit irritated by the endless 'england captain' reminders from TG and JP, but you've got to give it to him, he's the king of the comeback.

And he's just won me a couple of quid


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 11, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> Incidentally, who's the scariest wife so far, do you reckon?



Just watching Van Der Voort v O'Shea and Voort's wife looks a bit scary...


----------



## Flashman (Jan 11, 2006)

There must be better players than Wolfie to have not won it, surely? Mason and Painter for starters. Fuck me dya remember Mason v Adams? What a match that were.


----------



## Rosco (Jan 12, 2006)

Can we have the line-ups for today please Lisa!? When you're ready of course!


----------



## Rosco (Jan 12, 2006)

Flashman said:
			
		

> There must be better players than Wolfie to have not won it, surely? Mason and Painter for starters. Fuck me dya remember Mason v Adams? What a match that were.



I may be wrong but I dont think the great Jocky Wilson won it either?


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 12, 2006)

Rosco said:
			
		

> Can we have the line-ups for today please Lisa!? When you're ready of course!



Mornin' Rosco

Only two today..best of 9 sets

6.05 Klaasen v Hogan BBC2 6-7
7.30 Hanvidge v greatbatch

Veitch nearly let me down last night. He didn't play half as well as he did in his first round match. I can feel that 100/1 bet slipping away  

Klaasen should sail through his match tonight. I'd like hanvidge to win t'other, but no-one is standing out as a potential winner for me in that one.

There's the ladies semis tonight too, but i don't have times for them..
Gulliver v Bywaters
Hoenselaar v Robbins


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 12, 2006)

Rosco said:
			
		

> I may be wrong but I dont think the great Jocky Wilson won it either?



I can't remember either. He was one of my faves back in the day. He was in a few finals though if i rememeber rightly. Those were the days of the 'Crafty Cockney' winning everything...till Keith Dellar came along with his 'futuristic' spring loaded darts


----------



## Flashman (Jan 12, 2006)

Rosco said:
			
		

> I may be wrong but I dont think the great Jocky Wilson won it either?



Wilson won in '82 beating Lowe 5-3, and '89 beating Bristow 6-4 (thank you Google).


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 12, 2006)

Flashman said:
			
		

> Wilson won in '82 beating Lowe 5-3, and '89 beating Bristow 6-4 (thank you Google).



Thank you Flashman


----------



## Rosco (Jan 12, 2006)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Thank you Flashman



Google knows best!


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 12, 2006)

It's all a bit Pants!


----------



## Rosco (Jan 12, 2006)

"But the kid nicknamed Matador said knickers to the knockers by dumping World No 1 Mervyn King 4-2 in Tuesday’s second round.
Now Klaasen is getting grief from the briefs because jealous girlfriend Ivanca thinks the women’s antics are pants"

Now that is pure class!


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 13, 2006)

Did you watch any of the ladies matches last night? Much as it would make a change to see someone beating Trina Gulliver, you can't deny that she is a great player. At the end of her match with Claire Bywaters she did an 11 dart leg, a 12 dart leg and her 3 dart average ws something like 31.5- better than some of the men so far


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 13, 2006)

Today's matches:

6.05 BBC2 Adams v Veitch-Battle of the captains..
7.30 Red button Barney v O'Shea

After that (i think) Ladies final Gulliver v Hoenselaar


----------



## Rosco (Jan 13, 2006)

No, sadly my digital buggered up again just as they started.

Yes, Trina is an excellent player. I can't quite understand why the men and women don't play together (so to speak!), or am I missing something? Its not as if they are doing the 100 metre hurdles.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 13, 2006)

Rosco said:
			
		

> No, sadly my digital buggered up again just as they started.
> 
> Yes, Trina is an excellent player. I can't quite understand why the men and women don't play together (so to speak!), or am I missing something? Its not as if they are doing the 100 metre hurdles.



Are there any rules against her entering the mens competiton?

Mind you, why would she want to compete against the men. She would be competetive, but probably wouldn't win. She's better off where she is as the unbeatable ladies champ.


----------



## Rocket Romano (Jan 13, 2006)

Layyyydies playing darts?

Goes all pub landlord-ish

Fancy Trina to take Adams down quite quickly though the England Captain (sshhh no laughing at the back) is improving somewhat


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 13, 2006)

Rocket Romano said:
			
		

> Layyyydies playing darts?
> 
> Goes all pub landlord-ish
> 
> Fancy Trina to take Adams down quite quickly though the England Captain (sshhh no laughing at the back) is improving somewhat



She's used to playing really short games, so she could be 3 sets up before 'England Captain' Adams even realises he's got to 'dig deep' for 'the best comeback of the championship'
 

I hope Veitch beats him tonight...


----------



## marksims68 (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm going for a Barneveld V Klaasen final, been watching it all week and am fascinated by this scrawny dutchman...........

Cant see Wolfie making the final unfortunately, or "nine dart" greatbatch.......

The Dutch have taken over the board folks........

Oh btw, whilst watching the darts and throwing my own arrows at the board I have in my room I got 3 180's.........

WOO!!!

Eat yer heart out Barney!!!


----------



## Rocket Romano (Jan 13, 2006)

marksims68 said:
			
		

> The Dutch have taken over the board folks........



Congrats on the 180 

I've taken to the Lewis technique of not looking at the board and throwing trebles   

If Barney convincingly takes the BDO Final I can see Hearn chasing him up for a showdown with Taylor or a PDC move. Though Barney has rejected advances consistently now might be the time to prove he has what it takes to step up


----------



## marksims68 (Jan 13, 2006)

Rocket Romano said:
			
		

> Congrats on the 180
> 
> I've taken to the Lewis technique of not looking at the board and throwing trebles
> 
> If Barney convincingly takes the BDO Final I can see Hearn chasing him up for a showdown with Taylor or a PDC move. Though Barney has rejected advances consistently now might be the time to prove he has what it takes to step up



On his day Barney can slaughter anyone, he is THAt good.

Ta for the congrats on the 180's, just had a 120, two treble twenties and the third one bounced out, it was in all the way...........


----------



## Rocket Romano (Jan 13, 2006)

marksims68 said:
			
		

> On his day Barney can slaughter anyone, he is THAt good.
> 
> .



World Gala Darts Results
Rd 1
Taylor 6-4 Barney
Rd 2
Taylor 5-4 Barney
Rd 3
Taylor 6-2 Barney

This being the year when Taylor lost in the quarters of the PDC and went out in the first round of nearly everything else

And not forgetting the 21-13 trouncing in the PDC-BDO Showdown

I like Barneveld but he needs to prove himself beyond the BDO, for the sake of him and the game


----------



## Rosco (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm pretty sure Barneys got Ladbrokes odds for the PDC next year so the cross over looks definite for the very, very near future. At least at the PDC he'll have some sort of idea who he's up against, unlike the BDO which always comes up with some quality surprises that he's had to and sometimes struggled to deal with.


----------



## Rosco (Jan 13, 2006)

edit


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 13, 2006)

Rosco said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure Barneys got Ladbrokes odds for the PDC next year so the cross over looks definite for the very, very near future. At least at the PDC he'll have some sort of idea who he's up against, unlike the BDO which always comes up with some quality surprises that he's had to and sometimes struggled to deal with.



I read in another forum that there's one name missing on the PDC list for the Stan James Gibraltar tournament....the speculation is that Barneys going to move to the PDC after Lakeside.


----------



## Rocket Romano (Jan 13, 2006)

Scholten against Barneveld in the PDC would generate some huge interest from Europe in terms of audience even if it wouldn't be such a big draw with UK fans


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Jan 13, 2006)

Whenever the subject of darts come up I remember a bloke I was at college with, who was, for a student, a ridiculously good darts player. One evening in the bar I was losing game after game to him until finally, when he got down to 20 while my score was still several hours away from being on a double, he asked me how he should finish it this time. I suggested he try double five, double five. And bagger me if he didn't promptly do just that.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 13, 2006)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Did you watch any of the ladies matches last night? Much as it would make a change to see someone beating Trina Gulliver, you can't deny that she is a great player. At the end of her match with Claire Bywaters she did an 11 dart leg, a 12 dart leg and her 3 dart average ws something like 31.5- better than some of the men so far



i caught the gulliver semi final this afternoon, she is a tremendous player, reeling off 180s....


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 13, 2006)

Good effort from Tony O'shea. Shows that Barney is beatable. O'Shea just wasn't consistant enough...


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 13, 2006)

marty21 said:
			
		

> i caught the gulliver semi final this afternoon, she is a tremendous player, reeling off 180s....



Her finishings pretty crap though. There were a couple of times in the final Hoenselaar could have nicked a leg, but she was a bit crap too.

Well done to her anyway, that's her 6th title in a row...


----------



## Flashman (Jan 13, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> Whenever the subject of darts come up I remember a bloke I was at college with, who was, for a student, a ridiculously good darts player. One evening in the bar I was losing game after game to him until finally, when he got down to 20 while my score was still several hours away from being on a double, he asked me how he should finish it this time. I suggested he try double five, double five. And bagger me if he didn't promptly do just that.



Not actually as difficult as it sounds. I used to play for money in the pub years back (not loads, £5-10 in a jar stuff) and became quite tidy. If you've a dart board at home, practice long and hard enough you can get to a decent standard.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 13, 2006)

Flashman said:
			
		

> Not actually as difficult as it sounds. I used to play for money in the pub years back (not loads, £5-10 in a jar stuff) and became quite tidy. If you've a dart board at home, practice long and hard enough you can get to a decent standard.



Do you play in a league or anything?


----------



## leftistangel (Jan 13, 2006)

Watching the BDO after the PDC is like watching the Coca Cola Championship after the Champions league. Trina Gulliver averaged in excess of 96 in her semi final against Clare Bywaters, better than most of the men.


----------



## Flashman (Jan 14, 2006)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Do you play in a league or anything?



Not any more, used to play for the local Labour club years back.


----------



## Flashman (Jan 14, 2006)

leftistangel said:
			
		

> Watching the BDO after the PDC is like watching the Coca Cola Championship after the Champions league. Trina Gulliver averaged in excess of 96 in her semi final against Clare Bywaters, better than most of the men.



Aside from Taylor there's not much difference in standard.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 14, 2006)

Flashman said:
			
		

> Aside from Taylor there's not much difference in standard.



I agree. People do seem to get fooled into thinking that all the PDC players are at Taylors level. 

My tropical holiday bet of 100/1 EW on Veitch is no more after last night. He just didn't play half as well as he did in his first round match  

It was as Crofty said "the oche horror show"  

All my hopes are now pinned on Jelle Klaasen..


----------



## Rocket Romano (Jan 14, 2006)

Flashman said:
			
		

> Aside from Taylor there's not much difference in standard.



Lewis, Manley, Priestley (who's crap now) and Part would expect to reach the semi final at least in the BDO.

BDO, however can only play what is put in front of them

Edit to add...Taylor isn't in the top 3 of the PDC Championships Rankings


----------



## Rosco (Jan 14, 2006)

Wow that Klaasen is the dogs nuts! Greatbatch threw some quality arrers which would have given most others a hard time but not Klaasen. He took a bit of a stumble half way through but really turned it on to take it 6-3 and Greatbatch must have felt blown away by this youngster.

The world of darts has a new star. I reckon Barneys crapping himself right now!


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 15, 2006)

Rosco said:
			
		

> Wow that Klaasen is the dogs nuts! Greatbatch threw some quality arrers which would have given most others a hard time but not Klaasen. He took a bit of a stumble half way through but really turned it on to take it 6-3 and Greatbatch must have felt blown away by this youngster.
> 
> The world of darts has a new star. I reckon Barneys crapping himself right now!



I bet you've got your fingers crossed for that 40/1...  

This should be a goodun'


----------



## Rosco (Jan 15, 2006)

Everything is crossed!  I'll also be well pleased if he wins anyway, he deserves it.


----------



## Sirena (Jan 15, 2006)

Klassen is stunning, in all senses...


----------



## magneze (Jan 15, 2006)

Great final. Glad the youngster won.


----------



## Sunspots (Jan 15, 2006)

Magneze said:
			
		

> Great final. Glad the youngster won.



I'd not really been following it, but I happened to catch the last ten minutes.  

Excellent stuff!


----------



## leftistangel (Jan 15, 2006)

Flashman said:
			
		

> Aside from Taylor there's not much difference in standard.



The runner up in the PDC had a higher tournament scoring average than the winner of the BDO championship. Enough said.


----------



## Flashman (Jan 16, 2006)

leftistangel said:
			
		

> The runner up in the PDC had a higher tournament scoring average than the winner of the BDO championship. Enough said.



Aside from Taylor *there's not much* difference in standard. Don't forget quite a lot of the PDC players played in the BDO before jumping ship,though Manley didn't IIRC. But the likes of Mardle, Baxter, Scholten, Painter, Part, Mason _et al_ have all taken their averages over the way and done well. Both camps have excellent players, and if there was more money at the BDO less players would leave it IMO.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 16, 2006)

What a great final last night. Well done to the lad. Today i will mostly be trying to recover from the celebratory drinks i had for several hours afterwards  

When's the Dutch open on?


----------



## Rocket Romano (Jan 16, 2006)

Will the PDC want Barney?

If he plays like that I doubt it, lets have Klassen instead. Hearn could make a fortune with calendars   

Klass Act and he'll come out to Schools Out For Summer

Sid Waddell will come out with nonsense related 'learning euphemisms' 

It'll be great

And another tidbit longstanding Darting legend Fred Williams has retired from the PDC as a referee

He joined the PDC in 1993 after previous lengthy stints with the BDO and National Darts Assoc 

He was also referee when John Lowe made TV history in 1984 hitting the first nine dart leg

Will be weird not hearing him


----------



## nightowl (Jan 16, 2006)

didn't barney play taylor in some best of 30-odd legs event a few years back? i seem to remember taylor was slaughtering him and barney buggered off about halfway through or something like that


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 16, 2006)

What a great final. I've particularly enjoyed the commentary, although I was beginning to wonder when they'd run out of 'Dutch Master', 'Double Dutch', 'Going Dutch' type gags.


----------



## Rosco (Jan 16, 2006)

The BDO comes up trumps again, what a match, the best final for years and that includes the PDC finals as well. I'm very pleased Klaasen won, good luck to him, crikey I bet his phone will be busy over the next few days. A bit gutting for Barney to lose, he threw some outstanding arrows and he's a damn nice bloke as well. Any thoughts that Barney had of Klaasen becoming nervous towards the end were blown away, one dart at the match winning double and it was goodbye Barney, utterly ruthless indeed. 

I get the feeling Barneys not going to be only top dog to get their ankles bitten! The BBC should get a contract on Klaasen asap otherwise...well we know don't we   .

I wonder if the PDC will be as keen to put their battle of the champions on now? Thanks to Klaasen, this morning the darts world is in a daze.


----------



## nightowl (Jan 16, 2006)

Rosco said:
			
		

> I wonder if the PDC will be as keen to put their battle of the champions on now?



i don't have any great preference for one tournament over the other but somehow i don't think taylor will be running scared just yet


----------



## Rosco (Jan 16, 2006)

nightowl said:
			
		

> i don't have any great preference for one tournament over the other but somehow i don't think taylor will be running scared just yet



No I doubt Taylor would but the PDC will hesitate at such a suggestion. Lets face it without "the power" what will the PDC and Sid Bumchum Waddell talk about!


----------



## nightowl (Jan 16, 2006)

Rosco said:
			
		

> No I doubt Taylor would but the PDC will hesitate at such a suggestion. Lets face it without "the power" what will the PDC and Sid Bumchum Waddell talk about!



that's the trouble though, no matter what anti-pdc people might think, no-one can deny that it has the best player in the world and no matter who has won at lakeside in the last 10 years or so, everyone knows that taylor would have beaten them. maybe when taylor finally retires there might be a bit more debate about which tournament winner really is top dog


----------



## gunneradt (Jan 16, 2006)

nightowl said:
			
		

> that's the trouble though, no matter what anti-pdc people might think, no-one can deny that it has the best player in the world and no matter who has won at lakeside in the last 10 years or so, everyone knows that taylor would have beaten them. maybe when taylor finally retires there might be a bit more debate about which tournament winner really is top dog



no because all the top players will move into the pdc anyway.  It has all the major tournaments and the top 50 players bar only 1 or two who prefer to be big fish in a small pond.


----------



## Rosco (Jan 16, 2006)

Seems Barneys changed his mind  or had it changed for him!

Also.....the only bad thing about that final last night was the disgusting way it ended so abruptly. Because for once a darts match had finished on the BBC's esitmated schedule time of 8.00pm, be it a final or not, Klaasen was rushed off stage and interviewed in a corridor with a radiator as a backdrop! A few seconds later that was it, BDO over, seeya next year. The Beeb should be ashamed of themsleves, the guy had won a world championship and didn't even get a chance to address the fans or bigup Barney.


----------



## Rocket Romano (Jan 16, 2006)

Are you lot on release from the drugs forum or what?

Utter bollocks Rosco, apologies for the language, but utter bollocks.

A very and I mean VERY average player hits an average of 90! (christ even Dudbridge hits more than that) in a supposed super final.

Quite rightly Eric Bristow has laid into affairs by saying it was nice to see some 'amateur darts for a change'. Which it was. It was two decent players in a field of some stinkingly average ones playing very average darts.

It was just not a good game of darts. Yeah it was close, but it was just poor. It had 3rd division all over it.

As for the PDC fearing Klassen, excuse while I dry my pants. Exactly who's going to fear Klassen, apart from Scholten, who will become just another Dutchman. Klassen would be torn apart in the PDC

As for Barney I quote a user from the forum you linked to


> at the moment he is a big fish in a small pond. he lost a final against a man who averaged 90.5, why would he think he could compete with players who regularly score higher than that. if he believed he was the best in the world he would play the best in the world - Taylor. He's not the best and he knows it. he has much more chance of winning a world title if he stays in the BDO.



Rosco you've made some excellent posts on darts and this is no way a personal attack on yourself as I respect your knowledge of the game.

However the final did nothing but enforce my own view, and looking through the various boards that are around many others, that the BDO is an outrank amateur organisation with some big fish swimming in its pond


----------



## Rocket Romano (Jan 16, 2006)

nightowl said:
			
		

> didn't barney play taylor in some best of 30-odd legs event a few years back? i seem to remember taylor was slaughtering him and barney buggered off about halfway through or something like that



22-11 it ended. I knew it was around that mark somewhere. I found the results in an old Darts magazine.

Barneveld forefeited the final 5 legs


----------



## Rosco (Jan 16, 2006)

Rocket Romano said:
			
		

> Are you lot on release from the drugs forum or what?
> 
> Utter bollocks Rosco, apologies for the language, but utter bollocks.
> 
> ...




I'll answer this as soon as the red wine I've just drunk wears off......


----------



## Mr. Journo (Jan 17, 2006)

Klaasen is a talented darts player, whose style is attractive to watch. But Mardle, Manley, Lloyd, Part and of course Taylor would beat him, as would many others in the PDC. Overall the BDO tournament was ludicrously poor when compared to the PDC one. So what if its more competitive? Using that logic the lower leagues in football are equal to the Premier League. With the exception of the commentary team, the BBC's coverage was fifth rate compared to Sky's. They still stick to the 9 darts average in order to compete with the final averages achieved in the PDC. To call it a 'world title' is ridiculous, but congratulations to Klaasen, he won the tournament. But future great? Leave it out, Adrian Lewis, whose first set average was 122 would beat him, and he's only 20.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 17, 2006)

Why cant people take it for what it was...a great final. An exiting match does not depend on having really high 3 dart averages. It's more to do with answering each others throws with better ones, breaking advantages and getting to the doubles first. Klaasen v Barney was a great BDO final.

All this talk of 'whoever' is better because he did a better average in a match against 'someone else' is a load of old bollocks. It's tedious and boring. I've watched PDC matches and i think some of you lot are looking at them through rose tinted glasses. A lot of these players you are on about left the BDO because they couldn't win the title. IMO Mardle left the BDO far too soon, if as some of you say, the BDO is just a training pool for the PDC.

I don't get this endless need some of you have, to justify why the PDC is better. If you don't like the BDO then don't bloody watch it. 
As i said in a post several pages ago. I just like darts. I watch both 'brands'. 

I don't see why there should be so much competition between the fans of the sport. Leave the bitching to Bristow. The chip he's got on his shoulder about the BDO is huge, he's had it for years, all because he spat the dummy in the BDO, they disagreed with him, and he sulkily took his toys away. The PDC didn't even join the campaign to have darts recognised as a sport. What's that all about? Probably something simple like a fear of BDO darts getting more tv time. This stupid rivalry is just annoying.

As you were...


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Jan 17, 2006)

It's not that hard to be better than the BDO if what you do is wait to see who does well in their competitions and then cream off the top.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 17, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> It's not that hard to be better than the BDO if what you do is wait to see who does well in their competitions and then cream off the top.



Indeed..


----------



## Rosco (Jan 17, 2006)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Why cant people take it for what it was...a great final. An exiting match does not depend on having really high 3 dart averages. It's more to do with answering each others throws with better ones, breaking advantages and getting to the doubles first. Klaasen v Barney was a great BDO final.



For fear of accusations of being lazy (and drinking too much red wine!), I couldnt have answered the great Rocket Romano any better than you have Lisa, thanks.


----------



## gunneradt (Jan 17, 2006)

the reason any of the better players leave the BDO is for the money of course.  As ever money talks and thats why the PDC will always be the premiership and the BDO the championship - the top players get paid more and rightly so.  I honestly can't think of one player currently in the BDO that would make the first round through qualifying at the PDC.


----------



## Rocket Romano (Jan 17, 2006)

gunneradt said:
			
		

> the reason any of the better players leave the BDO is for the money of course.  As ever money talks and thats why the PDC will always be the premiership and the BDO the championship - the top players get paid more and rightly so.  I honestly can't think of one player currently in the BDO that would make the first round through qualifying at the PDC.



Remembering that the PDC has qualifiers in most its early events from 50 dartboards at once grassroots stuff (the PDC boasts Sam Allardyce in its ranks   ) I think the top 3 in the BDO should be looking ideally at 4th Round, Barney probably quarters, depending on who he meets.

Klassen, too early too say. I could see Lewis disposing of him pretty steadfast

I take the point about the BDO but, its Barcelona VS Chelsea being entertaining as Cheltenham V Darlington is entertaining

Edit to add...minus sponsorship I think Taylor made around £500,000 out of the PDC World Champs.


----------



## nightowl (Jan 17, 2006)

one of their image problem's is that the bdo just looks amateurish, like it's run by a couple of real ale drinkers with beards. their website is shite, compared to the professionalism of the pdc they're a bit crap sometimes


----------



## Rosco (Jan 17, 2006)

Actually, now I come to think of it, I don't actually believe that if some present quality PDC players played BDO players right now it would always be a whitewash. I'm fairly old fashioned when it comes to my darts knowledge and as I've said many times before "darts are on the night". 

Like most competitive sports the skill and talent on one side depends entirely and wholly on, not just on the skill and talent they are playing against, but also the mind games and atmosphere the other side as well as the venue is giving off. 

So Rocket Romano and with respect as a fellow darts fan, your short sighted example of quality matches like Barcelona VS Chelsea not being as entertaining as a quality match like Cheltenham V Darlington is not a good one. Like the PDC and the BDO, perhaps the pre-match hype would be an added bonus on the first match you've mentioned but as for the actual sport, it makes no difference wotsoever. After kick off who knows which match will be the better game? All football teams, like dart players have good and bad days, thats sport!, nobody has ever perfected any sport, not even Taylor, though I must admit he's very close!! Take the FA cup, countless times top quality teams with millions of £'s are knocked out year after year by surprise bottom of the league nobodys. Why? Because its a funny old game football!, like darts and other sports, its highly competitive and no sportsman on this planet is talented enough to keep on winning and never losing. As my local bookies found out this week, there are never any gaurantees who's going to beat who. For fux sake, Klaasen was 400-1 at the beginning of the tournament, what naive idiots. The guy had done alot of hard work and had come along way to get where he had. He found himself at Lakeside because he'd had some very good matches prior to the tournament. 400-1 betting for him to have just a few more good matches would've even been worth 10p!!

Personally I have nothing against the PDC or BDO, I'm glad the BDO's still around and I'm also over the moon that Sky and the PDC have done so much for darts in general. The only fact that bothers me is that some viewers (especially our possible younger stars of the future) are not able to view the PDC as easily and affordable as the BDO is. One day there will be just one world championship, even if it means the BDO is called something else. There will be a massive sigh of relief from many when all world champion contenders are within one world championship tournament. I gaurantee you this, because "darts are on the night" and always will be, that tournament will not by any means be full of the present PDC players.

Whatever happens and whatever our views we are all here because we love the arrers, so keep chatting amongst yourselves. Wow what a great thread this is!!


----------



## Lisarocket (Feb 13, 2006)

Saw an ad for Premier League Darts last night. Starts this thursday (16th) on SS1 at 7.30. Anyone watching?


----------



## Rosco (Feb 13, 2006)

Well done Lisa, forever keeping us informed and up to date.

I have to be honest though, I've never watched any Premier League Darts yet. To me its never seemed quite so exciting as the tournaments but then it is darts I suppose, so I'll be watching this year.


----------



## nightowl (Feb 14, 2006)

massive defection from bdo to pdc to be announced later this week


----------



## Flashman (Feb 15, 2006)

nightowl said:
			
		

> massive defection from bdo to pdc to be announced later this week


----------



## nightowl (Feb 15, 2006)

Flashman said:
			
		

>


----------



## Flashman (Feb 17, 2006)

nightowl said:
			
		

>



Just wondered where you got the source from. You were correct anyway


----------



## Rosco (Mar 3, 2006)

Well Barney gave Scholten a thrashing in the PL last night and the crowd seems to love him so it looks like he's well in there, good for him.


----------



## Flashman (Mar 24, 2006)

Barney seems to have gone someway to answering his critics tonight, beating Manley 8-3 which included a nine-darter, then holding the great Taylor in a 7-7 tie.

Totally forgot it was on and missed it


----------



## Rosco (Apr 21, 2006)

Anyone see the Barney/Taylor rematch last night? Wow!

Both players pushing averages of 105 at one point but Taylor took off near the end going skyhigh with a 107+ average. Great game and Barney fought well against Taylor, very nearly forcing another draw. Both players and the game did alot for darts last night.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm just about to watch my first Barney v Taylor! Found the Vegas Desert Classic on SS1 As a Lakeside fan i'm feeling a bit dirty watching it because i don 't think Barney should have moved over, however i'd love to see him thrash Taylor...
It's John Part v some bloke called Newton at the mo...

The Darts thread is Lazurus 

Isn't it nice to have a bit of darts in among all this world cup madness...quite calming really


----------



## Rosco (Jul 29, 2006)

Missed that Lisa, have been sunning it in Tenerife. Also missed the semis tonight of the Stan Wothisface championship. Any ideas who's through?


----------



## Lisarocket (Jul 29, 2006)

Rosco said:
			
		

> Missed that Lisa, have been sunning it in Tenerife. Also missed the semis tonight of the Stan Wothisface championship. Any ideas who's through?



Hi Rosco  

It was a great match. Of the 3 times (i think it's still 3) Barney and Taylor have met, Barney has won the last two  

I missed the semis too. I was in a pub and they put the darts on for a bit but i didn't see the end of Taylor's match. I've just had a look and it's Taylor v a new kid called James Wade in the final.

A bloke i was chatting to in the pub (before my darts hating mates dragged me off) said that Wade has been really great throughout the tournament. Could be worth a punt...


----------



## Lisarocket (Sep 29, 2006)

Kyser just posted this in the Tv forum

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=5108759&posted=1#post5108759

Looks good. Could be brilliant


----------



## Lisarocket (Oct 14, 2006)

Anyone watching the Winmau World Masters? Semis and Final on Sunday Grandstand tomorrow...

The young Dutch kid Van Gerwen is looking good. He's only 17  Plays doubles with Jelle Klaasen. I bet they're hard to beat...

I might bung some money on Van Gerwen when he gets to Lakeside  

The young Welsh fella Mark Webster is a tidy player too


----------



## Rosco (Oct 16, 2006)

Will be hopefully watching those matches although I'm naive about most players in the competition.

As for that celebrity darts prog, yep great fun and hysterically cheesy at times  . Quick question, who is sponsoring the celeb darts programme, just that I've noticed its all BDO players and staff. I've always assumed Challenge TV was a Sky owned channel?


----------



## Lisarocket (Oct 17, 2006)

Rosco said:
			
		

> Will be hopefully watching those matches although I'm naive about most players in the competition.
> 
> As for that celebrity darts prog, yep great fun and hysterically cheesy at times  . Quick question, who is sponsoring the celeb darts programme, just that I've noticed its all BDO players and staff. I've always assumed Challenge TV was a Sky owned channel?



I'm sure someone will turn up and disagree with me, but the draw for Lakeside is looking like there will be some interesting 1st round matches...

I'm not a big fan of Martin Adams, but he played brilliantly in his semi final match at the World Masters (61% on 1st time checkouts, 35 per dart average) only to bottle it in the final yet again from being 4:1 up in sets. I think Rocket Romano said that he stands a chance this year at Lakeside because Barneys gone to the PDC -basically saying that the field would be so poor that it would be his year...but he needs to stop bottling it when he's near the end of the match. My money will be on the young Dutch fella to go all the way...

Showbiz Darts was hilarious last night. I think i said on the other thread that it seems to have been filmed in one day, so the matches that are on now are late in the day and everyone is showing signs of being pissed. I'm enjoying the 'Extra Arrows' show that's on afterwards, when they interview the peeps that have just played.

Roland Rivron was the first to falter and admit he was pissed while talking about his knob and then falling off a chair, but Jonny Vegas last night  

He wants to win so badly, but he was so pissed in last nights show and then when he was being interviewed on extra arrows  He'll lose the tournament if he keeps going at that rate...

Can't wait for the final. Think it's on Friday. They will be sooooo pissed by the time that match happens


----------



## Rosco (Dec 29, 2006)

Oky doky folks........its that time of year again  .

Caught the last moments of Taylor/Mason in the pub last night and Mason didn't look too impressed, in fact he looked like he had the right strop on with Taylor. Anyone know anything more?


----------



## Lisarocket (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi Rosco  Comes around quick doesn't it  

I haven't watched much of the PDC this year. Got really annoyed when i wathed some second round matches on SS1 and then the evening session was on SS2, which i haven't got  

Mighty Mike to win Lakeside methinks...


----------



## Lisarocket (Dec 29, 2006)

Rosco said:
			
		

> Oky doky folks........its that time of year again  .
> 
> Caught the last moments of Taylor/Mason in the pub last night and Mason didn't look too impressed, in fact he looked like he had the right strop on with Taylor. Anyone know anything more?



Just turned on SS1 and caught one of the comentators talking about 'Taylor's outburst' last night. Then Sid said that Bristow would string him (Taylor) up if he quit the game


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (Dec 29, 2006)

I didn't see it, but from what I can gather Mason was swearing at Taylor and calling him names.

And according to The Sun, Mason offered him out:

http://www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,3-2006600342,00.html


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (Dec 29, 2006)

Just watched a great game between Colin Osbourne and Andy Jenkins. I wanted Osbourne to win, I like his cool measured approach.


----------



## Rosco (Dec 29, 2006)

Blimey!

I've always liked Mason and his darts, but he doesn't do himself many favours. But with the subject in question its not just Mason, there are a hell of a lot of frustrated quality darts players out there just waiting nervously to be swept aside by the Power as if they'd never thrown a dart in their lives.

I'm still not sure whether Taylors unique skill and immense staying power in the championships over the last 13 or so years has always been a good thing for darts.


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (Dec 30, 2006)

Taylor and Barneveld absolutely crushed their opponents. That has to be the final and it will be a good one.


----------



## Lisarocket (Dec 30, 2006)

Rosco said:
			
		

> I'm still not sure whether Taylors unique skill and immense staying power in the championships over the last 13 or so years has always been a good thing for darts.



It's definitely not a good thing for anyone who plays him...

I don't know this Webster bloke who he's beating today, but you can see it in his face that he knows he can't win. Must be really frustrating playing Taylor and knowing you'll never be that good.

I hope Barneys on form, so the final is a bit more evenly matched...

Mind you, the final will probably be on SS2 and i won't see it


----------



## spartacus mills (Dec 30, 2006)

Kenny Vermouth said:
			
		

> Just watched a great game between Colin Osbourne and Andy Jenkins. I wanted Osbourne to win, I like his cool measured approach.



It was the only game I've watched this year. It was a classic. I wanted Osbourne to win too. He didn't have enough nerve unfortunately.


----------



## Lisarocket (Dec 30, 2006)

spartacus mills said:
			
		

> It was the only game I've watched this year. It was a classic. I wanted Osbourne to win too. He didn't have enough nerve unfortunately.



I saw his previous round match. He nearly lost that a couple of times because of missed doubles/nerve going at the crucial times.

Anyone watching the semis tonight? I of course will be watching them on SS3 tomorrow because all the important games appear to be on SS2. Bloody Sky money grabbing twats attempting to get me to fork out for another channel just to watch a couple of matches  

Sid Waddell is doing my head in a bit too. Roll on Lakeside where i can watch every match without it costing money and listen to the comforting tones of Tony Green and John Part while counting the times John says 'he's going to have to dig deep' during the week  

I've put my bet on now, but the odds are a bit pants for a Van Gerwin win...


----------



## muser (Dec 30, 2006)

I caught a bit of the barneveld v tabern match. Tabern had 3 darts on a 2 finish and missed all of them, and prior to that missed 3 darts for a 4 finish.
Thats nerves for you.
Unfortunately I don't have sky and have never seen phil taylor play, but I think the best darts I've seen is from john part in 1994 when he won the BDO championship. He was simply electric. 
Does barneveld have a realistic chance of toppling the power, he plays some brilliant darts when hes on form.


----------



## Lisarocket (Dec 30, 2006)

muser said:
			
		

> Does barneveld have a realistic chance of toppling the power, he plays some brilliant darts when hes on form.



Yes he does. He's beaten him a few times since joining the PDC

Go Barney


----------



## Rosco (Dec 31, 2006)

muser said:
			
		

> Does barneveld have a realistic chance of toppling the power, he plays some brilliant darts when hes on form.




Like Lisa says, yes he does, in fact he's probably the only player in the world that has a realistic chance of winning against Taylor. Its debateable whether the current BDO young champ Klassen could take Taylor on and win, on a good day I say yes he could.

However both Barny and Klassen, as far as they tower above the rest, are still not nearly as consistent as Taylor, and thats why they will both be crapping their pants like all the others when they are with Taylor at the oche!


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (Jan 1, 2007)

I can't fucking wait - I reckon it's going to be a cracker tonight. 

I'll go for 6-4 to Taylor, but I'll be rooting for Barneveld.


----------



## Rosco (Jan 1, 2007)

Its the big one, not unlike a Tyson vs Holyfield, only without the ear chewing and the boxing!

I reckon it'll be an incredibly close match from start to finish but sadly for Barney the scoreline won't reflect this. I'll go for 6-2, another title to Taylor. Thats if it is first to 6, for some reason I thought the final was first to 9?

And whens kick off anyone?

edit to say, contrary to the wise predictions above I have foolishly just put twenty quid on Barney to win 7-5 at 10/1 !


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (Jan 1, 2007)

The programme starts at 7.30 so a bit after that I assume the first dart will be thrown.

Come on Barney!!!!!!!


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (Jan 1, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Yes he does. He's beaten him a few times since joining the PDC
> 
> Go Barney


Yeah I reckon he does have something of a chance, it certainly won't be as one-sided as Taylor's 7-0 mauling of Peter Manley last year.

Yesterday, Sky showed some of the matches in the past between these two giants and what it shows is that Taylor is a fucking sore loser.


----------



## Rosco (Jan 1, 2007)

Kenny Vermouth said:
			
		

> Yeah I reckon he does have something of a chance, it certainly won't be as one-sided as Taylor's 7-0 mauling of Peter Manley last year.
> 
> Yesterday, Sky showed some of the matches in the past between these two giants and what it shows is that Taylor is a fucking sore loser.



Crikey don't remind me of that hideous final last year, terrible stuff.

And yes Taylor is a sore loser and he knows it, which in turn is a large percentage of the reason why he doesn't very often lose! If some of the other players had the same attitude and determination then he may actually get a tough game every now and then. Practice makes perfect and thats what that guy does, practices, practices and practices, relentlessly.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 1, 2007)

Well done Rosco. I would have had a punt on that but the odds weren't good enough for me. I knew Barney would win...

That was the best match i've ever seen. Barney knew Taylor wasn't hitting the bull and wanted to push it to the wire, so when he had the throw for the last leg he knew he'd have the advantage. It was magic darts  

Sid wadell pissed me off though by banging on about Barney copying the Taylor stacking throughout the game, insulting Bobby George twice and caling Sylvia a fishwife. Really unprofessional  

Strange how he turned in the end though. So fickle.

The BDO invaded and proved their point. I wouldn't be surprised if Barney defected back now...

The best darts match i've ever seen...and I remember as far back as the great Jockey Wilson taking on Bristow in the BDO final years ago*


















* My folks let me stay up to watch it


----------



## Rosco (Jan 1, 2007)

May I be the first to say WOW what a final and well done to Barney, he deserved it, he out played the great Taylor at his best and theres no one else on this planet that can do that. I can't believe it went right down to the deciding one leg, a truly great final and an excellent piece of sporting history.

Congrats to Barney. Taylor did look slightly confused at the end coming to terms with losing on what must feel like his own stage but he stepped back from the celebrations and gave Barney alot of respect.

Well, thats why darts is a great game, and if non-lovers can't understand why we love it so much then tune in and watch the repeat tommorow.

On a slightly different note Mr Waddell was at his cringeworthy twatting worst! Some of the shit that guy comes out with is quite unbelievable. At one point he said words to the effect of "Bobby George has come to see how the real players play", what an idiot.


----------



## mhwfc (Jan 1, 2007)

Rosco said:
			
		

> On a slightly different note Mr Waddell was at his cringeworthy twatting worst! Some of the shit that guy comes out with is quite unbelievable. At one point he said words to the effect of "Bobby George has come to see how the real players play", what an idiot.



Waddell should keep quiet running down the BDO's players isn't too smart seeings as Klassen, Van Guerwin and King are rumoured to be moving over to the PDC after the Lakeside!! 

Bobby George has seen how real players play, he's been watching the current world's best player for the last decade, and every PDC pro worth his salt has gone through the BDO system in some form, most of them have played at the Lakeside!!

Fantastic match, best I've ever seen, and great to see Barney prove the idiots who said he'd do nothing in the PDC wrong.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 2, 2007)

Utterly outstanding match, just a shame a stray dart didn't disconnect Waddell's microphone. His commentary reduces, rather than enhances, the excitement. That was classic darts.


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Jan 2, 2007)

I loved it, and I didn't care who won.

I can't believe people are slagging Sid off - he's part of the game, as much as Murray Walker used to be to F1.


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (Jan 2, 2007)

Genius, nice one Barney.


----------



## muser (Jan 2, 2007)

Roland scholton's fans like to put up banners reading "may the dutch be with you"  
They certainly were for Barney last night. When does the lakeside event start (I know its in january, but don't know the exact date) and is there any chance that phil taylor may join it.
Bobby george is a character and a good player in his day. The game would be poorer if he wasn't in or around it. Widdell should keep his opinions to himself and comment on the game itself.


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (Jan 2, 2007)

The BDO Lakeside event starts on Saturday on BBC. There's no chance that Taylor or any of the PDC players will join it as there's far more money in the PDC.

I know not everyone will agree, but for me the PDC is by far the better tournament. Better players, better arena, better callers, better everything.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 2, 2007)

Kenny Vermouth said:
			
		

> I know not everyone will agree, but for me the PDC is by far the better tournament. Better players, better arena, better callers, better everything.



And almost every player in the PDC owes their career to the BDO, which still throws in surprises now and then and is an equally good league. HUrrah for next week at Lakeside!


----------



## Rosco (Jan 2, 2007)

nonamenopackdrill said:
			
		

> I can't believe people are slagging Sid off - he's part of the game, as much as Murray Walker used to be to F1.



I must admit years back Sid did used to make me laugh but once I started actually listening through his shouting and screaming to what he actually said I suddenly realised what a class idiot he is.

He really surpassed himself last night with needless childish insults and backward darts commentary, get rid of him!


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (Jan 2, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> And almost every player in the PDC owes their career to the BDO, which still throws in surprises now and then and is an equally good league. HUrrah for next week at Lakeside!


Point taken, but there's no comparison for me. I'll still be watching though and I think Jelle Klassen against Co Stompe might be interesting.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 2, 2007)

Rosco said:
			
		

> I must admit years back Sid did used to make me laugh but once I started actually listening through his shouting and screaming to what he actually said I suddenly realised what a class idiot he is.
> 
> He really surpassed himself last night with needless childish insults and backward darts commentary, get rid of him!



He said Bobby was a show pony rather than a thoroughbread  

It was still the best darts match i've ever seen...after the third set and Barneys 170 checkout got it underway. Edge of your seat viewing as long as you could block out what Sid was saying.


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (Jan 2, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> He said Bobby was a show pony rather than a thoroughbread
> 
> It was still the best darts match i've ever seen...after the third set and Barneys 170 checkout got it underway. Edge of your seat viewing as long as you could block out what Sid was saying.


That check-out was fucking awesome. I got Sky+ for Crimbo so I recorded the match and am going to watch it again later.

Did anyone hear Sid compare Barneveld to the "Dutch master Rembrandt", yet another idiotic comment. I have to admit that sometimes I have no idea what he's saying.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 2, 2007)

Kenny Vermouth said:
			
		

> Point taken, but there's no comparison for me. I'll still be watching though and I think Jelle Klassen against Co Stompe might be interesting.



Check out Van Gerwin's first round match. He is a fearless player and could very well win this year. He was fantastic at the World Masters


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 2, 2007)

The final is on SS3 now. It's the last set. Still as brilliant as last night


----------



## Rosco (Jan 2, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> The final is on SS3 now. It's the last set. Still as brilliant as last night




Watch closely, Taylor may win this time!!


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 2, 2007)

Rosco said:
			
		

> Watch closely, Taylor may win this time!!



Looks like he might   

I still think that Dutch fella could win though 

It's only right that it came down to one leg of 501 in the end. Bloody great.


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Jan 2, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Check out Van Gerwin's first round match. He is a fearless player and could very well win this year. He was fantastic at the World Masters



Bristow's just said that Gerwin has signed with the PDC following the BDO world championship.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 2, 2007)

nonamenopackdrill said:
			
		

> Bristow's just said that Gerwin has signed with the PDC following the BDO world championship.



He's still a young talent and shoud really stick with the BDO for at least this year, but you can't blame him for going where the big money is. He probably wants to play Barney and Taylor.

Oooohhhh. This Saturday and the start of Lakeside seems like weeks away. Can't wait. It's going to be great


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (Jan 2, 2007)

nonamenopackdrill said:
			
		

> Bristow's just said that Gerwin has signed with the PDC following the BDO world championship.


Good.


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (Jan 2, 2007)

At the moment, my favourite players are:

Raymond van Barneveld
Colin Osbourne
Alex Roy
Wayne Mardle
John Part

My least favourite are:

Phil Taylor
Peter Manley
Adrian Lewis
Martin Adams
Ted Hankey


----------



## Rosco (Jan 2, 2007)

Kenny Vermouth said:
			
		

> At the moment, my favourite players are:
> 
> Raymond van Barneveld
> Colin Osbourne
> ...




All very well but out of interest what do you base your favouritism on?

I do actually agree with your favourites but think Klassen should be in there, he is devastating when hes on form and awesome to watch. Your faves all have the passion needed to go far especially Alex Roy, I'd love to see him move up a gear or two.


----------



## mhwfc (Jan 2, 2007)

*Good to see a BBC article praising last night*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/dna/606/A18531632


----------



## mhwfc (Jan 2, 2007)

*Mason on Celebrity Big Brother?!*

Surely not  

http://www.starsofdarts.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=4581


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 2, 2007)

mhwfc said:
			
		

> Surely not
> 
> http://www.starsofdarts.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=4581



I can't read that. It's telling me to log in. What does it say 

Edit: I registered because i was so excited. Looks like he's been asked and is considering it. He must be a last minute addition as CBB starts tomorrow...


----------



## mhwfc (Jan 2, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> I can't read that. It's telling me to log in. What does it say
> 
> Edit: I registered because i was so excited. Looks like he's been asked and is considering it. He must be a last minute addition as CBB starts tomorrow...



Sorry, I forgot it's registration only now, it only went registration only quite recently. 

I guess Endemol must be struggling to get housemates on this year, so they asked Mason on after the publicity caused by the altercation with Taylor.

£1oo,ooo's got to be tempting for Mase but I guess he may be put off by the threat of the press bringing up his past misdemeanors if he goes on there.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 2, 2007)

mhwfc said:
			
		

> Sorry, I forgot it's registration only now, it only went registration only quite recently.
> 
> I guess Endemol must be struggling to get housemates on this year, so they asked Mason on after the publicity caused by the altercation with Taylor.
> 
> £1oo,ooo's got to be tempting for Mase but I guess he may be put off by the threat of the press bringing up his past misdemeanors if he goes on there.



It seems like it could be true. Someone with a board name of "macetheace" has been on the thread saying 'it's true, but i'm not sure yet' He's not got much time if it starts tomorrow...

Is it actually Mason on the boards mhwfc?


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (Jan 3, 2007)

Rosco said:
			
		

> All very well but out of interest what do you base your favouritism on?
> 
> I do actually agree with your favourites but think Klassen should be in there, he is devastating when hes on form and awesome to watch. Your faves all have the passion needed to go far especially Alex Roy, I'd love to see him move up a gear or two.


My own subjective opinion, like most people do when they like or dislike something.


----------



## Rosco (Jan 3, 2007)

Ok Kenny, well thats that conversation done and dusted!


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 3, 2007)

Bobby George is on Talk sport now. Only till 4.30  

Mason isn't going into BB. It was announced this afternoon...best decision for him i think. He would have got bad editing.


----------



## mhwfc (Jan 3, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Is it actually Mason on the boards mhwfc?



As far as I'm aware it is definitely Mason on the boards, I agree he made the right decision not to appear though, that shitrag the Star's been dragging up his past again this morning apparently, pathetic he's done his time give him a chance!


----------



## Rosco (Jan 3, 2007)

said:
			
		

> http://www.bbc.co.uk/dna/606/A18531632




Impressive, and says it how it is  .

Cheers for that mhwfc


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (Jan 6, 2007)

Anyone know roughly what time Stompe is due to play Klaasen? Or when the Van Gerwen match is on?


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 6, 2007)

Kenny Vermouth said:
			
		

> Anyone know roughly what time Stompe is due to play Klaasen? Or when the Van Gerwen match is on?



Stompe v Klassen is 6.30. Van Gerwin is tomorrow at 6.

Good 1st round match for Ted. Easily through. He's playing the best i've seen him play for ages...


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (Jan 6, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Good 1st round match for Ted. Easily through. He's playing the best i've seen him play for ages...


He looked mighty relieved in his post-match interview.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 6, 2007)

Kenny Vermouth said:
			
		

> He looked mighty relieved in his post-match interview.



There were a few comments from Tony that Ted needs the money...


----------



## Rosco (Jan 6, 2007)

Looking forward to the Stompe v Klassen match tonight, could go either way, thats if Klassen isn't on form. 

Good luck Stompe, you're a nice bloke but tonight I reckon ya fukked!


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 6, 2007)

Rosco said:
			
		

> Looking forward to the Stompe v Klassen match tonight, could go either way, thats if Klassen isn't on form.
> 
> Good luck Stompe, you're a nice bloke but tonight I reckon ya fukked!



Hopefully i'll catch all of the match. My cousin is down for the weekend and we're going out to eat. 

She was good about letting me watch the afternoon matches today 

I've got a bet on the Veitch match, which i'll definitely miss, so hopefully it'll be on the highlights later.


----------



## Rosco (Jan 6, 2007)

Rosco said:
			
		

> Good luck Stompe, you're a nice bloke but tonight I reckon ya fukked!




Shows how much I know about darts......... 

taxi for Rosco!


----------



## Rosco (Jan 6, 2007)

And just to prove my sadness and/but dedication to the arrers I've just noticed two very sad anoraky points with the bbc's interactive darts.

One, once your red button is pressed to go interactive you then get a picture of Barney to "Select" for the BDO darts if you so wish. Do the PDC know that Barney is still on the BBC!? I wonder what they'd say if the BBC used a picture of Taylor to promote the BDO?

And two, interactive again, I'm kind of embarressed to have noticed this but the background crowd noise in between matches is a "safe" recording and on a loop is it not? I heard the same blokes deep laugh every 10 or so seconds for about half an hour earlier. Either he's on drugs and having one hell of a time, or the beeb don't trust the Lakeside crowd!?

And three, yes theres three sad points now, why am I writing this at 8.10pm on a Saturday night and not out and about having a good time!?


----------



## mhwfc (Jan 6, 2007)

Rosco said:
			
		

> And just to prove my sadness and/but dedication to the arrers I've just noticed two very sad anoraky points with the bbc's interactive darts.
> 
> One, once your red button is pressed to go interactive you then get a picture of Barney to "Select" for the BDO darts if you so wish. Do the PDC know that Barney is still on the BBC!? I wonder what they'd say if the BBC used a picture of Taylor to promote the BDO?
> 
> ...



The picture of Barney is a bit unfortunate, I guess the BBC are using the same graphic as last year on the menu? Wouldn't surprise me if the graphics on that  are put up by BBC Interactive not anyone to do with BBC Sport so they simply don't know he's not in the BDO anymore, wonder if they'll change it?

I noticed the looped crowd noise as well, I think it's not so much the BBC not trusting the crowd as not trusting Fitzmaurice (the Lakeside MC) not to make any offensive jokes, or they don't want Fitzmaurice announcing who's won the raffle to be broadcast to a national audience


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 6, 2007)

Hurrah!!!! I've had my first win at Lakeside this year on Veitch. Thought it was sensible to bet on his first round match, but he draws King next, so i'm not so sure. It was the only first round match i bet on...

Get in  

Mind you my e/w bet on a double dutch final went out the window tonight  

Good job i've got some back up spread bets


----------



## Rosco (Jan 7, 2007)

Nice one mhwfc, I'm not going mad then, and that blokes still laughing, he's been at it for days now! And yea Fitzmaurice does get a bit dodgy at times. Plus, anyone else think he's a bit scary looking?

Well done to you Lisa, the drinks are on you! Amongst others I've got a tenner on King to win the championship outright so I won't be cheering for Veitch to win.

Me being a lazy so and so can anyone tell me who's playing today? Ta


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 7, 2007)

Rosco said:
			
		

> Me being a lazy so and so can anyone tell me who's playing today? Ta



Here you go Rosco. Lazy sod  

14:00 Fitton v Nixon-BDO Championship 1st Rnd Match
14:50 Anderson v Essers-BDO Championship 1st Rnd Match
15:40 Greatbatch v Hogan-BDO Championship 1st Rnd Match
18:00 Van Gerwen v Robson-BDO Championship 1st Rnd Match
18:50 Eccles v Webster-BDO Championship 1st Rnd Match
19:40 Atkins v Fenn-BDO Championship 1st Rnd Match
20:40 Hanvidge v Phillips-BDO Championship 1st Rnd Match
08 Jan 18:05 Whitlock v Fordham-BDO Championship 1st Rnd Match
08 Jan 19:00 Walton v Sorensen-BDO Championship 1st Rnd Match
08 Jan 19:50 De Ruiter v Woods-BDO Championship 1st Rnd Match
09 Jan 18:00 Hankey v Richardson-BDO Championship 2nd Rnd
09 Jan 18:00 Adams v Stompe-BDO Championship 2nd Rnd
09 Jan 18:00 King v Veitch-BDO Championship 2nd Rnd


----------



## Rosco (Jan 7, 2007)

Nice one Lisa


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (Jan 7, 2007)

Fitton's taken the first set, reckon he'll do quite well this year.

I didn't see the Stompe v Klaasen match, what the fuck happened to the young guy?


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 7, 2007)

Kenny Vermouth said:
			
		

> Fitton's taken the first set, reckon he'll do quite well this year.



Taxi for Kenny too  And me 

Fitton played pants...


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 7, 2007)

Rosco said:
			
		

> Nice one Lisa



Just heard Bobby and Ray talking about matches coming up today. I think some of the times i posted may have changed. Van Gerwin is still on at 6 though


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 7, 2007)

Gutted, absolutely gutted that Van Gerwin is out  

Great match though. Robson played well, but if Van Gerwin had been on form it would have been a different story. There were flashes of brilliance, but nothing consistent enough..


----------



## Rosco (Jan 7, 2007)

Yep a brilliant match, dare I say it should have been the final. I've been naive about Gerwin up til now, but for sure that guy can throw em! And Robson, tell me if I'm wrong but they must be the best darts he's thrown in his life, just havn't really noticed him up til now but that was top quality arrers from him as well as Gerwin.

Good game, good game!


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (Jan 8, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Gutted, absolutely gutted that Van Gerwin is out
> 
> Great match though. Robson played well, but if Van Gerwin had been on form it would have been a different story. There were flashes of brilliance, but nothing consistent enough..


I only caught the first set in which all the legs went against the throw, but it was clear that van Gerwin was playing inconsistently.

He'd throw a 180 and then a 41. It's a shame, I like his style.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 8, 2007)

Kenny Vermouth said:
			
		

> I only caught the first set in which all the legs went against the throw, but it was clear that van Gerwin was playing inconsistently.
> 
> He'd throw a 180 and then a 41. It's a shame, I like his style.



It was just inconsistency that was his downfall. He hit a brilliantly fluid 148 finish at one point- bull, treble 20, double 19. Really a shame. I think if he'd got through Robson we may have seen a different Van Gerwin in the second round. I thought Robson was gloating a bit in his post match interview too, which was uncalled for.

I'm thinking it could be Wolfie and Whitlock in the final now, but Wolfie's got a couple of difficult matches coming up in his bit of the draw.


----------



## Rosco (Jan 8, 2007)

The Wolfman has had some good games the last couple of years and is finally justifying his once amusing status as England captain. Good luck to him, he's a nice bloke and lately it seems he does excel in difficult matches.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 8, 2007)

Rosco said:
			
		

> The Wolfman has had some good games the last couple of years and is finally justifying his once amusing status as England captain. Good luck to him, he's a nice bloke and lately it seems he does excel in difficult matches.



I think it was in his World Masters semi final that he was averaging 35 pd and 45% on checkouts. With good stats like that and now that Van Gerwin is out he should win this year, but he always ends up bottling it for some reason. He'll meet his main competition (King, Hankey?) before the final IMO.


----------



## mhwfc (Jan 8, 2007)

*Fordham pulls out after taken ill*

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/other_sports/darts/6242757.stm

  Get well soon Andy!


----------



## Rosco (Jan 8, 2007)

Blimey, not again, sort it out Andy, get better soon mate


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 8, 2007)

Mhwfc i wish i'd never followed that link you posted to that darts message board. I've been posting a bit on there and quite enjoying it, but there's a load of BDO bashing on there, which is a bit tedious. I've just spent a while arguing with 'macetheace'. He's coming across as a right tosser slagging off Tony Green, the BDO and the BBC and all his fawning PDC fans are leaping to his defence. It's so unprofessional IMO...

Shame about Andy. He's had such bad luck at Lakeside in recent years. He's the big heart of Lakeside and it' won't be the same without him 

Edit: Seems like i may have been banned from the boards. I haven't been told, but i can't access it at all. Either that or their server has just gone down! Not sure what i exactly said that would deserve a banning  All i did was point out that it was a bit unprofessional of him to be slagging off the BDO at every turn! Is it a PDC board mwhfc? He's obviously got some sway there  I'm well confused and a bit annoyed actually. It was just a couple of posts on the opinions about Lakeside thread..


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 8, 2007)

Well i might have been banned , but i'm a bit happier because i had a clear run of wins tonight   Don't think i'll do that well in the second round as some of the draws are a bit close to call though.

How are you all doing?


----------



## mhwfc (Jan 9, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Well i might have been banned , but i'm a bit happier because i had a clear run of wins tonight   Don't think i'll do that well in the second round as some of the draws are a bit close to call though.
> 
> How are you all doing?



http://pluto.spaceports.com/~mot/darts/superdart.htm

Don't think you've been banned, looks like they are having problems with their hosting company. Not sure whether it's a PDC forum but there does seem to be a lot of rabid PDC fans on there, it is sponsored by Unicorn I suppose. 

I can sort of see why Mason's been slagging off the BBC as he was in some cracking matches in the late 90s which they only joined when it was 2-2 in sets and legs in the highlights in a desultory package that was rushed out before Andrew Neill talked politics, but I can't criticise their Lakeside coverage over the past couple of years with the main match each evening live on terrestrial attracting millions of viewers, highlights conveniently scheduled after closing time with full matches afterwards, and every dart on interactive and far more widely avaliable than Sky Sports. 

Personally I find the Lakeside a lot more watchable due to the lack of adverts. Not sure about Poison Arrows but at least it's not Chase the sodding Sun, and Bobby George is cool who else could you imagine saying "Lovely Jubbly" on the Today programme when in the studio with the Poet Laureate?!

Tony Green seems alright on TV, far better than the one man Taylor fan club that is Waddell, he seemed genuinely annoyed during the final that Barney was allegedly copying Taylor by "stacking"  

As for BDO v PDC, IMHO Barney and Taylor are the best players in the world, but Adams is not far behind, he has really come on in the past year looking excellent in the Dutch BDO tourneys, Van Gerwen is a far more promising youngster than Taylor's protege Lewis, and other than that the standard is pretty equal, and the PDC would be absolutely nowhere without players who have come through the BDO system.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 9, 2007)

mhwfc said:
			
		

> http://pluto.spaceports.com/~mot/darts/superdart.htm
> 
> Don't think you've been banned, looks like they are having problems with their hosting company. Not sure whether it's a PDC forum but there does seem to be a lot of rabid PDC fans on there, it is sponsored by Unicorn I suppose.



That wasn't up on the main page when i last looked. The hosting company are being really shitty just pulling it down like that. At least i'll be able to go back on if they ever solve the problem, but what a bad time of the year for it to happen


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 9, 2007)

mhwfc said:
			
		

> Personally I find the Lakeside a lot more watchable due to the lack of adverts. Not sure about Poison Arrows but at least it's not Chase the sodding Sun, and Bobby George is cool who else could you imagine saying "Lovely Jubbly" on the Today programme when in the studio with the Poet Laureate?!



I get really annoyed at the Sky coverage when they put adverts between nearly every set. It can't be good for the players either as it interrupts their flow.

I love Bobby George. When me and Rocketman did the darts is a sport petition last year he (and Marie) emailed us in support and linked to it from his site. He really loves the game.

The floating disembodied Bobby head at the begining of the matches is partly funny and partly disturbing though and i did LOL at him and Ray with their Madonna headsets last night


----------



## christonabike (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm going to tomorrow nights session

Session will be the word, it's a 2pm beer start for us

Can't wait


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 9, 2007)

christonabike said:
			
		

> I'm going to tomorrow nights session
> 
> Session will be the word, it's a 2pm beer start for us
> 
> Can't wait



Excellent. Have a great time. There are some cracking matches lined up for tomorrow. Whitlock and De Ruiter could be a goodun 

Will you be wearing orange/in a comedy scots wig/deely boppers/cowboy hat/pirate costume/waving a sign?

So we can look out for you


----------



## christonabike (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm going to make a sign that says "Phil The Pervert T*****r" and see if I can get it on the telly

 

(Name blanked for legal reasons)


----------



## Rosco (Jan 9, 2007)

Not sure how to take that but I'm laughing anyway!  

Will look out for you.


----------



## Rosco (Jan 9, 2007)

mhwfc said:
			
		

> http://pluto.spaceports.com/~mot/darts/superdart.htm
> I can sort of see why Mason's been slagging off the BBC as he was in some cracking matches in the late 90s which they only joined when it was 2-2 in sets and legs in the highlights in a desultory package that was rushed out before Andrew Neill talked politics, but I can't criticise their Lakeside coverage over the past couple of years with the main match each evening live on terrestrial attracting millions of viewers, highlights conveniently scheduled after closing time with full matches afterwards, and every dart on interactive and far more widely avaliable than Sky Sports.
> 
> Personally I find the Lakeside a lot more watchable due to the lack of adverts. Not sure about Poison Arrows but at least it's not Chase the sodding Sun, and Bobby George is cool who else could you imagine saying "Lovely Jubbly" on the Today programme when in the studio with the Poet Laureate?!
> ...



Judging by his last match Mason can get a tad hot headed. And also seems to be living in the past mhwfc if he's slagging the bbc because of lack of coverage 10 years ago. Move on Chris, you're a darts player so talk with your darts and not your arse!

The Lakeside coverage has greatly improved and above all else the lack of adverts during a darts match is a blessing. Sorry Sky/PDC but you can't compete with that, thats like sticking adverts inbetween tennis games or even worse between boxing rounds, oh you do that already!!! And yea that Chase the fukkin sun has had its day. At least with the BDO its a programme of entertainment and you never know what Bobby and Ray are going to get up to next. Anyway I'm not normally one to slag the PDC/Sky but apart from the great final this year imo there was something else missing, it just needs to change abit, move on a bit, do something a bit different for the viewer. It needs to find an original up to date format otherwise they will be walking down the same miserable oche the bdo/bbc coverage was a few years back.

Finally, Waddell saying Barney was copying the Power stacker was pathetic, I've never heard such nonsense, is that guy totally losing the plot? The obsession he has with Taylor is cringeworthy and quite disturbing at times. And I'll tell you why Barney upset Waddell by winning, because he'd prepared so many poor one liners and sad jokes to throw at the BDO and Barney if Taylor had won, to the effect of "Don't mess with the big boys if you can't handle the Power". No not very funny is it, even when its shouted very loudly with a strong accent!


----------



## christonabike (Jan 9, 2007)

> Not sure how to take that but I'm laughing anyway!
> 
> Will look out for you.





> The one blemish on Taylor's career is an incident after a 1999 exhibition match in Scotland. Two young women, aged 23 and 25, accompanied Taylor back to his motorhome after the competition and later accused him of sexual assault. Taylor denied the charges but he was found guilty of a minor offence and fined £2000. In the News Years Honours in December 2000, he was listed as an MBE, though was relieved of it owing to his conviction.



I reckon I would get fucking lynched by the darts-massive!


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm really loving Lakeside. There's been some great matches already and it can only get better. The audience are proper darts fans who give the best of order and respect to the players during games whereas the PDC audiences to me often resemble drunken footie fans who've wandered into a darts match by mistake. I really don't think they are respecting the players in the walk ons either when they shove their signs in front of the players faces just to get them on tv.


And all that Waddell stacking rubbish  He really is losing it. I agree with everything you said about that Rosco. I'm sure he had a string of BDO bashing comments prepared if Barney had lost.


----------



## christonabike (Jan 9, 2007)

Someone said:

PDC - sports entertainment
BDO - sport


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 9, 2007)

Some great matches coming up tonight...

18:05 Adams v Stompe
19:10 Hankey v Richardson
20:20 King v Veitch
21:30 Greatbatch v Eccles

Who do you fancy to go ahead? I'd love to see Co going a bit further for a change, but i don't think he can beat Adams. I'd like to see Veitch beat King, but it's a big ask.


----------



## Rosco (Jan 9, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Some great matches coming up tonight...
> 
> 18:05 Adams v Stompe
> 19:10 Hankey v Richardson
> ...



To keep it simple I'm hoping......King because I've bet on him to win outright, Adams because he makes me laugh, Richardson because if I witness another Hankey "batman" walk-on I'll cry and Eccles because close-up shots of Greatbatchs nose isn't good for anyone!


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 9, 2007)

Rosco said:
			
		

> To keep it simple I'm hoping......King because I've bet on him to win outright, Adams because he makes me laugh, Richardson because if I witness another Hankey "batman" walk-on I'll cry and Eccles because close-up shots of Greatbatchs nose isn't good for anyone!



I thought you'd say King  I've got a bet on Adams to win  

Your right about Greatbatch. That and the constant mentions of his 9 darter  Sadly i think he will go through...

Hankey's ego seems to be in check this year, which makes a change to his overall attitude, so he could be dangerous. I agree about his walk on, but it's part of the fun of it. I do like watching his mum shouting at him though


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 9, 2007)

LOL it's Bobby's disembodied head again


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 9, 2007)

christonabike said:
			
		

> Someone said:
> 
> PDC - sports entertainment
> BDO - sport



In a nutshell  

Grass roots sport at it's best


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 9, 2007)

Richardson so deserved to beat Hankey  

I had my money on Hankey though, but all the same...

And another thing i wonder every year. How did a grumpy looking sod like Ted manage to pull such an attractive wife


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 9, 2007)

Heh. Feel like i'm talking to myself at the mo  

Best match of the night so far was King v Veitch  

Veitch gave King a game and a half. Watch him next year he just gets better and better...

I met some of Veitch's mates last year. I was in a pub in the West End during Lakeside and a bunch of Scottish peeps came in wearing viking hats. I had to ask them if they'd been at Lakeside! They looked surprised that i even knew darts existed!!!! They were well up for it Scots from Veitch's local and had been down to support him. They were pleased that i'd even heard of him...
I told them he was a great player and i'd hoped he would go further. They told me he was the nicest man you could ever meet  

I hope he's back next year. He's had some difficult draws in the last couple of years.


----------



## pigtails (Jan 10, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> And another thing i wonder every year. How did a grumpy looking sod like Ted manage to pull such an attractive wife



Um......... cause he's lush!!  He may not be exactly _traditionally_ attractive but there's something about that moody man!!  

Met him on Saturday and made a complete twat of myself!!  In my defense it was quite late on in the day and I was a little drunk and this is the first year he's come out to see people since I've been to Lakeside.  Anyway I rush over to him all over-excited, squeeze him and say 'I Love you!!'  Then witter on about how i was beginning to think I was  bad luck as I'd been there when he lost the last two years.  He was very nice about it all though!


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi Pigtails! We didn't get around to sorting out the Urban Lakeside trip again  

Will you be back there before the end of the week?

Christonabike should be there today and well lubricated by now


----------



## Rosco (Jan 10, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> They looked surprised that i even knew darts existed!!!! They were well up for it Scots from Veitch's local and had been down to support him. They were pleased that i'd even heard of him...



Good girl!


----------



## MoKa (Jan 11, 2007)

Just popping in (after MONTHS away from Urban) to say that having just spent the weekend Chez Rockets, we're now completely hooked and will be watching every chance we get between now and Sunday.

I'm already £4.80 up thanks to the nice Dutch man (sorry - not quite at the names stage yet!)


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 11, 2007)

MoKa said:
			
		

> Just popping in (after MONTHS away from Urban) to say that having just spent the weekend Chez Rockets, we're now completely hooked and will be watching every chance we get between now and Sunday.
> 
> I'm already £4.80 up thanks to the nice Dutch man (sorry - not quite at the names stage yet!)



That nice Dutch man will be Niels De Ruiter  

He's doing quite well...and your doing much better than me at the moment  Although 2 out of 4 aint bad for last nights matches...

The matches were a bit slow yesterday, but Adams v Hankey tonight should be great and may decide the eventual winner. King and Eccles tonight should be a major clash too. I want Eccles to win because i'm annoyed with King for his possible gamesmanship against Mike Veitch


----------



## Rollem (Jan 11, 2007)

_shoot that poison arrow through my hea-aaa-aaart...._


----------



## Rosco (Jan 11, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> i'm annoyed with King for his possible gamesmanship against Mike Veitch



Saw the match but missed that, what happened?


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 11, 2007)

Rosco said:
			
		

> Saw the match but missed that, what happened?



I think it was during the last two sets when King started to get angry with himself to gee himself up. Interestingly on the highlights show the BBC didn't show the last two sets! Veitch said afterwards that King was shouting right near him on his way back from the board and putting him off his throw. Someone on another board said that at least once they saw King barge him with his shoulder. I didn't see that but i did notice that Veitch kept looking to his right just before he threw his first dart. 

There's a bit about it in the beeb report on that night's matches

http://http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/other_sports/darts/6246801.stm


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (Jan 11, 2007)

It's the battle of the dullards. Come on Hankey!

Both players are so up and down, I would never have backed The Count after the first two sets.

Adams has just regained the lead.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 11, 2007)

Teds now got the record for the lowest score (2 -prevoiously MVG with 3) and the highest outshot  

I wish he'd get it together a bit more.

I thought this would be a great match. It had loads of promise. There's not much sparkle yet, but i suppose there's still time...


----------



## christonabike (Jan 12, 2007)

> Christonabike should be there today and well lubricated by now



I was there on Wednesday and it was a fecking great time
Trouble is, I couldn't remember half of it so had to watch it on telly yesterday afternoon

We had decent seats, table 20, so got there at six o'clock with six pints of Guinness inside me

After five/six? hours in there we were totalled so went to the pub opposite our B&B/doss-house - four of in the same room, snoring and farting

One thing I do remember, during the raffle at the end, two women won a prize so went up on stage and the MC said "Cinderella at home, then?" No wonder they don't let any of his patter go out on the BBC

Also, there was nearly a nine-darter, and John boy Walton had a dart to win his match but missed and went on to lose

Met loads of nice people, had a laugh, but fifteen pints is really too many beers to drink in one day while trying to focus on some men on stage chucking metal

Next year, it'll be and the missus going along - so it'll be much the same - and it's fifteen quid well spent


----------



## Rosco (Jan 12, 2007)

Sounds like a good time had by all christonabike  .

The beeb and King are getting a bit controversial today re: pdc/bdo etc. Interesting stuff, you don't get so much open chat on the Sky programmes.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 12, 2007)

christonabike said:
			
		

> One thing I do remember, during the raffle at the end, two women won a prize so went up on stage and the MC said "Cinderella at home, then?" No wonder they don't let any of his patter go out on the BBC



I was watching it on interactive last night before one of the ladies matches and they's forgotten to turn Martin Fitzmaurice off. Oh dear! He was telling mother in law jokes  

Ladies matches were fab. Really hig standard of arras chucking. It's good to see a bit of competition for Trina Gulliver this year. Aplee Jones and Anastasia show a load of promise for next year


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 12, 2007)

The King v Eccles match was nail biting stuff. I was watching for potential gamesmanship from King. He definitely called Eccles a tosser at one point because he was picking a dropped flight up. 

He also complained about Eccles' foot not being behind the oche at one point, so Eccles took the time to ask the caller to check and see if he agreed it was behind. This was on a crucial double to take Eccles 4-0. He then missed the double and Merve started making his comeback...

I won'd mind at all of he does move over to the Prima Donnas Club.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 12, 2007)

Rosco said:
			
		

> The beeb and King are getting a bit controversial today re: pdc/bdo etc. Interesting stuff, you don't get so much open chat on the Sky programmes.



Have you seen him in the clip here (middle of page- 'I nearly quit before quarter final-King). He's well pissed off...

http://http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/other_sports/default.stm

Quite liked the Kaiser Chiefs leg with Bobby clip too. Much better than Jethro the other night, but not quite as good as the sports minister 

Edit: They've already changed the clips. There's one called 'king future stull unclear now', which is an interview with him and then one with the BDO press officer.

Can't get the linky to work. It's on the BBC sports pages, other sports main page.


----------



## MoKa (Jan 12, 2007)

OH MY GOD!  I love that Dutchman 

Our neighbours will be wondering what on earth is going on - all the shouting in here!  And we're normally so quiet too!


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 12, 2007)

MoKa said:
			
		

> OH MY GOD!  I love that Dutchman
> 
> Our neighbours will be wondering what on earth is going on - all the shouting in here!  And we're normally so quiet too!



LOL  

Was a great match. And proper old school darts full of heart from Hanvidge and Nixon too  

Ladies final should be good. They had to up their game because of the emerging talent this year.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 13, 2007)

Watching a thrilling match between Nixy amd De Ruitter - it's exactly what's great about this game: Nixy, an outsider, a 50-year old man, who is a house husband now with eight children and lost his job, and now he's sooo close to the final. It's the point of the game - utterly accessible, and capable of this kind of magical outcome. I'm going back to the match now - but want to say Darts 2012 - Olympic game. Can you imagine? There's millions of players across the world, an accessible game, a people's game - surely what the Olympics should all be about!


----------



## ELO (Jan 13, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> Watching a thrilling match between Nixy amd De Ruitter - it's exactly what's great about this game: Nixy, an outsider, a 50-year old man, who is a house husband now with eight children and lost his job, and now he's sooo close to the final.



Great game. He's only been playing full time for 2 years. Only just scraped across the line, didn't he. He won't get that many chances against Adams though!

You'd have to make Wolfie a massive favourite for the final, but he's done amazingly well to get this far.


----------



## ELO (Jan 13, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Ladies matches were fab. Really hig standard of arras chucking. It's good to see a bit of competition for Trina Gulliver this year. Aplee Jones and Anastasia show a load of promise for next year



I never really understand why the women have to play separately. Anyone?


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 14, 2007)

ELO said:
			
		

> I never really understand why the women have to play separately. Anyone?



I think it's because generally the standard of ladies darts isn't as high as the mens, hence the shorter matches, but when it comes down to the final 4 at Lakeside their standard is as good.

AFAIK Ladies can enter for the 'mens' championship, so i don't know why Trina Gulliver hasn't as yet. One of the years that she won the ladies title she had the second highest average in the whole championship (including the men)  

Shocking that the ladies final is only first to two sets. Some of the men don't even get going till the second or third set. Doesn't give them a chance to get in the groove at all. I think that's why Trina dominates the ladies game- she's pretty good straight from the off.


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (Jan 14, 2007)

I want Nixon to win, but I think it will be Adams.


----------



## marksims68 (Jan 14, 2007)

5-0 to Adams and he's taken the first leg, looks ominous......


----------



## magneze (Jan 14, 2007)

Anyone else watching this?

Absolutely gripping stuff!


----------



## magneze (Jan 14, 2007)

Nixon is back to 6-5! Is this the greatest comeback ever?


----------



## marksims68 (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm having kittens here!!!!

6-5!!!


----------



## Dirty Martini (Jan 14, 2007)

Comeback of the year, Adams' arse has gone. Great stuff.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 14, 2007)

Fucking 'ell, my gold ropes are a jingling. What a game. The best drama I've seen on tv for quite a while - you've got to love the audience reactions.

Poor old Wolfie. I thought this might have been his year. One more to go...


----------



## magneze (Jan 14, 2007)

6-0 ----> 6-6 !!!!!!!!!!!!!1111!!1!!!!1


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jan 14, 2007)

6-6!


----------



## marksims68 (Jan 14, 2007)

6-6!!!!!!

Unbelievable!!!!!


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jan 14, 2007)

Good tele this.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 14, 2007)

C'mon Wolfie...


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jan 14, 2007)

Best sporting tele i've seen in a long time. Who needs overpaid footballers?


----------



## marksims68 (Jan 14, 2007)

Wolfie has done it!!!!

What a final, I'm going to need some headache tablets now!

A few weeks ago was Barnie beating Taylor, tonight its Adams beating Nixon, darts rules.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 14, 2007)

YES! Very glad for the gold bangled fella. Thought he'd thrown it away, but some heart-stopping darts at the end. An unbelievably good watch.


----------



## magneze (Jan 14, 2007)

Darts. King of Sports.


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (Jan 14, 2007)

What a fucking game! I'm glad for Adams that he did it, but I wanted Nixon to win especially after that awesome come back.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 14, 2007)

Magneze said:
			
		

> Darts. King of Sports.



indeed. No fannying about with poncey bottles of champagne for that Adams fella. Straight into the bar after for a frothing pint of dark ale...


----------



## chazegee (Jan 14, 2007)

Fucking A


----------



## N_igma (Jan 14, 2007)

Bit of an anti-climax at the end but I was rooting for Nixon the whole way, fair play to him and Adams.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 14, 2007)

Nice to see so many posters in here. Maybe you could contribute to this little darts thread a bit earlier next year eh?  

But, yes. It was looking like the worst final ever and Nixy came back in one of the best comebacks i've seen. Adams is the worst bottler ever. He had to win this one...for a start Sharon would have garotted him if he hadn't  

Shame on her for leaving in the final set. If he'd have noticed it would have been all over.

Well done to Nixy. He gave us a match to remember. If he hadn't left it so late it could have been a different story...


----------



## rocketman (Jan 14, 2007)

Wow, what an immaculate match - fantastic, gripping, thrilling, ups, downs, sideaways. You just don't get these stories - I mean, a man, a rank outsider, comes in and almost - so almost - grabs it - I mean - how can you say that isn't a sport? And all you need is three arrers and a board. Beats football, beats the lot in my book. darts.2012, people, I want it to be the appointed sport at the Olympics. Game of the gods, feckin brill!!!!!!!!


----------



## mhwfc (Jan 14, 2007)

That was just incredible. It was shaping up to be even worse than the PDC Taylor v Manley whitewashes and ended up an absolute classic, that and Taylor v Barney are the best sporting events I've seen full stop in years.


----------



## Rosco (Jan 14, 2007)

mhwfc said:
			
		

> That was just incredible. It was shaping up to be even worse than the PDC Taylor v Manley whitewashes and ended up an absolute classic, that and Taylor v Barney are the best sporting events I've seen full stop in years.



Congrats to the Wolfman (at long last) and Barney and apart from the above I've not alot more to add, you said it mhwfc, an absolute blinding darts season brought to us from the PDC and BDO for many,many years. Its great every year but this year has really surpassed the rest in skill and emotion, not to mention bringing many new and old fans together to give this sport the belief and support it truly deserves.


----------



## marksims68 (Jan 14, 2007)

I dont know whether it was the darts final or what but this evening I've set my board up again and been throwing for two hours......

I've had five 180's, seven 140's and god knows how many tons, been stacking em......

I'm going to practice a LOT more, Phil Nixon has inspired me.

Mark (the ton machine)


----------



## rocketman (Jan 14, 2007)

marksims68 said:
			
		

> I'm going to practice a LOT more, Phil Nixon has inspired me.



NIXXYYY!!!


----------



## sir.clip (Jan 15, 2007)

HUGE DARTS FINAL...

The best sport on the box...


----------



## passenger (Jan 15, 2007)

what a final


----------



## chazegee (Jan 15, 2007)

Sharon didn't come out of this looking great


----------



## Rosco (Jan 15, 2007)

marksims68 said:
			
		

> I've had five 180's, seven 140's and god knows how many tons, been stacking em......
> 
> Mark (the ton machine)




Blimey, you'll be at the Lakeside next year at that rate!


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 15, 2007)

Rosco said:
			
		

> Blimey, you'll be at the Lakeside next year at that rate!



He's already got a nickname. He's halfway there  

The Ton Machine's got a nice ring to it


----------



## mhwfc (Jan 15, 2007)

*Dutch trio defect to the PDC*

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/other_sports/darts/6264215.stm

Very bad news for the BDO IMO, alright so they all got knocked out in the first round this year but MVG and Klassen are quality players and should be for decades to come.

It wouldn't surprise me if the Dutch broadcaster SBS6, which has shown the BDO Grand Slam tournaments since the emergence of Barney gives up on the BDO, already they've started showing live coverage of the Dutch players at Purfleet and the Premier League, which would be a very bad thing for the BDO as the Dutch tournaments have been a major part of the BDO players being able to make a living since the split. 

On the bright side the ratings last night for the final were excellent, more than 5 million viewers towards the end with a 3.3 million average, and the PDC final peaked at 1.25 million viewers with a 955,000 average, better ratings than a lot of televised football gets! With those sort of ratings I doubt the BBC will drop Lakeside soon, but then again if Barry Hearn offered them the rights to a PDC tournament instead it could be interesting!


----------



## nightowl (Jan 15, 2007)

the bdo probably needed a classic final like that after barnie's defection to the pdc last year. always nice to see an underdog do well but i was pleased that adams held on rather than being stuck with that best never to have won the championship tag.


----------



## Rosco (Jan 15, 2007)

mhwfc said:
			
		

> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/other_sports/darts/6264215.stm
> 
> Very bad news for the BDO IMO, alright so they all got knocked out in the first round this year but MVG and Klassen are quality players and should be for decades to come.



Bad news yes and no really, it was bound to happen but imo it may be too soon for two relatively inexperienced youngens to be crossing over. I truly believe there are PDC players that wish they'd never left the BDO for whatever reason and want desperately to come back. Barneys not one but Klassen may be one soon. I was shocked to see Klassen go out in the first round without much of a fight, knowing what we know now maybe it was the "back at the BDO next year if you do well" contract thing that put him off his darts!! Seems like a very poorly thought out contract to be submitting to players who may be offered big wonga to throw arrers in another tournament/championship next year. Not saying its happened or happening but the potentials there is it not?

So what happens if Merv King does go then? Or did he find out post quarter -final BDO match that the PDC didn't want him after all!?


----------



## nightowl (Jan 16, 2007)

sometimes i think the bdo are their own worst enemies. whatever good work they do, their presentation is a joke, especially their pathetic excuse for a website. are they responsible for darts world magazine or whatever it's called as well? i remember when leighton rees died and they had more stuff in the magazine about the death of some official, who just happened to be the wife of the bdo bigwig, rather than the loss of the first world champion


----------



## mhwfc (Feb 7, 2007)

*King joins the PDC*

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/other_sports/darts/6336101.stm

Not surprising but it seems to have ripped open the sad old scars between the two governing bodies, Hearn seems a lot more reasonable than usual saying the BDO does more than the PDC for the sport as a whole and that they provide a conveyor belt of talent, not sure about his comment that the BDO is Orient and the PDC the Premiership though, the standard of much of the BDO world title field is on the same level of the PDC, but the BDO is an attractive option to many as it is far cheaper than the PDC pro tour. 

The BDO press officer Robert Holmes is out of order though saying they would not even describe the PDC as a sport, what a joke is he suggesting it's fixed, I'd like to see that stand up in court! 

Can't see the BBC being too amused either, after all they put Phil Taylor forward as one of the nominations for Sports Personality of the Year!


----------



## Rosco (Feb 8, 2007)

Well spotted mhwfc cheers. So how does his "auto qualify next year" contract stand up with the BDO now then?

On a slightly different note, if Merv doesn't get some anger management soon he won't be playing darts anywhere much longer!


----------



## mhwfc (Feb 8, 2007)

Rosco said:
			
		

> Well spotted mhwfc cheers. So how does his "auto qualify next year" contract stand up with the BDO now then?
> 
> On a slightly different note, if Merv doesn't get some anger management soon he won't be playing darts anywhere much longer!



The BDO are taking legal advise as King as a semi finalist is contractually obliged to play in Lakeside 2008, but I really hope they don't sue it'll drag the public image of darts into the gutter just when the great finals in both codes have got people interested, I've had people go up to me who I never in a million years would have placed as darts fans saying how great Adams v Nixon was! I also doubt the BDO could afford major legal action, and it'd be a real shame if it dragged the organisation down with it.

I guess the Murdoch media machine will really hype up any misdemenaours by King as they made a big thing of the Mason/Taylor stuff, King may be alright though I don't think the aircon at Purfleet is as good as at Lakeside


----------



## mhwfc (Feb 18, 2007)

*Van Gerwen hits a 9 darter*



This lad is scarily good, he averaged 104.23, hit a 9 darter yet still lost 6-4 to Barneveld in what was supposed to be a classic.

Just a shame it wasn't on TV over here mad: at Sky)


----------



## Lisarocket (Feb 18, 2007)

mhwfc said:
			
		

> This lad is scarily good, he averaged 104.23, hit a 9 darter yet still lost 6-4 to Barneveld in what was supposed to be a classic.
> 
> Just a shame it wasn't on TV over here mad: at Sky)




Shame he didn't do it to stay past the first round at Lakeside. I would have been quids in if he'd won  

Still won a bit on Wolfie though 

Just realised that the Masters of Darts final is on NOW and we can't see it  I share your pain mhwfc


----------



## mhwfc (Feb 18, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Just realised that the Masters of Darts final is on NOW and we can't see it  I share your pain mhwfc



There was a proxy server posted on stars of darts which you could use to get the Masters but I could only get it to work on Tuesday  

Barney won 7-0 with an average of 107.9. Remember when people were saying Barney was a big fish in a small pond and wouldn't even be a quarter finalist in the PDC


----------



## marty21 (Feb 19, 2007)

*where are they now?*

i spotted an ex darts pro on sunday, i was at my dad's social club in bath, usually there's about 4 or 5 people in on a sunday, there were a few hundred yesterday, I've never seen so many beer bellies and tattoos in one place it was a charity darts tournament

and Mike Gregory was there to help out, he is a local boy, and in the late 
80s/early 90s a top 5 player, reached a world final, and won a few major tournaments, I haven't heard about him for a few years so i assume he's no longer playing as a pro, he seemed happy enough doing something for charidee  

i checked out his wikipage and  updated it  seems he stopped playing in pro tournaments about 4 years ago...


----------



## Lisarocket (Feb 20, 2007)

mhwfc said:
			
		

> Barney won 7-0 with an average of 107.9. Remember when people were saying Barney was a big fish in a small pond and wouldn't even be a quarter finalist in the PDC



Aye innit  Hopefully he'll come out tops in the premier league. I have a wee bet on...

And much as i dislike King didn't he get to the semis in the MOD?


----------



## Lisarocket (Feb 20, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> i spotted an ex darts pro on sunday, i was at my dad's social club in bath, usually there's about 4 or 5 people in on a sunday, there were a few hundred yesterday, I've never seen so many beer bellies and tattoos in one place it was a charity darts tournament
> 
> and Mike Gregory was there to help out, he is a local boy, and in the late
> 80s/early 90s a top 5 player, reached a world final, and won a few major tournaments, I haven't heard about him for a few years so i assume he's no longer playing as a pro, he seemed happy enough doing something for charidee
> ...



He was a good player back in the day. Think he was the only returner from the PDC (WDC) back to the BDO, which killed him for both sides afik

How was his chucking at the match you saw?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 21, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> He was a good player back in the day. Think he was the only returner from the PDC (WDC) back to the BDO, which killed him for both sides afik
> 
> How was his chucking at the match you saw?


it was a bit far away, but he seemed to be peppering the 20s a lot from what i could see


----------



## E.J. (Feb 21, 2007)

*1st post on the awroes (Darts) thread...*

A new darts event called the "Grand Slam of Darts" involving players from the BDO and PDC will be held in Wolvo (i.e. Wolverhampton) in the autumn (November 17-25)!!!  

Source -Beeb Sports website


I'm just wondering whether the Beeb or Sky Sports aka Murdoch-Vision will show coverage of this tournament? Also to the regular contributors to the darts thread, what do you think of this announcement?


----------



## Lisarocket (Feb 21, 2007)

E.J. said:
			
		

> A new darts event called the "Grand Slam of Darts" involving players from the BDO and PDC will be held in Wolvo (i.e. Wolverhampton) in the autumn (November 17-25)!!!
> 
> Source -Beeb Sports website
> 
> ...



I read somewhere it'll be on the BBC  

It's not the first time the BDO and PDC have met in competition, but i'm all for this and more darts of either side on the telly. 

however, i think most of the players in it this year will be PDC bar Wolfie, Nixy and maybe Niels De Ruiter. That's if they are taking the 4 from the semis of Lakeside, the finalists from the World Masters and the rest from PDC tournaments. Van Gerwin and King should be there for the BDO, but they've moved to the PDC already...

This new tournament is a good strategy for the BDO to maybe hold on to some of their talent for a change 

Just thinking about it though, the winner of the tournament will probably be either Barney or Taylor, which will further fuel the fire for those annoying darts fans who proclaim the PDC is the 'premiership' and the BDO the 'conference'. Those are the fans that conveniently forget that Barney, Klassen, King, Van Gerwin et al all started in the BDO...


----------



## mhwfc (Feb 22, 2007)

The Grand Slam should be a great tournament, shame it didn't happen a couple of years ago before the recent defections as IMO the BDO would have dominated apart from Taylor as they did at the 2005 Masters which was a BDO v PDC format. but it'll be great to see the top players from both sides play each other, especially if it's on the BBC. Now they just need to get the rights to the Dutch tournaments!

It's likely the PDC will dominate but don't discount Adams, he can be a great player when pushed he averaged 107 against MVG at the World Darts Trophy, and if invited I think Gary Anderson could show his class.


----------



## Lisarocket (Feb 22, 2007)

News of the Grand Slam tournament has made it onto the Popbitch email this week


----------



## Relahni (Feb 23, 2007)

The Premier league is quality.

Phil the Power v Barney

Next Thursday -


----------



## Rollem (Feb 23, 2007)

barney, barney, barney!!!

phil the flower taylor is old news


----------



## Anspaugh (Feb 23, 2007)

Did Taylor get booed by the crowd at Newcastle last night?! Thought I heard them booing him as he came out.

Was quite a lively crowd last night


----------



## Lisarocket (Feb 23, 2007)

Anspaugh said:
			
		

> Did Taylor get booed by the crowd at Newcastle last night?! Thought I heard them booing him as he came out.
> 
> Was quite a lively crowd last night



I saw the repeat at 1am, so only watched the first two matches (Thanks for playing so slowly Dennis  )

It's the first time i've watched the Premier league. It's got more of a WWF atmos than i expected. The master of ceremonies bloke was waaaayyyyyy over the top. I was really shocked at the lack of 'best of order' during the Lewis/Priestly match though. And the caller had to be asked a few times by Lewis before he got them to shut up. It was like the bloody terraces ffs  

Who were the two commentators for the Lloyd/Scholten match. Right put me off the game. All they did was reel off stats at high volume all the way through and hardly commentated on the match at all. I was actually pleased to hear Sid for a change....and that's saying something!

I read on another board that some people thought that Taylor's interview was a bit weird. Did any of you see it


----------



## Relahni (Feb 23, 2007)

Rollem said:
			
		

> barney, barney, barney!!!
> 
> phil the flower taylor is old news



The power is back.

Barney is edam cheese...


----------



## Anspaugh (Feb 23, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> I read on another board that some people thought that Taylor's interview was a bit weird. Did any of you see it



I didn't catch it but at the start of the Barney game Waddell said that Taylor had said that Taylor had been asked who the best player in the world was and he said that it was himself.


----------



## Relahni (Feb 23, 2007)

Anspaugh said:
			
		

> I didn't catch it but at the start of the Barney game Waddell said that Taylor had said that Taylor had been asked who the best player in the world was and he said that it was himself.



yeah - Taylor was going into one about next Thursdays match.....

Barney's ring walk music was classic.

Risin up - back on the streets......


----------



## Lisarocket (Feb 23, 2007)

Relahni said:
			
		

> yeah - Taylor was going into one about next Thursdays match.....
> 
> Barney's ring walk music was classic.
> 
> Risin up - back on the streets......



He's worried because knows he's goin' daahnn next week  

Raymond 'Rocky' Barnaveld will take him out  

I've always liked Barney's walk on music.  Eye of the Tiger is a classic underdog tune, but Barney is no underdog anymore


----------



## Anspaugh (Feb 24, 2007)

Taylor, rightly or wrongly, seems to have a huge ego.

Didn't he come out at the world final in a mock up of Barney's orange dress?

I don't like the cockiness of Taylor at all and he's hardly whiter than white either


----------



## Lisarocket (Feb 24, 2007)

Anspaugh said:
			
		

> Taylor, rightly or wrongly, seems to have a huge ego.
> 
> Didn't he come out at the world final in a mock up of Barney's orange dress?
> 
> I don't like the cockiness of Taylor at all and he's hardly whiter than white either



Yes he did. He was wearing an orange shirt for the first half of the final and changed into white at the break. He had 'Taylor Army' written on the back. Aparently he ws pissed off that the Barney fans had started calling themselves the Barney Army, so he decided to invent his own 'army'.

It was supposed to rattle Barney, but i don't think it had the desired effect


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (Feb 24, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Yes he did. He was wearing an orange shirt for the first half of the final and changed into white at the break. He had 'Taylor Army' written on the back. Aparently he ws pissed off that the Barney fans had started calling themselves the Barney Army, so he decided to invent his own 'army'.
> 
> It was supposed to rattle Barney, but i don't think it had the desired effect


I'm glad Barney dicked him. I detest Taylor.

By the way, they play again in the Premier League Darts on Thursday.


----------



## Rosco (Feb 28, 2007)

Yes this Thursday!


----------



## diond (Feb 28, 2007)

Come on The Power!! The pride of Staffordshire is at stake.


----------



## Mini (Mar 1, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Aparently he ws pissed off that the Barney fans had started calling themselves the Barney Army, so he decided to invent his own 'army'.
> 
> It was supposed to rattle Barney, but i don't think it had the desired effect



Yeah? Where did you hear that? It's not as if Taylor doesn't have a massive amount of support.

Judging by Barney's reaction to the shirt and his interaction with Taylor on the stage I reckon he actually thought it was pretty funny. It kind of brought a bit of humour to possibly the biggest darts match in history.

Think about it in reverse - if Barney came out wearing a white shirt with a lion or rose on it how on earth could that possibly rattle Taylor. It's a show of respect more that anything.


----------



## Lisarocket (Mar 1, 2007)

Mini said:
			
		

> Yeah? Where did you hear that? It's not as if Taylor doesn't have a massive amount of support.



Sid Waddell was on about it just before the match started.


----------



## Relahni (Mar 1, 2007)

Anspaugh said:
			
		

> Taylor, rightly or wrongly, seems to have a huge ego.
> 
> Didn't he come out at the world final in a mock up of Barney's orange dress?
> 
> *I don't like the cockiness of Taylor* at all and he's hardly whiter than white either



I do laugh when people go on about the cockiness/arrogance of top sports stars.

I'm cocky if I do one good thing in a sports match.

If I was the best in the World at a sport my ego would block out the sun!


----------



## Rosco (Mar 1, 2007)

Relahni said:
			
		

> I do laugh when people go on about the cockiness/arrogance of top sports stars.
> 
> I'm cocky if I do one good thing in a sports match.
> 
> If I was the best in the World at a sport my ego would block out the sun!



And then, for whatever reason, you'd get slagged for it.

As for Taylor in particular, I agree with Anspaugh, Taylor can come across as a complete bigheaded twat sometimes, maybe he should have got an educaton before the darts and the patronising came into effect!


----------



## Relahni (Mar 1, 2007)

Rosco said:
			
		

> And then, *for whatever reason*, you'd get slagged for it.



envy on the person who was slagging you off no doubt.


----------



## Rosco (Mar 2, 2007)

No, slagged because you'd be a big headed twat like Taylor.

I'd hate to be him although if I was him obviously I wouldnt hate being him, something like that anyway!


----------



## Relahni (Mar 2, 2007)

Rosco said:
			
		

> No, slagged because you'd be a big headed twat like Taylor.
> 
> I'd hate to be him although if I was him obviously I wouldnt hate being him, something like that anyway!



lol

yeah.

I'd hate him if I was him....

If I was him, he'd be a proper big headed twat.


----------



## Rosco (Mar 3, 2007)

But you'd be hating yourself and not knowing why and because of the self-hatred, confusion and the slippery slope to manic depression you wouldn't have been a big headed twat anyway, in which case you wouldn't have hated yourself in the first place. Its a viscious circle I tells ya!  

How the darting skills would be effected I wouldn't know!


----------



## Lisarocket (Mar 9, 2007)

Anyone watch the Premier League last night? I missed it. Anything interesting happen?


----------



## mhwfc (Mar 9, 2007)

Barney demolished Scholten 8-1, Barney was brilliant averaging 104.12 but I felt for Scholten, he didn't deserve that score he threw some decent arrers hitting 5 180s.
Taylor crushed Lewis 8-2 averaging 105.58, Manley beat Priestley 8-6 and Jenkins beat Lloyd 8-6.


----------



## mhwfc (May 8, 2007)

*International Darts League*

http://www.garnierstreamingmedia.com/asx/streamerswitch.asp?stream=27

Bumped in case anyone wants to watch this, it's a tournament in Holland with the best of both the PDC and the BDO. Taylor's just beat Barneveld 7-4 hitting a 9 darter in the process. Barney's doubles were awful, and Van Gerwen's were even worse in losing to Fitton.

The streaming's a bit dodgy though, it keeps buffering especially during the big matches.

ETA, Taylor's 9 darter can be seen here

http://www.dartn.de/page.asp?id=6857128D-CCC3-4BE8-BD9B-C6377E167621


----------



## mhwfc (May 9, 2007)

Looks like I'm talking to myself, but O'Shea's just got a 9 darter against Lewis, twice in a tournament this is incredible!
Guess Phil's going to have to share the car


----------



## Lisarocket (May 10, 2007)

Didn't know this was on, so ta for that  

Looks like some of the BDO players are doing quite well at the mo. Maybe it will go some way to silence the 'BDO are crap, PDC are best' brigade...

Are these the matches tonight? Shame it's only on streaming.

6.30	Group K: Tony O' Shea v Wayne Mardle
7.00	Group J: Michael van Gerwen v Phil Taylor
7:30	Group J: Raymond van Barneveld v Darryl Fitton	
8:00	Group K: Adrian Lewis v Simon Whitlock	
8:30	Group I: Gary Anderson v Mark Dudbridge	
9:00	Group I: Gary Robson v Martin Adams	
9:30	Group L: James Wade v Scott Waites	
10:00    Group L: Mark Webster v Tony Eccles

Edit: Just looking up the stats from the 1st and second round matches. Daryl Fitton and Mark Webster have both beaten Phil Taylor so far 
http://dartswdf.com/aa_darts/results/2007/IDL2007.html


----------



## mhwfc (May 10, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Didn't know this was on, so ta for that
> 
> Looks like some of the BDO players are doing quite well at the mo. Maybe it will go some way to silence the 'BDO are crap, PDC are best' brigade...
> 
> ...



They are today's matches. O'Shea beat Mardle 7-5 knocking Mardle out, MVG beat Taylor 7-6 in a cracking match, MVG was 6-3 up then Taylor came back to 6-6, but then MVG opened with the decider with a 180 and Taylor seemed to lose the plot, hitting a treble 1 as part of a 27 throw.

Some of the BDO lads have done brilliantly, Robson's played some magic darts to qualify from an incredibly tough group with Taylor, Barney and MVG, and Gary Anderson's looked brilliant so far, his match with Adams was mad Wolfie averaged 105 and still lost 7-1.

The Premier League's been fun but this just pisses all over it.

E2A, Taylor's out after Barney beat Fitton 7-6, Fitton was already through after his wins over Taylor and MVG, excellent 11 darter from Barney to seal it. How are Sky going to explain this, obviously they'd want to mention Taylor's 9 darter over Barney but I'd love to hear how they explain Taylor getting knocked out in the group stages!


----------



## mhwfc (May 10, 2007)

*Tomorrow's order of play*

6:30 Gary Anderson - James Wade
7:30 Tony O' Shea - Raymond van Barneveld
8:30 Darryl Fitton - Adrian Lewis
9:30 Mark Webster - Gary Robson

FWIW that's 5 quarter finalists who currently play in the BDO/WDF system, and 3 PDC players, certainly not the gulf in standards peddled by Sky propagandists like Sid Waddell and Dave Clark. Never mind the politics though, I want to see the best play the best, and that's what this tournament has provided, let's hope there's more tournaments like this.

They're all good matches, Anderson v Wade in particular could be a cracker.


----------



## Lisarocket (May 11, 2007)

mhwfc said:
			
		

> 6:30 Gary Anderson - James Wade
> 7:30 Tony O' Shea - Raymond van Barneveld
> 8:30 Darryl Fitton - Adrian Lewis
> 9:30 Mark Webster - Gary Robson
> ...



Agree with you about the politics. Looking forward to the TV tournament that's been talked about for later in the year with both sides in attendance...

Tony O'Shea could give Barney a run for his money tonight if he's on form too, actually Fitton v Lewis could also be a goodun  

I hope i can get the streaming to work, couldn't make it work at all last night


----------



## mhwfc (May 11, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Agree with you about the politics. Looking forward to the TV tournament that's been talked about for later in the year with both sides in attendance...
> 
> Tony O'Shea could give Barney a run for his money tonight if he's on form too, actually Fitton v Lewis could also be a goodun
> 
> I hope i can get the streaming to work, couldn't make it work at all last night



I managed to watch it as far as the Barney v Fitton match last night then the stream went totally for me as well, according to Dutch fans on starsofdarts the   Dutch terrestrial broadcaster SBS6 was only showing highlights not their usual live coverage, and their sister station Veronica only showed MVG and Barney's matches live so the Dutch were trying to use the stream as well last night.

It's all working fine so far, just seen an awesome leg between Anderson and Wade the 180s were raining in!


----------



## mhwfc (May 12, 2007)

The streaming was fine last night apart from SBS6 putting a caption up during the first set of each session so you got the sound not the picture  

Anderson beat Wade 6-3 in best of 3 sets in a match of amazing quality, Anderson averaged 107.9 and Wade 106!

O'Shea beat Barney 6-4, Barney kept missing his doubles and O'Shea showed so much heart, it was great to watch, and he kept shouting at himself "Come on you fat twat"  

They presented O'Shea with a car after the match for his nine darter, apparently the prize was only for the first one of the tournament which Taylor hit against Barneveld. but they presented him with one after the game. I was made up for him, as you can see he looks quite pleased 







Semi-finals tonight from 4.30pm, and after last night the winner's definitely going to be someone who hasn't one a major before. Anderson v Lewis in particular should be a stormer:

16:30 Tony O' Shea V Mark Webster
18:00 Gary Anderson V Adrian Lewis


----------



## Lisarocket (May 12, 2007)

Glad Tony got the car, because he's just been thrashed by Mark Webster in the semi final. I'm not watching it though because the streaming seems to be windows only  

I reckon it'll be Webster v Anderson in the final. Lewis doesn't seem to have the consistency yet..


----------



## Lisarocket (May 20, 2007)

It's a good weekend for darts fans. 

Barney, Wolfie and Taylor on primetime ITV on Bullseye on Vernon's Gameshow Marathon last night was great. Nice to see Michael 'spirit' Le Vell still being pleased about his win on Showbiz Darts too  I so hope that's on again this year so we can have another 3 weeks of laughing at the drunk 'celebs' trying to hit the board as they get more and more pissed. Rowland Rivron was hilarious  

And back to the proper stuff...

Anyone watching the US open on Challenge TV?


----------



## mhwfc (May 21, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> And back to the proper stuff...
> 
> Anyone watching the US open on Challenge TV?


 
I saw the last couple of hours of it on Sunday, Part v Taylor was a good match great to see Part at the business end of tournaments again, shame Challenge took an ad break whilst it was in play but it's a difficult situation as a third party channel has to take ad breaks to pay the bills, and they were squeezing so much play in and it was a last minute thing covering it, so they couldn't really take breaks during the match as the Sky PDC tournaments do. 


I liked that the crowd gave the best of order, a refreshing change from the louts at the Premier League who seem to be there only to get themselves on the big screens and slur along to "Chase the Sun". That and the overmiked board also meant we could hear "Philip you fucking dickhead" Taylor swearing at himself!!

The researchers didn't seem to have done their job judging by Sarah Cawood's "interesting" lines of questioning, still she was a fun, flirty host, far better to watch than the hype machine that is Dave Clark on Sky, this exchange with Manley is a bit unfortunate though:

Cawood: 'Do you think Ray (Van Barneveld) will win?
Manley: Yes
Cawood: Is he a good player?
Manley: Yes - he's the World Champion.
Cawood: Giggles nervously - Ooh really?
Manley: Nobly ignoring the fact that she clearly has no idea who Barneveld is - Yes if Ray 'turns up' he will win.
Cawood: Irony free response - Why isn't he going to turn up?
Manley: Yes but if he is tired he may lose - he does a lot of travelling.
Cawood. Ooh Really where from?
Manley: Holland
Cawood: Holland, why's that?
Mnaley: He's Dutch - he lives there.
Cawood: Giggling - Ooh well how am I supposed to know these things.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 9, 2007)

Anyone watching the UK open on SS3?

Just watched a good match between MVG and Tony Eccles. Eccles won 6 legs on the trot at one point. Good PDC debut for him.

Loads of good matches on today...


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (Jun 10, 2007)

Not seen much of it so far, watched van Gerwin blow away some qualifier in the first round.


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm bumping the thread in the hope that there are still one or two darts fans on these here boards...

Wanted to know what peeps think about the BBC/BDO v ITV/PDC ratings war that seems to be occurring this Saturday afternoon.

Personally, i don't think it's good for the game for two tournaments to go (almost) head to head like this. The fans are the ones who lose out in the end. There's hardly any darts on terrestrial, so why go into direct competition and split the viewers


----------



## christonabike (Nov 13, 2007)

We have our tickets booked for the BDC at Lakeside Country Club, January 9th

LETS PLAY DARTS, (and drink twenty pints of lager, eat chips, spill stuff, etc)


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 13, 2007)

lorimer1 said:
			
		

> We have our tickets booked for the BDC at Lakeside Country Club, January 9th
> 
> LETS PLAY DARTS, (and drink twenty pints of lager, eat chips, spill stuff, etc)



I've always wanted to go to Lakeside. I intend to go every year then realise if i drive there i can't drink, which is (as you say) essential to the darting experience. So then i look at the combined ticket and hotel stay prices and they are way out of my price bracket  

However this year i decided to get tickets to the PDC Worlds up at All Pally as it's just up the road from me. By time i decided to get them the quarters, semis and finals were sold out though, but who cares- i might get lucky and see Barney in one of the early rounds as there are 4 matches in each session. Roll on 17th December


----------



## christonabike (Nov 13, 2007)

Ticket costs £15 and a B&B with four blokes in the same room cost us about £20 each

Beer costs though

Ally Pally is just wrong for darts, but that's just my opinion


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 13, 2007)

lorimer1 said:
			
		

> Ticket costs £15 and a B&B with four blokes in the same room cost us about £20 each
> 
> Beer costs though
> 
> Ally Pally is just wrong for darts, but that's just my opinion



Lakeside is most definitely the home of darts, however Ally Pally will be an improvement on the Circus Tavern. Mind you it'll be a bigger crowd and the PDC crowds are rubbish at 'best of order', which is really going to annoy me, but if i'm actually there i don't have to listen to Sid screaming about lipstcks and stacking, which is a major bonus  

I prefer the warm comforting tones of Tony Green and John Part when it comes to commentary 

Anyhoo. Got any comments or observations about this Saturday's TV head to head?


----------



## Barking_Mad (Nov 14, 2007)

Oh my god! Look at Andy Fordham - well, what's left of him!

Before






After








Lost 10 stone in 10 months. Good on him.


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 14, 2007)

It's taken years off him


----------



## miss direct (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm working at the darts in Wolverhampton over the next week. Anyone know what the crowd will be like? I'm curious.


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (Nov 14, 2007)

The PDC is not long away. It really has become the highlight of the festive season for me.

I can't fucking wait.


----------



## Rosco (Nov 14, 2007)

Fuck me is that really the Viking? Surely its a photoshop thingy! 



And hi darts lovers, nice to see us all getting hyped up for the best thing about Xmas!


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 14, 2007)

Rosco said:
			
		

> Fuck me is that really the Viking? Surely its a photoshop thingy!
> 
> 
> 
> And hi darts lovers, nice to see us all getting hyped up for the best thing about Xmas!



*waves* Hi Rosco  

Are you watching the darts this weekend on BBC and/or ITV?

Edit: Yes that is the Viking. I've seen the pic on another board. He's back playing too. I think he's in the World Masters this weekend...


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Nov 14, 2007)

I love Andy Fordham! He's a great darts player and well done to him for losing all that weight, he's just added years to his life. (hopefully)


----------



## CharlieAddict (Nov 14, 2007)

is it too late to get tickets for the lakeside?
anyone know where i can get 'em from?

and phil 'the power' taylor would beat the viking blindfolded.
different league. different class.


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 14, 2007)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> is it too late to get tickets for the lakeside?
> anyone know where i can get 'em from?
> 
> and phil 'the power' taylor would beat the viking blindfolded.
> different league. different class.



Not the way Taylors been playing for the last few months. He's gone out in a couple of first round matches (apart from last weekend in Holland, when he won). He's not untouchable anymore. 

Andy Fordham was good when he was on form, but all the problems with his weight got in the way of his performance on the oche. Hopefully we will see a return to form now.

Don't know about Lakeside tix. It usually sells out really early...
Edit: Got this off the Lakeside site for you- PLEASE NOTE - NO FURTHER APPLICATIONS CAN BE ACCEPTED FOR THE LAKESIDE WORLD DARTS ON THE FOLLOWING DATES:-
Sat 5th Jan * Sunday 6th Jan * Wed 9th Jan * Thur 10th *Fri 11th Jan * Sat 12th * Sunday 13th Jan.
LIMITED AVAILABILITY  FOR MONDAY 7th Jan & TUESDAY 8th Jan


----------



## mhwfc (Nov 14, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Got any comments or observations about this Saturday's TV head to head?



Whoever decided it'd be a good idea to have 2 out of only 3 tournaments this year on mainstream TV on at the same time wants shooting  

It'll be interesting to see what comes out on top in the ratings, I'd imagine the GSOD will as ITV have been giving it a lot of promotion during their football, rugby and F1 coverage, whereas I haven't seen a trailer for the Winmau yet, and though the mainstream audience knows the Winmau and associates the BBC with darts and the mainstream audience may know the BDO players better than the PDC players, a lot of players who Joe Public will know from the Lakeside will be at Wolverhampton, like Barney, Klassen, King, Mardle, Mason and Nixon.

I can't wait to see how Anderson will do after his triumphs in arguably the strongest fields ever assembled in the two Dutch tournaments beating Taylor in an epic final of the World Darts trophy(scandalously butchered by the muppets at Sky showing more of Taylor's legs, and claiming Taylor losing was due to Taylor being off form despite Taylor averaging 102), and it's great that Fordham's looking so well and is back playing serious darts.


----------



## Rosco (Nov 16, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> *waves* Hi Rosco
> 
> Are you watching the darts this weekend on BBC and/or ITV?
> 
> Edit: Yes that is the Viking. I've seen the pic on another board. He's back playing too. I think he's in the World Masters this weekend...





Hi Lisa, I must admit I'm a bit behind with the arrers lately. I'll be watching both for sure but how did all this ITV stuff come about?


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 17, 2007)

Rosco said:
			
		

> Hi Lisa, I must admit I'm a bit behind with the arrers lately. I'll be watching both for sure but how did all this ITV stuff come about?



The PDC decided to do the Grand Slam as an open so that BDO players could enter. Did a deal for showing it on ITV in November. Then the BDO changed the usual weekend the World Masters is on so it went up against the Grand Slam and stopped their big players from entering it...

Watching the World Masters now. Bobby and Ray just mentioned the Grand Slam being on too and said it was a good weekend for the game. They also sent best wishes and a get well soon to Dennis Priestly, which was nice...

I think John Walton has just missed out on the televised 9 darter prize. He did a 9 darter just before they went on air.


----------



## Rosco (Nov 17, 2007)

Yea best wishes to Dennis, not my favourite player but all that doesn't matter when something like that happens, he's a fighter so hopefully he'll be back soon.


Also watching the masters at the mo, what is the televised 9 darter prize?

Will be flicking between the two at 3.15!


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Nov 17, 2007)

Barneveld! What a legend!


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Nov 17, 2007)

Mason is too good!


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 17, 2007)

Rosco said:
			
		

> Yea best wishes to Dennis, not my favourite player but all that doesn't matter when something like that happens, he's a fighter so hopefully he'll be back soon.
> 
> 
> Also watching the masters at the mo, what is the televised 9 darter prize?
> ...



No idea what the 9 darter prize is. 

There's been some excellent matches at the Masters. John Boy Walton is on the same form as he was when he won at Lakeside. He ended his first leg against Tony O'Shea with 170. The Hankey v Atkins one is a bit slow at the moment...

Bloody ell. On the other side Chris Mason just won the first leg against Barney  

It's been an awful day for betting for me...


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 17, 2007)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> Mason is too good!



Mason always bottles it though. Barney will win...


----------



## Rosco (Nov 17, 2007)

Just got back from walking the dog, so did Barney do Mason or what?


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 17, 2007)

Rosco said:
			
		

> Just got back from walking the dog, so did Barney do Mason or what?



Course he did. You've been missing taylor playing badly too, but he's getting better now...

Wolfie is out of the World Masters. Finally i make a bit of cash back


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 17, 2007)

Maybe another Scot can do it for me again. Figers crossed for an Anderson win over Painter


----------



## marksims68 (Nov 17, 2007)

Anderson and Painter cant hit doubles to save their lives!!!

*edit* Painter takes it, 3-0 up.

BTw Why is ITV's camera work so crap at darts?  Compare it with the BBC's coverage, the beeb thrash ITV.


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 17, 2007)

marksims68 said:
			
		

> Anderson and Painter cant hit doubles to save their lives!!!
> 
> *edit* Painter takes it, 3-0 up.
> 
> BTw Why is ITV's camera work so crap at darts?  Compare it with the BBC's coverage, the beeb thrash ITV.



That 3rd leg was terrible.

Agree with you about the ITV camerawork. It's bloomin awful...


----------



## marksims68 (Nov 17, 2007)

Good to see Painter winning 5-1, excellent stuff.

As for the camera work, Anderson was on double 10 and the camera took FIVE SECONDS to focus on it.  Appalling.

Another thing, if this tournament is so bloody good why is the board to crap?  It looks five years old to me!  The board I use at home is in better nick!  PDC sort it out!


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 17, 2007)

Going to miss tonight's GSOD matches. Wish i wasn't going out now


----------



## Rosco (Nov 18, 2007)

Just to add..........Do the long drawn out drama queen walks to the oche by Painter wind anyone else up or just me. And does anyone else think he looks remarkably like Bert from "Bert and Ernie" of Sesame Street?


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 18, 2007)

Rosco said:
			
		

> Just to add..........Do the long drawn out drama queen walks to the oche by Painter wind anyone else up or just me. And does anyone else think he looks remarkably like Bert from "Bert and Ernie" of Sesame Street?



Haven't noticed his walk on, but your right about Bert  

Was a great World Masters final. Good high-scoring match- better than last years. Thornton won me few quid.

Losing badly on the Grand Slam though


----------



## rabidhyena (Nov 18, 2007)

Yeah, its about time they sharpened up their missiles. Poor play recently


----------



## Rosco (Nov 18, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Haven't noticed his walk on, but your right about Bert




Not his actual start of a game walk on but his long dragged out walk back to the oche for every other three darts he throws. I know its his thing and he obviously needs to do it to concentrate but for me it really fucks the game up, personally I wouldnt stand for it if I were his opponent which will of course never happen!


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 18, 2007)

Rosco said:
			
		

> Not his actual start of a game walk on but his long dragged out walk back to the oche for every other three darts he throws. I know its his thing and he obviously needs to do it to concentrate but for me it really fucks the game up, personally I wouldnt stand for it if I were his opponent which will of course never happen!



Possible gamesmanship?


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 18, 2007)

rabidhyena said:
			
		

> Yeah, its about time they sharpened up their missiles. Poor play recently



Who etc...?

Welcome to the boards btw


----------



## Rosco (Nov 19, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Possible gamesmanship?





No, far too obvious. Its just his thing and it increases the more important a match is. 

Oh well, jog on......


----------



## Rosco (Nov 19, 2007)

rabidhyena said:
			
		

> Yeah, its about time they sharpened up their missiles. Poor play recently




You didn't see that Roland match yesterday then, he averaged 110! Quite amazing and also amazing for him, he's good but not normally that good!


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 19, 2007)

Rosco said:
			
		

> You didn't see that Roland match yesterday then, he averaged 110! Quite amazing and also amazing for him, he's good but not normally that good!



There were some great matches last night, but Scholten was just something else


----------



## Rosco (Nov 19, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> There were some great matches last night, but Scholten was just something else




Cheers for the Scholten spelling Lisa, couldn't be bothered above!

Anyway, I remember thinking yesterday Roland Scholten was throwing like Klassen did in the BDO a couple of years back, he was just glued to that treble 20 as if it was two foot wide!


----------



## baffled (Nov 23, 2007)

Cracking match in progress at the moment,  Jenkins v Hamilton, neck and neck all the way and it's hard to pick a winner.

Both playing really well too.


----------



## baffled (Nov 23, 2007)

Just finished, the win against throw at 8-8 was obviously crucial but he also kept calm enough to wrap it up in the next leg.

Superb.

ETA; Taylor v Part now, should be another good match.


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 24, 2007)

Was really rooting for Part last night, but the force wasn't with Darth Maple  

Two great matches on the cards today...

McDine has been playing brilliantly and if he keeps up the same standard should beat Hamilton, who has had a bit of a patchy years so far. I really want McDine to win this as i got him at 16-1 on an e/w to be in the final  

I'd love Anderson to beat Taylor and it's a shame they're meeting in the semis. I think Anderson is in with a chance if Taylor is bad on his doubles again...

Loving the darts this week. Itv aren't doing that bad with the coverage apart from the odd mention of 'frames' by one of the commentators and the bloody awful camerawork...but it is getting better. 

I started the week hating the x factor style electronic boards around the hall, but i'm liking them now- especially when the put the der der der bits up so we can sing along at home


----------



## mhwfc (Nov 25, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Was really rooting for Part last night, but the force wasn't with Darth Maple
> 
> Itv aren't doing that bad with the coverage apart from the odd mention of 'frames' by one of the commentators and the bloody awful camerawork...but it is getting better.



Shame they cut away from Taylor v Anderson on ITV1 with a maximum of 5 "frames" to go, I was distinctly unamused watching the tape after having padded my recording of ITV1 by an hour as I thought a 3 hour programme wouldn't be long enough if the matches went the distance. Still, I'm sure the mainstream audience greatly enjoyed another You've Been Framed rerun  The coverage did continue on ITV4, but that's no good if you're taping it  

Other than that I've preferred ITV Sport's coverage to Sky's PDC efforts, it makes a great change from how Sky would have covered it, with Sid no doubt belittling any player who hasn't jumped over, then suddenly when they do they're the best thing since sliced bread and Dave Lanning banging on about "the newcomer" Gary Anderson (yes, apart from winning the 2007 IDL, the first tournament in 15 years to feature almost every top class darter, winning a heap of BDO floor tournaments and the fact that he's played at the Lakeside for at least five years, reaching the semi finals in 2003, he is quite the spring chicken!!), and Rod Harrington seemingly finding himself unable to preview any match without banging on about the "Great strides made by Sky Sports and the PDC"


----------



## CharlieAddict (Nov 25, 2007)

the hammer is on a roll...


----------



## Jazzz (Nov 25, 2007)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> the hammer is on a roll...


hammers don't roll! well not very well


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 25, 2007)

I found the final a bit of an anti-climax tbh. Taylor wins again...yawn.

Yesterdays two semis were much more edge of your seat thrilling matches...


----------



## mhwfc (Nov 25, 2007)

It was a cracking start to the final, when they were 5-5 and both averaging 105  it looked like it could be something special, but once Taylor won the next session 5-0 there was only going to be one winner. Shame, Taylor v Anderson would have been a worthy final, the player ranked number 1 in the PDC versus the WDF/BDO number 1, but it was seeded for a Taylor (no 2 seed) v Barney (no 1 seed) final, with Anderson the number 3 seed.


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 25, 2007)

mhwfc said:
			
		

> It was a cracking start to the final, when they were 5-5 and both averaging 105  it looked like it could be something special, but once Taylor won the next session 5-0 there was only going to be one winner. Shame, Taylor v Anderson would have been a worthy final, the player ranked number 1 in the PDC versus the WDF/BDO number 1, but it was seeded for a Taylor (no 2 seed) v Barney (no 1 seed) final, with Anderson the number 3 seed.



It was looking like the Hammer has a bit of self belief in the early legs, but quite early on Talyor did a bit of subtle bully tactics and set up a finish rather than going straight for a finish, when Hamilton was on a 157? finsh. Taylor sent a message there that he though Hamilton couldn't take out the 157 and after he didn't he seemed to loose a bit of the belief...

I'd have loved a Taylor V Anderson final or even an Anderson v McDine final. In other forums it's been suggested that the draw was fixed so that Anderson and Taylor couldn't meet in the final. Hmmmm...

And you were right in one of your earlier posts about Sid. It was great to have a tournament without him. He winds me up with all the talk of lipsticks, stacking, understacking, his endless comparisons of people to Taylor (especially in Barney matches as he's convinced Barney has copied his throw), his constant big upping of the PDC and putting down of the BDO, and people being 'Tayloresque'  He needs to get his head out of Taylor's arse. The commentry on this tourney was much more even handed and loads less annoying...


----------



## Rosco (Nov 25, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> I found the final a bit of an anti-climax tbh. Taylor wins again...yawn.
> 
> Yesterdays two semis were much more edge of your seat thrilling matches...




Yep totally agree with that, even throwing half quality Taylor is still capable of winning, seeing off all other contenders. Boring yes but we mustn't forget he is in fact a living legend.

Also re the commentary stuff, yes agree with all other posts, I like Sids occasional funny madness but I'm sure he's got shares in pdc/sky/Taylor! Its almost blatantly obvious unless he is a complete saddo.

And hats off to Steve Beaton, I'm amazed at his commentary skills and slightly awkward interview skills, still he's learning. He's always seemed abit nervous when he's been interviewed himself in the past. Good for you Steve.

All in all an exceptionally good tournament, well done itv (even with the adverts!). Looking forward to next years.



And Lisa, are you saying the PDC didn't want to risk a BDO player beating Taylor in the final and untimately bringing the high almightly Sky/pdc plunging back down to Earth?


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 25, 2007)

Rosco said:
			
		

> And Lisa, are you saying the PDC didn't want to risk a BDO player beating Taylor in the final and untimately bringing the high almightly Sky/pdc plunging back down to Earth?



Aye i think i did  It's just what i've read on another board i go to, but you have to consider it's an inaugural tournament run by the PDC. The last thing they would want is Gary Anderson's name on the trophy first. Mind you, it may have been anyway if he'd beaten Taylor in the semis...


----------



## mhwfc (Nov 26, 2007)

*PDC World Championship 1st round draw*



> www.planetdarts.tv
> First Round Draw (bracket order to appear shortly)
> Phil Taylor (1) v Michael van Gerwen
> Adrian Gray (32) v Mark Walsh
> ...



Taylor v MVG could be a cracker, Van Gerwen has shown in the Dutch tournaments that he doesn't hold any fear of any of the big names, and he's got the game to beat Taylor, and after his recent form there shouldn't be too much pressure on Van Gerwen, and I fancy van der Rassel to send Lloyd home  in time for Christmas.

Van der Voort v Klassen should be very tasty, the recent defector Eccles has got a good chance against Wayne Jones, Manley versus Toon Greebe is potentially a good match, Manley can be dodgy in the first round and Greebe looks about twelve but he can throw.

http://www.toongreebe.nl/


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 26, 2007)

mhwfc said:
			
		

> Taylor v MVG could be a cracker, Van Gerwen has shown in the Dutch tournaments that he doesn't hold any fear of any of the big names, and he's got the game to beat Taylor, and after his recent form there shouldn't be too much pressure on Van Gerwen, and I fancy van der Rassel to send Lloyd home  in time for Christmas.
> 
> Van der Voort v Klassen should be very tasty, the recent defector Eccles has got a good chance against Wayne Jones, Manley versus Toon Greebe is potentially a good match, Manley can be dodgy in the first round and Greebe looks about twelve but he can throw.
> 
> http://www.toongreebe.nl/



I've got tickets for the evening session of the first round matches on 17th December. It would be brilliant to see MVG v Taylor  

I've been watching televised darts since my folks let me stay up to watch Jockey Wilson winning the Embassy in the early 80's. I've loved darts ever since, but this is the first time i will have ever seen 'proper' live darts apart from the odd pub game. I am so looking forward to it. I don't really mind what i see on 17th but seeing the draw there are a few that jump out at me


----------



## Rosco (Nov 27, 2007)

Good to see the Monkey (Colin Monk) up there again, now theres a real nice bloke and a player with true passion for the game.


Much the same as me Lisa with the loving the darts thing, I remember back in the 70's watching those classic games where all the players smoked and got drunk while scoring massively and being cheered on by a drunk and very smokey crowd! Afterwards I'd be straight out in the garden practicing those Jocky Wilson shots with my dartboard nailed on the silver birch tree. Great stuff I thought, one day I'll be there myself and be cheered on like a smoking drunk dart slinging hero that I wanted to be, and of course I'd always win!  


Well I had ambition! 


Have a great time Lisa, wish I was going.


----------



## baffled (Nov 27, 2007)

Order of play is now up on the PDC site, Taylor plays on the Tuesday evening (just booked a couple of tickets for that night)

Ladbrokes.com PDC World Darts Championship
Schedule of Play
Monday 17th December 2007 (4 x First Round)

7pm: Alan Tabern v Per Laursen

8pm: Adrian Gray v Mark Walsh

9pm: Wayne Mardle v Ray Carver

10pm: Colin Lloyd v Jan van der Rassel

Tuesday 18th December 2007 (4 x First Round)

7pm: Roland Scholten v Matt Clark

8pm: Peter Manley v Toon Greebe

9pm: Phil Taylor v Michael van Gerwen

10pm: Mervyn King v German Qualifier 2

Wednesday 19th December 2007 (2 x Preliminary Round + 8 x First Round)

12.30pm: Akihiro Nakagawa v Anthony Forde (P)

1.00pm: Rizal Barellano v Miloslav Navratil (P)

1.30pm: Wes Newton v Jamie Caven

2.30pm: Denis Ovens v Colin Monk

3.30pm: Mick McGowan v Jason Barry

4.30pm: Barrie Bates v Gerry Convery

7pm: Bob Anderson v Jason Clark

8pm: Terry Jenkins v Kirk Shepherd

9pm: Chris Mason v Steve Brown

10pm: Kevin Painter v Gary Mawson

Thursday 20th December 2007 (2 x Preliminary Round + 8 x First Round)

12.30pm: Ashfaque Sayed v Shi Yongsheng (P)

1.00pm: Alan Bolton v Erwin Extercatte (P)

1.30pm: Andy Jenkins v Barellano/Navratil

2.30pm: Wayne Jones v Tony Eccles

3.30pm: Andy Hamilton v Leroy Kwadijk

4.30pm: Alex Roy v Warren Parry

7pm: Dennis Priestley v Steve Maish

8pm: Adrian Lewis v Dave Askew

9pm: Raymond van Barneveld v Nakagawa/Forde

10pm: Vincent van der Voort v Jelle Klaasen

Friday 21st December 2007 (8 x First Round)

1pm: Alan Warriner-Little v Sayed/Yongsheng

2pm: Colin Osborne v Bolton/Extercatte

3pm: Andy Smith v German Qualifier 1

4pm: Steve Beaton v Steve Evans

7pm: Ronnie Baxter v Dan Olson

8pm: James Wade v Steve MacArthur

9pm: John Part v Charles Losper

10pm: Mark Dudbridge v Steve Hine 

Been looking at Ebay for finals tickets and may book a pair yet.


----------



## Rosco (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks for posting that baffled, much appreciated


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (Dec 15, 2007)

Smith and Jones Darts sketch:


And Barneveld's nine-darter:


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (Dec 17, 2007)

It's started - fucking chuffed, but I do miss the Circus Tavern. There is something special about that place. I guess they wanted a bigger venue to meet the demand for tickets.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Dec 17, 2007)

Any cheeky streams of this anywhere?


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (Dec 18, 2007)

Fuck me, I didn't watch the last game last night - but Colin Lloyd got beaten by the Dutchman.

Mark Walsh against Adrian Gray looked a bit one-sided at first, but turned into a decent nervy encounter.


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (Dec 18, 2007)

The one to watch tonight:

9pm: Phil Taylor v Michael van Gerwen

I really van Gerwen dicks him.


----------



## Lisarocket (Dec 18, 2007)

Kenny Vermouth said:
			
		

> Fuck me, I didn't watch the last game last night - but Colin Lloyd got beaten by the Dutchman.
> 
> Mark Walsh against Adrian Gray looked a bit one-sided at first, but turned into a decent nervy encounter.



There weren't many people left in the hall by time the Lloyd v Van Der Rassell game finished, but it was worth staying for. 

It was a really great atmosphere- lots of friendly people, but it was bloody expensive. They are doing a system where you have to buy tickets for the food and beer. It worked out to be £3.50 for a normal Carlsberg or a pint of Courage  

The old bloke sat next to us from the Wood Green Labour Club was complaining about there being no betting (even though there were signs pointing to where it should be) there as he was used to having a punt on each match. I was a bit gutted too as my money would have been on Van Der Rassell  

I'll definitely go again next year


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (Dec 18, 2007)

How does the food and beer ticket system work?


----------



## Lisarocket (Dec 18, 2007)

Kenny Vermouth said:
			
		

> How does the food and beer ticket system work?



There's a bunch of booths in the main bar where you can buy tickets for £1.75 each (cash only!). The bar and all the food stalls only accept the tickets. 

Was 2 tickets for most drinks. 3 tickets for a spirit. 2 tickets for a burger. 1 ticket for chips.

Be aware of how many tickets you need as there are no refunds for unused tickets. We nearly got caught out when they shut the bar (another reason why the venue emptied out during the last match), but managed to find someone who would serve us so we used up all our tickets...


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (Dec 18, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> There's a bunch of booths in the main bar where you can buy tickets for £1.75 each (cash only!). The bar and all the food stalls only accept the tickets.
> 
> Was 2 tickets for most drinks. 3 tickets for a spirit. 2 tickets for a burger. 1 ticket for chips.
> 
> Be aware of how many tickets you need as there are no refunds for unused tickets. We nearly got caught out when they shut the bar (another reason why the venue emptied out during the last match), but managed to find someone who would serve us so we used up all our tickets...


What an annoying system.


----------



## baffled (Dec 19, 2007)

First time at the darts last night and had a fantastic time, we got really lucky as every match went to the wire ensuring we got our monies worth.

I enjoyed myself so much that I'll be going again tomorrow for the morning session (loads of tickets available on the door) and whilst I despise token systems there was plenty of guys table serving large bottles of beer, still expensive mind.


----------



## baffled (Dec 19, 2007)

For those without Sky.......

mms://81.173.21.65/dartslive

Open in Windows Media Player.


----------



## Rosco (Dec 20, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> There's a bunch of booths in the main bar where you can buy tickets for £1.75 each (cash only!). The bar and all the food stalls only accept the tickets.
> 
> Was 2 tickets for most drinks. 3 tickets for a spirit. 2 tickets for a burger. 1 ticket for chips.
> 
> Be aware of how many tickets you need as there are no refunds for unused tickets. We nearly got caught out when they shut the bar (another reason why the venue emptied out during the last match), but managed to find someone who would serve us so we used up all our tickets...




Yep, a damn annoying system, I've suffered the token/ticket/beer malarky at a few (not darts) venues in the past and as far as I have been told, its something to do with the bar not having the correct licence to serve and sell alcohol? Which is why they can only swap alcohol for tickets rather than cash?

I could be totally wrong tho.


----------



## Rosco (Dec 20, 2007)

Kenny Vermouth said:
			
		

> Smith and Jones Darts sketch:
> 
> 
> And Barneveld's nine-darter:




Nice one Kenny, cheers for both of them


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (Dec 20, 2007)

Some big guns out tonight then - Barneveld, Adrian Lewis and Priestley.

I'm also looking forward to seeing Alex Roy again, he was quality entertainment last year.


----------



## Lisarocket (Dec 20, 2007)

baffled said:
			
		

> For those without Sky.......
> 
> mms://81.173.21.65/dartslive
> 
> Open in Windows Media Player.



 I'll try that out tonight. I'm oop North for xmas in the land of NoSky


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (Dec 20, 2007)

My five favourite players at the moment (in no order):

Raymond van Barneveld
Alex Roy
Colin Osbourne
John Part
Kevin Painter


----------



## baffled (Dec 20, 2007)

just got in from another enjoyable session, in fact I enjoyed it so much that I'm tempted to go again tomorrow.

Happy to see Andy Jenkins and Andy Hamilton go through.


----------



## baffled (Dec 21, 2007)

A few crappy cameraphone pics from the last couple of days.

















As well as tickets still being available on the door for the early rounds, they have also announced an additional 50 extra tickets daily for all sessions upto and including the final (floor seats available on the day from the box office).


----------



## baffled (Dec 21, 2007)

baffled said:
			
		

> For those without Sky.......
> 
> mms://81.173.21.65/dartslive
> 
> Open in Windows Media Player.




Just been watching the afternoon session on this link and it's been solid throughout, switches between Dutch and English commentary but otherwise it's perfect.


----------



## baffled (Dec 28, 2007)

I seem to be the only one intereted but anyhooo, Barney went out tonight and if Taylor would oblige by following suit (been close three times now) then we could be on for the most open final yet.


----------



## Rosco (Dec 29, 2007)

Kenny Vermouth said:
			
		

> I'm also looking forward to seeing Alex Roy again, he was quality entertainment last year.




Even just for his hysterically funny facial expressions, anyway sadly he's out now, knocked for six by the Darth.

And good luck to Mardle today, he's going to need all the luck in the world to beat Taylor, really hope he does though, he deserves it.


----------



## Rosco (Dec 29, 2007)

baffled said:
			
		

> I seem to be the only one intereted but anyhooo, Barney went out tonight and if Taylor would oblige by following suit (been close three times now) then we could be on for the most open final yet.




We're reading mate but don't get time to post, its a busy time of year!

Great pics by the way, cheers.

Did you find the new venue a bit too big to keep such an atmosphere going? It looks huge on the telly and the Part/Roy match last night seemed to get little crowd interest at all.


----------



## Rosco (Dec 31, 2007)

Well done to the outstanding Kirk Shepherd, and actually even a player of such talent like Mardle did incredibly well keeping up with the speed and scoring. I thought Mardle would buckle under the strain way before the match ended, but no, Mardle battled on to the gruesome end and he gets much respect for that.

Kirk has an obvious skill for the game, whether its a Klassen one off sort of skill or a Taylor consistent type of skill we and him have yet to find out. What we do know is that his treble 20 scoring and finishing throughout this tournament have been ferocious and unforgiving leaving some players wondering whether its all really worth it at all!

Good luck to him in the final and gutted for Mardle, I think deep down even he was dazed and confused!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 31, 2007)

i put a small wager on sheperd after he got through to the semi final - £2 @10/1,


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 31, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> i put a small wager on sheperd after he got through to the semi final - £2 @10/1,


Pity you didn't get him at the outset, 500-1  Good on the lad, he's certainly entertaining. Happy new year matey


----------



## baffled (Dec 31, 2007)

Rosco said:
			
		

> We're reading mate but don't get time to post, its a busy time of year!
> 
> Great pics by the way, cheers.
> 
> Did you find the new venue a bit too big to keep such an atmosphere going? It looks huge on the telly and the Part/Roy match last night seemed to get little crowd interest at all.



I went a few times this year but have never been to the Tavern to compare it, I must admit to being shocked at first when I saw how far away we were (and I (had a decent table).

The earlier sessions lacked atmosphere to begin with but certainly built up as the day went on, the evening session seemed to have a better crowd from the off though.

Don't think the standard has been great this year but the drama and tension has more than made up for it.

Had 2 good days betting this week, did a double on Painter/Mardle in QF's and then a Part/Shepherd Double in the semi's, I've got a tenner on Part to take it 7-3 tomorrow.


----------



## Rosco (Dec 31, 2007)

baffled said:
			
		

> Don't think the standard has been great this year but the drama and tension has more than made up for it.




Must agree there baffled, quality of scoring by most has been unbelievably bad, not that that necessarily makes a bad match or tournament, its just that the big numbers are expected from the pro's and rightly so. But even Taylor struggled to get past a 95 average in his quarter final and I'm not entirely sure he even did that.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 31, 2007)

Paulie Tandoori said:
			
		

> Pity you didn't get him at the outset, 500-1  Good on the lad, he's certainly entertaining. Happy new year matey


aye, mind you he only appeared on my radar when i heard he won the q/f, hny to you too


----------



## Rosco (Dec 31, 2007)

Well I've just stuck a fiver on Shepherd to wipe Part out at 7-0! At 250-1 I was hypnotised into thinking it might just possibly happen!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 31, 2007)

Rosco said:
			
		

> Well I've just stuck a fiver on Shepherd to wipe Part out at 7-0! At 250-1 I was hypnotised into thinking it might just possibly happen!


good luck on that!!, if it comes off you'll be over a thousand richer, and i'll have £20


----------



## baffled (Dec 31, 2007)

Rosco said:
			
		

> Well I've just stuck a fiver on Shepherd to wipe Part out at 7-0! At 250-1 I was hypnotised into thinking it might just possibly happen!



More chance of Jesus staggering through Leicester Square at midnight, singing Auld Langs syne while slugging back a bottle of Jack Daniels  

But good luck to you and lets hope it's a cracking final.


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (Jan 1, 2008)

At least Taylor won't win it this year.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 1, 2008)

^ or barney, though it might be Part, whose usually the guy who wins it if it aint them two it seems. Im hoping Shepherd causes an upset, but we'll see. Really wnated Mardle to be in the final.


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (Jan 2, 2008)

So the shit tournament starts on Saturday, won't be bothering to watch any of that.

And Ray Stubbs can fuck off with his pathetic "special venue", "special tournament" and "Bobby George, he's not just a darts player, he's a friend".


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 2, 2008)

^ LOL! What tourney is that then? thoguht there would be abit of a break after the biggest tourney, oh well. It was easy for part in the end, but shepherd tried to make it intertaining in the 2nd half, was just too late though.All credit to him even so.


----------



## mhwfc (Jan 2, 2008)

Kenny Vermouth said:
			
		

> So the shit tournament starts on Saturday, won't be bothering to watch any of that.



The PDC has a stronger field these days, but there's still plenty of class players in the BDO, look at Gary Anderson winning both the joint BDO/PDC tournaments in Holland, and I like seeing the talented young players coming through like Webster and Waites.

A good darts match is a good darts match regardless of the channel it's on or the organisation it's in. 

And at least the BBC doesn't have Sid sucking up to Taylor


----------



## nightowl (Jan 2, 2008)

mhwfc said:
			
		

> And at least the BBC doesn't have Sid sucking up to Taylor



amen to that. although the pdc is probably stronger overall i think the taylor factor has tipped the balance way over to their side in recent years. i think as taylor's career starts to wind down it might not seen like there is such a huge gap between the two tournaments.


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (Jan 4, 2008)

Sid's best comment from the tournament: 

"Kirk Shepherd's got the same nostril structure as Bristow."


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi darts fans  

God! did i miss the whole shebang of the PDC Worlds. I mean, i was there on the first night at Ally Pally full of hope for my outside bets (would have been £1,300 for a £2 e/w if Van Der Rassell had gone all the way and got to the final!!!) and then in the land of NoSky and then (at another rellies place) in the land of NoTinternet i couldn't even watch the lovely free Dutch darts feed...

So, Me as a lover of Darth Maple should have held my nerve and bunged some money on him right at the begining rather than having a few speculative outsider bets. I had a feeling he would go far, but missed so many rounds that by the time i caught a few it wasn't worth having a punt on him 

Never mind though...

I'm back in the land of Tinternet at last and it's great to see the darts thread still here where it should be at the front end of the action in the sports forum...

Yes! Back just in time for Lovely Lakeside. The comfortable land of Tony Green's pipe and slipper approach to commentary, which is infinitely better than Sid Twaddle's screech of lipsticks and stacking when he used to speak of such things as men being like gladiators and ancient greeks and suchlike...

And the return of Martin Fitzmaurice and the BBCi red button stuff when you hear the end of some un PC joke and the announcement of the winner of the meat raffle  


Yes! For i have just been oop North, but i have returned to enjoy with you the joy that is the Lakeside World Darts Championship 

And it will be a beautiful thing to have John Part doing his usual commentary and everyone at the BDO and the BBC acknowledging the champion that he well and truly is!!! People may slag off the BDO, but they have always been able to do that, rather than Barry Hearn's regular efforts to put down the BDO at the ITV M.O.D's recently...

Roll on tomorrow. 

Ladies and Gentlemen. 

Lets. Play. Darts.  

*studies form quickly*...not quite sure, but Anderson could have it this year as he seems to be performing much better on the stage than in previous years...

What do you think fellow darts fans?


----------



## mhwfc (Jan 5, 2008)

If Anderson gets past his usual first round problems at the Lakeside he's got to be the favourite, he was the best player on either tour in 2007 imo.

On the other side of the draw Mark Webster's one to look out for, he's won loads of floor tournaments and the World Cup singles, and played some absolutely sublime darts on the way to reaching the IDL final, He won't win though as I've backed him at 9/1!! A ridiculously high price for a player of his quality.

Walton and Thornton who play each other tonight look on form. John Boy got to the semis of the Winmau hitting a 9 darter on the way, and Thornton won the tourmament consistently hitting mid to late 90s averages throughout the tournament, if he takes that form to Lakeside he'll go very far.

Adams and Nixon play each other tomorrow night, Adams has been out of form since his Worlds win I fancy it to be another nailbiter, but for Nixon to get his revenge.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 5, 2008)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> And it will be a beautiful thing to have John Part doing his usual commentary and everyone at the BDO and the BBC acknowledging the champion that he well and truly is!!!



Well i was wrong there! There's no sign of John Part in the commentary box
 Wonder if it was his decision?

They seem to be trying out Ted Hankey as a replacement...

But. Bobby has mentioned the PDC worlds and said he really enjoyed it this year as they opened it up for qualifiers.

First session wasn't that brilliant. No-one set the oche alight.

Robson and O'Shea scraped it. They can both play much better than that. Webster really needs to work on his doubles if he wants to go any further. Did enjoy the Fitton game though.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 5, 2008)

mhwfc said:
			
		

> If Anderson gets past his usual first round problems at the Lakeside he's got to be the favourite, he was the best player on either tour in 2007 imo.
> 
> On the other side of the draw Mark Webster's one to look out for, he's won loads of floor tournaments and the World Cup singles, and played some absolutely sublime darts on the way to reaching the IDL final, He won't win though as I've backed him at 9/1!! A ridiculously high price for a player of his quality.
> 
> ...



Agree with you. On recent form Anderson or Webster should have it, but Thornton and John Boy played well at the World Masters and so did Fitton, who was the only one nearly on form in the matches today...

Must get a bet on. I haven't even looked at the odds yet


----------



## mhwfc (Jan 5, 2008)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Agree with you. On recent form Anderson or Webster should have it, but Thornton and John Boy played well at the World Masters and so did Fitton, who was the only one nearly on form in the matches today...
> 
> Must get a bet on. I haven't even looked at the odds yet



Webster's scoring was very good today but his doubles were suspect, but now he's got his first round and first game of the tournament nerves out of the way he should kick on and have a decent tournament. 

Here are the latest odds

http://www.oddschecker.com/other-sports/darts/bdo-darts-world-championships/win-market

Shame Part's not commentating he always added intelligence to the BBC coverage that you just don't get on Sky, ironic that one of the BDO's main assets was a PDC player!! I'd imagine he's gone back to Canada to spend some well earned time with his family, I read on another forum before the Worlds that if he qualified for the Premier League he'd spend the whole two months that it goes on for in the UK, rather than fly between the UK and Canada every week as he did when he was in the League before.


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (Jan 6, 2008)

Does anyone know of any decent online darts games? I did find one once, but it was pretty shit.

I have the urge to play while I'm sitting here at my desk on a Sunday with just a few people in the office.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 6, 2008)

Is it just me or does this tourney atm look really shit compared to the sky one?I know its only the opening round, but i just can't get behind this tourney like i could the sky one, the crowd was far better in the sky tourney, even in the first round. think its something to do with the presentation of it all to, dunno.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 6, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:
			
		

> Is it just me or does this tourney atm look really shit compared to the sky one?I know its only the opening round, but i just can't get behind this tourney like i could the sky one, the crowd was far better in the sky tourney, even in the first round. think its something to do with the presentation of it all to, dunno.



It is a bit of a slow start, but it will pick up. To be fair the first round of the PDC wasn't that great either. But you're right about the presentation- the BDO's old fashioned social club feel can't really compete with the glitzy WWE type presentation the PDC do. It's different, but not necessarily better...

Disagree with you about the crowds being better at the PDC tourney though. The crowd i was in at Ally Pally were shouting out during play and some of them seemed to be there just to get pissed and get on the telly rather than being there to watch the darts. Mind you the stage was miles away for some of them, so i suppose they had to do something to keep themselves occupied!

The difference with the BDO crowd is that they do give the best of order when the match is in play and it's made clear by the Ref that if there is shouting during play then they will be found and ejected. I totally agree with this. It's about giving the players the respect they deserve.

I think allowing the crowds to act like they're on the terraces could be the downfall of the PDC one day. I blame the Premier League for this. The audience really do seem to be there just to get pissed and chant things. I get fed up hearing "walking in a (insert appropriate name) wonderland" or "There's only one........." while the players are throwing. At least get some varied chants rather than repeating the same shit over and over again! The noise has to get really bad before the PDC Refs say anything.

I think it's only a matter of time before there's a massive punch up at a Premier League event and aparently there were a few scuffles outside the Sheffield one last year.

Anyway, that's just imho...

Big upset today with Gary Anderson going out. It's anyones tournament now. Don't know why, but i stuck a couple of quid on the Dutch lad to beat Anderson, so i'm already in profit


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 6, 2008)

Hmm gets a matter of personal preference in regards to the chanting, i enjoy those chants,lol. Yeah theyre old, but fun imo. I think its all cause i know most of the darts players on the sky one, but i know none of these players on bbc atm. Ill give it a chance though as the tourney goes on. Who are the players to watch?


----------



## baffled (Jan 6, 2008)

I agree with everything you said Lisa regarding the crowd noise while players at the oche, I also noticed that it took quite a lot for the refs to call for order at the Ally Pally and at times even the players were asking the crowd to keep it down.

Due to work I haven't caught any BDO action yet but will catch some during the week.


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (Jan 7, 2008)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Big upset today with Gary Anderson going out. It's anyones tournament now. Don't know why, but i stuck a couple of quid on the Dutch lad to beat Anderson, so i'm already in profit


It's a shame Anderson went out. He's the only BDO player I like at the moment, I hope he joins the PDC soon.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 7, 2008)

Thats why i cant watch bdo, all the good players move up to the PDC, it takes away from the 'big time feel' to it. Anyhow can someone answer my question i asked earlier..who are the players to watch/favourites?


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (Jan 7, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:
			
		

> ..who are the players to watch/favourites?


No one now Anderson's out.

I can't bear watching the likes of Ted Hankey, that pony-tailled prick from Oz and Weirdie Beardie.


----------



## Onket (Jan 7, 2008)

That Moody chap was making me chuckle today.


----------



## mattie (Jan 7, 2008)

Kenny Vermouth said:
			
		

> No one now Anderson's out.
> 
> I can't bear watching the likes of Ted Hankey, that pony-tailled prick from Oz and Weirdie Beardie.



Hankey threw quite a hissy fit in his match just now.  No idea what was said by someone in the crowd, suppose it could be any one of a number of things.


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (Jan 8, 2008)

mattie said:
			
		

> Hankey threw quite a hissy fit in his match just now.  No idea what was said by someone in the crowd, suppose it could be any one of a number of things.


I didn't watch it, but apparently he was upset by some booing. Anyone know why they were booing him?


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 8, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:
			
		

> Thats why i cant watch bdo, all the good players move up to the PDC, it takes away from the 'big time feel' to it. Anyhow can someone answer my question i asked earlier..who are the players to watch/favourites?



It's hard to call now as most people expected Anderson to have it this year, but there are still a couple of people to look out for- Webster is the No. 1 seed, but he's in the top half of the draw and has to get through some good players. He was badly missing doubles in his first match though. 

I reckon Fitton stands a chance if he can get through Webster. Moody was amusing the other night. He really seems to be enjoying his time on the stage, so that could make for an entertaining (if slow) match when he plays Webster.

Thornton, who won the World Masters is playing well, so is Adams the defending champion. 

One of Kenny's faves  Whitlock 'the wizard of Aus' has been tipped in the bottom half of the draw, but i'm not so sure as he doesn't perform to his best at Lakeside. 

Rest of the bottom half of the draw- Waites and Woods are playing well, Woods surprised me as i don't remember him playing so well in previous years. Then there's the young Dutch fella Roosenbrand who knocked out Gary Anderson...

If Ted Hankey could get it together and play to his previous form he could steam through the bottom half of the draw, but he seems to be having trouble at the moment. Shame as i thought he would be a good outside bet at 33-1

If you like the razamatazz of the walk-ons then there's not much there for you really as most of the decent walk-ons walked on to the PDC, apart from Hankey and his bats and Fitton and his nutty boy dance.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 8, 2008)

Kenny Vermouth said:
			
		

> I didn't watch it, but apparently he was upset by some booing. Anyone know why they were booing him?



I watched it but i don't know whay they were booing him. Rab Butler gave them a right telling off and said that the players hadn't worked hard all year to be put off by 4 or 5 idiots in the crowd and asked them to go and boo in the car park instead  

Ted spit the dummy and randomly threw his last dart on the floor, but there was obviously something up as West patted Ted on the back as a gesture of support and i'm fairly sure when he won that leg he did the finger to someone down the front.

I went over to BBCi after and caught Martin Fitzmaurice asking the crowd after the match to point out the people who called out so they could be ejected.

I must say though. I like the hard line the Refs are taking with the calling out during play as i don't remember it ever being a problem at Lakeside before and i think they are aware that controlling that is at least one way they can be perceived as different to the PDC...


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (Jan 8, 2008)

People should only be allowed to heckle Phil Taylor.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks lisa, was waiting for a reply like that!  I actually know who adams is i think, now i know a bit more of the top names i might give it a chance. The entrances in this tourney do look abit minor though,lol. Hopefully itll pick up when it gets to around the quarter finals.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 8, 2008)

Kenny Vermouth said:
			
		

> People should only be allowed to heckle Phil Taylor.



Waht makes me laugh is that they do regularly heckle Taylor with the two standard chants while he's throwing, which kind of defeats the purpose of chanting to support him


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 8, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:
			
		

> Thanks lisa, was waiting for a reply like that!  I actually know who adams is i think, now i know a bit more of the top names i might give it a chance. The entrances in this tourney do look abit minor though,lol. Hopefully itll pick up when it gets to around the quarter finals.



No worries TrippyLondoner. Happy to help etc.

Keep your eye on Fitton. He's just slaughtered Gary Robson 4-0
I may have tipped a winner there, but as i said before he's in the tough half of the draw and will have to face Webster (unless laughing boy Moody and his massive crowd support manages to wangle a win against Webster tonight) to go any further...


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 9, 2008)

Ted Hankey looked unstoppable today - scoring highly and nailing the doubles.

Now that Stompe is out, I think I want Ted to win, I even quite like the fact he's such a miserable old twat.


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (Jan 10, 2008)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> I think I want Ted to win, I even quite like the fact he's such a miserable old twat.


Seconded.

And he did look good against the X-factor knob.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 10, 2008)

Kenny Vermouth said:
			
		

> Seconded.
> 
> And he did look good against the X-factor knob.



I reckon Cowell's 'people' will be on the phone to him soon. Can't see them allowing him to use the X Factor name and logo for much longer.

Thirded BTW. I'd love Ted to win it too. He is a bit of a miserable git, but he's kind of loveable too!

He's very capable and if he's hitting his doubles as well as his usual high scoring he'll be unbeatable. When i checked the draw at the begining of the tourney i though he was a possibility as he'd only have to get through Gary Anderson really....

Fingers still crossed for my 33-1. It definitely still alive at the moment 

Predictions for the semis:
Thornton 
Fitton
Hankey
Woods

Anyone else have any prediction ideas?


----------



## rocketman (Jan 10, 2008)

*Classic commentary*

I'm so happy I just heard them say this:

"Three words - 'magic darts'"

Wonderful - with maths like that you can see why they do commentary!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 10, 2008)

Adams/thornton turning out to be a good match, having to switch to interactivenow but even im interested, so glad i have sky for this.  Thornton madeit 4-4 in sets in dramatic fashion btw after being 4-2 down. Adams just won the first leg of this final set.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 10, 2008)

Adams survives the comeback and wins 5-4  There's only one Martin adams..o wait, they dont sing that here to they? psh...


----------



## Jazzz (Jan 10, 2008)

rocketman said:
			
		

> I'm so happy I just heard them say this:
> 
> "Three words - 'magic darts'"
> 
> Wonderful - with maths like that you can see why they do commentary!


That's a [deliberate] variant of a Sid Waddell classic, which may or may not have been intentional

_There's only one word for that - 'magic darts!'_


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 10, 2008)

Well, my predictions were good when i was on about them earlier to Trippylondoner, but my semis predictions are totally falling apart  

Thornton did well, but i knew it would be a close one, so well done Martin...

Ted, however didn't turn up at all for tonight's match. In form he could have walked it, but god knows what happened to him tonight. It looked like he was taking it far to easy in the early stages.

Well done to Whitlock. My bad for not sticking with it and betting on him this year like i've done (and lost) in previous years though...


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 11, 2008)

Congratulations to the BBC graphics department who had Anastasia and Stephanie Smee's throws and scores mixed up for over half the game.


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (Jan 11, 2008)

Jazzz said:
			
		

> That's a [deliberate] variant of a Sid Waddell classic, which may or may not have been intentional
> 
> _There's only one word for that - 'magic darts!'_


Reminds me of some radio football commentary I heard once:

"There's only one word for that and that is that was not a goal."

Anyway, here's some darts magic from 1990:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=dRV0O1kZpmM


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 12, 2008)

Won a little bit on Anastasia  

The ladies final was a really good match- they seem to be improving every year. It's terrible that they were still having to play first to 2 sets in a final though.

Glad Anastasia won. Much as i like Trina i think it's time for some of the younger talent to come up in the ladies game...

As for the men. Bah! I've given up on predicting the winners now as i only managed 1 out of 3 in the quarters. I'd usually have the winner predicted by now, but the way it's gone so far i don't know which way it'll go


----------



## Jazzz (Jan 12, 2008)

Watched a bit last night of Fitton vs. Webster

I'm amazed that these top players make really bad errors in choosing what to throw at. Fitton had three darts at 38, I think. IIRC he played for 2 then double 18 (or 6 double 16, not sure. something like that). This might seem sensible but is in fact really silly. It means you can only have two shots at the double. Whereas if you aim for the double 19, you might have three shots at the double if you miss outside the board. If you hit single 19 then you get a second shot at a double anyway.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 13, 2008)

Watching the final now, great stuff.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 13, 2008)

Yep same here, loads of doubles missed just then as the tension rises.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 13, 2008)

Feckin hell, two 180's in a row plus about 30+ other ones now...! World class final this.

Lmao and another in the next leg!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 13, 2008)

Woooo the welshman won, deservingly. Great final.


----------



## mhwfc (Jan 13, 2008)

mhwfc said:
			
		

> On the other side of the draw Mark Webster's one to look out for, he's won loads of floor tournaments and the World Cup singles, and played some absolutely sublime darts on the way to reaching the IDL final, He won't win though as I've backed him at 9/1!! A ridiculously high price for a player of his quality.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 13, 2008)

Lucky git!!!! How much u win?


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 14, 2008)

Fantastic final. I was on the edge of my set for loads of it


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 14, 2008)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Fantastic final. I was on the edge of my set for loads of it



Great, Great final. Shame my bet on Webster to win 7-4 didn't come off though


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (Jan 14, 2008)

That was a great game. I've never seen Webster play, but he looks very good.

Let's hope he switches to the PDC and tests himself against the big guns soon.


----------



## Rosco (Jan 14, 2008)

Well done to Webster (girlfriend needs cheering up tho!) and a great final, dare I say a better final than the PDC one. Thats also the best I've seen the Wizard Whitlock throw.

As for other BDO players, I felt sorry for Adams this year, his throwing has really excelled in the last couple of years to a top standard. To add to that he's also a nice bloke and interacts with the crowd very naturally. 

Something Hankey lacks big time, did he think he was starring in a pantomime or something!? What a complete twat he made of himself this year, if he had concentrated on his darts rather than the childish growling and snarling he may have done a whole lot better. A severe case of taking it too far Ted, me thinks. And in answer to earlier posts I'm guessing Ted is the last player the PDC will want, I don't think tacky plastic bats will go down at all well with a thousand or so pissheads, and if anyones going to cause a massive punch up at the Ally have no doubt it'll be Ted. Crikey am I the only one that thinks he's a complete fool?

And.......Was a nice touch before the final to have all the previous champions on the stage, kind of a reminder of the true history of the arrers.


----------



## christonabike (Jan 14, 2008)

Just to add, the missus and I went on the Wednesday and had a fucking ball, it's a brilliant afternoon/night out. She got autographs and handshakes from a varirty of the players, Adams included. The atmosphere is great, we sat next to some guys with a full size Tubes cut-out, everyone is so friendly and you can get well pissed with like-minded people

Stick the 1st August in your diary as that is when you have to apply for tickets

A top top time, well recommended


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (Jan 16, 2008)

Has anyone ever gone to see county darts? What's it like?


----------



## christonabike (Jan 17, 2008)

Dunno, but I have just read Murder on the Dartboard

It gives you an idea of the different levels of play and is quite entertaining


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 17, 2008)

Planet Darts, which is a year in the life of Colin Lloyd is quite an enlightening read too.

Anyone read Wayne Mardle's book?


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (Jan 18, 2008)

Mardle's written a book? Amazing.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 18, 2008)

Kenny Vermouth said:
			
		

> Mardle's written a book? Amazing.


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (Jan 18, 2008)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

>


Right, that's it. I'm fucking buying it. There is no way that I cannot have that book in my house.

I think I'll leave it on the table in the front room and encourage visitors to read it.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 18, 2008)

Kenny Vermouth said:
			
		

> Right, that's it. I'm fucking buying it. There is no way that I cannot have that book in my house.
> 
> I think I'll leave it on the table in the front room and encourage visitors to read it.



It's my birthday in a few weeks. Hints are being dropped.

And no-one leaves my house without having my flatmate's copy of 'Planet Darts' foisted upon them.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 18, 2008)

While we're at it, Never mind Don Quixote

Is it MAR-DELL - Or Mar-dl?


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (Jan 18, 2008)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> While we're at it, Never mind Don Quixote
> 
> Is it MAR-DELL - Or Mar-dl?


I'd say the stress goes on the first syllable.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 18, 2008)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> Planet Darts, which is a year in the life of Colin Lloyd is quite an enlightening read too.
> 
> Anyone read Wayne Mardle's book?



No, but i've read Bobby George's book. Was a really good read actually


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 25, 2008)

Anyone else playing a lot of darts at the moment?

I've been down the local plenty in the last few weeks, and really starting to get decent. Got a 139 checkout last week (T20 T17 D14, seeing as you asked) and sank to my knees in celebration.


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (Feb 16, 2008)

It was nice to see Jenkins defeat Taylor in the Premier League the other night.

For about the first three or four legs Jenkins was absolutely on fire and came close to a nine-darter later in the game.


----------



## marksims68 (Feb 16, 2008)

King Biscuit Time said:


> Anyone else playing a lot of darts at the moment?
> 
> I've been down the local plenty in the last few weeks, and really starting to get decent. Got a 139 checkout last week (T20 T17 D14, seeing as you asked) and sank to my knees in celebration.



I have, in practice last night I hit 5 140's, 2 180's and a load of tons, just couldn't finish.......


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 1, 2008)

Thought it was time for a bump of the darts thread 

Anyone watching the new PDC European Darts Championship on ITV4?


----------



## Jazzz (Nov 1, 2008)

Lisarocket said:


> Thought it was time for a bump of the darts thread
> 
> Anyone watching the new PDC European Darts Championship on ITV4?



memememe! 

I have to watch all the matches!!


IT'S MY JOB


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 1, 2008)

Might watch some of it.


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 1, 2008)

Jazzz said:


> memememe!
> 
> I have to watch all the matches!!
> 
> ...



Cool job 

The Thornton match that was just on was quality. Not the walkover everyone thought it would be. Suljovic played really well. 

I don't know much about soft tip darts, but it seems he's a bit of a champion.


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 1, 2008)

Wow Manley v Wade was a fantastic match. I haven't seen Manley play that well for ages. The averages were around 88, which isn't too good, but the match itself was thrilling


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 1, 2008)

Watching this now.


----------



## mhwfc (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm really enjoying ITV's coverage of this, the knowledgeable co-commentary of Mason, Beaton and Warriner is far easier on the ears than Sid's verbal diarrhoea, it's been like listening to a couple of blokes talking darts down the pub rather than being berated by the pub bore about averages, understacking, lipstick, and Taylor when he's not playing in the current match or even that night.

Some of the banter's been priceless, I liked when Ned Boulting was discussing nicknames with John McDonnell, and threw back to Matt "Granny" Smith in the studio. Smith said he wouldn't take that from Ned "Atomic Dustbin". Early 90s indie references FTW


----------



## Jazzz (Nov 2, 2008)

Phil Taylor about to start...


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 2, 2008)

Jazzz said:


> Phil Taylor about to start...



He's giving Walsh loads of chances. More than anyone's had against him for ages. Shame Walsh isn't taking them  

I reckon Thornton has a chance against Taylor in the semis. You need to get some legs in early to beat Taylor. He's not brilliant when he's behind. Thornton's a good scorer and finisher. If Taylor misses his doubles like in this match Thornton will definitely take advantage.

Mind you. The Taylor Walsh match is still on, so maybe i'm speculating too far ahead of time there


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 2, 2008)

mhwfc said:


> I'm really enjoying ITV's coverage of this, the knowledgeable co-commentary of Mason, Beaton and Warriner is far easier on the ears than Sid's verbal diarrhoea, it's been like listening to a couple of blokes talking darts down the pub rather than being berated by the pub bore about averages, understacking, lipstick, and Taylor when he's not playing in the current match or even that night.



Aye. Totally agree with you. ITV have done a great job and it's refreshing to have decent commentary which doesn't revolve around Taylor

I really can't abide Sid and his constant banging on about stacking and understacking. As for 'Tayloresque' 

Really impressed with Mason, Beaton and Warriner-Little. Mason in particular seems to be comfortable in the role. 

The only thing i can slightly fault in the ITV coverage is the spotting is a bit slow at times.

Must say that it's also refreshing to see a European crowd giving the best of order during play, but still enjoying themselves at the right moments. I hope the people who go to the Premier League matches   take note of this.


----------



## Jazzz (Nov 2, 2008)

Blimey Lewis is playing out of his skin! Can barely keep up just watching the guy. He's just running through Barney right now


----------



## Jazzz (Nov 2, 2008)

Lewis wins with 108.62 average.... extraordinary. He's got to have a serious chance of unseating Taylor


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 2, 2008)

Jazzz said:


> Lewis wins with 108.62 average.... extraordinary. He's got to have a serious chance of unseating Taylor



If he plays as well as that he will have a chance. He's got a problem with consistency though and it must also rattle him a bit to be playing his mentor.

If Lewis gets to the final he may be playing Thornton though. It's not guaranteed that Taylor will get through if he misses his doubles again.


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 2, 2008)

Peter Manley is doing really well. I can't recall the last time i saw him playing so well. Wonder it's got anything to do with the friendly crowd as he's usually the panto villain over here. Maybe his new pink shirt is helping too


----------



## Rosco (Nov 3, 2008)

Bugger, I've just noticed this thread has bounced back again and suddenly realised I must be missing a major darts tournament! 

Where and what?


----------



## Jazzz (Nov 3, 2008)

Rosco said:


> Bugger, I've just noticed this thread has bounced back again and suddenly realised I must be missing a major darts tournament!
> 
> Where and what?



European Championship

I missed the final session too


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 4, 2008)

Rosco said:


> Bugger, I've just noticed this thread has bounced back again and suddenly realised I must be missing a major darts tournament!
> 
> Where and what?



I missed one a couple of weeks ago too...

The Grand Slam is on really soon  Should be a goodun. Better not miss that one Rosco!


----------



## pigtails (Nov 4, 2008)

I got my tickets for Lakeside last week - V excited!!


----------



## Dovydaitis (Nov 4, 2008)

might have to have words with my cousin. she works in the ticket office for the wolves civic. hmmm


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 4, 2008)

pigtails said:


> I got my tickets for Lakeside last week - V excited!!



Ooh. Cool. 

I'll be watching out for a sign again! "Is real Urbans" could be a popular one this year


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 6, 2008)

The draw has been done for the Grand Slam 

http://www.itv.com/Sport/Darts/News/GrandSlamofDartsdraw/default.html

GROUP A

Phil Taylor (1)
Vincent van der Voort
Andy Jenkins
Phill Nixon

GROUP B

Andy Hamilton (8)
Alan Tabern
Simon Whitlock
Brian Woods

GROUP C

Mark Webster (4)
Mervyn King
Michael van Gerwen
Colin McGarry

GROUP D

John Part (5)
Wayne Mardle
Kevin McDine
Anastasia Dobromyslova

GROUP E

Raymond van Barneveld (2)
Robert Thornton
Gary Mawson
Kirk Shepherd

GROUP F

Terry Jenkins (7)
Colin Lloyd
Wes Newton
Darin Young

GROUP G

James Wade (3)
Adrian Lewis
Denis Ovens
Niels de Ruiter

GROUP H

Gary Anderson (6)
Kevin Painter
Darryl Fitton
Paul Nicholson

Some difficult groups there...

I noticed on the ITV site that there's also a Pro Celebrity competition on 14 November on ITV4 at 7pm. Should be good for a giggle. I see Michael 'Spirit' Le Vell and Phil 'The Cat' Tufnell will be making an appearance again 

http://www.itv.com/Sport/Darts/News/ProCelebrityDraw/default.html


----------



## Rosco (Nov 6, 2008)

Well done Lisa, seems I'm having an off year from the arrers, too busy at home with kiddys.

Hoping to take me eldest to the Lakeside though.


----------



## mhwfc (Nov 7, 2008)

Lisarocket said:


> The draw has been done for the Grand Slam



Really looking forward to this, I'm going to make a stab at predicting the group stages:

Group A: Phil Taylor gets a comparitively easy start, Andy Jenkins is a good floor player but seems to freeze in the big matches, it'll be interesting to see Nixon on TV again he showed his quality getting to the Final at the Lakeside but I can't remember him getting to any of the televised stages of the Setanta BDO tournaments, Van der Voort should be the other qualifier but other than Taylor this group seems open.

Group B: Pretty open group imo, Hamilton seems to have a habit of either getting knocked out early on or getting to the semis/final, Tabern isn't the most exciting to watch but has had a very good year and is a bit of a dark horse, The Wizard can be sublime or ridiculous but if he gets his game together like he did at Lakeside this year he'll go far, and Woods played some excellent darts in getting to the semis at Lakeside

Group C: There's going to be some cracking matches in this group, Webster is a class act and a worthy World Champion, Van Gerwen when he is on form is just phenomenal, ridiculously high scoring and he's such a quick player, sadly he hasn't recaptured the phenonemenal form he was in in late 2006/ early 2007 around the time he switched but hopefully he'll come good, and Mervyn King is an excellent player.

Group D: Another excellent group, 3 time World Champion John Part hasn't really played well since winning the World Championship at Ally Pally, he's still a class act but I predict an early exit after losing to Anastasia in a battle of the World Champions!! Mardle on his day can beat anyone, and McDine showed his quality here last year, and could throw some magic arrows again this year. It's a tough draw for the Women's World Champion, but she showed in running Thornton close in Bolton she's could have the game to compete, especially in the relatively short format of the group stages.

Group E: Barney showed signs of a return to form in Frankfurt and has a great chance of winning it as always. Thornton has thrown some excellent darts and imo is going to win a second major before too long to go with his BDO World Masters crown, and would be my pick for one of the Wildcards in the Premier League, especially if Anderson stays in the BDO system. Kirk Shepherd hasn't done too much since his amazing run to the final at the Ally Pally, he could give Barney and Thornton some good matches but I think the latter two will qualify.

Group F: Jenkins and Lloyd should qualify from this group, but Newton has the game to potentially cause an upset.

Group G: Wade and Lewis really should qualify from this group quite easily, de Ruiter has really fallen away since reaching the 2007 Lakeside semi finals, his match against Glen Moody in 2008 was entertaining but a bit of an embarassment.

Group H: Anderson, Painter and Fitton should have some excellent matches, Gary Anderson was probably the best darts player on the planet in late 2007 winning both the PDC and BDO unified tournaments in Holland and reaching the semis of this tournament losing in a classic to Taylor. He won't meet Taylor until the Final this time, if it happens it could be an all time classic, and it could be a Barney v Anderson semi final.


----------



## Rosco (Nov 7, 2008)

Wow, great info and great analysis mhwfc


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 7, 2008)

Aye. Good analysis mhwfc 

Here's mine for what it's worth! I'm a bit rubbish with my predictions, although i usually have some success with the Lakeside ones...

GROUP A

*Phil Taylor (1)*
Vincent van der Voort
Andy Jenkins
*Phill Nixon*

I don't know how well Vincent is playing at the moment, but he's always struck me as not very consistent, so i'd have to say that after playing this group he won't get through. Taylor is a definite to go through. He's back on form and will be hard to beat in this tourney. Haven't seen Jenkins recently, but he seems to be a better floor player, so i'd go for Nixy as the other one to go through. Apparently he's playing well at the moment and i think he probably feels that he let himself down in this one last year, so he'll be more focused this time.


GROUP B

Andy Hamilton (8)
*Alan Tabern*
*Simon Whitlock*
Brian Woods

It's a problem for us tv darts armchair pundits  to gauage the BDO players, as we only see them on telly twice a year. Woods was playing well at Lakeside, but i don't think he's got any more in the tank to beat this group. I nearly picked him, which probably means he'll go through now...
I think the definite out of this group will be Whitlock as he's been scooping up a lot of the further afield titles this year. Hamilton let me down a bit last year and i think his form is too patchy at the moment for him to be a contender, so i'll go for Tabern, who's a solid consistent chucker. Dodgy taches FTW 


GROUP C

*Mark Webster (4)*
Mervyn King
*Michael van Gerwen*
Colin McGarry

Not including King in my picks is just personal preference. I'm just not a fan. He's playing well, so will probably go through. I went for Van Gerwin because he has the ability and it's bound to come out at a major one day (see also Jelle Klassen), so why not this one. Webster has probed he's capable of winning a major, so this should be an easy group for him. I don't know anything about Colin Mc Garry, which could be a good or bad thing 

GROUP D

*John Part (5)*
Wayne Mardle
Kevin McDine
*Anastasia Dobromyslova*

I love this group! Word is that Anastasia is upsetting the apple cart with some of the more set in their ways types by daring to enter a men's tournament, so on those grounds i really hope she gets through. She's one of the few women players with the ability to take on the men. I wish her loads of luck. mhwfc is right too. The women are really used to having to play well in short format games, so this should also help her. I know McDine did well in this last year, so has the ability, but i don't think he has the experience to do it twice. Yet. 
I'm probably going to be unpopular by saying that i think Mardle is way off form at the moment and will struggle. He lets things occurring during his matches get to him too much at the moment. I love Mardle btw, but he needs to focus more. I have to go for Darth Maple for the second pick as he is the defending World Champion and one of my favourite players. He's not fully on form, but he's a solid player who will psyche his way into the next round. Mardle watch out!

GROUP E

*Raymond van Barneveld (2)*
*Robert Thornton*
Gary Mawson
Kirk Shepherd

Barney is an obvious pick. I can't see him having any problems with this group. I think Thornton will steam through this group. He does have the ability to beat the likes of Taylor and it's only a matter of time before he does. He's only been with the PDC for a short while and has already made waves. More so than King did when he moved over... 
Mawson and Shepherd are both good players, but i don't think they'll get a look in with this group.


GROUP F

*Terry Jenkins (7)*
*Colin Lloyd*
Wes Newton
Darin Young

Gotta go for my second dodgy tache pick Jenkins as he's another good solid player. Yet again i haven't seen enough of Newton or Young to really know their form, so i'll play it safe and go for Lloyd as my second pick. I haven't seen Lloyd much this year, but better the devil you know etc.

GROUP G

*James Wade (3)*
*Adrian Lewis*
Denis Ovens
Niels de Ruiter

This is a difficult group to call. Wade should have been a definite, but after his recent poor performance in the EC i'm not so sure. I'll stick with him as he's usually good and has the ability. Lewis' recent performance in the EC has to stand him in good stead. He's always had a consistency problem, but maybe, just maybe he's finally finding his potential. I still think he will always crumble when faced with his mentor though, but on recent form he should get through this stage. I love the 'Excellent Dude', but i've never seen him play particularly well on tv. He always seems to just about scrape his wins, so he may scrape it in this one. I like Ovens and he will probably do well, but if Lewis and Wade are on form he'll have a battle


GROUP H

*Gary Anderson (6)*
Kevin Painter
*Darryl Fitton*
Paul Nicholson

It's got to be Anderson from this group. I'd love to see him win the lot. I'd love to see him beat Taylor. This is mostly because i hate the usual comments about BDO players being inferior, but also because he's fantastic to watch when on form. Anderson is a champion who just hasn't won a major yet! I have to pick Fitton too as he also has the ability and should have won something major by now. He did well in the World Masters last year and will probably make a good challenge at Lakeside this year. I'm glad that the dates for the GSOD and the Masters aren't clashing this year. Fitton would have done well at the GS in his last year's form if he hadn't been in Brid at the time. I've always been a bit meh about Painter. He never lives up to the rep for me anymore.

Well that's what i think and i'm probably totally wrong, but it is fun doing a bit of armchair punditry every now and again 

I hope you lot keep the thread alive during the tourney. I'll be reading when i get back. I've got to go and seem my dad next week as he's not well, so i'll have no tinternet while i'm there. I'll be watching though!


----------



## Rosco (Nov 16, 2008)

Some good matches and players today on ITV'S Grandslam, for those that need telling thats the best of the best, to cut along story short Sky players and BBC players up against each other on ITV!


----------



## mhwfc (Nov 16, 2008)

mhwfc said:


> Really looking forward to this, I'm going to make a stab at predicting the group stages:
> 
> Group A: Phil Taylor gets a comparitively easy start, Andy Jenkins is a good floor player but seems to freeze in the big matches



Shows how much I know lol, fair play to Jenkins that was a ballsy performance 

What a comeback from Anastacia after being a bit unlucky to go 4-0 down due to poor finishing, she's up there with the best when it comes to scoring, shame she lost 5-4 but if she did move to the PDC tour as rumoured in my opinion she could make the PDC top 32 she has the beating of most blokes especially in a short format.

Good to see Anderson and Webster showing their quality this afternoon after poor starts yesterday.

Barney and Thornton about to start, should be a good un.


----------



## Jazzz (Nov 16, 2008)

Well played Barney! awesome finishing in the last three legs


----------



## Dovydaitis (Nov 16, 2008)

loving this yet again. shame about anastasia this afternoon, by far the better player


----------



## DRINK? (Nov 17, 2008)

I saw a girl playing a bloke????....I'm all for socialogical experimentation though this is crazy I mean someone could get hurt




Seriously why aren't there more ladies challenging blokes at darts? aside from the enviroment you typically play in there is nothing physical is there???


----------



## Rosco (Nov 17, 2008)

Dovydaitis said:


> loving this yet again. shame about  this afternoon, by far the better player




She certainly was, however my 5 year old could beat Mardle on one of his bad days, not to say that Anastasia is shit, shes indeed an outstanding player.


Generally speaking I always feel sorry for Mardle, he's such a laugh and looks so big and cuddly but he has really grown into being the best loser darts has ever known. He's at risk of becoming another Bobby George but way before retirement to pantomime age.


----------



## mhwfc (Nov 18, 2008)

Rosco said:


> She certainly was, however my 5 year old could beat Mardle on one of his bad days, not to say that Anastasia is shit, shes indeed an outstanding player.
> 
> 
> Generally speaking I always feel sorry for Mardle, he's such a laugh and looks so big and cuddly but he has really grown into being the best loser darts has ever known. He's at risk of becoming another Bobby George but way before retirement to pantomime age.



It seemed to be Mardle's chance to finally win a World Title this year after beating Taylor in the quarters but for whatever reason he just didn't turn up against Shepherd, he's now been in five World semi finals but he's lost them all, and he almost blew it today though McDine's win meant it didn't matter, after throwing some sublime stuff before the break to lead 4-0 he almost threw the match away, his 158 check out to win it was fantastic though, shame the spotter missed the D19 live, what did he think Wayne was aiming for? 

Another good day of darts today, did anyone else see that dart from Hamilton where the dart was falling out of the T20, but the 2nd dart kept it in?  Great to see Whitlock playing really well in beating Hamilton 5-1, King looked really impressive against Webster I can see him winning a PDC major before too long. The 9 dart shoot out tomorrow between Tabern and Hamilton to determine who goes through to face Taylor should be fun!!


----------



## Jazzz (Nov 18, 2008)

I still haven't seen Anastasia playing... great that a woman is playing on men's level, although we can't yet have her winning all the time that would be far too threatening of course. She seems far better looking than the average darts professional I must say


----------



## Jazzz (Nov 19, 2008)

Anderson vs. Fitton

Don't know if anyone saw this yesterday but it was a FIX! I was following the markets all the way through, Fitton went 4-3 up in the first to five, and the markets still thought Anderson was favourite - Fitton then missed countless doubles over the two legs by a country mile... very very fishy.


----------



## mhwfc (Nov 20, 2008)

Jazzz said:


> Anderson vs. Fitton
> 
> Don't know if anyone saw this yesterday but it was a FIX! I was following the markets all the way through, Fitton went 4-3 up in the first to five, and the markets still thought Anderson was favourite - Fitton then missed countless doubles over the two legs by a country mile... very very fishy.



Might have known you'd have smelt a conspiracy Jazzz 

I thought it was likely to be a narrow Anderson win as soon as in his pre match interview on ITV Fitton said as long as he just won three legs then he'd be happy, and Anderson needed a win to qualify.

Mind you, you'd expect a match between two players of Fitton and Anderson's calibre to be close, and it's hardly a rarity for Fitton to mess up the doubles when it counts, his quarter final against Webster at the Worlds and his final against Thornton in the Masters for example.

Ah well, if it was a fix Nicholson missing out on the knockout stages is his just deserts for him whipping up the crowd into a frenzy when Anderson was trying to throw in their group stage match.

Cracking night of darts tonight, Whitlock v Andy Jenkins was really tense, and if Taylor isn't on form which he hasn't really been this week Whitlock should give him a hell of a game, the clash of the World Champions was interesting, but I never expected Webster to win as comfortably as 10-2, Part could barely buy a double, ITV's commentary as funny after an almost Waddellesque display of pro PDC propaganda they suddenly went very sombre and quiet 

Taylor v Hamilton was great stuff, neither player was quite as good as they can be but it was really tense, Phil got out of jail he had a lower average, 1 180 to Andys' 4 and a lower doubles percentage but still squeaked through.


----------



## Jazzz (Nov 20, 2008)

Actually, I missed it while the game was going on and it took someone wiser to point out the obvious this morning 

here's a few comments from a thread on betfair:



> *cloakey*
> 
> Neven seen two players who have just got into the next round look so unhappy .
> 
> ...


----------



## Rosco (Nov 20, 2008)

Brilliant game between Taylor and Hamilton last night, I don't think I've ever seen anyone quite so focused as "The Hammer" Hamilton.


re Anderson v Fitton betting............Does seem rather strange, very poor show if it's true. And just gutted I didn't manage to put a few quid on!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 20, 2008)

Great match between wade/anderson so far.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 20, 2008)

Still great! Its 8-8 now.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 20, 2008)

Wade loses 10-8 despite getting a 9 darter.


----------



## Jazzz (Nov 20, 2008)

Amazing 9-darter from Wade!!!!!

I'm so happy I saw one live


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 20, 2008)

Barneys up next.


----------



## Jazzz (Nov 20, 2008)

I've heard that Fitton is being investigated over his loss to Anderson.


----------



## Jazzz (Nov 21, 2008)

James Wade's nine-dart finish on youtube.


----------



## Jazzz (Nov 21, 2008)

Some poor choices in the Wade - Anderson match. Early on, Anderson was on 66, and went 6-20-double 20, allowing himself just one shot at the double. I think he just miscalculated somehow. Then at a crucial time Wade, having missed three darts at double 13, decided to play 6-double 10 on his next visit. He missed the double 10s. That was just crazy and the luxury of the 6 could have cost him the match. These guys should know better!


----------



## Rosco (Nov 21, 2008)

Jazzz said:


> Amazing 9-darter from Wade!!!!!
> 
> I'm so happy I saw one live




Yep, very swift and smooth 9 darter, congrats to him even though he went on to lose the match. A classic case of too much too early.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Nov 21, 2008)

knew i should have gotten tickets when my cousin offered them to me


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 21, 2008)

I'll be watching this tonight.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 21, 2008)

Not sure who i want to win this match...lol.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 21, 2008)

5-5 at the break between Barney/Jenkins,classic so far.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 21, 2008)

9-9, great comeback jenkins!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 21, 2008)

What a finish! Jenkins wins it 10-9. Amazing end to the match!!


----------



## Jazzz (Nov 21, 2008)

Is there a shock in progress? 

whitlock is 4-1 up against Taylor!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 21, 2008)

Taylor 4-1 down to the aussie at the break. 

edit:beaten to it!


----------



## Jazzz (Nov 21, 2008)

and the last leg - Taylor needs two darts for 66 - he goes for bull - D8  he should play T16 - D9

he got the bull mind you


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 21, 2008)

He doesn't seem his normal self atm, gotta say though this crowd annoys me for some reason.


----------



## Jazzz (Nov 21, 2008)

5-1!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jazzz (Nov 21, 2008)

yes the singing during play is really disrespectful


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 21, 2008)

Jazzz said:


> yes the singing during play is really disrespectful



I would find it really fucking annoying if i was one of the players.

5-3


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 21, 2008)

5-4!

edit:5-5 at the break. That's more like it.


----------



## Jazzz (Nov 21, 2008)

Class from Taylor to go ahead but Whitlock is hanging in there...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 21, 2008)

Damnit taylor!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 21, 2008)

Phew! Taylor wins 10-7, great stuff.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Nov 21, 2008)

dont have itv4!!! whats the latest?


----------



## Jazzz (Nov 21, 2008)

tremendous - great fight from Whitlock, Taylor just too good though.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 21, 2008)

check my last post dovy.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Nov 21, 2008)

You typed that same time as me


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2008)

Excuses excuses!!


----------



## Jazzz (Nov 22, 2008)

Semis underway - Jenkins looking likely to knock out the remaining BDO player, Anderson. currently 12-8 (31)


----------



## Jazzz (Nov 22, 2008)

Jenkins through! tough match. Can't see Taylor losing against King


----------



## mhwfc (Nov 22, 2008)

Jazzz said:


> Jenkins through! tough match. Can't see Taylor losing against King



Best game of darts on UK television for ages, absolutely stunning standard from both men, if King keeps up form from earlier this week the Taylor match should be a cracker too


----------



## Jazzz (Nov 22, 2008)

King seems to be playing pretty well but how can anyone beat Taylor when he's hitting bull finishes at will? 3 out of 3 so far... 4-1 Taylor


----------



## Rosco (Nov 23, 2008)

Here we go then, Taylor vs Jenkins final tonight at 7.30PM ITV4.



Can't say I'd put much money on a Jenkins win but then again Taylor, although still on a lifelong darts cruise control, has been struggling a little the last couple of years or so. If indeed you can call winning most tournaments and championships struggling! If I can put it this way, Taylor isn't unbelievably superb anymore, he's just really really good.

Tonights match has the potential to be an outstanding match in darts history, some massive checkouts, possibly even another 9 darter from either player, both players are gentlemen of the game and will give each other alot of respect. A whitewash either way is not what anyone wants. 

I predict an 18-10 result to Taylor. Good luck to both players  and if you've never watched a professional darts match before then make a point of watching this one tonight.


----------



## mhwfc (Nov 23, 2008)

I'd love to see Terry Jenkins win his first major, he's got to 5 TV finals in the past few years (twice at the Grand Prix, once at the Matchplay, once at Vegas and once in the Premier League) but has lost every one, is a great player and comes across as a top bloke but he's never really performed in a Final.


----------



## Jazzz (Nov 23, 2008)

Starting soon might have to record it... would love to think it will be close but Taylor is still a machine. 18-9 Taylor


----------



## mhwfc (Nov 23, 2008)

ITV4 just showed a Anderson v Jenkins montage with Surfin' USM in the background


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 23, 2008)

Watchin this now.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 23, 2008)

What a leg! Jenkins finally wins it,3-2 taylor. Crazy stuff that!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 23, 2008)

Jenkins is falling away now.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 23, 2008)

9-3 taylor, taylor on top form, though Jenkins has caused his own downfall really,this is why he'll never be a great of the game.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 23, 2008)

10-6 jenkins looking better now!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 23, 2008)

13-7 taylor at the break,oh well.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 23, 2008)

Jazzz said:


> Starting soon might have to record it... would love to think it will be close but Taylor is still a machine. 18-9 Taylor



You called it perfectly! Taylor wins 18-9,easy!


----------



## mhwfc (Nov 23, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> 9-3 taylor, taylor on top form, though Jenkins has caused his own downfall really,this is why he'll never be a great of the game.



It's a shame Jenks never turns up in finals, he's very good but not a great, I'd rate him behind Taylor, Barney, Anderson, Wade, Webster and Part at the moment. 

The thing about that game was Taylor was sensational at scoring, his first 9 throws average must have been something, but he wasn't actually that great on the doubles. Taylor's game reminded me a lot of how he played in the 2007 World Darts Trophy final in Utrecht where he averaged 102 scoring really heavily but didn't take his chances and lost 7-3 to Anderson.

I suspect a Taylor v Anderson final would have been a lot closer as Anderson doesn't seem to get the fear in finals, only in first round matches at the Lakeside


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 23, 2008)

Taylor hasn't looked like what i'm used to seeing from him in other tournaments in this whole tournament tbh,though he's had moments of absolute brilliance still. That being said,he still ended up winning the final pretty easily,lol.


----------



## Rosco (Nov 24, 2008)

Oh well, Jenkins never really looked like winning even before the match. He actually looked quite nervous when he came on stage. 

Good averages and congrats to Mr Taylor but overall a bit of an anti-climax all round really, considering the quality of games before this one. That said both players had over 100 averages, although generally speaking it was hard to notice this and get excited about the game at all.

My apologies for pointing non-dart fans in the direction of this potentially explosive match in my previous post, sods law indeed!


Oh and thanks to TrippyLondoner for the inmatch posting.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 24, 2008)

Rosco said:


> Oh well, Jenkins never really looked like winning even before the match. He actually looked quite nervous when he came on stage.



He always does in finals, always fucks it up.



Rosco said:


> Oh and thanks to TrippyLondoner for the inmatch posting.



No probs.


----------



## Jazzz (Nov 24, 2008)

Rosco said:


> Oh well, Jenkins never really looked like winning even before the match. He actually looked quite nervous when he came on stage.
> 
> Good averages and congrats to Mr Taylor but overall a bit of an anti-climax all round really, considering the quality of games before this one. That said both players had over 100 averages, although generally speaking it was hard to notice this and get excited about the game at all.
> 
> ...


yeah I thought Jenkins seemed resigned to defeat before the match had begun... in the pre-match interview (where they'd roped along Steve Bull, wtf?) he was asked about his losing record in finals and just shrugged saying as long as he got to the finals he wasn't too bothered. It seemed very much like acceptance of second best rather than zen-like detachment.

Averaging over 100 is certainly impressive but note that getting thoroughly beaten inflates the average, as the loser is spared plenty of checking out...


----------



## Rosco (Nov 25, 2008)

Jazzz said:


> Averaging over 100 is certainly impressive but note that getting thoroughly beaten inflates the average, as the loser is spared plenty of checking out...





good point


----------



## Rosco (Dec 9, 2008)

An excellent Winmau tournament just finished with the great Wolfie taking the final, well done to him.

And now the Christmas darts season is drawing near, heres some info for all concerned.



All the fun of the fair, the PDC kicks off on December 19th, heres the first round line up http://live.skysports.com/Darts/index.html
Then the great BDO kicks off on Saturday the 3rd of Jan 2009, 1st round line up below and link to the BDO (much improved somewhat and about time) website here 
http://www.bdodarts.com/index.html


LAKESIDE WORLD PROFESSIONAL CHAMPIONSHIPS 2009: MEN FIRST ROUND

SAT. JAN 3

2.40 PM:  EDDY SIMS (16) (AUS)  v  ROBERT HUGHES (WAL)

1.00 PM:  GARY ANDERSON (1) (SCOT)  v  ROBERT WAGNER (NOR)

3.30 PM:  TONY O’SHEA (9) (ENG)  v  DANIEL LARSSON (SWE)

6.50 PM:  EDWIN MAX (8) (NETH)  v  KRZYSZTOF RATAJSKI (POL)

1.50 PM:  SIMON WHITLOCK (12) (AUS)  v  MARK BARILLI (SCOT)

6.00 PM:  DARRYL FITTON (5) (ENG)  v  MARK SALMON (WAL)

SUN. JAN 4

3.30 PM:   STEVE WEST (13) (ENG)  v  ALAN NORRIS (SWE)

1.50 PM:  SCOTT WAITES (4) (ENG)  v  ROSS SMITH (ENG)

2.40 PM:  JOHN WALTON (15) (ENG)  v  SHAUN GREATBATCH (ENG)

1.00 PM:  MARK WEBSTER (2) (WAL)  v  WILLY VAN DE WIEL (NETH)

5.30 PM:  TED HANKEY (7) (ENG)  v  BRIAN WOODS (ENG)

6.20 PM: GARY ROBSON (6) (ENG) v STEPHEN BUNTING (ENG)

MON. JAN 5   

5.45 PM:  MARTIN ATKINS (11) (ENG)  v   JOEY TEN BERGE (NETH)

8.40 PM:  GARRY THOMPSON (14) (ENG) v DARYL GURNEY (N. IRELAND)

7.00 PM:  MARTIN ADAMS (3) (ENG) v DAVE CHISNALL (ENG)

7.50 PM:  ROSS MONTGOMERY (10) (SCOT)  v  MARTIN PHILLIPS (WAL)

some new faces here, can't wait!


----------



## mhwfc (Dec 9, 2008)

Rosco said:


> An excellent Winmau tournament just finished with the great Wolfie taking the final, well done to him.
> (much improved somewhat and about time) website here
> http://www.bdodarts.com/index.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Lisarocket (Dec 10, 2008)

Usually there's a safe bit of the Lakeside draw, but i can't see it this year. Wolfie should have a fairly easy ride for a bit...

Wagner v Anderson stands out as the best 1st round match. Wagner impressed me at the Winmau. Anderson has to eventually take his floor game to the stage. He'll need to if the rumours are true that he's moving to the PDC.

Probably won't see much of the PDC Worlds as i'll be up north with no Sky and back on dial-up again, so not much internets either 

Did any of you notice that Anastasia has already moved to the PDC? She won't be defending her title at Lakeside this year. 

From the BDO website "The British Darts Organisation regrets to announce that it has been informed in writing today, that from Monday December 8th Anastasia Dobromyslova is no longer a playing member of the BDO and the WDF."


----------



## Jazzz (Dec 12, 2008)

Rosco said:


> good point


just emphasises how extraordinary Taylor's stats really are - as if one needed confirmation



mhwfc said:


> And it's good to see Olly Croft now has a webdesigner on the payroll



Wasn't it utterly ghastly?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 19, 2008)

Part knocked out in first round.


----------



## jonnyd1978 (Dec 19, 2008)

What darts is on? Sky, ITV or BBC? Don't say SKY or post a link to a live stream!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 19, 2008)

Its on sky(the world championships). Don't have a stream atm,sorry!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 19, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Part knocked out in first round.


yes, won the grand total of 13 nicker cos i bet against him.

rodriguez was very good earlier on.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 19, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> yes, won the grand total of 13 nicker cos i bet against him.
> 
> rodriguez was very good earlier on.



Wish i had a bet also now! Yeah rodriguez did look good,though scholtens been on poor form lately apparently anyway.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 20, 2008)

Stompe knocks out Jenkins 3-1 to finish off tonights matches,great first day imo. Can't wait for the rest of the weekend!


----------



## mhwfc (Dec 20, 2008)

jonnyd1978 said:


> What darts is on? Sky, ITV or BBC? Don't say SKY or post a link to a live stream!



Apparently there's a stream on Ladbrokes' web site that's ahead of Sky Sports!

Good first day's darts, though the preliminary round game was a sad joke with both players averaging about 55, Sky gave up showing it in favour of an ad break and some montages which was a bit disrespectful but understandable. Shame Anastasia didn't draw one of them.

Part threw some excellent darts at times but couldn't finish, Davis was cool as fuck, quite often his first two darts weren't the best but he always seemed to salvage things hitting a treble with the third and he hit the crucial doubles.

Stompe looked impressive, I'd love to see him have another good run at a World Championships.

Sid's not getting any less wearying though, in Sid land the last major tournament was the Grand Prix in Dublin, and at one point he announced that Thornton was the "best Scottish player in a long time", then after a pause said "him and Anderson", presumably after he remembered that Hearn and Sky would rather like it if Anderson switched over


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 20, 2008)

mhwfc said:


> Apparently there's a stream on Ladbrokes' web site that's ahead of Sky Sports!



Really?


----------



## mhwfc (Dec 20, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Really?



According to someone on Superstars of Darts there is, I guess if Ladbrokes are getting a raw feed from Ally Pally it's technically possible, with the satellite delays the pictures on Sky are around ten seconds behind real life.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 20, 2008)

mhwfc said:


> According to someone on Superstars of Darts there is, I guess if Ladbrokes are getting a raw feed from Ally Pally it's technically possible, with the satellite delays the pictures on Sky are around ten seconds behind real life.



Interesting.


----------



## Jazzz (Dec 20, 2008)

mhwfc said:


> According to someone on Superstars of Darts there is, I guess if Ladbrokes are getting a raw feed from Ally Pally it's technically possible, with the satellite delays the pictures on Sky are around ten seconds behind real life.



I think it's more about 3 seconds? which is still quite significant


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 20, 2008)

The other Jenkins looks like being knocked out to! Though he's just hit a 180.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 20, 2008)

Unbelievable,Smith hits the bullseye to win the match to knock out 'the bull' Terry Jenkins.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 20, 2008)

Painter v Clark is a classic! Painter wins finally,3-2,6 legs to 5.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 20, 2008)

that was a great match, nailbiting in the end.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 20, 2008)

Taylors walking through this with ease!


----------



## Rosco (Dec 20, 2008)

Yea looks that way doesn't it. I think Grubbs just grateful to be up on the stage let alone playing Phil Taylor, its one to tell the grandkids, thats good enough for him.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 20, 2008)

Yup,Grubb aint even won a leg yet,lol.


----------



## Rosco (Dec 20, 2008)

jonnyd1978 said:


> What darts is on? Sky, ITV or BBC? Don't say SKY or post a link to a live stream!




Its on Sky for a week or so then its on BBC from 3rd Jan.


----------



## Rosco (Dec 20, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Painter v Clark is a classic! Painter wins finally,3-2,6 legs to 5.




Indeed was a good one, found myself cheering for Clark, I've never seen him play so well to be honest. Oh well, Kevin the muppet faced gurner lives to grace our tv screens another day!


----------



## Lisarocket (Dec 21, 2008)

Rosco said:


> Its on Sky for a week or so then its on BBC from 3rd Jan.



I'm really missing this as i'm oop north with no Sky 

This live feed thing sounds interesting though 

Roll on Lakeside!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 21, 2008)

Rosco said:


> Indeed was a good one, found myself cheering for Clark, I've never seen him play so well to be honest. Oh well, Kevin the muppet faced gurner lives to grace our tv screens another day!



I can't wait for Barneys match,always like watching him.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 21, 2008)

Haha 'welcome to the jungle' being played at the start of darts today.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 21, 2008)

Amazing game between walsh and Caven, 1 set each,2legs each, walsh was 2-0 up in this set. So even this game!

Edit:Oh and there was also nearly a 9 dart finish.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 21, 2008)

Walsh wins a classic in sudden death,3sets to 2, 4-2in that set. Great start!


----------



## Rosco (Dec 21, 2008)

Walsh always seems to throw some good arrers for one or two games, well worth watching but expect him to fall out soon, thats my prediction for him anyway.

And, may I be the first to ask, is Dennis Ovens hair real?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 21, 2008)

Whats your prediction for that woman,anastasia?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 21, 2008)

What a line up tonight including Mardle/Barneveld.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 21, 2008)

barnard just hit two bullseyes in two darts and rightfully wins the leg in the end to save the set!

Then gets a 180!


----------



## Jazzz (Dec 21, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Whats your prediction for that woman,anastasia?


she's something of an underdog at at 3.25 on betfair right now


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 21, 2008)

the crowds cheering every anastasia dart and booing the guy everytime just bizarre


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 21, 2008)

the commentators are so patronising.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 21, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> the commentators are so patronising.



I don't really take them seriously,lol.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 21, 2008)

Poor anastasia,losing 5-3. Good effort though.


----------



## Jazzz (Dec 21, 2008)

Yeah I thought Sid went way over the top. Good game though and a 13-darter from the girl!

She seems to topple over as she throws the last dart sometimes, not sure that helps her.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 21, 2008)

Mardle.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 21, 2008)

theresonly ONNNNE Wayne Mardle!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 21, 2008)

He wins 3-0. Barney up next!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 21, 2008)

There he is!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 21, 2008)

Gonna be a Barney v Taylor final imo,Barney running away with it!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 21, 2008)

barney looking very very good so far.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 21, 2008)

Barney wins3-0.eeeaasssyyyy!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 21, 2008)

Manley up last,love his entrance.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 21, 2008)

2-2in tonights final match.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 21, 2008)

Manley is out!!!!!!! WHAT A WAY TO FINISH


----------



## Rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> the commentators are so patronising.




Quite agree, if they had some intelligence between the two of them it wouldn't be so hilarious. It was quite shocking at times, but then so was the drunken crowd.

In fact I'm beginning to wonder if the Ally Pally is a tad too large for an event such as darts. Thats not to say the sport doesn't attract the crowd numbers to fill it, but whether such a huge crowd in a pub-like atmosphere can ever become a captive audience and ultimately any good for the players. Even in these early matches the crowd has been a bit football like, if you know what I mean. And with respect to football fans,this isn't football its darts, maybe Sky and the PDC ought to take note. The Circus Tavern seemed quite pleasant compared to this. Sadly I think its a matter of time before theres trouble on the terraces at the Ally.


----------



## mhwfc (Dec 22, 2008)

Rosco said:


> Quite agree, if they had some intelligence between the two of them it wouldn't be so hilarious. It was quite shocking at times, but then so was the drunken crowd.
> 
> In fact I'm beginning to wonder if the Ally Pally is a tad too large for an event such as darts. Thats not to say the sport doesn't attract the crowd numbers to fill it, but whether such a huge crowd in a pub-like atmosphere can ever become a captive audience and ultimately any good for the players. Even in these early matches the crowd has been a bit football like, if you know what I mean. And with respect to football fans,this isn't football its darts, maybe Sky and the PDC ought to take note. The Circus Tavern seemed quite pleasant compared to this. Sadly I think its a matter of time before theres trouble on the terraces at the Ally.



Excellent post, the Ally Pally is a big soulless place for gigs let alone for two people throwing darts at a board, and it's a massive stage so almost all of the crowd can't see the board and even seeing the screens must be a struggle, so a lot of people who go are just there for a piss up and to get on telly.

Sky really shouldnt show the crowd on the big screens as the BBC don't at the BDO tourneys, they'll say it helps create an atmosphere, just listen to those cretins Waddell or Clark bang on about what a good crowd it is and what an atmosphere, but in what way does a load of drunks almost shouting amongst themselves create a good atmosphere, it was cringeworthy last night when the crowd were more interested in chanting "Left side, give us a song" than paying attention to a good game of darts. The Circus crowd was rowdy at times, as was the Lakeside crowd last year when Hankey was having a hissy fit and during the Glenn Moody "Wassup!" matches, but at least they were reacting to what was going on on stage. 

There's already been fighting right in front of the stage at a Premier League night, and apparently scuffles up in the tiered seating at other Premier League nights.

Here's a question, if you tuned in out of interest due to the mainstream publicity for Anastacia (BBC 6 o'clock News FFS) and saw the morons chanting during the match, and as for the cretins chanting "You're fit and you know you are" at her during her interview as Helen Chamberlain giggled like the wannabe bloke fool she is would you watch again in a hurry? Probably not, and that's a real shame, imo the Sky and PDC presentation puts off a lot more people than it attracts with it's obsession with the moronic crowd and Sid's often just plain wrong hyperbole.

That said, the crowd tonight seemed good, I guess the weekend drinkers stayed away and there was no afternoon session so you didn't have people who'd been on the lash all day.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 23, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing how Kirk Shepherd does next.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 23, 2008)

Not the best of starts,lost first set 3-2!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 23, 2008)

Won the 4th 3-0,hitting the bullseye at the end! 2 sets each.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 23, 2008)

How is shepherd still in this!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 23, 2008)

So that's both last years finalists out already now.


----------



## Rosco (Dec 23, 2008)

mhwfc said:


> Sky really shouldnt show the crowd on the big screens as the BBC don't at the BDO tourneys, they'll say it helps create an atmosphere, just listen to those cretins Waddell or Clark bang on about what a good crowd it is and what an atmosphere, but in what way does a load of drunks almost shouting amongst themselves create a good atmosphere, it was cringeworthy last night when the crowd were more interested in chanting "Left side, give us a song" than paying attention to a good game of darts. The Circus crowd was rowdy at times, as was the Lakeside crowd last year when Hankey was having a hissy fit and during the Glenn Moody "Wassup!" matches, but at least they were reacting to what was going on on stage.
> 
> There's already been fighting right in front of the stage at a Premier League night, and apparently scuffles up in the tiered seating at other Premier League nights.
> 
> Here's a question, if you tuned in out of interest due to the mainstream publicity for Anastacia (BBC 6 o'clock News FFS) and saw the morons chanting during the match, and as for the cretins chanting "You're fit and you know you are" at her during her interview as Helen Chamberlain giggled like the wannabe bloke fool she is would you watch again in a hurry? Probably not, and that's a real shame, imo the Sky and PDC presentation puts off a lot more people than it attracts with it's obsession with the moronic crowd and Sid's often just plain wrong hyperbole.



Its really the first year I've noticed it but theres some real odd goings on for a supposive darts mad crowd. The occasional long camera shot yesterday (I forget exactly when) and the security were visibly strutting around looking rather worried at the back left of the hall. Is it not obvious somethings a bit wrong or are Sky/Pdc in real danger of ruining the very thing they themselves have been building the last ten years.

That said, the majority of the crowd have indeed gone there for the darts, but even some of those are quite obviously caught up with the atmosphere that this enormous and overwhelming beer festival brings! And who'd blame them when the venue is far too big for the event. "Oh well I can't see the stage, I'm surrounded by pissheads, I'm here for the night, HELL bring on the beer!"

Basically its Sky/Pdc=money! which is great for darts 95% of the time but its the 5% that isn't that may become very damaging. I'm not a killjoy normally but it does concern me, sorry!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 23, 2008)

^ Can understand the concern, but i'm enjoying the tournament  too much to care!


----------



## Rosco (Dec 23, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> ^ Can understand the concern, but i'm enjoying the tournament  too much to care!





Yea sorry, moan over, on with the arrers!


----------



## Rosco (Dec 23, 2008)

double post


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 23, 2008)

Amazing match here already between Wade/Dolan!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 23, 2008)

Wade wins 3-0,but dolan did well!


----------



## Jazzz (Dec 27, 2008)

McDine is producing some quality finishing he could do very well


----------



## Jazzz (Dec 27, 2008)

... then again he might lose the next four sets


----------



## Jazzz (Dec 27, 2008)

Taylor certainly seems to appreciate the female escorts...!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 27, 2008)

^ 

Brilliant start from taylor.

edit:Just hit a 10 darter aswell!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 27, 2008)

Easy win taylor,4-0 and finishes on the bullseye.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 27, 2008)

what a match between mardle/thronton, amazing.

edit: Mardle wins a back n forth classic,4-3.


----------



## Jazzz (Dec 27, 2008)

What a game!!!!!  brilliant stuff.


----------



## mhwfc (Dec 27, 2008)

Excellent stuff, the sort of match that really deserved to be at a later stage of the tournament, but that almost certainly will be the case in the future with the great start Thornton's made in the PDC since switching tours. 

Shame about the crowd though, booing when a player is on an important double just isn't on, fair play to Mardle for apologising, and I was pleasantly surprised by Sid critcising the crowd, it made a nice change from Sky bigging up the atmosphere no matter what.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 28, 2008)

i know nothing about the game itself really.

but used to work in a callcentre with tom, who when things were going right, liked to say:

"lovely darts"

in a very gruff voice 



i loved him a little bit for it.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 28, 2008)

Loving this match atm.


----------



## Rosco (Dec 29, 2008)

Moody Merv goes through, brilliant player but crikey he does come across as a twat sometimes!

So another day and much to the dismay of my whole family I'm about to settle down yet again to another 10-12 hours of arrers on the "big telly".


----------



## Lisarocket (Dec 29, 2008)

Rosco said:


> Moody Merv goes through, brilliant player but crikey he does come across as a twat sometimes!
> 
> So another day and much to the dismay of my whole family I'm about to settle down yet again to another 10-12 hours of arrers on the "big telly".



Lucky you Rosco. All that viewing pleasure! 

I did manage to see the Merv match last night when i was in a pub, shame he went through though. He just annoys me 

I'm not sure whether he should be allowed to wear earplugs either. Seems like he's got a bit of an advantage considering how loud the crowd are at times...


----------



## Rosco (Dec 29, 2008)

Lisarocket said:


> I'm not sure whether he should be allowed to wear earplugs either. Seems like he's got a bit of an advantage considering how loud the crowd are at times...



I think some other players wear them as well, all down to personal choice. Where as some others feed off the crowd atmosphere (Mardle, Taylor and even Manley albeit in a unique way). Whether earplugs should be a legit optional extra, I'm not sure. The pair that Merv was wearing cut out 90% of the surrounding noise, it really would seem to him he was in his own peaceful little world. Advantage? Quite possibly, to him anyway.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 29, 2008)

Rosco said:


> So another day and much to the dismay of my whole family I'm about to settle down yet again to another 10-12 hours of arrers on the "big telly".



Me to.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 29, 2008)

This is a classic.

Lewis3-3 Nicholson (2-1 nicholson in this deciding set)


----------



## Rosco (Dec 29, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> This is a classic.
> 
> Lewis3-3 Nicholson (2-1 nicholson in this deciding set)




Watching it, and WOW. A tie breaker now cos Nicholson fukked up. It'll be sad to see Lewis lose this and I reckon there will be boo's for Nicholson if he wins but of course, may the best man win. What a match.


----------



## Rosco (Dec 29, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Me to.




Some people call us saddo's as we insist and look forward to sitting on our own, in the dark with the curtains pulled at Christmas time but we don't care!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 29, 2008)

Rosco said:


> Some people call us saddo's as we insist and look forward to sitting on our own, in the dark with the curtains pulled at Christmas time *but we don't care*!



I truly don't care what they think tbh.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 29, 2008)

This is going all the way it seems!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 29, 2008)

What a finish,on the bullseye aswell! congrats to the aussie.


----------



## Rosco (Dec 29, 2008)

Congrats to him and well played, sounds Irish to me.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 29, 2008)

Priestley v Magowan now, combined age of 125. Perfect game to follow the last one.


----------



## mhwfc (Dec 29, 2008)

*For those at work or who haven't got Sky*

http://www.channelsurfing.net/watch-wabuk-6.html

May the darts be with you


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 29, 2008)

^  Nice one!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 29, 2008)

Painter takes first set against Taylor in style, could be another classic this!


----------



## Lisarocket (Dec 29, 2008)

mhwfc said:


> http://www.channelsurfing.net/watch-wabuk-6.html
> 
> May the darts be with you



Wahey 

I'll check it out tomorrow


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (Dec 30, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Painter takes first set against Taylor in style, could be another classic this!


Gutted it wasn't, though.

I hate Phil 'Fucking' Taylor.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 30, 2008)

I don't mind Phil Taylor much these days tbh, used to it,lol.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 30, 2008)

Mardle fuckin up again it seems.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 30, 2008)

Baxter leading 3-2 in sets v barneveld, amazing match this is!


----------



## Jazzz (Dec 30, 2008)

barney pulls back against the throw, it's 2-2 in the final set


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 30, 2008)

very tense!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 30, 2008)

5-5 it is!!! what a classic,c'mon Ronnie!


----------



## Jazzz (Dec 30, 2008)

sudden death!!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 30, 2008)

unbelievable!!!!!!

Fucking lucky Barney was!


----------



## Jazzz (Dec 30, 2008)

it's Barney!

Baxter had three 'match darts' i think... two in the sudden death leg, plus a shot at bullseye earlier


----------



## mhwfc (Dec 30, 2008)

Jazzz said:


> it's Barney!
> 
> Baxter had three 'match darts' i think... two in the sudden death leg, plus a shot at bullseye earlier



Great match, match of the year for me, all the better because to be honest I didn't expect it, Baxter was awesome around the millennium in both PDC and BDO competitions and was my favourite player back then, but he hasn't played like that on telly for years


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 30, 2008)

Wade wins a scrappy match 4-0, should be an interesting match in the quarters v the aussie/geordie Nicholson. Great days entertainment though.


----------



## Rosco (Dec 31, 2008)

Ok so Wade is having quite a bumpy ride but winning nonetheless.

Mardle loses another major televised match and although ever popular, judging by his inconsistency he may as well be starring at the local Panto. The Stompe one is showing real form and good luck to him, a real nice bloke and deserves a major win.

Shame for Baxter, what a great effort but Barney taking it as he did says alot about his experience and his proffesionalism.

As for Taylor, he's still the best in the world whether he wins this World Championship or not if that makes sense!

Happy New Years Eve 2008!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 1, 2009)

King beats Barrie Bates in a decent match,5-2. Phil taylor up next!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 1, 2009)

Phil Taylor is fuckin amazing


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (Jan 2, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> King beats Barrie Bates in a decent match,5-2. Phil taylor up next!


Yeah, King was good to watch in the last three sets against Bates.


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (Jan 2, 2009)

Come on Klaasen for tonight. I've become a big fan of his mostly because of his style and attitude.

Here's a reminder of what he can do:

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=TSKsgvZjryY (Dutch commentary).


----------



## mhwfc (Jan 2, 2009)

*Classic Embassy footage*

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/other_sports/darts/7804860.stm

Some great stuff here, at the risk of banging on about the Ally Pally crowd again note how the crowd are going mental but then go very quiet when the players are about to throw. And all the smoking and drinking going on, and most disturbing of all, Sid making sense


----------



## Rosco (Jan 2, 2009)

Some great stuff linked there, I'd forgot how shell-shocked Barney looked in that BDO final.

And right now, Nicholson deserves the win against Wade but as said a million times by the commentators they both are playing really awfully. Aside from them and the booing crowd it has actually been an exciting match imo. Nicholson deserves alot more respect than he currently gets from the crowd.

And Klassen is the nuts and he will thrash the Barney, I hope! He is indeed cool as a cucumber!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 2, 2009)

Yeah,i like Nicholson,could easily see him playing in the prem league pretty soon.

Klassen  wont 'thrash' barney though!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 2, 2009)

barney 132.3 average.!(think thats just for the 3rd set, its 110.something, overall)


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 2, 2009)

Barney just did a 9 darter!!

5-1 win,fucking unreal.


----------



## chriswill (Jan 2, 2009)

Go on Barney!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 2, 2009)

First ever time a 9 darter has been done in the world championships,he's £20,000 richer for it now.


----------



## mhwfc (Jan 2, 2009)

First nine darter in any World Championship since the 1990 Lakeside, Paul Lim, and only the second time it's ever been done 

Excellent stuff, this has been the best World Championship I can remember with the prospect of some cracking games still to come, and there's still plenty of quality in the BDO which starts tomorrow


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 2, 2009)

mhwfc said:


> Excellent stuff, this has been the best World Championship I can remember with the prospect of some cracking games still to come, and there's still plenty of quality in the BDO which starts tomorrow



Yep,looking forward to the BDO stuff!I agree this has been one of the best world championships ever.


----------



## Jazzz (Jan 2, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Barney just did a 9 darter!!
> 
> 5-1 win,fucking unreal.



i missed it!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 2, 2009)

Jazzz said:


> i missed it!



Damn! Watch the semi's  tmrw if possible,i'm sure they'll show the 9 darter again, even though its not the same when it isn't live!


----------



## mhwfc (Jan 2, 2009)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=NpvDImtpbtU


----------



## Jazzz (Jan 2, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Damn! Watch the semi's  tmrw if possible,i'm sure they'll show the 9 darter again, even though its not the same when it isn't live!



I certainly will... I was lucky to have seen Wade's recent one live... I love them! After six darts, it's like, well theoretically possible... when the 7th goes in suddenly "it's on"... then if the 8th goes in there's that huge gasp from the crowd. Then with 9 everything goes bananas. It's maybe not so rare as it used to be especially with Taylor, but I'm not sure there's anything else quite like it in the whole of sport. It's probably all over in 45 seconds too


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 2, 2009)

mhwfc said:


> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=NpvDImtpbtU



Great stuff!


----------



## Jazzz (Jan 2, 2009)

mhwfc said:


> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=NpvDImtpbtU



that was quick! In the commentary, Sid Waddell enters soprano territory, hitting the F# above middle C, before collapsing into some nonsensical burbling...


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (Jan 3, 2009)

Gary Anderson and Kevin Whitlock should switch to the PDC. Whitlock should also change his appearance.


----------



## Jazzz (Jan 3, 2009)

Wade vs. Barney IS ON!

<excitement>


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 3, 2009)

Yup, great start already!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 3, 2009)

c'mon wade!!!!!!!!this is amazing


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Jan 3, 2009)

Good stuff, this.

Stream here for those interested


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 3, 2009)

Nice one, Dai.


----------



## Jazzz (Jan 3, 2009)

both off to absolutely flying starts, extraordinary! wade just levelling with an 11-darter against the throw with Barney just missing the 170 outshot by a whisker!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 3, 2009)

7 180s for wade already.


----------



## Jazzz (Jan 3, 2009)

he's human though, busting score twice... quite surprising must say. One time Wade went for a bull finish with barney was way back, and hit the single bull - then missed two darts at double 8 next throw and Barney stole the leg. I think it's better to 'play the percentage' as Bristow used to (famously allowing Deller's 138)


----------



## rapattaque (Jan 3, 2009)

James Wade is my favourite. Excellent little shimmy he just did off stage there.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 3, 2009)

4-4 now,first to 6.Hope this goes all the way!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 3, 2009)

Fucking knew i jinxed it. barney wins 6-4,great game though.


----------



## Jazzz (Jan 3, 2009)

well played Barney - he's a stayer!


----------



## rapattaque (Jan 3, 2009)

Excellent stuff. Wish Wade had won it though... Oh well, he's always got Hells Bells to go back to eh!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 3, 2009)

Taylor 2-0 up ,just had a chance for a 9 darter i think aswell. Shame this looks like being the end of king in this tournament.


----------



## Jazzz (Jan 3, 2009)

King hanging in there! 3-2


----------



## Rosco (Jan 3, 2009)

Kenny Vermouth said:


> Gary Anderson and Kevin Whitlock should switch to the PDC. Whitlock should also change his appearance.




 Amen to all of that, and christ Whitlock sort your hair out!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 3, 2009)

Rosco said:


> Amen to all of that, and christ Whitlock sort your hair out!



Agreed.


----------



## mhwfc (Jan 4, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Agreed.



Maybe the secret to Whitlock's darting abiltity lies in his hair, get it cut and he'll be ruined 

The BBC should bring back one of these themes, note just how many faces from the 2000 intro are now right up there at the top in the PDC with King, Stompe, Baxter, Stompe, Mason, Baxter and Barney all there, and Monk's PDC as well now though his game's gone down the toilet.

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=fpMF-3E4Krk&feature=related 

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=UGoemMoD2SM


----------



## mhwfc (Jan 4, 2009)

Rosco said:


> Amen to all of that, and christ Whitlock sort your hair out!



Maybe he should get this cut instead?


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (Jan 4, 2009)

I can't have fucking Taylor winning again. Please Barney, batter him.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 4, 2009)

Nah,i  would rather it be a classic rather than one batter the other.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 4, 2009)

Really moving stuff at Lakeside today when the players all lined up when Shaun Greatbatch was leaving the stage. Was watching it with my Dad, who is currently having cancer treatment. We were both shedding a few tears 

Fingers crossed for Barney tonight


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 4, 2009)

What's with Bobby George's "bling-sling" ??


----------



## Rosco (Jan 4, 2009)

mhwfc said:


> Maybe the secret to Whitlock's darting abiltity lies in his hair, get it cut and he'll be ruined
> 
> The BBC should bring back one of these themes, note just how many faces from the 2000 intro are now right up there at the top in the PDC with King, Stompe, Baxter, Stompe, Mason, Baxter and Barney all there, and Monk's PDC as well now though his game's gone down the toilet.
> 
> ...





Havn't heard that theme tune for along long time, nice cheers.

Re the Monk, is that Monk as in the Monkey? Was he in the championship this time around?


----------



## Rosco (Jan 4, 2009)

Mrs Miggins said:


> What's with Bobby George's "bling-sling" ??





Not sure but his head is looking as huge and blocky as always, and a lovely big teethy grinny smile to compliment it too!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 4, 2009)

Rosco said:


> Not sure but his head is looking as huge and blocky as always, and a lovely big teethy grinny smile to compliment it too!



...he lives in a dart-shaped house you know...


----------



## Rosco (Jan 4, 2009)

I must say if it was a competition of walkons between the PDC and BDO I'm guessing th PDC would win hands down, I've just experienced a Hankey vs Woods walkon in all its cheesy and embarressing glory!

Woods has slagged Hankey a bit with regards to not giving Hankey a chance to even score let alone win the match. Excellent stuff, Hankey can get a tad moody at times so bring it on!

Looking forward to the PDC final tonight, I wouldn't put alot of dosh on Taylor winning although he's probably the favourite. Looks pretty equal all the way with this match although remember darts are on the night and if either are off form just slightly then they will be pooing their pants for sure. BUT, this match is long enough for a player to be good, bad, then good again so in that respect expect the unexpected. And players of this class you can also expect another nine-darter, I'm guessing the odds have gone right down on this today. Ladbrokes had it at 9-1 yesterday. Got to be worth a tenner on a Barney vs Taylor match with both players in excellent form.

Surely a final not to be missed by fans and non-fans!  
SKY SPORTS ONE 7.00pm tonight. (late edit to avoid confusion!)


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 4, 2009)

Rosco said:


> Surely a final not be missed by fans and non-fans!
> SKY ONE 7.00pm tonight.



Sky sports one **


----------



## Rosco (Jan 4, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Sky sports one **




Nice one, silly me


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 4, 2009)

Can't wait for this.


----------



## Jazzz (Jan 4, 2009)

IT'S ON!!!!

fuck moving house for a while, there is darts to watch


----------



## Jazzz (Jan 4, 2009)

First leg to Taylor, easily. Sid has given us his wisdom on the subject of wind farms, and informs us that 'some opinions are FACT!'


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 4, 2009)

Jazzz said:


> First leg to Taylor, easily.



First set ya mean!

I really hope Barney doesn't get thrashed by Taylor, want this to be a classic.


----------



## Jazzz (Jan 4, 2009)

yeah. I think Taylor will win though. but it could be close.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 4, 2009)

ffs Barney!


----------



## Jazzz (Jan 4, 2009)

baaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrneeeeeeeey where are you


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 4, 2009)

Thank fuck Barney won that set!


----------



## Rosco (Jan 4, 2009)

Jazzz said:


> First leg to Taylor, easily. Sid has given us his wisdom on the subject of wind farms, and informs us that 'some opinions are FACT!'



Yep heard the wind farm one, comparing Taylor etc


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 4, 2009)

what a shot on the bullseye by barney!!!


----------



## Rosco (Jan 4, 2009)

I sense a "Powercut" in the next set.


----------



## Jazzz (Jan 4, 2009)

barney really needed to take that set with his throw could well be 5-1 down after the next.


----------



## Jazzz (Jan 4, 2009)

change of caller!


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Jan 4, 2009)

C'mon the cuddly Dutchman.


----------



## Rosco (Jan 4, 2009)

Jazzz said:


> change of caller!




Its George "The Puppy" Noble, also nicked from the BDO, one of the better sounding callers, check him out here if you're really bored one day...


http://www.georgenoble.co.uk/


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 4, 2009)

Rosco said:


> I sense a "Powercut" in the next set.



You were sayin?

Fuck Phil Taylor. Barneveld looks abit worn out, tbh.


----------



## Jazzz (Jan 4, 2009)

not sure a miracle could save Barney now 

"The green, green grass of 6" says Sid


----------



## Jazzz (Jan 4, 2009)

Rosco said:


> Its George "The Puppy" Noble, also nicked from the BDO, one of the better sounding callers, check him out here if you're really bored one day...
> 
> 
> http://www.georgenoble.co.uk/



You can tell darts is going up in the world when the callers have websites 

I think George is the man to call the finale


----------



## Jazzz (Jan 4, 2009)

Well hats off to Taylor, champion again.


----------



## gunneradt (Jan 4, 2009)

outclassed

Taylor will be annoyed he dropped a set


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 4, 2009)

gunneradt said:


> Taylor will be annoyed he dropped a set



LOL

So true.


----------



## Jazzz (Jan 4, 2009)

110.94 average over the eight sets... if he's over the hill, well he's taking his time about going down.


----------



## Rosco (Jan 4, 2009)

Jazzz said:


> 110.94 average over the eight sets... if he's over the hill, well he's taking his time about going down.





Fukin amazing really, I'm lucky to average half that with three darts!

Well done to Taylor and I must say well done to Sky and the PDC who quite frankly have surpassed themselves with how they've presented the 2008/9 World Championship. What with the outstanding form of most of the players it was all pretty fantastic, the best yet.


----------



## mhwfc (Jan 4, 2009)

Rosco said:


> Havn't heard that theme tune for along long time, nice cheers.
> 
> Re the Monk, is that Monk as in the Monkey? Was he in the championship this time around?



That's him, I remember he used to walk on to "Hey hey we're the Monkees" and he did this weird thing with his mouth when he released a dart that made him look a bit like a monkey  His game's gone to pot over the past few years, i think he tried to qualify for the Ally Pally but didn't make it, his son who always used to be in the crowd at Lakeside's supposed to be a handy Youth player though.

Just awesome tonight from Taylor, I don't think anyone can live with Taylor over 13 sets when he's in that form, though it's a shame Barney missed some crucial doubles as he could have made a game of it.

It was a really nice, moving gesture to have the guard of honour with the players, callers and officials after Shaun Greatbatch's match, fair play to the players and the BDO.


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (Jan 5, 2009)

Rosco said:


> Its George "The Puppy" Noble, also nicked from the BDO, one of the better sounding callers, check him out here if you're really bored one day...
> 
> 
> http://www.georgenoble.co.uk/


I think he's the worst PDC caller.


----------



## rapattaque (Jan 5, 2009)

Meanwhile in the BDO... Great guard of honour for Greatbach. Genuinely moving (and amusing seeing so many silk shirted big bellied darts players in one concentrated area) stuff, scrapping with cancer but getting up there and playing. Impressive.


----------



## moose (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm completely hooked. I've just suggested to mr moose that we eschew festivals this year to spend our holidays at Frimley Green. 

It was the Count that did it 

'The agony and the ecstasy, encapsulated in one tungsten moment'. 
It's poetry. <weeps>


----------



## rapattaque (Jan 9, 2009)

moose said:


> I'm completely hooked. I've just suggested to mr moose that we eschew festivals this year to spend our holidays at Frimley Green.
> 
> It was the Count that did it
> 
> ...


----------



## Rosco (Jan 9, 2009)

A couple of potentially great quarter final matches this evening from 7.00pm on BBC2......

Walton vs Hankey

and

Adams vs Robson


I have cash on Hankey or Adams winning the final on Sunday, given the choice I'd rather Adams goes all the way because he's a nice bloke! Hes also throwing decent enough darts nowadays to be in the running for the England captain!!!


----------



## Jazzz (Jan 9, 2009)

Kenny Vermouth said:


> I think he's the worst PDC caller.


the other one that did the final - I don't know the score with him, literally. It's been my job to copy what he says, it's like... ninety-what? But you always know where you are with Noble.


----------



## mhwfc (Jan 9, 2009)

Jazzz said:


> the other one that did the final - I don't know the score with him, literally. It's been my job to copy what he says, it's like... ninety-what? But you always know where you are with Noble.



Good point, Russ Bray does sound like he's chewing gravel


----------



## mhwfc (Jan 10, 2009)

Couple of good semi finals just now, O'Shea and Fitton's dancing before their match was, er, special  Good to see Hankey throwing really well again, I remember on another forum he posted a few months ago about how he thought he was back to his best and would win it this year, shame I didn't take the 40/1 you could get on him


----------



## rapattaque (Jan 10, 2009)

Silverback v The Count final. Brilliant. 

Martin Adams excellent in defeat on every level in his semi-final. Darts is ace.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 10, 2009)

rapattaque said:


> Silverback v The Count final. Brilliant.
> 
> Martin Adams excellent in defeat on every level in his semi-final. Darts is ace.



Agreed.


----------



## mhwfc (Jan 10, 2009)

*Disturbing behaviour from The Count*

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=08lWD9l_I_o


----------



## monkeyhead (Jan 11, 2009)

wow! a boring (so called) sport which has maths as it's main ingredient

fantastic.....


----------



## rapattaque (Jan 11, 2009)

monkeyhead said:


> wow! a boring (so called) sport which has maths as it's main ingredient
> 
> fantastic.....



I think you're on the wrong thread.


----------



## Mapped (Jan 11, 2009)

Missed most of today's action, but The Count's intro is great. Coming on to banging techno vs Cotten Eye Joe (for J.B Walton) in the QFs. I was also sick of seeing Mrs Adams trying to keep her tits in her dress every 5 mins.

Did O'Shea slobber over Martin Adams at the end or is that a Northern only thing?

As you can tell I watch darts in a very intelligent way.


----------



## rapattaque (Jan 11, 2009)

The Count's intro is absolutely inspired!


----------



## rapattaque (Jan 11, 2009)

A bit of googling reveals his intro music is 'Be on your way' by DJ Zany. Grrr.


----------



## Rosco (Jan 11, 2009)

N1 Buoy said:


> I was also sick of seeing Mrs Adams trying to keep her tits in her dress every 5 mins.




I must admit I didn't get sick of them and towards the end of the match found myself willing the camera towards them!

And I agree with rapattaque, Adams is always a gentlemen in defeat, he truly is a nice bloke who is really getting into his high scoring over the last few years. When I started this thread in 2004 he was nothing of the sort and most of his televised matches were sometimes even a tad embarressing to watch. Since then he really has excelled, so much so that he actually deserves the role of the England captain now!

How he's still with the BDO and not switched over to the PDC yet, only he knows. With his great nickname, walk-on and howling fans SKY must be screaming at the PDC to get their wallet out or vice versa. His darts are consistent enough to keep up with the best of the PDC..... er well perhaps not Taylor but then who the hell is!! I can only guess that its his match nervousness that seems to come and go with different matches as well as critical times within a match thats keeping him from signing up for the big time. Apart from Taylor I can't think of any other player that may possibly whitewash Adams, quite the opposite, he wouldn't even be an underdog against Barney or Klassen on their good days.

If anyone deserves a golden handshake then its Wolfie


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 11, 2009)

rapattaque said:


> The Count's intro is absolutely inspired!



Fantastic innit  He used to knock around with the Pandaemonium crew in Telford in the early 90's, top bloke.

Good luck this evening Ted, will be rooting for ya


----------



## Rosco (Jan 11, 2009)

Yep good luck to both players, both deserve to win but one can't!

There will be sweat and tears but hopefully no blood


----------



## Rosco (Jan 11, 2009)

WOW, seems the BBC production crew have actually put some effort (and money) into the darts this year, an outstandiing intro to the darts final tonight accompanied by AC/DC's For those about to Rock, We salute you. Excellent stuff.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 11, 2009)

Am watching this.


----------



## moose (Jan 11, 2009)

Come on the Count!!!!


----------



## gunneradt (Jan 11, 2009)

is this worth it - I doubt if either of these players would make the 1st round at the PDC


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 11, 2009)

Its worth it to them, it doesn't matter whether they can make it in the PDC or not.


----------



## gunneradt (Jan 11, 2009)

yeah but it's so vauxhall conference.


----------



## gunneradt (Jan 11, 2009)

funny how the BBC hasn't shown the averages.


----------



## moose (Jan 11, 2009)

What's wrong with the Conference?


----------



## gunneradt (Jan 11, 2009)

ha ha - not a lot unless you're used to watchi g better

God this final is awful - they can't hit a thing.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 11, 2009)

YES its not consistent enuff to warrant a final


----------



## big eejit (Jan 11, 2009)

The Silverback won't lie down!


----------



## moose (Jan 11, 2009)

I hate that Stockport filth 

COME ON TED!!!


----------



## moose (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm going to have to go and do the tea. I can't watch!


----------



## gunneradt (Jan 11, 2009)

I couldn't watch because it was dreadful

i think the ladies champion in the PDC would have won that.


----------



## big eejit (Jan 11, 2009)

I thought it was great. Really exciting stuff.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 11, 2009)

I ended up not watching it tbh, couldn't get into it either.


----------



## mhwfc (Jan 11, 2009)

gunneradt said:


> is this worth it - I doubt if either of these players would make the 1st round at the PDC



I don't know why I'm dignifying this with a response, there were plenty of far worse performances at Ally Pally than Hankey or O'Shea this week, in one of the PDC quarter finals both Wade and Nicholson averaged 80 FFS.

It wasn't as impressive as Taylor, but it was a fantastically entertaining match between two very good players.


----------



## gunneradt (Jan 11, 2009)

what were the averages then in this match?

i thought it was awful.  The BBC should drop this rubbish in my view.


----------



## mhwfc (Jan 11, 2009)

gunneradt said:


> what were the averages then in this match?
> 
> i thought it was awful.  The BBC should drop this rubbish in my view.



91.46 for Hankey and 90.54 for O'Shea, not exactly on a par with prime Taylor I admit but it's similar to last year's PDC final where Part averaged 92.86 and Shepherd 85.10, hard to compare the averages in a best of 13 sets final with all the associated tension and the money at stake with a best of 7 sets last 32 at Ally Pally, some players averaged quite a bit higher than Hankey, some averaged less. The semi final averages at Lakeside were very good this year, Hankey averaged 95.88, O'Shea 93.32, Adams 94.53 and 92.42, the top guys in the BDO are still extremely good players.

I suspect assuming Hankey takes part in the unified Grand Slam of Darts tournament on ITV he'll be good for at least the quarter finals, possibly further.

Each to their own, I thought it was a very entertaining match and I suspect the television ratings will be very good, and more than justify the BBC showing it.

Anyway, roll on the PDC Player's Championship at the Circus Tavern, starting on Friday the 30th of January on ITV4


----------



## Rosco (Jan 11, 2009)

Congrats to Ted. Not sure you lot were watching the same match! 

Ok looked like an easy win for Ted in the first few sets but then Tony really came back into the game, making it a final to remember.

It doesn't matter about averages, its about the match. The BDO players are obviously just as gifted as the PDC players thats why most of them meet each other in the annual Grandslam with fairly equal wins and losses.

Do the work and anyone can play in the BDO Championship, you, me, your Dad, yes anyone. The PDC is more or less experienced pro players, which more often than not have been brought up through the system by the BDO from total amateurs. Considering what this all actually means its even more amazing what quality entertainment the BDO brings us at Lakeside every year. Without it, as fans or players, we all lose out.

I appreciate anyone posting here but how many times does this need to be explained.


----------



## gunneradt (Jan 11, 2009)

you're comparing it with an awful final at the PDc last year

these guys wouldnt make the top 64 in the PDC


----------



## mhwfc (Jan 11, 2009)

Rosco said:


> The BDO players are obviously just as gifted as the PDC players thats why most of them meet each other in the annual Grandslam with fairly equal wins and losses.
> 
> Do the work and anyone can play in the BDO Championship, you, me, your Dad, yes anyone. The PDC is more or less experienced pro players, which more often than not have been brought up through the system by the BDO from total amateurs. Considering what this all actually means its even more amazing what quality entertainment the BDO brings us at Lakeside every year. Without it, as fans or players, we all lose out.
> 
> I appreciate anyone posting here but how many times does this need to be explained.



Well said, at the quarter final stage of last year's Grand Slam 4 of the 8 quarter finalists (Anderson, Fitton, Webster and Whitlock) were BDO players, and King qualified through his achievements in the BDO, and Barneveld and Taylor are both multiple BDO world champions.

The BDO system brings through almost all the talent in the professional game, and covers everything from pub leagues through to the Lakeside. To my knowledge Terry Jenkins, Adrian Lewis and Colin Osborne are the only members of the PDC top 16 who have never taken part in a televised BDO event, and they've played plenty of darts under the BDO banner at Superleague level.


----------



## mhwfc (Jan 11, 2009)

gunneradt said:


> you're comparing it with an awful final at the PDc last year
> 
> these guys wouldnt make the top 64 in the PDC



Nonsense, the BDO representatives at the Grand Slam of Darts, on a level playing field with the PDC's best have more than competed, Taylor won the tournament both times it was staged but below him there's not much difference

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2008_Grand_Slam_of_Darts

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2007_Grand_Slam_of_Darts


----------



## gunneradt (Jan 11, 2009)

mhwfc said:


> Well said, at the quarter final stage of last year's Grand Slam 4 of the 8 quarter finalists (Anderson, Fitton, Webster and Whitlock) were BDO players, and King qualified through his achievements in the BDO, and Barneveld and Taylor are both multiple BDO world champions.
> 
> The BDO system brings through almost all the talent in the professional game, and covers everything from pub leagues through to the Lakeside. To my knowledge Terry Jenkins, Adrian Lewis and Colin Osborne are the only members of the PDC top 16 who have never taken part in a televised BDO event, and they've played plenty of darts under the BDO banner at Superleague level.




The difference between the 2 tournaments is that you would not get 2 guys who were so awful contesting a title.  Taylor and many others are capable of averaging way over 100 when needed - how many matches at the BDO this year saw anyone average over 100.  The BBC televises this out of blind loyalty I suspect.


----------



## mhwfc (Jan 11, 2009)

gunneradt said:


> The difference between the 2 tournaments is that you would not get 2 guys who were so awful contesting a title.  Taylor and many others are capable of averaging way over 100 when needed - how many matches at the BDO this year saw anyone average over 100.  The BBC televises this out of blind loyalty I suspect.



Well, last year in the PDC we did get 2 guys who were "so awful", averaging in the early 90s in a tense final which goes on for two and a half hours with only one break is not awful darts though. In the cross code tournaments on ITV and Dutch television, with regular breaks as the PDC players always get Anderson, Adams and Fitton have had averages of far more than a hundred, there's been six in the past couple of years, of which four were won by Phil Taylor and two were won by the BDO's Gary Anderson, who has also reached two semi finals.

The BDO and BBC do show a great deal of loyalty to each other, in a way it's a good thing, the Lakeside reaches a far wider audience through the BBC than the PDC could dream of on ITV4 and Sky, indeed arguably the BDO showing too much loyalty to the BBC when the BBC were only willing to televise one darts tournament a year has led to the situation now where there's two professional circuits and two world championships.


----------



## Rosco (Jan 11, 2009)

gunneradt said:


> The difference between the 2 tournaments is that you would not get 2 guys who were so awful contesting a title.  Taylor and many others are capable of averaging way over 100 when needed - how many matches at the BDO this year saw anyone average over 100.  The BBC televises this out of blind loyalty I suspect.





With respect let me expalin this in simple terms......

There is no debate here about whether the BDO is somewhat lower in general player quality than the PDC, yes of course it is, this is obvious because of the very nature of both organisations. Something most if not all players from the PDC and BDO realise and respect.

BDO= probably 75% unpaid amateurs that have struggled, often for many years spending their own money travelling the country to play and ultimately qualify for such a highly respected televised tournament.

PDC= generally all highly paid pro players of high scoring/averaging percentage ability. Most of which have come through the local pub to Lakeside stage BDO system and onwards to the PDC. As the PDC looks right now, without the BDO it simply wouldn't exist.

There is no argument here, yes they are both World Championships but only by name, not by definition. Both competitions have evolved enough over the years to have gained respect in their own right. No sometimes the BDO scores and averages arn't generally speaking as high as the PDC's, but sometimes they are and thats why its amazing. The very fact that amateur darts players from down your street even have the opportunity to be up there playing alongside and winning against pro PDC players in tournaments such as the Grandslam (the true World Chamionship) proves what great work the BDO does for the sport.

And so gunneradt you are merely stating the obvious and also slagging the very roots of darts itself.


----------



## rapattaque (Jan 12, 2009)

gunneradt said:


> The difference between the 2 tournaments is that you would not get 2 guys who were so awful contesting a title.  Taylor and many others are capable of averaging way over 100 when needed - how many matches at the BDO this year saw anyone average over 100.  The BBC televises this out of blind loyalty I suspect.



Yawn.


----------



## moose (Jan 12, 2009)

Sod the averages, this is what we've come to see. 
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=hbDTqCOVA1I


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 12, 2009)

Rosco said:


> PDC= generally all highly paid pro players of high scoring/averaging percentage ability. Most of which have come through the local pub to Lakeside stage BDO system and onwards to the PDC. As the PDC looks right now, without the BDO it simply wouldn't exist.



This is true.


----------



## Rosco (Jan 12, 2009)

moose said:


> Sod the averages, this is what we've come to see.
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=hbDTqCOVA1I



Its taken me many years but I think Im finally beginning to get into Hankeys walkon, especially the rubber bats


----------



## pigtails (Jan 12, 2009)

Rosco said:


> Its taken me many years but I think Im finally beginning to get into Hankeys walkon, especially the rubber bats



Hankey is wicked!!  If only everyone had his performance stylings!!!


----------



## mhwfc (Jan 12, 2009)

pigtails said:


> Hankey is wicked!!  If only everyone had his performance stylings!!!



This is my territory! Be on your way!!!


----------



## mhwfc (Jan 29, 2009)

Bumped to remind everyone there's arrers on TV this weekend, back at the Essex strip club for the PDC Player's Championship at the Circus Tavern, all weekend on ITV4


----------



## rapattaque (Jan 30, 2009)

Yeah!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 30, 2009)

Um,shouldn't this darts tournament have started by now? Why advertise something to start at 12:30 and not start it on time? Stupid ITV.


----------



## mhwfc (Jan 31, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Um,shouldn't this darts tournament have started by now? Why advertise something to start at 12:30 and not start it on time? Stupid ITV.



Sport coverage on ITV very rarely starts on time, normally it starts at least 4 minutes after its published start time, I reckon it's a deliberate ploy to get the sport audience watching a full ad break before the coverage starts, their FA cup live and highlights seem to routinely start 4 minutes late, as did the F1, and their Champions League and League Cup highlights often start ten minutes late 

Good days darts today, I always preferred Lakeside but the Circus Tavern with its small stage with spectators all around and loads of elevated areas is so much better as a darts venue than the Ally Pally in its current configuration with the enormous flat floor and a huge stage. The crowd seem better behaved as well, boisterous at times but good natured, I reckon it's because they're so close to the players there that the players could easily see who it was if they called out too much, and unless you're a complete prat you're not going to insult someone who you can look in the eye!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 31, 2009)

mhwfc said:


> Sport coverage on ITV very rarely starts on time, normally it starts at least 4 minutes after its published start time, I reckon it's a deliberate ploy to get the sport audience watching a full ad break before the coverage starts, their FA cup live and highlights seem to routinely start 4 minutes late, as did the F1, and their Champions League and League Cup highlights often start ten minutes late



Ah right i see,still a stupid thing to do though.



mhwfc said:


> Good days darts today, I always preferred Lakeside but the Circus Tavern with its small stage with spectators all around and loads of elevated areas is so much better as a darts venue than the Ally Pally in its current configuration with the enormous flat floor and a huge stage. The crowd seem better behaved as well, boisterous at times but good natured, I reckon it's because they're so close to the players there that the players could easily see who it was if they called out too much, and unless you're a complete prat you're not going to insult someone who you can look in the eye!!



I actually prefer the circus tavern also. Was a good day of darts, hopefully todays is just as good/better.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 31, 2009)

Some match between Priestley and Part here,5-5,first to 6.

editriestley wins 6-5 after being 5-0 down!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 1, 2009)

Looking forward to this final.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 1, 2009)

16-9 taylor. Good effort by thornton, better final than i thought it would be!


----------



## Rosco (Feb 3, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Some match between Priestley and Part here,5-5,first to 6.
> 
> editriestley wins 6-5 after being 5-0 down!





Crikey, slightly embarressing for Part, although any type of loss for Part isn't surprising at the mo! Great for Priestly.

All in all an ok weekend of darts, although the extremely short format does seem to sort the men from the boys.

Also,doesn't the Tavern look incredibly tiny now compared with the enormous Ally?


----------



## mhwfc (Feb 12, 2009)

*Webster and Anderson join the PDC*


----------



## Jazzz (Feb 13, 2009)

mhwfc said:


>




that's really funny


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 26, 2009)

Wade 4-2 up atm v Taylor, Taylor doesn't look his normal self.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 26, 2009)

Wade beats Taylor again,8-4 this time,amazing.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 12, 2009)

King V Barneveld to kick the night off, what a night this should be.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 12, 2009)

Barney hits the bullseye for the 2nd time tonight,to take a 4-1 lead. 103.11 average.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 12, 2009)

Make that 3 times now,6-2 up.


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (Mar 26, 2009)

Ahhh, about to settle down and watch Klaasen v Jenkins. Hope Klaasen wins, I've been liking him since he won the BDO.

And then Taylor v Barney last up tonight.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 27, 2009)

Taylor thrashed him in the end, dunno whats up with  Barney. Seems not quite up to it mentally atm.


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (May 7, 2009)

Anyone know why Mardle isn't in the Premier League any more?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 7, 2009)

Cause he had a virus and it hasn't gone in time so they cancelled him from the prem/everyones results v him.


----------



## mhwfc (May 8, 2009)

How good was Anderson tonight, hopefully he can bring over his Grand Slam form to the rest of the PDC tournaments now he's jumped and put his appalling Lakeside form behind him.

If he does he can legitimately compete with Taylor even when Taylor's on form, as shown by the 2007 World Darts Trophy final in Holland where Phil hit something like 17 180s but Anderson threw some sublime darts to win 7 sets to 3. Exciting times ahead


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (May 8, 2009)

mhwfc said:


> How good was Anderson tonight, hopefully he can bring over his Grand Slam form to the rest of the PDC tournaments now he's jumped and put his appalling Lakeside form behind him.
> 
> If he does he can legitimately compete with Taylor even when Taylor's on form, as shown by the 2007 World Darts Trophy final in Holland where Phil hit something like 17 180s but Anderson threw some sublime darts to win 7 sets to 3. Exciting times ahead


I saw a bit of it last night.

So does that mean Webster and Anderson have both gone to the PDC?


----------



## mhwfc (May 8, 2009)

Kenny Vermouth said:


> I saw a bit of it last night.
> 
> So does that mean Webster and Anderson have both gone to the PDC?



They both joined the PDC a couple of months ago, Simon Whitlock and Andy Fordham have also moved over


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (May 9, 2009)

mhwfc said:


> They both joined the PDC a couple of months ago, Simon Whitlock and Andy Fordham have also moved over


Fucking hell, I had no idea - I'm clearly not paying enough attention. I usually watch it down the pub, though, and without the commentary.

The PDC world championships are going to be fucking genius next year. I can't wait to see the likes of Whitlock, Webster and Anderson taking on Alex Roy, Kevin Painter and Colin Osbourne to name a few.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 25, 2009)

Wade 10-8 Barneveld

King 10-6 phil taylor

final of the prem league: Wade v King,what a night so far.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 25, 2009)

game on here...king 5-0 down..7-1down..now its 8-6 wade. best of 25.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 25, 2009)

7-0 i should've said...now 11-8 wade.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 25, 2009)

Wade wins 13-8, what a game, what a night.


----------



## Rosco (Jul 22, 2009)

World Matchplay up at Blackpool is being covered and abnormally hyped as usual by Sky Sports this week, coming up to the quarter finals any day now. Some outstanding arrers tonight being thrown by Lloyd, Lewis, Taylor and Painter.

Go check out the massive check outs!


----------



## Lisarocket (Jul 23, 2009)

Saw a bit of the Taylor match in a pub last night, but don't have Sky sports anymore, so i can't watch this one


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 23, 2009)

Rosco said:


> World Matchplay up at Blackpool is being covered and abnormally hyped as usual by Sky Sports this week, coming up to the quarter finals any day now. Some outstanding arrers tonight being thrown by Lloyd, Lewis, Taylor and Painter.
> 
> Go check out the massive check outs!



Been a great day/night of darts. Two close finishes,now andersons coming back v James Wade.


----------



## nicksonic (Jul 25, 2009)

really looking forward to jenkins v baxter, if they're both on song it'll be brilliant. taylor v king will provide a healthy dose of needle, if merv can get in front and keep his head straight he could do it


----------



## Rosco (Jul 25, 2009)

SAT 25TH July 2009  /  7.00pm Sky Sports 1

Baxter and Jenkins are pretty much equal at the mo, both have their off and on days but the on days are more or less the same. Should be a quality race to the finish if they're both up for it, should be interesting. Baxters got my money.

Taylor should give Merv the Moody a thrashing. Merv is a first class player but unlike other firstclassers he's never nearly matched Taylors finesse for more than 2 or 3 legs. He'll get moody, snarl at the crowd, and lose, should be good telly though. Taylor would have my money but at such odds it wouldn't be worth it.

ENJOY


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 25, 2009)

Kings just holding on atm...9-6 taylor.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 25, 2009)

Looks like i jinxed king, taylor wins 17-6,lol..here we go again....


----------



## mhwfc (Jul 26, 2009)

Taylor v Jenkins in the final then, poor Jenkins has been to six televised finals but has lost every one so far, I hope it's not a foregone conclusion, after all in the semi finals at the Grand Slam he beat Anderson 16 sets to 14 despite Anderson averaging 106, so he can beat players who are showing scarily good form. Then again, the following night in the final he lost 18-9 to a certain Mr Philip Taylor.

Hope Jenks can do well, he always comes across as a top bloke.


----------



## nicksonic (Jul 26, 2009)

if 'the bull' is playing well then he can take out some huge out shots, although he does miss the occasional big number. as usual when playing 'the power' he'll either need to get ahead early on or not be more than a break down after the first 5 legs.

should be good, i'll be rooting for terry


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 26, 2009)

Can you imagine the crowd if jenkins wins? It'll be great.(i hope...)


----------



## Relahni (Jul 26, 2009)

Taylor is absolutely brilliant and will win....unfortunately.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 26, 2009)

Relahni said:


> Taylor is absolutely brilliant and will win....unfortunately.



Aye. I respect taylor but would like some other talent to start winning.


----------



## Rosco (Jul 26, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Aye. I respect taylor but would like some other talent to start winning.





Yes does become a tad tedious now and then, but lets not forget what a genius he is. I doubt we'll get another as consistently oustanding for a very long time, if ever.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 26, 2009)

Rosco said:


> Yes does become a tad tedious now and then, but lets not forget what a genius he is. I doubt we'll get another as consistently oustanding for a very long time, if ever.



I know, i'm always trying to learn how he does it, but can never quite manage the level of concentration needed to throw so accurately.


----------



## Rosco (Jul 26, 2009)

Its a rare quality. I'm more of a Mardle player myself, a bit drifty!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 26, 2009)

Rosco said:


> Its a rare quality. I'm more of a Mardle player myself, a bit drifty!


----------



## Relahni (Jul 26, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Aye. I respect taylor but would like some other talent to start winning.



You can't do anything but respect Taylor for his play.

He's immense.  

I don't think any other sport has been dominated in such a way as he has done with darts.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 26, 2009)

Jenkins doesn't look up for it...


----------



## Rosco (Jul 26, 2009)

Its a shame he's getting booed alot though. Sky havn't discussed it all.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 26, 2009)

116 checkout for taylor on the first leg,lol


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 26, 2009)

Rosco said:


> Its a shame he's getting booed alot though. Sky havn't discussed it all.



Crowd can boo if they wish really, can't tell them what to do, they just want jenkins to win in the end that's why they do it, doesn't put taylor off though.


----------



## Rosco (Jul 26, 2009)

While pottering around the house I sometimes find myself wondering if he's just as good throwing everyday objects around. Like an empty baked bean can into the bin from across the kitchen, or a tea bag into a cup from some distance.


----------



## Relahni (Jul 26, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Crowd can boo if they wish really, can't tell them what to do, they just want jenkins to win in the end that's why they do it, doesn't put taylor off though.



Taylor goes mental if the crowd whistle..


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 26, 2009)

144 finish taylor leads 3-0, im predicting 18-1.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 26, 2009)

3-1!


----------



## Rosco (Jul 26, 2009)

Jenkins takes his first leg but he'll need to up the score rate or he'll get thrashed.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 26, 2009)

A 9 darter is so magical even taylor can't pull it off when he wants to. Gets closer more often than most, mind.


----------



## nicksonic (Jul 26, 2009)

a thrashing is on the cards, unfortunately.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 26, 2009)

might see a 9 darter though, so gonna keep watchin, that's whats so great about darts, always that possibility even when the match result is a certainty.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 26, 2009)

Never heard a crowd boo so much at a champion!


----------



## mhwfc (Jul 26, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Never heard a crowd boo so much at a champion!



Bit out of order, what was Taylor supposed to do, start not playing so well to give Jenkins a chance? I'd have rather it was a closer match and it'd be great to see Jenkins finally win a final, but you've just got to respect a man who is close to perfection in his chosen game.


----------



## Rosco (Jul 26, 2009)

Yep, bit of an anti-climax really and mainly because Jenkins played like a 3 year old and not because of Taylors usual talents.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 26, 2009)

mhwfc said:


> Bit out of order, what was Taylor supposed to do, start not playing so well to give Jenkins a chance? I'd have rather it was a closer match and it'd be great to see Jenkins finally win a final, but you've just got to respect a man who is close to perfection in his chosen game.



Agreed, besides, its those games that make the classics stand out more.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 11, 2009)

Barneys 2-0(in sets) up v taylor!!!!!!!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 11, 2009)

2-2 now ffs


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 11, 2009)

Barney saves match and makes it 5-3!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 11, 2009)

taylor wins 6-3 ffs


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 11, 2009)

Taylor dedicates it to the death of the boyzone guy.....


----------



## Onket (Oct 12, 2009)

My first live professional darts match yesterday. Great stuff, I'll certainly be going again.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 12, 2009)

Wish i could go! How much were the tickets, onket?


----------



## Onket (Oct 12, 2009)

I think it cost €45 for the final. I didn't pay for it, got tickets through the sponsors.

£16 return on Ryanair!

Dublin is fucking expensive though, you're looking at pretty much a fiver a pint.


----------



## Rosco (Nov 14, 2009)

Onket said:


> Dublin is fucking expensive though, you're looking at pretty much a fiver a pint.




Blimey!! 

Anyway, the mighty Grandslam begins tonight (14th Nov 09) on ITV4 at 7.00pm. Theres some easy groups and hard groups, check them out..........as well as Saturday and Sunday match fixtures below.

Grand Slam of Darts Draw

GROUP A
Phil Taylor
Mark Webster
Vincent van der Voort
Anastasia Dobromyslova

GROUP B
Tony O'Shea
Colin Osborne
Colin Lloyd
Brian Woods

GROUP C
Mervyn King
Darryl Fitton
Wildcard Qualifier
Kirk Shepherd

GROUP D
Raymond van Barneveld
John Part
Kevin Painter
Frances Hoenselaar

GROUP E
Ted Hankey
Simon Whitlock
Wayne Mardle
Scott Waites

GROUP F
Gary Anderson
Steve Beaton
Co Stompe
Kevin McDine

GROUP G
Terry Jenkins
Adrian Lewis
Darin Young
Denis Ovens

GROUP H
James Wade
Robert Thornton
Andy Hamilton
Gary Mawson  


SAT EVE 7.00PM FIXTURES

Mervyn King vs Kirk Shepherd
Raymond van Barneveld vs Francis Hoenselaar
Tony O'Shea vs Brian Woods
Colin Osborne vs Colin Lloyd
Phil Taylor vs Anastasia Dobromyslova
John Part vs Kevin Painter
Darryl Fitton vs Steve Maish
Mark Webster vs Vincent van der Voort

SUN AFT 12 NOON FIXTURES

Steve Beaton vs Co Stompe
Robert Thornton vs Andy Hamilton
Adrian Lewis vs Darin Young
Simon Whitlock vs Wayne Mardle
Ted Hankey vs Scott Waites
Gary Anderson vs Kevin McDine
JAmes Wade vs Gary Mawson
Terry Jenkins vs Denis Ovens


also if you miss out seeing Saturday evenings matches theres an hour of highlights at 11am on Sunday prior to Sundays live stuff at midday.

Cheers and jolly good ealth to ya!


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 14, 2009)

Good stuff Rosco 

At last one i can watch now i'm in Skyless land


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 14, 2009)

really looking forward to this  

groups A, D and H look tasty


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 14, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> really looking forward to this
> 
> groups A, D and H look tasty



I reckon Gary Anderson in group F might have an easy one this year...


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 14, 2009)

anderson is amazing when he's on form, up with barney, taylor, wade, lewis et al.

seems to wilt under pressure unfortunately.


----------



## Rosco (Nov 14, 2009)

Mardle vs Hankey!!! Who will win the grandslam of silly walk-ons!!?

Actually, Hankeys quality darts aside I think his walk on is just plain ridiculous, and I'm not sure he gets the tongue in cheek thing even after years of crowds laughing hysterically at him. I dunno, maybe he does, maybe I'm missing something but he does seem to take it all so damn seriously. Strange bloke 

Where as Mardles hawai walk-on does comes across as comedy genius, and I believe he really gets the concept of how ridiculous it all is. A class above Ted's scary plastic bats!

Anyway, as for the game, has the potential to be a first round final if you know what I mean. Both fast players, both quality throwers, both heavyweight scorers. My fivers going on Hankey for his never ending persistence and quality of scores. Its rare he breaks down and goes seriously downhill in any game of darts, has been known but rare. More than I can say for Mardle, high quality but not consistent enough, too many 15's and not enough 60's!! Although if it was a big loveable cuddly bear competition, he would undoubtedly win every time!


RESULT:- MARDLE FOR WALKON / HANKEY FOR DARTS


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 14, 2009)

i got into darts due to watching a mardle match when his darts were just plain amazing.

sadly he's gone off the boil majorly


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 14, 2009)

Rosco said:


> RESULT:- MARDLE FOR WALKON / HANKEY FOR DARTS



*silly edit*


----------



## Rosco (Nov 14, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> *silly edit*




I didn't feel right without adding it, would have ruined my day!


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 14, 2009)

without getting into the bdo v pdc thing, the bdo players are clearly talented as everyone that's 'come over' has done well. i don't think hankey will get out of the group tho.


----------



## Rosco (Nov 14, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> i don't think hankey will get out of the group tho.




Can't agree with that, he should beat Mardle fairly easily, Whitlock maybe a bit harder and Scott Waites I'm not sure I know of or I can't remember.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 14, 2009)

Rosco said:


> Can't agree with that, he should beat Mardle fairly easily, Whitlock maybe a bit harder and Scott Waites I'm not sure I know of or I can't remember.



i may have a bet...  

i put £10 on barney to beat taylor 7-6 in the 2007 final.

fuckin' A


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 14, 2009)

Rosco said:


> Blimey!!
> 
> Anyway, the mighty Grandslam begins tonight (14th Nov 09) on ITV4 at 7.00pm. Theres some easy groups and hard groups, check them out..........as well as Saturday and Sunday match fixtures below.
> 
> ...



heh,. thanks for reminding me!!


----------



## Rosco (Nov 14, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> heh,. thanks for reminding me!!



no problem, the darts, darts, darts thread has been neglected for a while but now its coming into season and we need plenty of input to encourage fresh urbanite blood. 

Oh and don't forget, 180's for show doubles for dough!


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 14, 2009)

Rosco said:


> no problem, the darts, darts, darts thread has been neglected for a while but now its coming into season and we need plenty of input to encourage fresh urbanite blood.



who could not LOVE darts?


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 14, 2009)

p.s. when i go to the pdc world championship quarter-finals i'll be texting in


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm hoping i don't miss much of the world champs when im away, ill have internet access though and may be able to watch it online on a certain site, i hope!


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 14, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> I'm hoping i don't miss much of the world champs when im away, ill have internet access though and may be able to watch it online on a certain site, i hope!



where are you off to?


----------



## Rosco (Nov 14, 2009)

I have tickets for the PDC final, taking my 6 year old boy,its an xmas pressy and he'll love it. Just got to get a proper darts shirt printed up for him in time. He loves dressing up smart for a game of arrers in the kitchen! And he's actually quite good, he's beaten me on round the clock several times, not that I'm great but he's 6 for gawds sake, the shame I tells ya!! And thats all the way to the bull.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 14, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> where are you off to?



To see my family.

Lucky git rosco!!


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 14, 2009)

Rosco said:


> I have tickets for the PDC final, taking my 6 year old boy,its an xmas pressy and he'll love it.


----------



## Rosco (Nov 14, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> To see my family.
> 
> Lucky git rosco!!





I got them off ebay a couple of months back for face value, £40ish each I think. Just got to find a bandb near the Ally Pally now. Any ideas?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 14, 2009)

Here we go then. Hopefully taylor doesn't win this one.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 14, 2009)

the bdo players bang on about the pdc being boring because taylor always wins so now they've got a chance to change it.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 14, 2009)

*shakes head at itv 'build up' nonsense*


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 14, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> *shakes head at itv 'build up' nonsense*



*shakes head at itv too many adverts nonsense*


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 14, 2009)

Let me guess, another break after this segment  to.

edit: fucking knew it


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 14, 2009)

"the first game isn't far away."

yes, it obviously is.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 14, 2009)

Is there a woman in each group in this then?


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 14, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Is there a woman in each group in this then?



no, just the two.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 14, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> no, just the two.



Ah ok then.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 14, 2009)

those were bizarre flights barney were using, he does sod about with his game.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 14, 2009)

at o'shea's walk-on music.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 14, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> at o'shea's walk-on music.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 14, 2009)

it's full-on butlins holiday camp stuff.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 14, 2009)

omg i do NOT want to see colin lloyd in his shorts.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 14, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> omg i do NOT want to see colin lloyd in his shorts.



this is abit bizarre lol


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 14, 2009)

just show us darts players throwing the freakin' darts, not poncing about with ned bloody boulting.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 14, 2009)

and get rid of alan warriner-little.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 14, 2009)

abject collapse by jaws, sort it out colin!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 14, 2009)

is it 4-4 or game over? missed the last leg


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 14, 2009)

osborne won 5-3.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 14, 2009)

dobromyslova is an absolute FOX!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 14, 2009)

Think the crowd thought she just got 180


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 14, 2009)

the taylor 'tache.

error.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 14, 2009)

too easy


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 14, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> too easy



indeed.

part v painter should be good


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 14, 2009)

it's always disappointing to see darth maple walk on without a chewy escort


----------



## mhwfc (Nov 15, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> the taylor 'tache.
> 
> error.



Maybe he's aiming to grow one of these in time for Ally Pally? Go for the look he had winning the Embassy in the early 90s?


----------



## Rosco (Nov 15, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> it's always disappointing to see darth maple walk on without a chewy escort





Maybe ITV can't afford the same royalties as Sky.


----------



## Rosco (Nov 15, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> dobromyslova is an absolute FOX!





Yea, very sweet, nice smile, nice eyes and a cute nose, darts are quite good as well!

As for Taylors tache, he says its for charity. That can be the only excuse to grow such a thing on ones face!


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 15, 2009)

mhwfc said:


> Maybe he's aiming to grow one of these in time for Ally Pally? Go for the look he had winning the Embassy in the early 90s?



seeing footage from 'back then' always brings a smile to my face


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 15, 2009)

God i wish i had money for beer today, darts on all day+other stuff.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 15, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> God i wish i had money for beer today, darts on all day+other stuff.



it's gonna be a good day


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 15, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> it's gonna be a good day



I'll have beer for the final day on sunday atleast.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 15, 2009)

What is going on with beatons 3rd dart? 3 times now he's fucked up on it.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 15, 2009)

just bad luck i think.

beaton has the smoothest throw in the game, stompe nearly has the strangest with that award going to dennis smith imo.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 15, 2009)

He just explained he's got a new set of darts today, guess thats why.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 15, 2009)

I have noticed there's less adverts on itv for this today, thank god.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 15, 2009)

a bit odd that he should switch to a new set as the tournament starts.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 15, 2009)

'the hammer' is all over the shop.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 15, 2009)

almost a 9 dart chance for him after you said that!


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 15, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> almost a 9 dart chance for him after you said that!



i'm coaching from afar


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 15, 2009)

Damnit hamilton.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 15, 2009)

huge let-off for thornton there, 4-2.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 15, 2009)

i love back-to-back 180's to open a leg


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 15, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> i love back-to-back 180's to open a leg



yup, especially during a quality match


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 15, 2009)

not a great standard of doubling in that match, 2 maximums in the last leg for hamilton and he still lost it.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 15, 2009)

Think the pressure of the crowd just got to him when he realized he was in with a chance.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 15, 2009)

Some reply by young! 2-2 at the break, could be good.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 15, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Some reply by young! 2-2 at the break, could be good.



wow, he missed the big numbers earlier and then squares it with a 147


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 15, 2009)

lewis will still win tho


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 15, 2009)

I never used to rate lewis that highly, but have recently started to rate him higher, still think he's always one that could be on the recieving end of an upset.

3-2 young

then a 180


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 15, 2009)

and another..9 dart chance!

not happening


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 15, 2009)

6 perfect darts!!


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 15, 2009)

drury is an idiot.

"for the usa, for the world, for wolverhampton"

WTF?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 15, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> drury is an idiot.
> 
> "for the usa, for the world, for wolverhampton"
> 
> wtf?



lol

4-2


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 15, 2009)

5-2 young, poor game by lewis, great comeback.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 15, 2009)

well that's a surprise, i wouldn't have predicted that*.


*did in fact predict the opposite result


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 15, 2009)

whitlock v wayne will be good


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 15, 2009)

booo, its an aussie, boooo

just kidding


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 15, 2009)

boo him.

and hiss him.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 15, 2009)

i knew he was gonna mention the ashes, ffs.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 15, 2009)

whitlock's looking good for 40!

apart from the hair obviously.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 15, 2009)

watch out for those 'tight millimetres'.

and his name is MARDLE, not MAR-DELL


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 15, 2009)

devastating 142 checkout, brilliant.

whitlock is much better than his 98 ranking.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 15, 2009)

another disappointing outing for wayne...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 15, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> another disappointing outing for wayne...



He looked abit more focused today despite the loss.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 15, 2009)

oh god, now it's rubber bat time.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 15, 2009)

Hankey fighting back


----------



## pigtails (Nov 15, 2009)

I love hankey


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 15, 2009)

not great from the bdo guys, 'the count' looked way off the pace.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 15, 2009)

ted throws his toys out of the coffin.


----------



## mhwfc (Nov 15, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> devastating 142 checkout, brilliant.
> 
> whitlock is much better than his 98 ranking.



He only moved over from the WDF system about 6 months ago, he has hardly played in any of the floor events being an Aussie but he's always been a quality player, a good performance at the Ally Pally and he'll be right up there


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 15, 2009)

mhwfc said:


> He only moved over from the WDF system about 6 months ago, he has hardly played in any of the floor events being an Aussie but he's always been a quality player, a good performance at the Ally Pally and he'll be right up there



definitely, loads of talent and one to watch.

anderson on next


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 15, 2009)

has mcdine been stung on the earlobe?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 15, 2009)

@ how much mawson looks like rafa


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 15, 2009)

i can't remember wade ever playing as bad as this, shocking.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 15, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> i can't remember wade ever playing as bad as this, shocking.



Aye, one of those days. Still won.


----------



## Rosco (Nov 15, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> just bad luck i think.
> 
> beaton has the smoothest throw in the game, stompe nearly has the strangest with that award going to dennis smith imo.




Fuk yea, Dennis Smith, lovely bloke that he is, does indeed have the strangest throw on this planet. What with the copious amount of sweat, the rolling eyes and the sweeping butterfly hand movements he'd be more at home in the Glastonbury dance tent!


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 15, 2009)

Rosco said:


> What with the copious amount of sweat, the rolling eyes and the sweeping butterfly hand movements he'd be more at home in the Glastonbury dance tent!



now that would be a sight!


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 15, 2009)

a comprehensive victory for 'the bull', not a bad afternoon's action all in all


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 15, 2009)

francis breaks part in the first leg, come on the dutch crown!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 15, 2009)

<switches over from the football>

Parts not always at the top of his game either, should do alot better than he does.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 15, 2009)

2-0 hoenselaar!

*obligatory screaming woman in crowd*


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 15, 2009)

i'll be amazed if part loses this...


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 15, 2009)

nice little wink from francis at the break, i like her


----------



## Rosco (Nov 15, 2009)

Yep, shes quite a cool cucumber when it comes to big stage games, and Parts looking nervous at 2-2.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 15, 2009)

darth maple broken again, 3-2!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 15, 2009)

Part did well to pull through.


----------



## Rosco (Nov 15, 2009)

I think he's glad that games out the way.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 15, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Part did well to pull through.



yes, can't be easy when you know everyone wants you to lose and you're not playing great.


----------



## Rosco (Nov 15, 2009)

Blimey, vandevoorts put some weight on!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 15, 2009)

I see van der voort lost.  Now wondering wtf ITVs point is here with this segment.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 15, 2009)

i'm catching up after doctor who, it's like i've travelled back in time by an hour


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 15, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> i'm catching up after doctor who, it's like i've travelled back in time by an hour



oh forgot about itv4+1


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 15, 2009)

i've done the sky+ option.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 15, 2009)

Ive done neither, watching live. (dont have sky +)


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 15, 2009)

i didn't realise vincent was playing our favourite russian! get in!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 15, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> i didn't realise vincent was playing our favourite russian! get in!



Seemed a good match from the clips i saw.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 15, 2009)

here comes the barney army!


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 15, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Seemed a good match from the clips i saw.



it was, vincent was his usual inconsistent self but dobromyslova was caning the red bit plus put in a brilliant 3 figure bull out shot.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 15, 2009)

Painter 1-0!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 15, 2009)

Lots of missed doubles atm, great game though.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 15, 2009)

4-4, barney got lucky. Dunno how!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 15, 2009)

The lucky dutch git somehow wins 5-4.


----------



## Rosco (Nov 16, 2009)

Tonights action

MONDAY 16 NOVEMBER (6pm-11pm)

Groups E-H Second Games
Co Stompe v Kevin McDine
Andy Hamilton v Gary Mawson
Adrian Lewis v Denis Ovens
Ted Hankey v Wayne Mardle
Gary Anderson v Steve Beaton
James Wade v Robert Thornton
Terry Jenkins v Darin Young 
Simon Whitlock v Scott Waites


Keep up with schedules here

http://www.itv.com/Sport/Darts/TheDraw/default.html


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 16, 2009)

i've now caught up, steve maish was playing brilliantly against the king but couldn't close the deal. unfortunately i'm getting a train back to london later so will miss tonight's action, really wanted to see hankey v mardle too


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 16, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> i've now caught up, steve maish was playing brilliantly against the king but couldn't close the deal. unfortunately i'm getting a train back to london later so will miss tonight's action, really wanted to see hankey v mardle too



sky + it??


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 16, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> sky + it??



unfortunately i can't do that for various reasons, hopefully i'll be able to catch it on +1. either way i'll be checking the thread later


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 16, 2009)

Mcdine hits a 170 finish on the bullseye, to go 3-2 up v stompe.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 16, 2009)

Stompe wins on 11 darts to make it 3-3, and follows up with a 180!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 16, 2009)

both have had chances for the match!! Mcdine wins 5-4!


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 16, 2009)

*leaves house*


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 16, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> *leaves house*


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 16, 2009)

lewis3-3 ovens, crucial game, whoever loses is practically out.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 16, 2009)

ovens finishes on 120, wins 5-3! bye bye lewis, knew you would fuck this up.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 16, 2009)

This crowd is getting rather irritating whenever hankey steps up to throw.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 16, 2009)

Mardle still alive..somehow..some way...4-3 hankey....

edit: Hankey wins 5-4!


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 16, 2009)

so i started watching it on itv4+1 (amusingly on maximum channel 180 ) and it cut out at 10:10pm saying they couldn't show the rest for 'legal reasons'???

bloody annoying as i'd just got to the break of the anderson match  

so the count won?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 16, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> so i started watching it on itv4+1 (amusingly on maximum channel 180 ) and it cut out at 10:10pm saying they couldn't show the rest for 'legal reasons'???
> 
> bloody annoying as i'd just got to the break of the anderson match
> 
> so the count won?



Itv4 +1 is working for me? 

Wade came back from 3-0 down to win 5-3, played well even when 3-0 down.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 16, 2009)

weird, just switched back and it's working!

FFS.

anyway, on jenkins v young.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 16, 2009)

Love 'walk this way' for theme music.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 16, 2009)

ronnie baxter's is my fave


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 16, 2009)

Barneys is my fave, just wish he would play better than he does. I miss his glory days...


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 16, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> I miss his glory days...



indeed... when he stops trying to beat himself he'll be back.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 16, 2009)

good game this one, 3-4.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 16, 2009)

what a brilliant finish!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 16, 2009)

Yup, great evening of darts all round.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 16, 2009)

most of which i missed  

normal service resumes tomorrow


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 16, 2009)

Ironically i'll be missing the first half of tmrws darts.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 16, 2009)

i feel your pain!


----------



## Rosco (Nov 16, 2009)

Yep a good evening of arrers. Crikey, Teds got to chill and quick!

And funnily enough I've been sorting my sky dish,cables,boxes out all day long after months of stress. Now recieving everything on 3 tellys, nice


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 16, 2009)

in good time for the world champs then. top work!


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 17, 2009)

Great checkout from the Wizard to end the night. High quality darts in the Thornton Wade match. A top night of darts. 

It's my turn to be on a train tomorrow. Not going to see tomorrow nights matches


----------



## Rosco (Nov 17, 2009)

How it looks for the next two nights..........sorry Lisa but tonights looking like top arrers, we'll watch it for you!

TUESDAY 17 NOVEMBER (6pm-11pm)

Mervyn King v Darryl Fitton
Phil Taylor v Vincent van der Voort
Kevin Painter v Francis Hoenselaar
Tony O'Shea v Colin Lloyd
Steve Maish v Kirk Shepherd
Raymond van Barneveld v John Part
Mark Webster v Anastasia Dobromyslova
Colin Osborne v Brian Woods

WEDNESDAY 18 NOVEMBER (6pm-11pm)

Terry Jenkins v Adrian Lewis
Gary Anderson v Co Stompe
Robert Thornton v Gary Mawson
Wayne Mardle v Scott Waites
James Wade v Andy Hamilton
Ted Hankey v Simon Whitlock
Steve Beaton v Kevin McDine
Darin Young v Denis Ovens


Barney and Part looks like one not to be missed as well as Jenkins and Lewis.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 17, 2009)

o'shea v lloyd also grabs me.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 17, 2009)

not forgetting anastasia's match of course, she's always worth watching.....

ahem


----------



## Rosco (Nov 17, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> not forgetting anastasia's match of course, she's always worth watching.....
> 
> ahem





Yea, rather worryingly I think I'm in love


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 17, 2009)

she's highly attractive and plays darts. what's not to love?


----------



## Rosco (Nov 17, 2009)

hell yea, what if she likes a pint as well!? She surely would not be real!


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 17, 2009)

but not a pint of vodka obviously  

great first match, brilliant last leg from fitton.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 17, 2009)

VdV breaks taylor in the first leg!


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 17, 2009)

3-0 van der voort!


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 17, 2009)

bloody hell! the power 4 down!! and van der voort isn't even playing that well.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 17, 2009)

well that's incredible, van der voort beats taylor 5-1. ok, taylor was already through and van der voort out but the power won't have liked that. way off the pace. if i were playing him in the next round i'd be even more concerned than usual.


----------



## mhwfc (Nov 17, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> well that's incredible, van der voort beats taylor 5-1. ok, taylor was already through and van der voort out but the power won't have liked that. way off the pace. if i were playing him in the next round i'd be even more concerned than usual.



Phil was boasting in the pre match interview how he was going to set a 120 average to send a message to the rest of the field


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 17, 2009)

it'll be interesting to see who plays him - o'shea would be my choice as i think that'd be a great game.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 17, 2009)

oh dear, jaws is getting a tonking from the silverback, 4-0.


----------



## Rosco (Nov 17, 2009)

Jaws is snapping back!


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 17, 2009)

...but is finally sunk.

o'shea could've ended up regretting not going for the bull in the 5th but it would've meant a huge collapse. he's impressed me.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 17, 2009)

shepherd's playing well, great bull finish after hitting the 25.


----------



## Rosco (Nov 17, 2009)

Maish was beamed right up by Captain Kirk who in turn beamed his foot right up too!!


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 17, 2009)

shepherd wins!

then breaks ankle


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 17, 2009)

barney v part

*rubs hands*


----------



## Rosco (Nov 17, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> shepherd wins!
> 
> then breaks ankle





that truly was a class moment in the history of televised darts! What a fukkin idiot! He was jumping around like he'd won the world championship!

Anyway back to the action, I'd like Darth to sort Barney but I'm guessing he wont.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 17, 2009)

vintage barney 180


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 17, 2009)

3 consecutive maximums and they're not even playing a full tilt.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 17, 2009)

great last leg by part, he played a lot better after he knew he'd been knocked out.

barney didn't look too impressed with him just walking off the stage tho.


----------



## Rosco (Nov 17, 2009)

Part looks like he's going to cry, never seen him that pissed off. And all to do with the crowd. I do think the banter has to be calmed a bit, why should every player be expected to cope with it. Far too pantomime and not enough crowd control for my liking, and Johns and Teds. The respect is definetly lacking.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 17, 2009)

Rosco said:


> Part looks like he's going to cry, never seen him that pissed off. And all to do with the crowd. I do think the banter has to be calmed a bit, why should every player be expected to cope with it. Far too pantomime and not enough crowd control for my liking, and Johns and Teds. The respect is definetly lacking.



agreed, it does go over the top sometimes, i don't think the refs do enough when it does get out of hand.

our favourite russian breaks webby!


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 17, 2009)

our favourite russian goes out  

played well though, should make some progress at the ally pally provided she's not given a nasty draw.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 17, 2009)

oh dear, osborne knackered that up and contrived to go out. hardly magical darts.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 18, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> agreed, it does go over the top sometimes, i don't think the refs do enough when it does get out of hand.



Yeh, it got irritating the other day when ted hankey was on. Glad he won after all that!

<goes to watch highlights having fallen asleep when he got home and missed the rest>


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 18, 2009)

ahahaah wow, part walking away from barney


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 18, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> ahahaah wow, part walking away from barney



darth maple said later he was annoyed at the crowd rather than barney. 

i'll be playing catch up tonight as i won't back until late this evening, sky+ has been enabled!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow, stompe's music is awful.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 18, 2009)

Thornton so close to a 9 dart chance on the 1st leg!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 18, 2009)

Looks like i missed a good match between wade/hamilton, hamilton winning 5-3, means there's gonna be a 9 dart shootout.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Nov 18, 2009)

Go on Ted!!


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 19, 2009)

folks, i'm just catching up.

in jan i'm moving to se20 so you're all invited to mine to watch darts and throw arrers!

i have 2 dartboards and 7 sets of darts, but it's byo obv


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 19, 2009)

the count went out!

"i'm a double world champion" etc etc.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 19, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> folks, i'm just catching up.
> 
> in jan i'm moving to se20 so you're all invited to mine to watch darts and throw arrers!
> 
> i have 2 dartboards and 7 sets of darts, but it's byo obv



Nice!!

Decent match on atm between o'shea/webster, not really fussed about either tbh but they look like putting on a good show tonight.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 19, 2009)

O'shea wins 10-9, brilliant game!


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 19, 2009)

argh, i'm on catch-up and accidentally saw your post!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 19, 2009)

Some great advice for ya: When on catch up of darts, don't check the darts thread!


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 19, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Some great advice for ya: When on catch up of darts, don't check the darts thread!



yes quite


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 19, 2009)

anyway, i'm now in real time. painter should see off shepherd...

the last two matches look brilliant. if jaws and play like we know he can that game could be awesome


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 19, 2009)

I personally can't wait for barney v king. That has classic written all over it.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 19, 2009)

i'm glad we're finally onto the longer course games. never quite sure about the group stage...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm predicting this one will end 10-8 painter


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 19, 2009)

i'll say 10-7.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 19, 2009)

and i'll say taylor 10-4 lloyd, king 10-9 barney.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 19, 2009)

I'll say Tayler 10-5 and barney 10-9


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 19, 2009)

great 86 from kirk, painter's throwing the better darts but shepherd's hanging in there.

i'm more than a little disappointed to have not seen anyone waving a placard saying 'I LIKE HAM' yet


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 19, 2009)

'all the single ladies' look like they'll be remaining that way


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 19, 2009)

6-4 to the dartist, i mean artist, my predictions lookin good. 2 leg difference at the break.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 19, 2009)

Prediction not lookin so good now.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 19, 2009)

a certain amount of predictability about that one, apart from the score obv  

COME ON JAWS!!!


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 19, 2009)

quite amusing that kirk shaped for a karate attack on the fly


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 19, 2009)

Would love an upset to happen here.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 19, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Would love an upset to happen here.



i'd love it if that happened, LOVE IT!

if taylor comes blasting out of the blocks to right his last outing he'll win no probs. but if lloyd can play his A game and taylor's 'slump' continues then jaws can do it. either way we're going to see some big scores  

i see that colin's skin condition hasn't improved.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 19, 2009)

early break for lloyd! needs to hold and make it it 2-0.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 19, 2009)

...which he fails to do, great 131 checkout by taylor.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 19, 2009)

2-1 to the POWAH


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 19, 2009)

thank FUCK colin got that double, 2-2!


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 19, 2009)

YES, 2-2!


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 19, 2009)

trippylondoner said:


> thank fuck colin got that double, 2-2!



toadallee


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 19, 2009)

There's something magical about Taylors 180's.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 19, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> There's something magical about Taylors 180's.



it's great when the darts go in laterally. you can see him aiming for the space left in the bed rather than with most other players whose darts go in at 45 degs and just throw the 2nd and 3rd darts at the first one.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 19, 2009)

wow, fabulous jaws 82 after being miles away from the bull.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 19, 2009)

116 brilliance to break taylor again, needs to hold!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 19, 2009)

4-3 colin!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 19, 2009)

bugger. great 2nd dart tho.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 19, 2009)

Taylor certainly aint his normal self.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 19, 2009)

you just KNEW the power was going to get the double 3.

lloyd looks relaxed though, usually he's a bit like barney with the negative body language etc.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 19, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> you just KNEW the power was going to get the double 3.
> 
> .



yup..and that last double just then, 6 fucking 4 taylor.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 19, 2009)

bollocks, had a chance there on 120. 7-4


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 19, 2009)

wish the commentators would stop banging on about 'our sponsor'.

we get the message.

8-4, going to take some epic lipstick attacks to turn it around now.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 19, 2009)

Looks like one of us is getting this score right. Blehugh.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 19, 2009)

Taylors back now, stepped up a gear or two.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 19, 2009)

hahahahaha fly putting off jaws, or wasp even


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 19, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> and i'll say *taylor 10-4* lloyd, king 10-9 barney.



should've placed a bet with their sponsor


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 19, 2009)

Booo, Taylors tournament now i reckon.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 19, 2009)

But Barney v king up next.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 19, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> But Barney v king up next.



god help that fly if it attempts a sortie on king


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 19, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> god help that fly if it attempts a sortie on king



It was a wasp apparently.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 19, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> It was a wasp apparently.



i was going to make a 'sting in the tale' quip but thought better of it.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 19, 2009)

barney looks psyched.

and bearded.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 19, 2009)

Barney falling asleep again. How the fuck is he still number 2 in the world?


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 19, 2009)

wade is only £4k behind, it's the fact that part is 4th that surprises me.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 19, 2009)

3-2, minimum requirement for the postman.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 19, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> barney looks psyched.
> 
> and *bearded*.



Wonder if staying with taylor has influenced that.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 19, 2009)

raymond needs a bit of what mervyn's on. GRRR!


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 19, 2009)

4 all, key last dart double from van barn.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 19, 2009)

great rescue from barney to go 5-4 up!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 19, 2009)

5-5 at the break, the classic is on!


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 19, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> 5-5 at the break, the classic is on!



another one of nick's predictions is on!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 19, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> another one of nick's predictions is on!



and mine!


----------



## Onket (Nov 19, 2009)

Come on Barney!


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 19, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> and mine!



yes sorry, i bit 'self self self' from me there


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 19, 2009)

bullseye! and then a 180!


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 19, 2009)

Onket said:


> Come on Barney!



amazing 161! vintage stuff!  

followed up by a 180!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 19, 2009)

This is the old Barneveld.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 19, 2009)

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 19, 2009)

10-6 to the dutchman


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 19, 2009)

well if that doesn't give barney confidence i don't know what will.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 19, 2009)

both of the QF's produced by tonight's games are going to be corkers


----------



## Onket (Nov 19, 2009)

Really pleased Barney is through, have to say.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 19, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> both of the QF's produced by tonight's games are going to be corkers



Bet ya painter v barney gets the main event


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 19, 2009)

i'm going to sound like a crazy person but i think o'shea could turn taylor over


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 19, 2009)

I was thinking colin could, now don't think he'll be beat until the final if that.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 19, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> I was thinking colin could, now don't think he'll be beat until the final if that.



he definitely turned it on in the second half of the match, was below par before that.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 19, 2009)

christ's sake, darts players singing, why do itv do shit like this?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 19, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> christ's sake, darts players singing, why do itv do shit like this?



To fill the time up?


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 19, 2009)

yes, but that is no excuse FOR *EVIL*.


----------



## Rosco (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow, thanks to you two I'm beginning to get some flashbacks of last nights action...........was on the Stella


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

an appropriate use of the facepalm rosco, as you may have gathered from my posts on wednesday i'd had a few that night  

good to see my prediction of hankey not making it out of the group come to fruition!  

i reckon thornton, whitlock, jenkins and anderson will go through tonight, which means we'll have some amazing QF's to look forward to tomorrow


----------



## Onket (Nov 20, 2009)

Hankey is such a twat when he's on stage but when he's being interviewed he mostly seems alright. He should sort that out, he's asking to be heckled.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

Onket said:


> Hankey is such a twat when he's on stage but when he's being interviewed he mostly seems alright. He should sort that out, he's asking to be heckled.



he's 'mostly alright' because he started to get to grips with the crowd and worked out you actually need to play well to get a rapport going with them. he's been quite naive this week imo.


----------



## Onket (Nov 20, 2009)

Naive is the word. But that said, it must be difficult not to react.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

Onket said:


> But that said, it must be difficult not to react.



agreed, but how many tournaments has he played in? he was wrong to make it all about the pdc fans, it was telling that when asked the responses of the other players ranged from mild sympathy to 'what are you on about, just get on with it'.


----------



## Onket (Nov 20, 2009)

Aye, he is supposed to be a professional.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

Onket said:


> Aye, he is supposed to be a professional.



paul nicholson did a much better job last year and he has vastly less experience.  ted got a been in his bonnet about the 'i'm a 2 time world champion'.


----------



## rapattaque (Nov 20, 2009)

'This is my territory. Be on your way.'


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

he was probably also annoyed he couldn't throw any rubber bats around.

actually i wonder why he didn't? barry hearne probably said 'i know you're a 2 time world champion but please don't do that, it's rubbish'.


----------



## Rosco (Nov 20, 2009)

Onket said:


> Hankey is such a twat when he's on stage but when he's being interviewed he mostly seems alright. He should sort that out, he's asking to be heckled.





Yea he does seem to ask for it doesn't he, to the point of actually secretly loving it maybe. However if not, if ever he moved over to the PDC/Sky he'd need to calm the onstage mood and attitude a bit or there will be riots at the Ally!  Naive yes, has he never watched the PDC events? Crikey Manley had it bad a few years back and in fact the Iceman Warriner himself had it too. Ted can't really complain, his entrance does come across abit panto baddy. Glad he left the rubber bats at home, he'd have got pint glasses thrown back!!

I do think though, the crowd does and is allowed to go over the top at times, it shouldn't be so. The BDO event doesn't compare, theres loads of shouting and cheering but none of the slagging off. Some probably see it as boring, I see it as respectable. In my opinion if the player isn't actually physically asking for abuse (debateable with Ted I know) then its nothing less than a large threatening crowd bullying a single person. Yes its an old pub game but so was Snooker. The PDC seem to be revelling in this behaviour, maybe Ted will be on Sky Sports sooner than we think. His darts are good enough and thats what matters.

Must say though, sadly (as the PDC know) all the bickering and bullying was good telly


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

crowd behaviour definitely needs to be sorted out when it goes OTT.


----------



## Rosco (Nov 20, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> he was probably also annoyed he couldn't throw any rubber bats around.
> 
> actually i wonder why he didn't? barry hearne probably said 'i know you're a 2 time world champion but please don't do that, it's rubbish'.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

hmm, 2 hours until the darts start...

*drums fingers*


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 20, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> hmm, 2 hours until the darts start...
> 
> *drums fingers*



I'll join you in that drumming and sing a little song 

der der der der der der der der der de der der der.... 

Is that enough ders?


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

Lisarocket said:


> Is that enough ders?



i think you missed two off.


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 20, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> i think you missed two off.




Aye. But my ders were supposed to be Chelsea Dagger 

You still might be right though


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

Lisarocket said:


> Aye. But my ders were supposed to be Chelsea Dagger




in that case you have a full quota of 'ders'


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

hmm, should i nip out and get some ales before the darts (actually) start...................................


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 20, 2009)

Looks like the american is going out.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

the weakest of the last 16 imo.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 20, 2009)

what are the matches tonight? I've forgot.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

next up is whitlock v beaton, then jenkins v wade and anderson v waites.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 20, 2009)

Nowhere near as good as last nights line up then. Jenkins v wade could be good.

Good fight back by young!


----------



## keithy (Nov 20, 2009)

is it only on ITV4? 

I love darts. Wolfie was on paul ogrady earlier wearing a pink wig for children in need


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 20, 2009)

keithy said:


> is it only on ITV4?
> 
> I love darts. Wolfie was on paul ogrady earlier wearing a pink wig for children in need



Yup. Might be an online link somewhere though.


----------



## keithy (Nov 20, 2009)

it's not the same online though. I might ask the pub downstairs if they'll start showing it so I can go down and watch it big screen


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

keithy said:


> it's not the same online though. I might ask the pub downstairs if they'll start showing it so I can go down and watch it big screen



what a perfect solution!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 20, 2009)

9-9, thorntons turned to shit


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

he has a habit of cracking.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 20, 2009)

But he wins, i seem to be jinxing things tonight.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

glad the thorn won, he's much more talented.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

hard to predict these matches but i think it'll go like this - 

whitlock 10 - 6 beaton
jenkins 10 - 9 wade
anderson 10 - 4 waites


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm saying:

10-8 Whitlock
10-6 Wade
10-7 Anderson


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

'battle of the ashes'


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

whitlock has a funny ol' throw.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 20, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> 'battle of the ashes'



Was that mentioned again?


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Was that mentioned again?



yes, by alan 'the twat' warriner-whatever.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 20, 2009)

Yes alan, whoever wins this wins the ashes.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 20, 2009)

I was gonna give Beaton a lower score in my prediction but showed some respect for him, wish i hadn't.

<jinx>


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

oh dear, the adonis is getting _ripped_ apart.


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 20, 2009)

The wizard is casting spells tonight


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

Lisarocket said:


> The wizard is casting spells tonight



we have more punning talent in our typed-out little fingers that alan warriner-little can dream of.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

devastating stuff from whitlock.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

the comeback is on!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 20, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> the comeback is on!



lol


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 20, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> the comeback is on!



He's got no chance now


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

9-1, i still reckon beaton can do it.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 20, 2009)

Beaton is beaten i'm afraid


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

i was only joking of course


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

thrashed.

edit: 'resignated' wtf?????


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 20, 2009)

My cousin phoned and i missed the last 3 legs


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 20, 2009)

Lisarocket said:


> My cousin phoned and i missed the last 3 legs



didn't miss much


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

Lisarocket said:


> My cousin phoned and i missed the last 3 legs



you missed a great 132 checkout by the wizard. on balance was the conversation worth it?


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> didn't miss much



we should agree on a story first!


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 20, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> you missed a great 132 checkout by the wizard. on balance was the conversation worth it?



I did say to them right at the start that it was a crucial point in the darts, but actually that was a really quick call for them, so they did their best 

If i hadn't said anything i'd probably have missed the first 3 legs of the next match


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 20, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> you missed a great 132 checkout by the wizard. on balance was the conversation worth it?



Seen great 132 check outs before so meh.


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 20, 2009)

So i reckon this for the next 2. I'm often wrong though 

Jenkins 9 Wade 10  Think this could be a really close one.

Anderson 10 Waites 4


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

Lisarocket said:


> I did say to them right at the start that it was a crucial point in the darts, but actually that was a really quick call for them, so they did their best
> 
> If i hadn't said anything i'd probably have missed the first 3 legs of the next match



i'm impressed with the initial non-nonsense statement of fact and the subsequent weighing up of the relative options open to you  


edit: good lord, now we've got 'darts mastermind' for goodness sake


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 20, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> hard to predict these matches but i think it'll go like this -
> 
> whitlock 10 - 6 beaton
> jenkins 10 - 9 wade
> anderson 10 - 4 waites



I didn't look at yours. So you reckon Anderson will thrash him too then?


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

Lisarocket said:


> So i reckon this for the next 2. I'm often wrong though
> 
> Jenkins 9 Wade 10  Think this could be a really close one.
> 
> Anderson 10 Waites 4




very close to my predictions apart from i've given the odd leg to jenkins.

can't see waites doing much.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 20, 2009)

love terry's entrance,not so keen on wade's


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

Lisarocket said:


> I didn't look at yours. So you reckon Anderson will thrash him too then?



anderson is by far the better player. on song he's one of the top 5 players in the world i'd say.


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 20, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> anderson is by far the better player. on song he's one of the top 5 players in the world i'd say.



On the floor, yes...


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

Lisarocket said:


> On the floor, yes...



yeah he's never played to his max talent on tv and seemed to have a strange world championship phobia when with the bdo.

great first leg, we could have tons of 180's and loads of 3 figure checkouts


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 20, 2009)

terry's on a roll tonight!


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

brilliant 127 from the bull.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 20, 2009)

Gotta love bullseye finishes.


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 20, 2009)

Nice 127 from Terry there. Wade was in this situation the other day and pulled it back though.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Gotta love bullseye finishes.



it was only a few years ago that some players still thought it was 'disrespectful' to finish on a bull, that there was a piss-take element to it.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 20, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> it was only a few years ago that some players still thought it was 'disrespectful' to finish on a bull, that there was a piss-take element to it.



Eh? How odd!!


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

Lisarocket said:


> Nice 127 from Terry there. Wade was in this situation the other day and pulled it back though.



wade's definitely got the pedigree to do it but he hasn't been on top form recently. i think perhaps helen chamberlain's new haircut has put him off a bit...


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 20, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> it was only a few years ago that some players still thought it was 'disrespectful' to finish on a bull, that there was a piss-take element to it.



Cos it was an exhibition match type of finish?


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Eh? How odd!!



some players viewed it as showboating when sometimes it's the best way to guarantee yourself a dart to finish.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 20, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> some players viewed it as showboating when sometimes it's the best way to guarantee yourself a dart to finish.



really strange that. bullseye is there to be used ffs.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

Lisarocket said:


> Cos it was an exhibition match type of finish?



yep. trying to remember the match i saw where someone was taken to task about it... painter had a go at someone i think, perhaps manley.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> really strange that. bullseye is there to be used ffs.



it's the same with going for 2 doubles. some players think it's showboating when technically it makes sense if you're on something like 80 cos there's more board to aim at than 1 x 60 and 1 x 20.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

really important double that, 5-4!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 20, 2009)

great game this now, wasn't really into it until it was 6-6


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

boiling up nicely!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 20, 2009)

9-8 wade!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 20, 2009)

Finally they're attempting to control the cuntish crowd.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

wow, the ref actually does something about the unruly crowd, never heard that before!

fully justified obviously.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 20, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> wow, the ref actually does something about the unruly crowd, never heard that before!
> 
> fully justified obviously.



'that is disgraceful ,this is a great match, please be respectful'


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Finally they're attempting to control the cuntish crowd.



people were booing jenkins too, all rather stupid.

final leg!


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 20, 2009)

Can't believe Mace just said it was only a couple of individuals. The crowd have been shocking tonight.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 20, 2009)

Jenkins wins on the bullseye


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

absolutely brilliant!

wade walks off immediately, fair enough.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 20, 2009)

Lisarocket said:


> Can't believe Mace just said it was only a couple of individuals. The crowd have been shocking tonight.



They've been like that all week.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

Lisarocket said:


> Can't believe Mace just said it was only a couple of individuals. The crowd have been shocking tonight.



i thought it a bit odd when the viking was on earlier and said the crowd needed to 'wake up a bit' as they were too quiet, i.e. get loads more lager down your throats, considering the issues there've been this week.


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 20, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> They've been like that all week.



I know. They've been really bad tonight though. That was worse than anything i saw Ted Hankey get this week, and he had the bad crowds.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

it needs to be sorted out rather than glossed over all the time.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 20, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> it needs to be sorted out rather than glossed over all the time.



I've been accepting of it during the premier league and other pdc events, but this one for some reason went abit further for me.


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm sure Scotty has had that tongue piercing for ages


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

it transpires that gary anderson has a tongue piercing


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

oh dear, someone wasn't paying attention were they nick


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 20, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> oh dear, someone wasn't paying attention were they were they nick


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

christ almighty, i couldn't even construct the sentence properly either!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 20, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> christ almighty, i couldn't even construct a proper sentence either!!



Aye.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Aye.



the real scandal is that i've had nothing to drink apart from a whole cafetiere of black coffee, so there's no excuse tbf.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

anderson's absolutely caning the 60.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

this is developing into a really good game. still think anderson will have too much.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm backing waites to win.(despite my prediction)


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

russ bray is also part of the beard club!


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

anderson has been so close to 6 perfect darts a few times now.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 20, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> russ bray is also part of the beard club!



Its going to be the new vision of what a darts player looks like in the next decade.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Its going to be the new vision of what a darts player looks like in the next decade.



if we're modelling it on russ bray then smoking 80 bensons a day is mandatory.


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 20, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> I'm backing waites to win.(despite my prediction)



He's playing better than i thought, but he's not going to beat Anderson.


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 20, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> if we're modelling it on russ bray then smoking 80 bensons a day is mandatory.



Russ Bray's voice annoys me. I'm just waiting for him to cough all the time


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 20, 2009)

what a 180! and again.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

Lisarocket said:


> Russ Bray's voice annoys me. I'm just waiting for him to cough all the time



i can see how it could grate but russ bray's 180's are great


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 20, 2009)

what a finish from waites!!!!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 20, 2009)

The double finishing in this game has been great.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

didn't hold though, if anderson can keep it going he'll win.

opening 180!


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

perfect 180 from waites!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 20, 2009)

crucial miss....


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

OMG!!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 20, 2009)

9-9, what a fucking game!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 20, 2009)

I was just gonna say 'my favourite game of the tournament' but then the commentator beat me to it.


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 20, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> 9-9, what a fucking game!



No way did i think Scotty would play this well


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

i'm speechless, incredible game.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 20, 2009)

waites wins in style! amazing.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 20, 2009)

Great quarter final line up me thinks. Whitlock v waites/jenkins v thornton and ofcourse painter v barney should all be great.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

Lisarocket said:


> No way did i think Scotty would play this well



i've never seen him play before this tournament but i'm so impressed. anderson was playing brilliantly so it's not as if waites got him on an off day, cracking!


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 20, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Great quarter final line up me thinks. Whitlock v waites/jenkins v thornton and ofcourse painter v barney should all be great.



completely, and i think o'shea could do a job against taylor.


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 20, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> i've never seen him play before this tournament but i'm so impressed. anderson was playing brilliantly so it's not as if waites got him on an off day, cracking!



He's been around the top of the BDO or thereabouts for a while. He's consistent but hasn't ever been spectacular. I've never seen him play that well. 

Great night of arras


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 21, 2009)

i didn't realise the QF's started this afternoon, which was a bit stupid of me, especially as i'm going to see a football match at 3pm.

so i think it's got to be the first half of liverpool v man city and then a bit of catch up on the darts


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 21, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> i didn't realise the QF's started this afternoon, which was a bit stupid of me, especially as i'm going to see a football match at 3pm.
> 
> so i think it's got to be the first half of liverpool v man city and then a bit of catch up on the darts



I was going to remind you today, probs should've now what match you seeing?


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 21, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> what match you seeing?



poole town v romsey town, aka local football for local people  

actually it might be called off due to all the rain there's been down here so plans may change.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 21, 2009)

Its on at 1pm tmrw to btw, semi finals+ final.(i love when they have finals day like that rather than just the final on its own)


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 21, 2009)

thanks, i knew about that but for some reason i assumed there were 4 matches tonight, which is obviously stupid.

agree with the semis and final being on the same day, i remember you saying something about beer tomorrow...?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 21, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> thanks, i knew about that but for some reason i assumed there were 4 matches tonight, which is obviously stupid.
> 
> agree with the semis and final being on the same day, i remember you saying something about beer tomorrow...?



Yup, you remember correctly


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 21, 2009)

bloody hell, two liverpool subs already, their injury crisis deepens*!


*sounds like a SSN presenter


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 21, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> bloody hell, two liverpool subs already, their injury crisis deepens*!
> 
> 
> *sounds like a SSN presenter


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 21, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Yup, you remember correctly


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 21, 2009)

switch to the darts now LOL

ah, segments gone now.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 21, 2009)

C'mon waites, beat the crazy bearded aussie.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 21, 2009)

not sure about the fairness of waites being on first...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 21, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> not sure about the fairness of waites being on first...



I think it'll help him, keeps the adrenaline(sp?) going still.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 21, 2009)

heh, some probs with the board


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 21, 2009)

.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 21, 2009)

still buzzing about the anderson v waites match, probably the best game i've seen since the barney v baxter match in the uk open (i think).

i think whitlock'll win 16-10.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 21, 2009)

Same here.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 21, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> I think it'll help him, keeps the adrenaline(sp?) going still.



possibly, guess it can work both ways.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 21, 2009)

golden opportunity for waites to break there, i think he was too tired.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 21, 2009)

keeps dropping his darts too.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 21, 2009)

Waites tired? naaaaaaaah!

this is turning into the match we all hoped for


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 21, 2009)

wow, rat-tat-tat!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 21, 2009)

waites hits trebles with ease


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 21, 2009)

1002 in 24 darts!


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 21, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> waites hits trebles with ease



didn't realise he wasn't a pro! a bit like me then!

*cough*


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 21, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> didn't realise he wasn't a pro! a bit like me then!
> 
> *cough*



me neither, also abit like me.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 21, 2009)

AWL needs to be put in cold storage permanently  

fabulous match.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 21, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> AWL needs to be put in cold storage permanently
> 
> fabulous match.



What made you mad this time?


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 21, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> What made you mad this time?



going on about the bloody teletubbies. i know stuart pyke asked him but come on, there's a grand slam quarter final on for goodness sake!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 21, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> going on about the bloody teletubbies. i know stuart pyke asked him but come on, there's grand slam quarter final on for goodness sake!



oh, thankfully i wasn't listening


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 21, 2009)

Brilliant stuff from waites.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 21, 2009)

the standard is so high, i think the grand slam has arrived this year


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 21, 2009)

Good preview for the world championships, which i hope i get to see alot of, whats the date for the final of that?


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 21, 2009)

jan 3rd.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 21, 2009)

If it comes to the worst then and i can't  view it online(should be able to) i'll definitely get to see the semi's/final, hopefully quarters to, and some of the opening games.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 21, 2009)

wasteful from whitlock.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 21, 2009)

whitlock's finishing was awesome yesterday, today it's mostly all over the place.

*switches to SS1*


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 21, 2009)

waites getting back on track though whitlock has the ability to win consecutive legs. could go to a decider


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 21, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> waites getting back on track though whitlock has the ability to win consecutive legs. could go to a decider



i still agree with myself


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 21, 2009)

I didn't realise it was on this aft too! Going to a gig later on, so i'm quite chuffed i can see a bit of it at least 

Just tuned in. Looks like Waites is holding his own again...


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 21, 2009)

he was doing a lot better, whitlock's fought back but scott's re-established a 2 leg advantage.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 21, 2009)

i was going to a football match but it's absolutely lashing it down so i'm staying in the dry.

with the darts


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 21, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> i was going to a football match but it's absolutely lashing it down so i'm staying in the dry.
> 
> with the darts



Good decision.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 21, 2009)

so happy waites has done it again,. he'll be fuckin buzzing!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 21, 2009)

waites has done brilliantly again


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 21, 2009)

Fuckin ell, can easily see waites beating jenkins or thornton and going to the final with ease now.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 21, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Fuckin ell, can easily see waites beating jenkins or thornton and going to the final with ease now.



it's funny because i remember thinking when they did the preview that he was just one of the players making up the numbers and that was the drawback of the grand slam, how wrong i was!  

jenkins to beat the thorn 16-10.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 21, 2009)

I reckon i'm gonna have a bet on waites to win in the semi tmrw, should be good odds for that.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 21, 2009)

nearly 2 double tops from the bull. thornton pulls one back.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 21, 2009)

Don't think thorntons gonna stand a chance given that he was up practicing at 4am, must be tired as fuck. Ive been up since then and finding it abit tough lol, but not missing out on the sport today!


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 21, 2009)

good lord that is early!

the last leg could've been a turning point but he's not playing well enough and jenkins could demolish him.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 21, 2009)

brilliant 180 by the bull, could've got 12 darts in the 60!


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 21, 2009)

there's been the occasional glimmer of hope for thorton but jenkins has managed to keep a comfortable distance...

13-7!


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 21, 2009)

o'shea and painter to win is available at 22-1, hmmm...


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 21, 2009)

i have a feeling that o'shea could do it and painter's been in great form so i've put £10 on the double at 29/1. if it comes in that'll be a cool £290 winging its way to sonic hq...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 21, 2009)

Glad i woke up just in time, still fuckin shattered atm.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 21, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Glad i woke up just in time, still fuckin shattered atm.



hopefully some quality arrows will perk you up


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 21, 2009)

awful from barney on the 170, miles away!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 21, 2009)

Nice finish from painter, Barneys gotta stop sulking and get on with it, he ain't gonna win the final even if he does get through atm.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 21, 2009)

yeah spot on, already he's shaking his head when he goes high in the 20, but on at least one occasion he nailed the 57 cover shot. it's like he almost expects to mess it up, rather than the power's attitude of wanting to throw the perfect dart every time and using a dart that misses the target as motivation.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 21, 2009)

it's strange, he never used (to seem) to have confidence issues. even when he won the 2007 world championship there was no head-shaking during the opening 3 sets which he lost.

4-3.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 21, 2009)

'spoilt the rot' ?

NO.

_stopped_ the rot, alan.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 21, 2009)

*shrieking woman alert*


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 21, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> it's strange, he never used (to seem) to have confidence issues. even when he won the 2007 world championship there was no head-shaking during the opening 3 sets which he lost.
> 
> 4-3.



A while ago he said he was diagnosed with diabeties, and that was the cause of his problems, still battling with it i guess. Having had to put up with an illness that can batter your mental state myself, i can sympathise with him abit.

Anyhow, this match is twisting and turning, reckon painter will no doubt comeback again and take the lead atleast once, with barney doing the same again.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 21, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> A while ago he said he was diagnosed with diabeties, and that was the cause of his problems, still battling with it i guess.



didn't know that, thanks for the info fill-in. do you think it's strange that it's not mentioned in that case? the commentators don't really need to wonder out loud about barney's confidence issues if he's already said what the situation is.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 21, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> didn't know that, thanks for the info fill-in. do you think it's strange that it's not mentioned in that case? the commentators don't really need to wonder out loud about barney's confidence issues if he's already said what the situation is.



He's only said it once during a sky interview so maybe they don't know, would've thought they would do though.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 21, 2009)

156 check out, get the fuck in!


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 21, 2009)

brilliant 156.

tell you what, i'll be fucked off if painter loses but o'shea does the business


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 21, 2009)

i wouldn't but then again I didn't bet


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 21, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> He's only said it once during a sky interview so maybe they don't know, would've thought they would do though.



well yes, i was quite surprised that *i* didn't know, iyswim.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 21, 2009)

this is boiling up nicely, barneys in a 9 darter mood


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 21, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> i wouldn't but then again I didn't bet



i should've just gone for the outright silver back win rather than the combination.

never mind, i'm more interested in quality darts than the cash money dividend (he says...)


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 21, 2009)

if taylor goes through, i'm tempted to bet on waites/taylor combination, might be risky. Might aswell make some money out of that git winning all the time eh?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 21, 2009)

13-6. I love a convincing Barney win.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 21, 2009)

awesome from barney, 170 _to leave_ an out shot.

all over now, my potential winnings are in tatters


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 21, 2009)

soooooooooooooooooooo close to 170 finish!


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 21, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> 13-6. I love a convincing Barney win.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 21, 2009)

we're back!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 21, 2009)

bloody motherfuckin board wobbles


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 21, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> bloody motherfuckin board wobbles



yeah, it's quite annoying when there's darts to be discussed.

is it me or has this happened a lot recently? i've only been posting 'proper-like' over the last few months so don't really know if it's always happened.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 21, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> is it me or has this happened a lot recently? i've only been posting 'proper-like' over the last few months so don't really know if it's always happened.



i jinxed it  

well, o'shea's had some opportunities but not taken them.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 21, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> yeah, it's quite annoying when there's darts to be discussed.
> 
> is it me or has this happened a lot recently? i've only been posting 'proper-like' over the last few months so don't really know if it's always happened.



Its only recent, i haven't had it this bad before.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 21, 2009)

what a response by o'shea


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 21, 2009)

o'shea's wife always looks psyched. come on!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 21, 2009)

bring o'shea to the premier league!


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 21, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> bring o'shea to the premier league!



the campaign starts here!  

as with waites i'm really impressed with him, great player. i remember when barney came over and i thought 'this is going to be a bit rubbish', but he's obviously world class. o'shea could easily be a pdc top ten player.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

bollocks its raining heavier than ever here and my picture cut out, may have to watch darts in the other room on freeview if this continues!


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

interference would be really annoying esp on critical shots, i.e. all of them.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

pictures back, hopefully it calms down, the sky doesn't look too promising though.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

are the beers in the fridge?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

yes, getting nciely pumped up for the darts/football


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

Here we go then.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

i've just been throwing some darts and got a 180  

GAME ON!

d'ya know what the course is?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> i've just been throwing some darts and got a 180
> 
> GAME ON!
> 
> d'ya know what the course is?



what do u mean by course? congrats on a 180, i've given up with my darts atm(naturally, i'm blaming the flights on them ). lol


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

why do sportsmen have such shit taste in music?


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

sorry, i meant the length of the semi. best of 36...?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> sorry, i meant the length of the semi. best of 36...?



no idea, probably.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> best of *36*...?





it's a bad start by sonic


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

and me then


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> why do sportsmen have such shit taste in music?



what's wrong with robbie williams?


*joke*


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

thank god you said joke at the end


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> thank god you said joke at the end



i double-checked to be 100% sure


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

i was hoping for this to be the second match


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

cool salute from barney to the little girl in the orange beret  

COME ON!


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> i was hoping for this to be the second match



yeah i thought it would for some reason.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

brilliant finish from barney


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

barney breaks straight back!

the crowd are completely silent


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

wouldn't say completely, its always like this at the start, just getting started innit


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> wouldn't say completely, its always like this at the start, just getting started innit



relatively speaking. obviously not a massive amount of booze has been consumed but i think everyone's genuinely enthralled.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

agreed


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

barney knew that'd be a wasted one.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

still magical to watch, it feels like when his head is right he can hit them when he wishes.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

bullseye+ double 16, that'll fire the crowd up


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

and i think that's why he gets frustrated, he knows he can do it almost at will.

fabulous 82, come on barney!


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

this is when the sky remote needs a 'back' button so you can flick between the football and the darts with minimum effort.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

its only bolton v blackburn tbf


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> its only bolton v blackburn tbf



yes, spurs v wigan is a better exposition of said requirement.

hopefully i should get to see most of the spurs game...


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

YES!

fucking brilliant, so much pressure.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

yup, i keep shouting 'yeeeeeeeeah' when he does stuff like that


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

aargh!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

bloody taylor, always gets those trebles when he needs 1 treble and a double, every damn time, thats where he wins it


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

bollocks. i was willing that 146 in.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

brilliant leg win there by barney 6-4!!!


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

*YES ! ! !*


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

first ever 180, 2000th post


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

frustrating, broken straight back


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

always amusing to hear the reactions of people when they realise they're on tv.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> always amusing to hear the reactions of people when they realise they're on tv.



i'll look out for yours when you're at the pdc world champs quarter finals (think i rememebr you saying you're gonna be there?)


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

game over now, meh


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

the QF's on new years day


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> game over now, meh



looks that way unfortunately.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

Barney keeps pulling these big scores out, but i'm finding it hard to get excited now.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

just realised i won't see any of the tottenham game after all as it's the 3pm game. stoke v portsmouth doesn't sound too appetising, hardly a 'super' sunday premier league-wise.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> just realised i won't see any of the tottenham game after all as it's the 3pm game. stoke v portsmouth doesn't sound too appetising, hardly a 'super' sunday premier league-wise.



aye, wondered why you said spurs/wigan!

edit: don't worry, malaga v zaragoza will sure save us in terms of the football entertainment.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

he's got the game to pull it off but i can't see him coming back.


----------



## Rosco (Nov 22, 2009)

Cor blimey, Phils daughters grown up!


----------



## Rosco (Nov 22, 2009)

Barney still has a chance if theres a sudden power cut, which isn't unheard of these days.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

Rosco said:


> Barney still has a chance if theres a sudden power cut, which isn't unheard of these days.



Taylors clearly getting worse, the old git.


----------



## Rosco (Nov 22, 2009)

Actually talking of family members within the crowd, I did notice Beatons Mrs is looking slightly the worse for wear nowadays!


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

Rosco said:


> Cor blimey, Phils daughters grown up!



i'm sure she's still missing a neck and generally looking like a hobbit.


----------



## Rosco (Nov 22, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> i'm sure she's still missing a neck and generally looking like a hobbit.





I remember when all you could hear above the crowd was her shouting "GOOOOWAAANNNNNNDAAAAADDDDDDD"!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

i'm just patiently waiting for that day when taylor finally gets knocked out of a big tournament, don't think it'll ever happen though.(atleast he didn't win the prem league, ha, fuckin loser)


----------



## Rosco (Nov 22, 2009)

Looks like Taylor ain't going to be slacking on this one.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

Rosco said:


> Actually talking of family members within the crowd, I did notice Beatons Mrs is looking slightly the worse for wear nowadays!



always interesting to who see who the players have 'doubled up' with, sometimes there some 'odd' couples shall we say...

jackpot used to have a pretty fit gf and jelle klaasen's is a fox


----------



## Rosco (Nov 22, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> i'm just patiently waiting for that day when taylor finally gets knocked out of a big tournament, don't think it'll ever happen though.(atleast he didn't win the prem league, ha, fuckin loser)



  It'll happen, Taylor isn't the sort of bloke to retire while he's up. And he needs all the dosh he can get to keep his Mum in cosy slippers.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

9 dart finish is on!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

Rosco said:


> Looks like Taylor ain't going to be slacking on this one.



yep, wants to wreck barney pre-world champs.

9 DART CHANCE!!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

damnit


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

ARGH  

barney did a 'louder' hand signal to the crowd there.


----------



## Rosco (Nov 22, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> always interesting to who see who the players have 'doubled up' with, sometimes there some 'odd' couples shall we say...
> 
> jackpot used to have a pretty fit gf and jelle klaasen's is a fox




Yea right, and Painters had the same young lady since she was about 15 I think! She only looks 25 now.

And I've always had a bit of a thing about Martin Adams missis. The school teacher type, if you know what I mean.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

oops i thought this was over lol


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

the comeback of all comebacks is on


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

Rosco said:


> Yea right, and Painters had the same young lady since she was about 15 I think! She only looks 25 now.



i remember thinking all that was slightly questionable when i first saw her, probably looks younger than she is. i'm 32 and still get asked for id


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

the tension builds


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

bugger, really thought he could do it to


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

well that was a bit disappointing, the 2 doubles barney missed early on were key.

let's hope the 2nd semi is closer.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

That 9 dart chance fired me up abit, i've been feeling all week its gonna happen.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> That 9 dart chance fired me up abit, i've been feeling all week its gonna happen.



would be brilliant if it happened in the final.

i missed wade's last year


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

just imagine if jenkins or waites beat taylor, the place will go nuts, i'm holding on to that hope.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> just imagine if jenkins or waites beat taylor, the place will go nuts, i'm holding on to that hope.



that's why i'll never think darts with taylor on the scene is boring, it's always possible for someone to beat him, it just doesn't happen that often.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> that's why i'll never think darts with taylor on the scene is boring, it's always possible for someone to beat him, it just doesn't happen that often.



Exactly. I wanna be watching when it happens. And drunk.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

well i hope that's today!


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

classic o.g. in bolton v blackburn, hilarious.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

waaaaaaaaalk this way, talk this waay


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

great start from scott altho as the commentators day jenkins looks edgy.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

This is why jenkins ALWAYS lets himself down in the big games.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> This is why jenkins ALWAYS lets himself down in the big games.



also has the odd habit of checking out huge numbers but missing the big singles every so often.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

He's fired up now, he wont get away with going 3 legs down v taylor.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

also got the disadvantage of knowing it's happened a few times before in major finals (if he gets through).


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> also got the disadvantage of knowing it's happened a few times before in major finals (if he gets through).



he's been in 7 finals i think, lost all of them


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

waites playing well AGAIN.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

I reckon he has a better chance at beating taylor than jenkins does.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

i also think that stoke/pompey might be worth watching


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

yeah, in form and playing with confidence.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> i also think that stoke/pompey might be worth watching



have you been drinking?  


there should be goals.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> have you been drinking?
> 
> 
> there should be goals.



Just saw highlights from the game last year between them, could be good given pompeys recent form.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

10-6 waites!


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

!!!


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

damn!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

waaaalk this waaaites, talk this waaaaites


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

bastard jenkins


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

yep, broken back, it's nip and tuck


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

crowd getting rowdier, the beer is being drunk.

wonder how many have got tickets for both sessions...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

thats better waites


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> crowd getting rowdier, the beer is being drunk.
> 
> wonder how many have got tickets for both sessions...



i would've thought they would all be all day tickets??


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> i would've thought they would all be all day tickets??



no, they're separate, just had a look at the tickets page of the pdc site.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

That's abit stupid then.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

poor pompey penalty on 7mins


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

all square, 11-11.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> poor pompey penalty on 7mins



good, i have shawcross and sorensen in my fantasy league team


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

waites has bottle, doesn't crumble at all.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> waites has bottle, doesn't crumble at all.



unlike jenkins, you just know jenkins will fuck it all up in the final


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

if he gets there.

which i don't think he will.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

brilliant 117, awesome stuff


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

from who?


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

look at that waistcoat, lord... (!)


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> from who?



waites! 15-11.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

oh, game over.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

correction, 14-11.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

i was just gonna correct  you (been focusing on the pompey game, its decent)


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 22, 2009)

Hello. Good arras today 

I can't believe Waites' form this week


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

jenkins not happy, had a great chance to break but someone shouted out and he missed. 15-11.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

I was too fucking lazy too bet on a waites/taylor combination win.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

Lisarocket said:


> Hello. Good arras today
> 
> I can't believe Waites' form this week



afternoon  

he's just playing so well, i hope it doesn't fall apart in the final.

will you be watching later?

edit: scott's wife looks like she's about to have kittens! conversely he looks completely unfazed.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> I was too fucking lazy too bet on a waites/taylor combination win.



bet on a waites victory in the final instead


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

Can't be arsed, i'll pay for it later though.


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 22, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> afternoon
> 
> he's just playing so well, i hope it doesn't fall apart in the final.
> 
> ...



Aye. Wouldn't miss this one. I reckon he's up for it and won't be as rattled by Taylor as some of the PDC players are. It's all a bonus for him as he probably didn't expect to get this far so he's got nothing to prove. 

He's also an unknown quantity to Taylor...

Should be a cracking match


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

Lisarocket said:


> He's also an unknown quantity to Taylor...



yeah good point, he's also been playing with no pressure so let's hope he puts in a great performance. i'll definitely be supporting him


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

watchin the taylor documentary, could be good.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

is it new? looked at the title and thought i'd seen something like that before recently.

it remains 0-0 in the stoke pompey game.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> is it new? looked at the title and thought i'd seen something like that before recently.
> 
> it remains 0-0 in the stoke pompey game.



No idea, i haven't seen it.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

1-0 stoke, fuller.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> 1-0 stoke, fuller.



yay

*sarcasim*


----------



## Rosco (Nov 22, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> is it new? looked at the title and thought i'd seen something like that before recently.





Been on loads of times, I think Sky show it now and then. Alot of it consists of interviewing Phils loving Mum on her doorstep, obviously not caving into any media getting beyond that!


----------



## Rosco (Nov 22, 2009)

So Waites, ermmm I couldnt remember him a few pages back! I've put a fiver on him to beat Taylor at 7-1. Good odds I thought, considering Taylor (although playing well) does have a stumble now and again. Also a fiver on a Taylor 9-darter, not bad again and highly possible.

Would be a cracker if we were waiting for a Taylor-Hankey final tonight .


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

Rosco said:


> So Waites, ermmm I couldnt remember him a few pages back! I've put a fiver on him to beat Taylor at 7-1. Good odds I thought, considering Taylor (although playing well) does have a stumble now and again. Also a fiver on a Taylor 9-darter, not bad again and highly possible.



quality, i hope they both come in  

darts is about the only sport i bet on and even then i've only done it a few times. gives it a different/added dimension.



Rosco said:


> Would be a cracker if we were waiting for a Taylor-Hankey final tonight .



it'd be totally jumping, but as it's turned out i'm more than happy with waites v taylor


----------



## Rosco (Nov 22, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> quality, i hope they both come in
> 
> darts is about the only sport i bet on and even then i've only done it a few times. gives it a different/added dimension.
> 
> ...




Forgot to mention the odds for Taylors 9 darter tonight, 16-1 on Skybet.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

YES!

here we go...

COME ON SCOTTY!


----------



## Rosco (Nov 22, 2009)

Yea come on, make it count mate!


----------



## Rosco (Nov 22, 2009)

Bets aside, I hope this isn't going to be a whitewash.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

as lisarocket said earlier i think the fact taylor's never played him before will count in his (SW) favour. really looking forward to this, let's hope it's a good one


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 22, 2009)

Rosco said:


> Bets aside, I hope this isn't going to be a whitewash.



Me too.

Come on Scotty! Give Taylor a run for his money


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

So glad jenkins isn't in this.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

it's gittin' kinda heavy.


----------



## Rosco (Nov 22, 2009)

he'd have lost already!


----------



## Rosco (Nov 22, 2009)

Do I spy extra large pint glasses, like 2 or 3 pinters?


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

wow, stat about scott's winnings this week, how cool is that!


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

taylor gets the bull but doesn't give the throw to scott, unusual...


----------



## Rosco (Nov 22, 2009)

Taylor looks focused more than ever. Waites looks a tad nervous.


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 22, 2009)

Rosco said:


> Do I spy extra large pint glasses, like 2 or 3 pinters?



Think they're 2 pinters. Was at the Sheffield Arena a couple of weekends ago and they had em there.


----------



## Rosco (Nov 22, 2009)

Lisarocket said:


> Think they're 2 pinters. Was at the Sheffield Arena a couple of weekends ago and they had em there.



Pure class and glad you could make it Lisa, hope its a good one.


----------



## Rosco (Nov 22, 2009)

Why on earth did Adams refuse his invite?



eta from wikipedia......

"As a result of winning the Winmau Masters in 2008, Adams was invited to compete in the 2009 Grand Slam of Darts, and declined the invitation, resulting in the PDC's Board of Directors ruling that Adams will no longer be eligible for invitations into the tournament in future.[4] Adams hit back saying the PDC had banned him for life from their events anyway when he refused to sign a PDC contract in 2001, making their invites rather strange given he's banned from their events"


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

this is turning to shit very quickly


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 22, 2009)

Rosco said:


> Pure class and glad you could make it Lisa, hope its a good one.



Hi Rosco 

It's looking bad at the moment. If only Scotty could get a leg on the board. I really hope Taylor doesn't thrash him too badly


----------



## Rosco (Nov 22, 2009)

yep, and Waites not playing badly. Could be another depressing final.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

YES!

4-1 but he's broken back


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 22, 2009)

A leg at last


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

reckon i might watch nfl instead unless the final improves

edit: oh, he won that leg? may watch for now.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

Rosco said:


> Why on earth did Adams refuse his invite?



in short he thinks the pdc isn't proper sport, it's 'sports entertainment' and likens it to wrestling.


----------



## Rosco (Nov 22, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> YES!
> 
> 4-1 but he's broken back



Was that a break then?


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

Rosco said:


> Was that a break then?



yep, i rewound and checked!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> in short he thinks the pdc isn't proper sport, it's 'sports entertainment' and likens it to wrestling.



Some people get worked up too much about that, its a party atmosphere and great to watch when high scores/finishes are being hit. He should lighten up abit.


----------



## Rosco (Nov 22, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> in short he thinks the pdc isn't proper sport, it's 'sports entertainment' and likens it to wrestling.



 Yea, more info above in case you missed the edit. I reckon his stage fright might have come into it a little bit. Oh well Ted done the BDO proud!


----------



## Rosco (Nov 22, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> yep, i rewound and checked!




Nice one Scotty, keep it up


----------



## Rosco (Nov 22, 2009)

Lots of 20's and not enough 60's for Waitsy


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

Rosco said:


> Yea, more info above in case you missed the edit.



it's all a bit ridiculous really, if wolfie doesn't want to take part they should just forget about him and get on with what they're doing, the sport won't rest or fall on whether he's involved or not.


----------



## Rosco (Nov 22, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> it's all a bit ridiculous really, if wolfie doesn't want to take part they should just forget about him and get on with what they're doing, the sport won't rest or fall on whether he's involved or not.



 Shame really, I'd like to see his walkon at a PDC event, and his quality arrers.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

Aw crap boards going down at half 9, this final will be over by then  though.


----------



## Rosco (Nov 22, 2009)

Another two games under Taylors belt and that'll be job done.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

a bit mad that both legs scott's won have been against the throw.


----------



## Rosco (Nov 22, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> a bit mad that both legs scott's won have been against the throw.



yea, bizzarre.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

near 132 followed by a near 120


----------



## Rosco (Nov 22, 2009)

those two bullseyes were shocking, if he'd got that double 16 then Waites could just go home there and then!


----------



## Rosco (Nov 22, 2009)

Well I've kind of given up on Waites, just watching Taylors skills now.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

i'd rather they didn't keep cutting to phil's daughter, i don't want to have nightmares tonight


----------



## Rosco (Nov 22, 2009)

God yea, imagine Taylor chasing you down the street with oversized spear-darts to throw at you.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

Regardless of what happens in the final, i've enjoyed this week of darts, and waites may have changed his whole career around.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

fucking hell, 170...


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

Rosco said:


> God yea, imagine Taylor chasing you down the street with oversized spear-darts to throw at you.



for saying she's a no-neck mini-boglin? probably  

13-2.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

would've been brilliant to get another 170.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

Rosco, the bet is on!!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

ooooh


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

OMG!!!

so close!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

i almost missed those 3 darts, thankfully it wasnt a 9 darter


----------



## Rosco (Nov 22, 2009)

BOLLOX!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

this reminded me why you can't take your eyes off darts matches!


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

how awesome would it have been to end with a 9 darter?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

been saying all week i felt it would happen, ah well.


----------



## Rosco (Nov 22, 2009)

Indeed, I must say Taylors skills in that match were mindbending!

What the hell was his average?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

probably above 200 lol


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> probably above 200 lol


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

'next time he wont be so lucky'


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

that's the spirit!

based on all that i'd love to see SW in the pdc, would be a great addition.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

He'll be there, looking for a sponsor first aint he? I'm sure he'll get one


----------



## Rosco (Nov 22, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> 'next time he wont be so lucky'




I liked Hankeys after match quote to Whitlock after Whitlock beat him, "I'll be back and next time I'm gonna rip his head off"!!


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 22, 2009)

Taylors unbeatable when he plays like that 

I liked that it was a good humoured match. I wish Scotty had done a bit better though...

The crowd were at it again though. Why are they chanting for Taylor during his throw  Idiots. Mind you we've seen they've got 2 pinters now


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

i think it's been a great week, some magic arrows. roll on the world championships!


----------



## Rosco (Nov 22, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> i think it's been a great week, some magic arrows. roll on the world championships!




Well said that man, see you all back here in a month for the PDC World Champs, although of course I won't be here for the final!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm glad people are finally posting in this thread now.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 22, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> I'm glad people are finally posting in this thread now.



well it's a pleasure being able to chat with such knowledgeable people who enjoy the great sport as much as i do  

*goes to play darts*


----------



## Rosco (Nov 22, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> I'm glad people are finally posting in this thread now.



Yea, although its huge, postings been in fits and spurts. Its been nice this time to have some consistent online commentary and analysis with you lovely folks. Thanks to all


----------



## Onket (Nov 23, 2009)

Great to see Waites in the final. Taylor was just too good for him though. 

We were sat on the same table as Waites in Dublin at the final of the World Grand Prix. Decent bloke. You can see that when he plays too.

Really enjoyed the darts this week. The ITV4 coverage is pretty damn good. Planning on going to Wolverhampton next year now, even though the crowd were a bit out of order at times- Whistling at Anastasia _all the fucking time_ and singing about Phil Taylor when Scott Waites was throwing being two, off the top of my head....

Considering the World Matchplay Darts in Blackpool too.


----------



## nicksonic (Nov 23, 2009)

the itv4 coverage is definitely a lot better than it was; i think it was the first european champs they televised where they'd got the lighting completely wrong and you could hardly see the board.

apart from the world champs QF's i'm also going to be in bournemouth for the premier league... i think it's the second round of games  

GAME ON!


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 25, 2009)

Rosco said:


> Yea, although its huge, postings been in fits and spurts. Its been nice this time to have some consistent online commentary and analysis with you lovely folks. Thanks to all



Goes back a fair few years  Blimey! Just realised i'm on the first page of it  

LOL just remembered we used to talk darts with Ernie 

I haven't been posting as much in the last year because i don't have Sky anymore. I'll pop in to find out whats happening in the PDC worlds, but i won't be able to contribute much till the BDO worlds in January 

Been nice discussing t'arras with you all


----------



## Rosco (Dec 6, 2009)

pre-World Championship excitement with the Jocky Wilson Cup being shown on Sky Sports now. Not too sure about details or schedules but more info below 

http://www.pdc.tv/page/NewsdeskDetail/0,,10180~1891584,00.html?WT.mc_id=jckyhpth


----------



## nicksonic (Dec 6, 2009)

i watched this earlier, i won't give anything away...


----------



## Rosco (Dec 6, 2009)

So this is a one day thing or what?

And where is Jocky!?


----------



## nicksonic (Dec 6, 2009)

it all happened last night, just 4 players in an england v scotland affair.

and jockey's a bit of a recluse these days so wasn't there afaik.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 6, 2009)

I missed the 2nd half of it but im assuming england won.


----------



## nicksonic (Dec 6, 2009)

i am not at liberty to reveal the result


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 6, 2009)

good! i'm gonna switch over at some point to the replay of it, got two football matches on atm....!


----------



## nicksonic (Dec 6, 2009)

the draw for the world champs is on sky sports news tomorrow at 2:30pm btw


----------



## Rosco (Dec 6, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> it all happened last night, just 4 players in an england v scotland affair.
> 
> and jockey's a bit of a recluse these days so wasn't there afaik.



yea I heard he was living in an armchair in a one bed council flat somewhere. Shame, probably spent all his winnings years ago. I expect Sky have offered him some jobs in the past few years. I wonder if he recieves any royalties for this Cup thing?


----------



## nicksonic (Dec 6, 2009)

Rosco said:


> I wonder if he recieves any royalties for this Cup thing?



that crossed my mind too. i'd hope so.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 6, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> the draw for the world champs is on sky sports news tomorrow at 2:30pm btw



thanks for letting me know.


----------



## nicksonic (Dec 7, 2009)

due to some bloody work hassles i totally forgot about the draw FFS 

here it is - 

Alan Tabern v Ken Macneil or Norman Mahdoo
Adrian Lewis v Aorhagan O'Neill or Les Francis
Kirk Shepherd v Scott Burnett
Mark Dudbridge v Andree Welge
Colin Lloyd v Magnus Caris or Francisco Ruiz
Vincent van der Voort v Dylan Duo
Steve Beaton v Carlos Rodriguez
Kevin Painter v Mensur Suljovic
Mervyn King v Matt Clark
Phil Taylor v Colin Monk
Peter Manley v Andy Jenkins
Terry Jenkins v Paul Nicholson
John Part v Toon Greebe
Mark Walsh v Mark Webster
James Wade v Steve Brown
Wayne Mardle v Jyhan Artut
Robert Thornton v Per Lausen or Christian Perez
Andy Hamilton v Phillip Hazel or Osmann Kijamet
Tony Eccles v Brendan Dolan
Roland Scholten v Steve Hine
Jamie Caven v Gary Anderson
Michael van Gerwen v Peter Wright
Raymond van Barneveld v Warren Parry
Denis Ovens v Tomas Seyler or Shi Yongsheng
Colin Osborne v Simon Whitlock
Ronnie Baxter v Haruki Muramatsu or Krzysztof Kciuk
Wes Newton v Jarkko Komula or Roman Konchikov
Jelle Klaasen v Barrie Bates
Wayne Jones v Alex Roy
Dennis Preistley v Kevin McDine
Co Stompe v Steve Maish
Andy Smith v Darin Young


osborne v whitlock looks like the pick, the top seeds managed to avoid gary anderson which i would think they're glad about.


----------



## Rosco (Dec 7, 2009)

Good lord, thats my christmas sorted then! 

I havn't reminded my missis this is on again yet though 


these ones stand out

Mervyn King v Matt Clark
Phil Taylor v Colin Monk
Peter Manley v Andy Jenkins
Terry Jenkins v Paul Nicholson


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 7, 2009)

Looking forward to taylor/monk, wasn't that impressed with the draw itsself at the time but probs just wasn't in the right mood.


----------



## Rosco (Dec 7, 2009)

I missed the draw too.

Glad monkey is in it, damn nice bloke but I always feel sorry for him and I'm not sure why. You can tell that he really loves his family and he always tries so hard and gets so frustrated. Sadly, if he's meeting Taylor in his first match I'm guessing I'm going to feel sorry for him again.


----------



## nicksonic (Dec 18, 2009)

not long until it's GAME ON!!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 18, 2009)

I was wondering where the fuck you were!lol i'm hyped up for this, wonder what the schedule is on sunday when i got money on me.


----------



## nicksonic (Dec 18, 2009)

i was in london for a few days this week and only had web access via my phone, which was obviously sub-optimal.

anyway i've finished for the year so i'm fully locked into christmas, the new year and the darts world champs of course!


----------



## nicksonic (Dec 18, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> i'm hyped up for this, wonder what the schedule is on sunday when i got money on me.



http://www.pdc.tv/page/WorldChampsDetail/0,,10180~1909564,00.html

we have barney, anderson, painter and hamilton to look forward to so not bad!  

wayne's up first, let's hope the tournament doesn't kick off with an early upset.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 18, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> http://www.pdc.tv/page/WorldChampsDetail/0,,10180~1909564,00.html
> 
> we have barney, anderson, painter and hamilton to look forward to so not bad!
> 
> wayne's up first, let's hope the tournament doesn't kick off with an early upset.



cheers!

here we go then!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 18, 2009)

Don't need the dancers up there.

Really don't.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 18, 2009)

Mardle isn't gonna do much in this tourney.


----------



## nicksonic (Dec 18, 2009)

no, not a good start


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 18, 2009)

I know this should be viewed as a big upset, but cause its Mardle i find it hard to think of it as one. Think i would be more shocked if he won!


----------



## nicksonic (Dec 18, 2009)

it's a major pear-shape siduation for wayne at the moment. he's had an awful year, i viewed his prospects more with hope than expectation.

i have to go out after this game


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 18, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> it's a major pear-shape siduation for wayne at the moment. he's had an awful year, i viewed his prospects more with hope than expectation.
> 
> i have to go out after this game



Where you goin? You'll miss taylor/monk!


----------



## nicksonic (Dec 18, 2009)

some friends are going to ireland for christmas tomorrow so we're meeting at the local to bid them a fond and festive farewell. i'll be recording it all though plus i may get back to coincide with that match.

the darts may also be on at the pub.

LOL


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 18, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> some friends are going to ireland for christmas tomorrow so we're meeting at the local to bid them a fond and festive farewell. i'll be recording it all though plus i may get back to coincide with that match.
> 
> the darts may also be on at the pub.
> 
> LOL



ahhh, should be good!

mardle fight back?????

no


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 18, 2009)

get it over with lol

lmao@mardle, this is terrible


----------



## nicksonic (Dec 18, 2009)

what's going on in this leg?!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 18, 2009)

lucky lucky lucky sod


----------



## nicksonic (Dec 18, 2009)

disaster.

talk to you later


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 18, 2009)

finally! bye bye mardle, bit fed up with his performances.

Edit: See ya later mate.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 18, 2009)

Die dancers die.

DIE!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 18, 2009)

Brilliant game between the two qualifiers, perez goes through winning 4-3!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 18, 2009)

Could be match of the night with mcdine v priestley, 2-2, deciding set it is.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 18, 2009)

Mcdine wins on the bullseye!(with a knee injury to)


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 18, 2009)

Really enjoying watching this perez guy.


----------



## Rosco (Dec 18, 2009)

So to summarise, Mardles out and deservedly so, terrible terrible darts and I think I can honestly say even I would have probably beaten him, shocking stuff poor bloke.

Taylor thrashed the Monkey, expected but Monkey plays his little heart out even at musical chairs back home so its hard not to feel sorry for him. He's been practicing for months for that first round match yet out he goes, and sadly rightly so.

Forgotten any info about the other matches cos I'm on the Stella snakebites..........


And yes kill the fukkin dancers, thats one step too far, wtf


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 18, 2009)

What do you think of perez so far rosco? i'm hoping the dancers is for the first round only.


----------



## Rosco (Dec 18, 2009)

To look at he looks like a proper pro but his darts don't match up with the look if you know what I mean. Nice throwing action, not-consistent enough, much like Thornton. Could be anyones game this one.

And you're joking re the dancers for the first round only, I doubt it very much.
Whats even more annoying than the actual dancing is that theres 3 on one side of the stage and 2 on the other, really annoying or is it just me?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 18, 2009)

Rosco said:


> To look at he looks like a proper pro but his darts don't match up with the look if you know what I mean. Nice throwing action, not-consistent enough, much like Thornton. Could be anyones game this one.
> 
> And you're joking re the dancers for the first round only, I doubt it very much.
> Whats even more annoying than the actual dancing is that theres 3 on one side of the stage and 2 on the other, really annoying or is just me?



I just don't remember the dancers being around the whole tournament before ever(im sure they've been around before though), their moves are also fucking stupid. I haven't bothered seeing how many are on each side, just know that they take up too much space!


----------



## Rosco (Dec 18, 2009)

I've never noticed them before ever . I think it looks tacky and yes there moves are shite and there hulky legs look well out of proportion with their small bodies. Its a PDC step too far imo, no wonder Ted Hankey didn't want to bring his plastic bats to the Pally!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm now hoping its  just for the first night,lol. When you go there please bring a sign with you that says 'kill the bloody dancers' or something.


----------



## Rosco (Dec 18, 2009)

Yea me too, I don't want to witness that first hand. I will take a sign.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 19, 2009)

Looks like perez is going out. brave effort though.


----------



## Rosco (Dec 19, 2009)

not over til its over! Although in Mardles case it was over way before it was over!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 19, 2009)

and now its over! this crowd fell asleep during that match, awful quality.


----------



## Rosco (Dec 19, 2009)

Yea right, but it looked like there was only about 30 people left in the crowd.

Anyway I'm off to get some kip, seeya later


----------



## Rosco (Dec 19, 2009)

Scholten vs Hine on SS Extra, press the red button. If not then normal telly same channel from 2.30.


----------



## nicksonic (Dec 19, 2009)

thanks, i wondered why it didn't start until 2:30pm.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 19, 2009)

Thank god the dancers aren't there anymore, haven't been paying full attention so dunno if they were there for other matches today.


----------



## nicksonic (Dec 19, 2009)

i've been catching up so have skipped the non-essential stuff.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 19, 2009)

damnit the dancers are back


----------



## nicksonic (Dec 19, 2009)

barry hearn plans to unveil similar things for snooker.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 19, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> barry hearn plans to unveil similar things for snooker.





I hope they get a lot of complaints about it.


----------



## nicksonic (Dec 19, 2009)

i'm never quite sure about these 'preliminary round' matches...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 19, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> i'm never quite sure about these 'preliminary round' matches...



Me neither, wish they would get them sorted out before the tournament starts.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 19, 2009)

9 darter was almost on then, damnit klassen.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 19, 2009)

crowd reacting to every missed double  they're pumped


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 19, 2009)

the welshman Bates takes a 2-1 set lead v klassen!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 19, 2009)

Bates wins on the bullseye! Now thats an upset!!


----------



## Rosco (Dec 20, 2009)

Hell, missed that one, although Klassen isn't the most consistent of players so no real surprise him going out. Always liked Klassens skills, when he's throwing them right he can kill off all other players, including as we know Taylor. Sadly his skills don't shine too often.
Just watching Painter and Suljovic, getting tough for Painter. Maybe another surprise knockout on the cards.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 20, 2009)

Good match this.


----------



## nicksonic (Dec 20, 2009)

the austrian's throw is so strange. works for him tho obviously.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 20, 2009)

what a dart from painter to win 3-1.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 20, 2009)

Caven is on fire


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 20, 2009)

get in! caven makes it 2-2 after almost going out.

posted in wrong thread, (d'oh stupid fucked upness)


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 20, 2009)

and he's out 3-2, good effort once again though!


----------



## Rosco (Dec 20, 2009)

Great game, shame someone had to go out.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 20, 2009)

barney army! can't wait for the next match, hope the dutchman turns up for this game


----------



## Rosco (Dec 20, 2009)

Blimey Anderson needs some calming pills down his neck!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 20, 2009)

the walsh/webster match earlier on was a classic. want to watch barney but she says i have to have me bath


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 20, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> the walsh/webster match earlier on was a classic. want to watch barney but she says i have to have me bath



watch barney goddamnit!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 20, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> watch barney goddamnit!


i'm gonna have a quick dip i reckon 

very quick


----------



## Rosco (Dec 20, 2009)

darts or bath? I havn't had a bath for days now!


----------



## Rosco (Dec 20, 2009)

some big scoring going on from both players.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 20, 2009)

He doesn't look up for it imo, but will walk this match with ease.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 20, 2009)

clean as a whistle and barney crusing it by the look.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 20, 2009)

Warren Parry would even lose against Mardle, he's that shit.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 20, 2009)

mardle was surprisingly bad tho wasn't he?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 20, 2009)

gaaaaaaaaaame over!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 20, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> mardle was surprisingly bad tho wasn't he?



Surprisingly isn't the word it these days.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 20, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Surprisingly isn't the word it these days.


i suppose you're right.

 strange how quickly it all falls apart.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 20, 2009)

Loving this post-match interviuew with barney as he interacts with the crowd.


----------



## nicksonic (Dec 21, 2009)

wow, all sorts going on at the ally pally. i tuned in and they said only two matches would go ahead due to the bad weather, but the part match will happen if he gets there (!), nicholson is walking to the venue and russ bray has stepped in as MC  

still packed though, darts fans are committed to their sport


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 21, 2009)

After a day of fucking worrying, finally found my stupid fuckings keys and other things sorted out, now gonna fuckin relax and enjoy this full night of darts, credit to the fans for getting there in those conditions!


----------



## nicksonic (Dec 21, 2009)

it's going to be a late one i feel!

nice one for locating the clefs


----------



## nicksonic (Dec 21, 2009)

rod harrington's just made a good point, it's probably going to be harder to get back than get there in the first place!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 21, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> rod harrington's just made a good point, it's probably going to be harder to get back than get there in the first place!



Aye, poor bastards.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 21, 2009)

I wouldn't get too drunk if i were them, will probs slip over quite alot.


----------



## nicksonic (Dec 21, 2009)

last year they bussed us down the hill but i don't think that'll be happening tonight, the sub-zero temps will help sober them up significantly.

jenkins v nicholson is one of the picks of the first round, should be great


----------



## nicksonic (Dec 21, 2009)

note to ted hankey - this is how you deal with 'stick'.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 21, 2009)

Best game of the first round this.


----------



## nicksonic (Dec 21, 2009)

shame someone had to lose but jenkins deserved to win.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 21, 2009)

Part ends a good night of darts with a win, now they gotta worry about getting home.


----------



## Rosco (Dec 23, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> note to ted hankey - this is how you deal with 'stick'.





Yep exactly, Nicholson has it down to a fine art. He respects his comical baddy image as well as the crowd and in return he gets respect back from them. Plus he's also a top quality player.

Re Ted Hanks, the GrandSlam booing was a tad ott imo and poor old Ted really wasn't quite sure how to deal with it. It must be hard and it comes down to personality and character, Ted needs to take some advice or even anger management and get over it or he'll end up leaping of the stage and doing a Cantona on someone! Not good for anyone, although come to think of it probably great telly! Anyway its all a bit strange cos other than on stage he comes across as a damn nice bloke.


----------



## nicksonic (Dec 23, 2009)

whitlock looked red hot last night, if he keeps that level of performance up he'll do well...


----------



## nicksonic (Dec 24, 2009)

some classic arrows - 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/other_sports/darts/8413758.stm


----------



## Yelkcub (Dec 24, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> After a day of fucking worrying, finally found my stupid fuckings keys and other things sorted out, now gonna fuckin relax and enjoy this full night of darts, credit to the fans for getting there in those conditions!



Main roads including the one up to the palace were entirely ice/snow free. Any problems must have been fans/players coming from other parts of the country.

I'd never really watched darts but 12 of us went for a mate's birthday. Have to admit, after a 2pm meet in a boozer, I'm not sure what I thought of it.


----------



## nicksonic (Dec 24, 2009)

i guess you must've been pretty well lubricated after meeting at 2! so you went on tuesday?

when i go and watch live darts i find it a little strange there isn't any commentary as i'm so used to watching in on tv. i also need to be relatively close to the action to really follow it. i know lots of people go just for the atmosphere; their into darts obviously, but following the games throw by throw isn't so massively important if they're there.


----------



## Yelkcub (Dec 24, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> i guess you must've been pretty well lubricated after meeting at 2! so you went on tuesday?
> 
> when i go and watch live darts i find it a little strange there isn't any commentary as i'm so used to watching in on tv. i also need to be relatively close to the action to really follow it. i know lots of people go just for the atmosphere; their into darts obviously, but following the games throw by throw isn't so massively important if they're there.



Nope, last night. We're the previous comments about Tuesday? My bad. Explains why I didn't think the weather was problematic.

Yep, was absolutely battered. Played ring of fire all day from 2 until seven, cab to the darts and out until 3 after. Hence the lack of opinion!


----------



## nicksonic (Dec 24, 2009)

yeah the bad weather was on tuesday. going on a first round night is always a slight gamble (i guess you had to go yesterday if it was a birthday bash) as the games can be really one-sided as i think they were. i'm going on new year's day for the quarter-finals


----------



## Rosco (Dec 26, 2009)

Nice classic darts linky there nick, cheers. Those score people sitting in their cube box things on the stage always make me laugh, what the hell was that all about. Also the front row of official grannies scribbling something down throughout matches . Apart from all the good stuff the BDO obviously brought darts it nonetheless has alot to answer for! 


eta: blimey the BBC are getting a bit keen with all the dance music over those classic dart clips!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 27, 2009)

taylor loses a leg!!! (at last!!!! )


----------



## Flashman (Dec 27, 2009)

Cba to read the thread to see if it's been posted but here's a link to the PDC stuff with Dutch commentary:

http://www.sbs6.nl/web/show/id=306611/langid=43/media=23901/page=1


----------



## nicksonic (Dec 27, 2009)

co played amazingly well against king, a real shock. tabern v dudbrige was also a brilliant game


----------



## Rosco (Dec 28, 2009)

nicksonic said:


> co played amazingly well against king, a real shock. tabern v dudbrige was also a brilliant game




As said by one of the commentators even Taylor would have struggled to keep up with the tabern/dudbridge game, best game so far I reckon. Also the Taylor/Hine match last night wasn't his greatest effort, the final result really didn't reflect well on Hine. Yes Taylor was always going to win but a couple more mishaps and Hine would have had a couple of sets and not just legs. I also thought the constant putting down of Hine by the commentary wasn't warranted whatsoever.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 28, 2009)

9 darter from barney.(switched over on tnhe last 3 darts hahahaahahah)


----------



## Jazzz (Dec 28, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> 9 darter from barney.(switched over on tnhe last 3 darts hahahaahahah)



you what?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 28, 2009)

Jazzz said:


> you what?



switched over when it was the last 3 darts. not from the channel but to. sorry bit drunk innit.


----------



## Jazzz (Dec 28, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> switched over when it was the last 3 darts. not from the channel but to. sorry bit drunk innit.


oh... lucky you. 

 retracted.


----------



## Jazzz (Dec 28, 2009)

upset brewing here with Baxter 2-0 against Anderson. I've put a tenner on at 1.68 on betfair. Go Baxter!


----------



## Jazzz (Dec 28, 2009)

oooooooooh yes


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 28, 2009)

easy for baxter


----------



## Jazzz (Dec 28, 2009)

love Barney's 9-dart celebration


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 28, 2009)

Jazzz said:


> love Barney's 9-dart celebration



yeah.  nicksonic is gonna be annoyed that he missed this....


----------



## Rosco (Dec 29, 2009)

yea what a moment, especially as the last 9 darter he did he gave little reaction at all. What a player, good for him and his wallet!


And Baxters looking tasty, wiped out the ever nervy Anderson without too much of an effort. Baxter has on and off years, looks like this one is an on year. He'll make the semi's or even the final but he'll lose at some point no doubt. Never consistent enough. One minute you'd beat him down the local, next he'll beat Taylor on the stage, the Jimmy White of darts.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 29, 2009)

could be another 9 darter....

no, so so close!


----------



## nicksonic (Dec 29, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> yeah.  nicksonic is gonna be annoyed that he missed this....



we turned over to bbc1 after the second set and it happt leg of the thirened in the first set.

i caught up later though so not *too* much damage was done.

baxter v anderson failed to live up to the billing unfortunately, 4-0 wasn't an accurate reflection of the game but anderson never got his scoring going.

whitlock looked promising earlier, young was rubbish and deservedly got thrashed.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 29, 2009)

No matter how much they show replays of Barneys 9 darter, that buzz from watching it still comes back. So weird.


----------



## Jazzz (Dec 29, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> No matter how much they show replays of Barneys 9 darter, that buzz from watching it still comes back. So weird.


IN THE WHOLE OF SPORT I don't think there is anything quite like the finale to a 9-darter!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 29, 2009)

Jazzz said:


> IN THE WHOLE OF SPORT I don't think there is anything quite like the finale to a 9-darter!



I remember you saying that before, and totally agree still.


----------



## nicksonic (Dec 29, 2009)

it's if a different type of buzz when you're there, a shared experience rather than seeing exactly what's going on when watching it at home.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 29, 2009)

Can imagine that. They're so rare though on tv that it makes it unique being able to witness one no matter where you are.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 29, 2009)

Loving this atmosphere.


----------



## Rosco (Dec 30, 2009)

Due to too much red wine (not stella this time) I missed the Taylor match last night as well as the Lewis one. Any chance of an honest U75 update before Rod and Eric give their opinions to my sore head!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 30, 2009)

Classic match here between stompe/dudbridge.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 30, 2009)

Stompe's just made it on to my list of favourite darts players. Great celebration.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 30, 2009)

that was great stuff. stompe was cool, dudbridge gave him a good match, and enjoyed whitlock beating jenkins beforehand too.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 30, 2009)

Fucking amazing darts match between wade/hamilton.


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (Dec 31, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Stompe's just made it on to my list of favourite darts players. Great celebration.


Agreed. He's having a hell of a tournament and that parody of a Dutchman act in the post-match interview is a hoot.


----------



## Rosco (Dec 31, 2009)

Wow, Barney had a diabetic moment last night, not pleasant. Looked on the verge of keeling over. Still came through though, good for him, bad luck for Painter. If Painter chilled out a bit he'd be alot better. He plays like King, always looking like he's about to smack someone in the mouth!


----------



## Rosco (Jan 1, 2010)

Here we go with the quarters, some huge matches today.

Get outta bed and onto the sofa!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 1, 2010)

c'mon stompe


----------



## Rosco (Jan 1, 2010)

Bloody hell, Whitlocks wizardry even amazed himself. Even cucumber cool Wade looked battered and shell shocked. Whatever he threw it wasn't good enough. Think he averaged over 100 and still lost.

Whitlocks 170 out, 150 out and gawd knows how many 180's was impossible to keep up with. And if it wasn't for the last few darts at a missed double his three dart average would have been the highest yet at around 108. As it was it was still 105ish. Crazy stuff and to think a couple of years ago he was shit, theres hope for all of us yet!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 1, 2010)

that was one of the best darts matches ever i reckon. whitlock was white hot.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 1, 2010)

Whitlock looked like he was in Phil Taylor form, no matter what wade did he just couldn't match him, good fightback, but not good enough!

Barney looks up for it too tonight.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 1, 2010)

Barneveld 5-0 Baxter.


----------



## Rosco (Jan 1, 2010)

Baxter must have succumbed to a nye tipple or two! He was awful, done a proper Mardle there.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 1, 2010)

'proper mardle', haha, i think that phrase will catch on.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 1, 2010)

My eyes must be goin weird, i've never seeen Taylor miss so many doubles.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 1, 2010)

fuck me Taylor stole that one,ouch.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 1, 2010)

Ah well, Taylor 4-0 up now. Normal service resumed.


----------



## gunneradt (Jan 1, 2010)

Taylor was awesome - the better his opponent the better he plays - sheer class.


----------



## Rosco (Jan 1, 2010)

Yea right, Taylor really trod all over Lewis even though Lewis threw some good arrows. Lewis was sent packing at 5-0.

If dart scoring, doubles, averages continue to improve at this rate then in a few years time there will be a few pro's never missing what they aim for!


----------



## Rosco (Jan 2, 2010)

Right, the clash of clashes starts today....

the BDO World Championship 1.30 BBC1, lots of live and red button action.

fixtures  http://www.bdodarts.com/wp2010index.htm

and BBC schedule  http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/other_sports/darts/6154498.stm


plus the PDC semi's tonight SS2


----------



## Jazzz (Jan 2, 2010)

Barney vs. Whitlock IS ON

Whitlock hits a great 121 outshot to take advantage in first leg


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 2, 2010)

That aussies on fire!


----------



## Jazzz (Jan 2, 2010)

0-1 Whitlock.

I have done something one should never do, I have bet against Phil Taylor. laid him at 1.24 on betfair


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 2, 2010)

1-1


----------



## Jazzz (Jan 2, 2010)

2-1 whitlock! 11 darter from the Wizard to take the third set


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 2, 2010)

4-2 Barney.


----------



## Jazzz (Jan 2, 2010)

4-3. whitlock not crumbling!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 2, 2010)

Good game innit, this is why i love darts.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 2, 2010)

4-4


----------



## Jazzz (Jan 2, 2010)

4-4. this could get frantic


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 2, 2010)

I think whitlocks gonna run away with it now.


----------



## Jazzz (Jan 2, 2010)

TrippyLondoner said:


> I think whitlocks gonna run away with it now.


well he just hit a 141 finish to go 2-0 up in the ninth


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 2, 2010)

Brilliant 124 finish to win the set!

Barney hits back with a 180!


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 2, 2010)

Great finish by the aussie 5-4


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 2, 2010)

Rolling over barney now


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 2, 2010)

c'mon u dutchman!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 2, 2010)

2-2...whitlock one leg away from the match....


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 2, 2010)

yeeeeeeeees 5-5!


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 2, 2010)

5-5!!


----------



## Jazzz (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 2, 2010)

9 darter is on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 2, 2010)

DAMNIT


----------



## Jazzz (Jan 2, 2010)

come one Whitlock!!!


----------



## Jazzz (Jan 2, 2010)

aarrrgh


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 2, 2010)

fuck fuck fuck


----------



## Jazzz (Jan 2, 2010)

Whitlock holds throw!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 2, 2010)

Jazzz said:


> Whitlock holds throw!



Thanks to two misses of double 8 from barney, just knew it would happen.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 2, 2010)

and more missed doubles....AAAAAAAAARRRRRGGHHH


----------



## Jazzz (Jan 2, 2010)

60 for whitlock!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 2, 2010)

whitlock wins, cunting bollocks.

Great match though.


----------



## Jazzz (Jan 2, 2010)

he's done it!


----------



## Jazzz (Jan 2, 2010)

great match.

I like how Barney poured them both a drink of water at the end there. Darts players drink water these days


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 2, 2010)

If it is a taylor/whitlock final, i'll be curious to see how Whitlock performs. He better bloody perform at his best, i'll even support an aussie if it means Taylor not winning again.


----------



## Rosco (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm off to the Ally in a couple of hours with my boy, just 6 years old and he can't believe he's going. Got his own darts shirt printed for Xmas with a ticket in the pocket. 

Not sure whether to drive or get the train, had another skinful last night so won't be too bothered about laying off the beers today.

I'm hoping Whitlock puts up a good fight, but lets face it, even Webster looked shite against Taylor yesterday .

On a different note, does anyone know if theres an inside/outside zone to have a crafty fag at the Ally?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 3, 2010)

Anyone got a stream for later?

UP THE WIZARD!


----------



## Jazzz (Jan 3, 2010)

Rosco said:


> I'm off to the Ally in a couple of hours with my boy, just 6 years old and he can't believe he's going. Got his own darts shirt printed for Xmas with a ticket in the pocket.



awww! I'm sure you'll both have a great time. 

even if Taylor walks it


----------



## Jazzz (Jan 3, 2010)

* final starting soon *

<goes to look for a good feed>


----------



## Jazzz (Jan 3, 2010)

< settles on http://www.justin.tv/worldchampionshipdarts/popout/ >


----------



## Jazzz (Jan 3, 2010)

180 for Taylor in the opening throw of the first three legs


----------



## Jazzz (Jan 3, 2010)

Whitlock loses the first set but steals the first leg of the second with a 170!!!!  this could be a match


----------



## Jazzz (Jan 3, 2010)

It's 1-1!!!!! Whitlock can hurt him


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 3, 2010)

This is going to be a battle.


----------



## Jazzz (Jan 3, 2010)

Whitlock ahead! 2-1


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 3, 2010)

what a  167 check out by taylor.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 3, 2010)

and then a 161 finish to go 3-2 up in sets, oh well, 7-2 it will be then.


----------



## Jazzz (Jan 3, 2010)

You have to take your hat off to Taylor in that set. This match has had everything already, both players averaging over 100, finishes on 161, 167 and 170. What now?


----------



## Jazzz (Jan 3, 2010)

4-2 Taylor


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 3, 2010)

Jazzz said:


> 4-2 Taylor



Ominous for the Aussie now


----------



## Jazzz (Jan 3, 2010)

yes it looks impossible now, Taylor just steps up his game to invincible. 5-2


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 3, 2010)

another 170 finish this time by taylor!


----------



## Jazzz (Jan 3, 2010)

170 from Taylor now... two in the match!


----------



## Jazzz (Jan 3, 2010)

6-2

oh well it's been enthralling viewing and Whitlock has played brilliantly but what do you have to do to beat Taylor? He is still a machine.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 3, 2010)

this is amazing lol

6-3 he's still in it after a bizarre leg!


----------



## Jazzz (Jan 3, 2010)

ZOMG they both end up on double 1 

6-3 Whitlock


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 3, 2010)

Pressure!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 3, 2010)

Um, was that a fuck up by sky just then? Commentary went too loud!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 3, 2010)

hahahahaha@taylors celebration, 15 time world champ!


----------



## Jazzz (Jan 3, 2010)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Um, was that a fuck up by sky just then? Commentary went too loud!


It got broadcast to the hall. Complete fuckup and they had to shut up for most of the leg


----------



## Jazzz (Jan 3, 2010)

Congrats Mr Taylor... great 131 to win the title. Well played sir.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 3, 2010)

Jazzz said:


> It got broadcast to the hall. Complete fuckup and they had to shut up for most of the leg



I thought so.


----------



## gunneradt (Jan 3, 2010)

fabulous Taylor

with better finishing Im not sure Whitlock would have won a set.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 4, 2010)

Right, I'm on part time attention span fo this here dartists schizzle, but it's an annual arrer's moment of long tradition in this headhousehold, so's I'm playin catch-up - what's the form people? I has a tenner in stan james that's dreaming of being a few tenners, so where's the win. Answers on postcards plz, I has attentionspan probs so can't do novels.
Other of course than saying here comes Trina for her annual win, rah! Go girl...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 4, 2010)

TrippyLondoner said:


> hahahahaha@taylors celebration, 15 time world champ!


i thought he was pretty poor in victory to be honest, very graceless in the way he reacted and virtually ignored whitlock (e.g. too busy signing the board to acknowledge him being presented with 2nd prize).

he's a great darts player no question, but as a person, i can't say i have much time for him at all unfortunately.


----------



## rapattaque (Jan 4, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i thought he was pretty poor in victory to be honest, very graceless in the way he reacted and virtually ignored whitlock (e.g. too busy signing the board to acknowledge him being presented with 2nd prize).
> 
> he's a great darts player no question, but as a person, i can't say i have much time for him at all unfortunately.



This


----------



## Onket (Jan 4, 2010)

I got a picture of me & him in Dublin this year- it was pretty painful to get actually but he beamed out a 'look at us, we're best mates' smile & then went back to his conversation.

Sid Waddell was much nicer.

Sadly I managed to delete all the pictures on my phone pretty recently so I'm going to have to go through it all again one day.


----------



## rapattaque (Jan 4, 2010)

Onket said:


> I got a picture of me & him in Dublin this year- it was pretty painful to get actually but he beamed out a 'look at us, we're best mates' smile & then went back to his conversation.
> 
> Sid Waddell was much nicer.
> 
> Sadly I managed to delete all the pictures on my phone pretty recently so I'm going to have to go through it all again one day.



Blackpool, Winter Gardens in July... See you there!

I met Bristow amongst many others there last year. He was terrifying.


----------



## Onket (Jan 4, 2010)

I've just sent an email about Blackpool, mate.


----------



## Rosco (Jan 4, 2010)

Ok, so the first time I've been to the Ally Pally World Champs and I can safely say the PDC and Sky have it down to a near fine art. Obviously a whole different experience than watching it on your sofa at home what with no remote to pause the action.

Bad points
Having to walk about 300 yards for a piss.
Not enough screens about the place for when you wern't in the arena.
Having to que to purchase tokens to exchange for beer in another que.
Tier seating, which we were in, was confined to say the least. To sip my 5 pint pitcher of beer I had to turn sideways. I didn't have room to pour it into my pint glass!
Fat stumpy dancers on stage.


Good points
Atmosphere, oh the atmosphere, comparable to an England match at Wembley on a much smaller and intimate scale. Sky do not exagerate in saying the crowd are up for it.
Fancy dress everywhere you look.
Great view of stage and screens where ever I strolled within the arena.
Getting my 6 year old boy on the telly a few times.

As for the actual darts, Whitlock gave Taylor one of his hardest tests of modern times. Maybe the end result didn't show that but Taylor was visibly scared early on in the game. Whitlock did not give up right to the last dart where as others before have.

Taylor really had to dig deep to get the win, overall imo if it had been a longer match by two more sets or so, I think Whitlock would have cruised past a big bad Taylor patch.

No Taylor wasn't too gracious at the end. I did notice the signing of the board stuff while Whitlock was been awarded, no it wasn't very respectful. He always comes across a bit up his own arse in interviews imo comparing himself to sporting greats like Pele, Best, Ali. Maybe so but its not for him to bring the subject up is it!? Still its darts he's good at not social skills.

Congrats to Taylor for the 15th time, and more of jumping on the ref celebration moments, was class.

And now onwards but maybe not upwards to the BDO at Lakeside........


----------



## Rosco (Jan 4, 2010)

Jazzz said:


> It got broadcast to the hall. Complete fuckup and they had to shut up for most of the leg





I didn't notice that til I watched it back on the telly at home. Did you hear it in the arena Jazzz? Maybe it just sounded like it got broadcast to the crowd but wasn't.


----------



## Jazzz (Jan 4, 2010)

Rosco said:


> I didn't notice that til I watched it back on the telly at home. Did you hear it in the arena Jazzz? Maybe it just sounded like it got broadcast to the crowd but wasn't.


ah maybe, no I was just watching at home. strange!


----------



## Rosco (Jan 4, 2010)

When it happened on the telly there didn't seem like any reaction from the crowd or players. And unless I was at the bar or loo at the time I don't remember hearing it at the Ally.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 4, 2010)

Rosco said:


> When it happened on the telly there didn't seem like any reaction from the crowd or players. And unless I was at the bar or loo at the time I don't remember hearing it at the Ally.



That's strange.


----------



## Onket (Jan 5, 2010)

Quite enjoyed the Glory, Glory, Garry Thompson intro last night.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 5, 2010)

Rubbish standard of darts though. The number of doubles his opponent missed on a double top was nothing short of shameful, a fact not lost on his adoring family who went from the brink of joyful celebration to wailing despair in the space of 9 missed darts. If it hadn't been for the palpable shakes and emotion you'd suspect a fit up


----------



## Onket (Jan 5, 2010)

Yep, that was dire. More like watching me in the pub.

Pressure must have been horrific though.


----------



## Rosco (Jan 5, 2010)

I agree, can't say I'm over-impressed with the BDO first round quality of darts this year. The big bloke yesterday against Adams was throwing 26's as well as an amazingly low 5!  

What we do need to keep in perspective is that the BDO is the unofficial training centre for the PDC. A large percentage of PDC players have been originally head-hunted from the BDO. So don't be too dismayed by the lack of quality just yet, remember the likes of Part, Barny, King, Monk, Whitlock, Webster, Mason, and even Taylor came through the BDO system. If the BDO wasn't there I reckon the PDC, the fans and ultimately darts itself would be worse off. Appreciate it for what it is.

However saying all that, I think its high time the BDO re-named its World Championship as something else. Its just stubborness and doesn't make sense nowadays.


----------



## Onket (Jan 5, 2010)

The coverage is _much _better without THAT fucking song though.


----------



## Rosco (Jan 5, 2010)

Yep, and the dancers!


----------



## Onket (Jan 5, 2010)

I don't think I've seen dancers before. I know you mentioned it earlier but I didn't really manage to see any of that tournament on the telly. There were none in Dublin a few months back.


----------



## gunneradt (Jan 5, 2010)

Rosco said:


> I agree, can't say I'm over-impressed with the BDO first round quality of darts this year. The big bloke yesterday against Adams was throwing 26's as well as an amazingly low 5!
> 
> What we do need to keep in perspective is that the BDO is the unofficial training centre for the PDC. A large percentage of PDC players have been originally head-hunted from the BDO. So don't be too dismayed by the lack of quality just yet, remember the likes of Part, Barny, King, Monk, Whitlock, Webster, Mason, and even Taylor came through the BDO system. If the BDO wasn't there I reckon the PDC, the fans and ultimately darts itself would be worse off. Appreciate it for what it is.
> 
> However saying all that, I think its high time the BDO re-named its World Championship as something else. Its just stubborness and doesn't make sense nowadays.



made me laugh when I saw Tony O'Shea interviewed as the world number 1 the other day.  O'Shea, Hankey and Adams are, Im guessing, the ones the PDC didn't want - or they haven't got the guts to make the switch.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 5, 2010)

Or maybe, just maybe the likes of England captain Adams likes to show some loyalty to the BDO and developing talent.


----------



## Rosco (Jan 5, 2010)

Fair points by both of you above.

gunneradt, as regards O'Shea and Adams. The PDC offered Adams a place in the PDC Grandslam back in November but he refused rather bitterly saying that the PDC banned him (can't remember what for) for life a few years ago and that they shouldn't be inviting him anyway. However tarannau, Adams has been know for his stage nerves so that may be playing a secret BIG part in his decision making rather than the loyalty stuff. The BDO bingo hall or the PDC stadiums!?

O'Shea accepted his invite and played bloody well. Although he's knocking on a bit I think he's just biding his time to join the PDC for good. Will probably happen very soon though.

Hankey,mmmmm, er the PDC will have to get him to the brain doctor before giving him any long term contracts. But as he showed in the Grandslam his dart skills are very capable and if he joins he'd keep up with the best of players. He also makes for great comedy telly, though I'm not sure he knows that yet! Maybe the PDC will need some extra security at the Ally in case of Ted induced riots!! 

Onket, I'm pretty sure the dancers are just an Ally Pally thing. Never mind you're really not missing much anyway!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 5, 2010)

I went to the BDO darts at Lakeside yesterday with another urbanite and a few mates. Whilst the standard may not be great (and it was only the first round, after all) it was a cracking day out and we saw some really exciting encounters. Lakeside is a shithole but at £17 for a ticket it's a pretty reasonable day out for any darts fan IMO. 

Most of the players seem to be decent fellas and will come into the crowd to chat to you. My mate got his pic taken with Martin Wolfie Adams too


----------



## tarannau (Jan 5, 2010)

I kept an eye out for you and that tall bloke yesterday on the tellybox.

No chance of course - unless you were wearing some serious novelty headwear I reckon you'd have always passed unnoticed. 

Sounds a grand day out though. We keep wanting to get tickets but are far too disorganised to get in together before the NY. We'll have to get a big group together and holler loudly next time.


----------



## gunneradt (Jan 5, 2010)

Rosco said:


> Fair points by both of you above.
> 
> gunneradt, as regards O'Shea and Adams. The PDC offered Adams a place in the PDC Grandslam back in November but he refused rather bitterly saying that the PDC banned him (can't remember what for) for life a few years ago and that they shouldn't be inviting him anyway. However tarannau, Adams has been know for his stage nerves so that may be playing a secret BIG part in his decision making rather than the loyalty stuff. The BDO bingo hall or the PDC stadiums!?
> 
> ...



ha ha I quite liked the dancers.  I was surprised how well Webster and Whitlock did this year but it remains to be seen whether they keep it up.  I think Whitlock may get a wild card in the premier league which will be good and it'll be interesting to see how we does.  Apart from Barnie the only one who's done consistently well from the BDO recently is King.  The player I particularly rate Van Gerwen - though Im sure he's 40 and not 20.


----------



## Rosco (Jan 6, 2010)

A very decent match from Hankey and Willy van der Wiel as well as Wagner and Woods. As expected the quality of arrows has improved into the second round and will get much better.

But, my highlight of the week is when Bobby George and Martin Adams were in tears of laughter and fits of giggles while being interviewed about Australias Anthony Fleets outstandingly poor performance.

In Bobby George's words " He came here with a showcase, he went home with his suitcase"! 

"I have waited 20 years to get here and I have embarrassed myself," Fleet said

The poor bloke


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 6, 2010)

Rosco said:


> A very decent match from Hankey and Willy van der Wiel as well as Wagner and Woods. As expected the quality of arrows has improved into the second round and will get much better.
> 
> But, my highlight of the week is when Bobby George and Martin Adams were in tears of laughter and fits of giggles while being interviewed about Australias Anthony Fleets outstandingly poor performance.
> 
> ...



Hi Rosco! I'm back for Lakeside! Been watching the last few days, but not had much to post about...

Aye i felt so sorry for the poor Aussie fella. It's the worst performance i think i've ever seen at Lakeside 

Also felt bad for Brian Woods. His match with Wagner was gladiatorial towards the end. I know someone has to win, but you can't help feel for the fella who loses when there's 11 legs played in the last set. He was stood there shaking his head in disbelief.

There have been some pretty uninspiring matches so far, but the early rounds are always like this at Lakeside. It's picking up now 

My two pennoth about Tony O'Shea not moving over to the PDC yet is that he must reckon he's in with a chance of winning this year. Hankey and Adams get easily effected by the crowd and nerves -he knows that. He's usually quite steady and it must be in his mind that this could be the year. I wouldn't mind if he won. It's got to be his turn eventually


----------



## Rosco (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi Lisa, nice to see you or read you or whatever! Will reply back in detail in a mo, Adams vs Gurney live on the red button BBC2 now.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 6, 2010)

Rosco said:


> Hi Lisa, nice to see you or read you or whatever! Will reply back in detail in a mo, Adams vs Gurney live on the red button BBC2 now.



Aye. Watching it now. It's easier to keep track if you stick to just watching the red button matches. The repeats keep popping up and confusing me 

Gurney hasn't played to form at all this year. 

Wolfie has had two easy matches so far. Could be quite easy for him to get to the final from here. I'm seeing him and O'Shea (or Hankey) in the final so far.


----------



## Rosco (Jan 6, 2010)

Lisarocket said:


> Hi Rosco! I'm back for Lakeside! Been watching the last few days, but not had much to post about...
> 
> Aye i felt so sorry for the poor Aussie fella. It's the worst performance i think i've ever seen at Lakeside
> 
> ...




Yea, I also felt sorry for Fleet, he really did have a nice lovely kind face as well which didn't help . But it was just the way George and Adams were uncontrollably cracking up at how bad it was that made me laugh.

Brian Woods, well, he does get emotionally involved, he deserved to win but no more than Wagner if that makes sense. Yes I felt sorry for him, you can just tell its really in his heart to win, win, win, nothing less will do.

Re Tony O'Shea, I think he's probably biding his time to move to the PDC for a golden handshake retirement sort of thing. See his last few years in the sport off with a bang so to speak.

And well done to Adams, just beaten Gurney and rightly so. Adams really is playing well the last few years. If only he would move over to the PDC, he wouldn't slack and I can just hear the Ally Pally howling in their thousands as he walks to the oche.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 7, 2010)

Not a very inspiring final match last night, but they're looking good from now on. Was pleased that the callers are making a stand against shouting out during play. Bet the fella in the jesters hat last night felt awful as the entire crowd booed him while he did the long walk out. Maybe if the idiots see a few more people being booted out they'll think twice.

Wonder if Bobby's dark horse Chisnall will get through Hankey tonight...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 7, 2010)

I used to love watching this tourney on bbc, these days can't seem to get into it.


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 7, 2010)

"The body of Philip Hughes, 45, from Slough, was recovered from beneath ice at the Lakeside Country Club in Surrey where he was watching the the world darts championship. A spokesman said it appeared to have been a “tragic accident”.


----------



## big eejit (Jan 7, 2010)

Hankey and his ma are not an attractive prospect are they.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 7, 2010)

Blimey! Bobby was right 

Chisnall was asleep for the first 5 sets. He was fab after the break  Ted couldn't do a thing. Shows what happens when the fella in front relaxes a bit cos he's so far ahead 

Probs too late to stick some money on him now


----------



## Rosco (Jan 7, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> "The body of Philip Hughes, 45, from Slough, was recovered from beneath ice at the Lakeside Country Club in Surrey where he was watching the the world darts championship. A spokesman said it appeared to have been a “tragic accident”.



Very sad news, thanks for letting us know. Condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## Rosco (Jan 7, 2010)

Lisarocket said:


> Blimey! Bobby was right
> 
> Chisnall was asleep for the first 5 sets. He was fab after the break  Ted couldn't do a thing. Shows what happens when the fella in front relaxes a bit cos he's so far ahead
> 
> Probs too late to stick some money on him now





Hankey fell asleep after 4-4, or at least his dodgy arm did. Shame because he was really up for it til then and another final win would have put him up there with the best of the best. Well done to Chisnall, some class arrows and to come back like he did, wow!


----------



## Rosco (Jan 7, 2010)

big eejit said:


> Hankey and his ma are not an attractive prospect are they.





She's a proper classy bird, I would!


----------



## smmudge (Jan 8, 2010)

Watching replay, having never watched darts before. Blimey, this is interesting!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 8, 2010)

smmudge said:


> Watching replay, having never watched darts before. Blimey, this is interesting!!


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 8, 2010)

Did anyone see the interview with Chissy after the game (on red button)?

Talk about monosyllabic! Anyway - I want him to win now.


----------



## Rosco (Jan 8, 2010)

King Biscuit Time said:


> Did anyone see the interview with Chissy after the game (on red button)?
> 
> Talk about monosyllabic! Anyway - I want him to win now.





Can't say I did, was it not very intellectual, or just shy or moody or both or all three!?


----------



## Rosco (Jan 8, 2010)

TrippyLondoner said:


> I used to love watching this tourney on bbc, these days can't seem to get into it.





Sadly I have to agree with you this year. Lakeside darts was what got me into darts when I was 8 or 9 years old, I'm 40 now. I've always bigged it up and I'll always have a fondness for it, mainly because it brings the newcomers through, tomorrows PDC superstars. Its also nothing to do with the quality of darts because 99% of the time its just as good as other tourneys but they've got to move with the times ffs. 

The BBC are just as guilty as Ollie Croft, he may be known as the godfather of darts but get with it! C'mon, this isn't 1985 anymore!

Linky from 2008 gives some insight.
http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2008/jan/10/bdoworldchampionship.darts


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 8, 2010)

Rosco said:


> Sadly I have to agree with you this year. Lakeside darts was what got me into darts when I was 8 or 9 years old, I'm 40 now. I've always bigged it up and I'll always have a fondness for it, mainly because it brings the newcomers through, tomorrows PDC superstars. Its also nothing to do with the quality of darts because 99% of the time its just as good as other tourneys but they've got to move with the times ffs.
> 
> The BBC are just as guilty as Ollie Croft, he may be known as the godfather of darts but get with it! C'mon, this isn't 1985 anymore!
> 
> ...



Agreed 100%.Its also what got me into it, i seem to remember barneveld winning this, and i had been into it a long time before then.

Also, wtf@ waites losing 4-0.


----------



## Rosco (Jan 8, 2010)

Yep, its not that I want the BDO at Lakeside to vanish into darts history, not at all. It needs to keep up with it, the beeb seems to have been testing the water for too many years. Its not as if they havn't got enough money to give nearly as much hype that the PDC give year in year out. The beeb always comes across as a little embarrassed to have to even show it sometimes what with their snobby remarks. And to spend more licence payers money hyping it up, how distasteful!

Rename and put some serious cash into it now beeb controllers.


And yes, quite surprised about Waites, Phillips seems to be playing the baord so to speak and not giving a fuk about anything else. Thats darts!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 8, 2010)

Waites makes it 4-2!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 8, 2010)

Don't like the guy on the mic that reads each score out, irritating.


----------



## Rosco (Jan 8, 2010)

He's got to be the most boring caller ever.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 8, 2010)

4-3!!!!! Nearly lost it to! Match of the tournament this.


----------



## Rosco (Jan 8, 2010)

Phillips has the skill, Waites has the stamina, tiebreaker maybe.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 8, 2010)

Phillips wins 5-4, sad to see waites get thumped 3-0 in that last set.


----------



## Rosco (Jan 8, 2010)

I guess the skill and stamina swapped over at the end.

Amen to Colin Murray by the way, a breath of fresh air, the new Sid Waddell!


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 8, 2010)

I know it's a long shot   but is anyone watching the women's final at the mo?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 8, 2010)

Lisarocket said:


> I know it's a long shot   but is anyone watching the women's final at the mo?



nah.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 8, 2010)

TrippyLondoner said:


> nah.



Thought so 

Trina has just done a 180 though..

Reckon she's going to steamroller Edwards. 

It's not a long enough game for them to to get going though. I complain about that every year


----------



## Lisarocket (Jan 8, 2010)

Well done to Trina yet again 

She should be playing with the boys like Anastasia is


----------



## rapattaque (Jan 9, 2010)

Did the commentator just say Martin Phillips wife was dancing the bingo wings jig?


----------



## Rosco (Jan 10, 2010)

rapattaque said:


> Did the commentator just say Martin Phillips wife was dancing the bingo wings jig?





Not sure, those commentators do make me laugh, half the time they arn't even talking about the darts!


----------



## YouSir (Jan 10, 2010)

rapattaque said:


> Did the commentator just say Martin Phillips wife was dancing the bingo wings jig?



Bingo winners jig I suspect, but given the nature of the commentary either is possible.

Anyway, couple of hours and Chisnall's up, here's hoping he takes it. First time I've ever really watched darts and it's dragging me in.


----------



## Rosco (Jan 10, 2010)

Well thats all folks....at least for a few months or so. Well done to Martin Adams, class player class bloke. The best man did indeed win this years BDO World Championship. Now that was a quality final that the PDC can weep over!

Didn't Chisel do well though, reminded me of Klassen a bit. What does the future hold for him now? PDC is calling no doubt!

Seeya all soon


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 10, 2010)

damn, missed it. ah well.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 10, 2010)

Can't wait for the darts prem league.


----------



## Rosco (Jan 11, 2010)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Can't wait for the darts prem league.




Yea forgot about that, not sure why but I've never got into the premier league. Don't think my mrs could take more than a month of darts at Xmas!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 31, 2010)

For once Taylor doesn't win something! Paul Nicholson wins the players championship final 13-11 v King.


----------



## Lisarocket (Feb 1, 2010)

TrippyLondoner said:


> For once Taylor doesn't win something! Paul Nicholson wins the players championship final 13-11 v King.



I missed the final, but saw Nicholson beat Taylor. I was on the edge of my seat and shouting at the telly. Brilliant match! 

The Geordie boy done good


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 1, 2010)

I missed his match v Taylor annoyingly, what was the score?


----------



## Lisarocket (Feb 1, 2010)

I had the sound down until i noticed Nicholson was beating Taylor, so i missed his 170 finish, which i think was a match turning point! Started watching it a 8-6 in Nicholson's favour. Then Taylor pulled it back.

 They went 9-9 and it was Taylors throw, so it was looking like the lad was beaten. Taylor is never good when he's trailing, so the nerves got to him and he fell apart a bit during the leg. Nicholson had three darts at double top after he'd forced Taylor to attempt a high checkout. Think he only needed two, but i was quite 'merry' let's say, so i might be remembering it a bit wrong 

Brilliant match! In this neck of the woods we'd say it was Mint! I love watching Taylor's face when he's getting beaten


----------



## Rosco (Feb 2, 2010)

I've always thought Nicholson has the quality and the subborn consistentness to beat anyone. He has some good skills and to beat Taylor, who also had a higher average was quite outstanding. It goes to show, Taylor wasn't even having a bad day, until he lost that is.

On a different subject, Barry Hearn offers to (make more money) help and update the very stubborn BDO once more, but gets sent on his way!

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/other_sports/darts/8490421.stm

He did actually say in an interview after the Totes final, that there should be only one World Championship and thats the PDC, however the BDO should still be a big part of darts just not a World Championship. I must say I agree with him.


----------



## nicksonic (Feb 18, 2010)

hello there!

if anyone's watching the premier league darts tonight look out for the flintstones. that'll be us


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 18, 2010)

Ain't seen ya yet Nick, but Barneys getting thrashed.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 4, 2010)

Some big matches tonight in the darts prem league, gonna be watching them while fucked on meph.Should be fun.


----------



## VolatileMolatov (Mar 22, 2010)

I used to love going to the darts,first game I ever saw was a British championship final,Bristow beat Lowe 6-3.
First time I took my missus was to Blackpool in the late 90s & the first game on we saw Taylor get beat (by Manley) & Rod Harrington won the title.

These days it looks like the audiences are more interested in their night out than the actual darts


----------



## ernestolynch (Apr 4, 2010)

VolatileMolatov said:


> I used to love going to the darts,first game I ever saw was a British championship final,Bristow beat Lowe 6-3.
> First time I took my missus was to Blackpool in the late 90s & the first game on we saw Taylor get beat (by Manley) & Rod Harrington won the title.
> 
> These days it looks like the audiences are more interested in their night out than the actual darts



I was at that Blackpool one. Matchplay, Rod beating Ronnie Baxter?


----------



## VolatileMolatov (Apr 4, 2010)

Following year for me ernesto,Rod beat Manley in the final


----------



## ernestolynch (Apr 5, 2010)

I think it was Ronnie who beat Rod after all. My memory's all over the shop. Been Lakeside in recent years?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 22, 2010)

Taylor so so close on the 9 darter, fucking hell! just missed the treble 19. 3-3 with whitlock at the break, great game.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 22, 2010)

Even taylor applauds whitlocks greatness, 5-5.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 22, 2010)

Taylor wins 8-5 with two bullseyes and a 25, amazing night.


----------



## nicksonic (Apr 23, 2010)

i thought whitlock had a chance winning that game, but taylor (as usual) was just too good.

i do enjoy the premier league - it means darts every week - but it hasn't got quite the same feel as one of the major tournaments.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 23, 2010)

nicksonic said:


> i thought whitlock had a chance winning that game, but taylor (as usual) was just too good.
> 
> i do enjoy the premier league - it means darts every week - but it hasn't got quite the same feel as one of the major tournaments.



I haven't enjoyed it as much as previous seasons, but last night i felt like i was back into it again. Just got abit boring with the same old results week in week out.


----------



## nicksonic (Apr 23, 2010)

i'm a bit surprised there hasn't been a 9 darter since it's inception.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 23, 2010)

Last night when taylor was going for it it felt like it was gonna happen, don't think anyone could believe it when Taylor missed the treble 19. Sometimes you can tell they're just gonna fuck it up but didn't get that feeling with him.


----------



## nicksonic (Apr 23, 2010)

remember when barney got the 9 darter at the last world champs and i turned over at the end of the leg before?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 23, 2010)

Ha, forgot about that. I think i turned onto it with 3 darts to go.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 29, 2010)

9 darter from barney!!!!! again i switched to it with 3 darts to go


----------



## paulhackett (May 24, 2010)

Stephen Fry commentating tonight with Sid Waddell..


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 24, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> Stephen Fry commentating tonight with Sid Waddell..



Should be interesting.  I enjoyed the way he talked about what darts is about last night, not sure how he'll do on commentary.


----------



## nicksonic (May 24, 2010)

whitlock seems to have kept his worst finishing for finals night.


----------



## nicksonic (May 24, 2010)

the wizard really didn't play well.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 24, 2010)

this finals turning into a classic.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 24, 2010)

taylors on a 9 darter....


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 24, 2010)

hes done it!!!!!!!!!!!!!! his 2nd of the night apparently


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 24, 2010)

hes going for another!!!!!!!! 3 darts away!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 24, 2010)

not this time lol fuck in ell


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 24, 2010)

taylor wins 10-8, what a classic. what atmosphere, im in shock @ the 9 darters.


----------



## rikwakefield (May 24, 2010)

Best match ever.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 24, 2010)

rikwakefield said:


> Best match ever.



There's no other words to describe it. I'm still shocked.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 25, 2010)




----------



## nicksonic (Jun 2, 2010)

the uk open starts tomorrow night, here's the draw for the first round - 

http://www.pdc.tv/page/UKOpenDetail/0,,10180~2054153,00.html


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (Jun 6, 2010)

I will be amazed if Taylor doesn't win.

Although, the match between Gary Anderson and Mervyn King was superb.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 17, 2010)

9 darter from Barney! Had a feeling it would happen as Nicksonic's away on holiday.


----------



## Rosco (Oct 30, 2010)

Coming into the busy season again folks. Watch this space.

Winmau Masters on BBC at the mo, PDC and BDO around Xmas time.


----------



## Lisarocket (Nov 16, 2010)

Is anyone watching the Grand Slam this week? Was out last night and missed Hankey v Taylor. Wondering how it went...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 16, 2010)

Lisarocket said:


> Is anyone watching the Grand Slam this week? Was out last night and missed Hankey v Taylor. Wondering how it went...


 
Hankey won 5-4, lived up to the hype competely.  Didn't know Taylor had glasses now.


----------



## Onket (Nov 16, 2010)

I had it on in the background. We've got lots of visitors at the moment and darts doesn't seem to be what they want on the telly.

I missed Hankey v Taylor too.


----------



## Rosco (Nov 20, 2010)

TrippyLondoner said:


> taylor wins 10-8, what a classic. what atmosphere, im in shock @ the 9 darters.


 
  Can't believe I missed this, didn't even see it reported anywhere. So I'm now in shock but 7 months later, crazy stuff! The guy can never be slagged again for anything, one clever bastard!


----------



## Rosco (Nov 20, 2010)

Grandslam, some good matches, Hankey vs Taylor outstanding although Taylor not on his best form Hankey played his socks off to win, great match.

Merv King and Hankey played incredibly well but as soon as they lost they became the hysterically funny panto baddies they have always been


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 20, 2010)

Rosco said:


> Can't believe I missed this, didn't even see it reported anywhere. So I'm now in shock but 7 months later, crazy stuff! The guy can never be slagged again for anything, one clever bastard!


 
hah 

wade v jenkins is amazing atm.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 20, 2010)

fuck this crowd 

haha wade wins 16-15! crowd were booing him, twats!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 20, 2010)

WTF!!

steve beaton hits treble 20, treble 17, then the bullseye to make it 4-5 v taylor, then hits the bullseye again to make it 5-5!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 20, 2010)

don't believe it, give up watching and its 15-14 beaton........


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 20, 2010)

Beaton

Beats 

Taylor!

(naturally taylor blames the crowd not himself for losing   you were beaten phil, fucking accept it!)


----------



## Onket (Nov 22, 2010)

Incredible final.

Fantastic result for Scotty Waites.

Really enjoyed some of the darts in this competition. Beaton especially. Taylor didn't really look very good in that post match interview.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 22, 2010)

Argh, i fell asleep when wade was 8-0 up, was knackered and assumed it was game over, i've learnt my lesson! But yeh, it was a good grand slam.


----------



## Onket (Nov 23, 2010)

What is the one in Blackpool in the summer? I quite fancy that one next year.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 23, 2010)

That's the world matchplay.


----------



## Onket (Nov 23, 2010)

Aye. Quite fancy a weekend in Blackpool.


----------



## Rosco (Nov 25, 2010)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Argh, i fell asleep when wade was 8-0 up,


 

So did he! Quite a match and a brilliant Grandslam, with an outright BDO winner it just goes to show that money and hype doesn't always mean the best.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 25, 2010)

Wade is great though, he just won the previous TV tournament and would've won more if it weren't for bloody Taylor.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 3, 2010)

Just seen this new tourney on today, world cup of darts eh...lets see how it goes!


----------



## Rosco (Dec 3, 2010)

How can this be? Two World Cups!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 3, 2010)

It confused me to at first! Doubles tournament with countries not individuals. 150,000 prize money, that's an easy 75k for wade and taylor then.

Oh bollocks ive just jinxed us haven't i?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 3, 2010)

Rosco said:


> How can this be? Two World Cups!!


 
Oh, and were the hosts.....




Oh dear, don't watch the interviews, finland fcuked up earlier and now these guys can't speak english well!


----------



## Rosco (Dec 3, 2010)

Damn, I assumed this was the beginning of the World Chamiponship of darts! Just upgraded the Sky didge to watch it. Oh well darts is darts!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 3, 2010)

The new zealand guys did that thing the rugby guys do before the game starts, i missed it but saw it on SSN atleast. Funny as fuck. Might be on youtube tmrw.


----------



## Onket (Dec 3, 2010)

Is it only on Sky?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 3, 2010)

yea. if its on sky its only gonna be on there i'm afraid.


----------



## Onket (Dec 3, 2010)

Poo.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 3, 2010)

this evening session looks great.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 3, 2010)

Great start with canada/belguim! 6-5 canada, belguim had a chance to win that somehow.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 3, 2010)

England 4-4 Spain, Spain won the last two legs in style, fuckin ell this is great.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 3, 2010)

Spain win 6-5 LOL


----------



## ernestolynch (Dec 4, 2010)

Oh man I've got to get sky sports earlier now, ta for the heads up!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 4, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> Oh man I've got to get sky sports earlier now, ta for the heads up!


 
Nice trolling. Not.


----------



## ernestolynch (Dec 4, 2010)

What?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 4, 2010)

Looked like sarcasm to me, no probs if it wasn't. Hard to take you seriously sometimes.


----------



## ernestolynch (Dec 4, 2010)

I was one of the first on this thread, noob!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 4, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> I was one of the first on this thread, noob!


 
My bad.


----------



## Rosco (Dec 4, 2010)

As much as we all look like a bunch of idiots attempting to troll such a brilliantly stupid sport, please take posts seriously.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 5, 2010)

This final is fucking great. Holland 1-1 wales atm.


----------



## Rosco (Dec 5, 2010)

It looking good even now, Hol 2 Wales 2 . Not sure I've quite worked it all out but I'm thinking the winner of this one are the Champs.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 5, 2010)

Yup you're right. 6-5 holland atm...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 5, 2010)

Holland the world cup champs! great entertainment all weekend. great tournament.


----------



## Rosco (Dec 5, 2010)

Yea, was pleasantly surprised by that. Another one to look forward to every year, excellent. And cheers for letting us all know.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 5, 2010)

No probs!


----------



## Rosco (Dec 10, 2010)

The countdown is on, but who is that bloke on the rooftops shouting alot, should he be sectioned!?


----------



## Rosco (Dec 12, 2010)

Here we go again........enjoy!

PDC 2011 WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH SCHEDULE

Thursday December 16
7.10pm Paul Nicholson v Steve Farmer
8.15pm Gary Mawson v Juanito Gionzon (P)
8.45pm Steve Beaton v Mark Hylton
9.50pm Mark Webster v Steve Maish
10.55pm Phil Taylor v Mawson/Gionzon

Friday December 17
7.10pm Co Stompe v Peter Wright
8.15pm Roland Scholten v Veijo Viinikka (P)
8.45pm Colin Lloyd v Andree Welge
9.50pm Adrian Lewis v Tony Eccles
10.55pm Ronnie Baxter v Scholten/Viinikka

Saturday December 18
7.40pm Andy Hamilton v Dennis Smith
8.45pm Matt Padgett v Morihiro Hashimoto (P)
9.15pm Mark Dudbridge v Alex Roy
10.20pm Simon Whitlock v Steve Evans
11.25pm Gary Anderson v Padgett/Hashimoto

Sunday December 19
7.10pm Wayne Jones v Rob Modra
8.15pm Per Laursen v Boris Krcmar (P)
8.45pm Robert Thornton v Nigel Heydon
9.50pm Wes Newton v Darin Young
10.55pm John Part v Laursen/Krcmar

Monday December 20
7.10pm Alan Tabern v Richie Burnett
8.15pm Jyhan Artut v Scott Mackenzie (P)
8.45pm Kevin Painter v Brendan Dolan
9.50pm James Wade v Antonio Alcinas
10.55pm Denis Ovens v Artut/Mackenzie

Tuesday December 21
7.10pm Michael van Gerwen v Mensur Suljovic
8.15pm Michael Mansell v Preston Ridd (P)
8.45pm Terry Jenkins v Joe Cullen
9.50pm Jelle Klaasen v Steve Brown
10.55pm Vincent van der Voort v Mansell/Ridd

Wednesday December 22
7.10pm Colin Osborne v Chris Thompson
8.15pm Devon Petersen v Norman Madhoo (P)
8.45pm Barrie Bates v Kevin McDine
9.50pm Raymond van Barneveld v Steve Hine
10.55pm Jamie Caven v Petersen/Madhoo

Thursday December 23
7.10pm Andy Smith v Shane Tichowitsch
8.15pm Magnus Caris v Dietmar Burger (P)
8.45pm Mark Walsh v Justin Pipe
9.50pm Dennis Priestley v Bernd Roith
10.55pm Mervyn King v Caris/Burger

Second Round
Monday December 27
1.10pm Baxter/Scholten/Viinikka v Webster/Maish
2.55pm Nicholson/Farmer v Stompe/Wright
3.45pm Hamilton/Smith v Thornton/Heydon
7.10pm Lloyd/Welge v Beaton/Hylton
8.25pm Lewis/Eccles v Dudbridge/Roy
9.45pm Taylor/Mawson/Gionzon v Part/Laursen/Krcmar

Tuesday December 28
1.10pm Walsh/Pipe v Tabern/Burnett
2.25pm Jones/Modra v van der Voort/Mansell/Ridd
3.45pm Jenkins/Cullen v Klaasen/Brown
7.10pm Newton/Young v Painter/Dolan
8.25pm Whitlock/Evans v Ovens/Artut/Mackenzie
9.45pm Wade/Alcinas v van Gerwen/Suljovic

Wednesday December 29
1.10pm Osborne/Thompson v Caven/Petersen/Madhoo
2.25pm Anderson/Padgett/Hashimoto v Priestley/Roith
3.45pm King/Caris/Burger v Smith/Tichowitsch
7.10pm van Barneveld/Hine v Bates/McDine

Third Round
8.25pm Baxter/Scholten/Viinikka/Webster/Maish v Lloyd/Welge/Beaton/Hylton
9.45pm Taylor/Mawson/Gionzon/Part/Laursen/Krcmar v Nicholson/Farmer/Stompe/Wright

Thursday December 30
1.10pm Lewis/Eccles/Dudbridge/Roy v Hamilton/Smith/Thornton/Heydon
2.25pm King/Caris/Burger/Smith/Tichowitsch v Anderson/Padgett/Hashimoto/Priestley/Roith
3.45pm Jenkins/Cullen/Klaasen/Brown v Walsh/Pipe/Tabern/Burnett
7.10pm Whitlock/Evans/Ovens/Artut/Mackenzie v Jones/Modra/van der Voort/Mansell/Ridd
8.25pm van Barneveld/Hine/Bates/McDine v Osborne/Thompson/Caven/Petersen/Madhoo
9.45pm Wade/Alcinas/van Gerwen/Suljovic v Newton/Young/Painter/Dolan

Saturday January 1 2011
Quarter-Finals – Order of Play TBC
2.10pm
3.30pm
7.40pm
9.00pm

Sunday January 2
Semi-Finals – Order of Play TBC
7.40pm
9.30pm

Monday January 3
PDC Unicorn Under-21 World Championship Final
7.10pm Michael van Gerwen v Arron Monk

Ladbrokes.com World Darts Championship Final
8.00pm


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 12, 2010)

Can't wait. Getting some mdma this week to, gonna be a fun tourney me thinks.


----------



## Rosco (Dec 12, 2010)

Yep, going to be a goodun! Got gallons of Carlsberg Export in but saving my mdma binge for Glasto!

And not to be forgotten......Will be posting the BDO match schedule up asap. Can't wait for that as well, starts on the 1st Jan slightly overlapping the PDC by two days. I'm going to have to get two tellys in my sofa room!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 12, 2010)

Wont be watching the BDO stuff on 1st jan, that's quarter finals day!(best day of the tourney imo)


----------



## Rosco (Dec 16, 2010)

Steve Beaton out, great match, not great scoring but great match to watch. Shame for Steve, best year he's had for a good few many years, entertained the masses at last but I'm guessing he aint going to get any better ever. Congrats to Hylton, played average but done the job.


----------



## Rosco (Dec 17, 2010)

Blimey, just noticed the great Richie Burnett has qualified for this! Good luck to him.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 21, 2010)

Loving Flintoffs commentary, he's got me cheering on Cullen now and Cullen's beginning to fight back v Jenkins.


----------



## Exterminator (Dec 21, 2010)

Why do I always feel sorry for these guys when the youngsters start to beat them?!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm used to it with Jenkins now tbf.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 21, 2010)

we might be able to blag some wristbands for later in the week i hope


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 21, 2010)

Flintoffs commentary was just greatness.


----------



## Exterminator (Dec 21, 2010)

Well done Jenkins, does that mean we don't have to put up with Freddy repeathing himself anymore?! God, he even made Sid sound bearable!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 21, 2010)

Exterminator said:


> Well done Jenkins, does that mean we don't have to put up with Freddy repeathing himself anymore?! God, he even made Sid sound bearable!


 
Don't think he repeated hismelf that much.  Cracked me up alot.


----------



## Exterminator (Dec 21, 2010)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Don't think he repeated hismelf that much.  Cracked me up alot.


 
He must have said "Showing his class" and "we'd all love to see Cullen come back into this" about 9,000,000 times!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 21, 2010)

Exterminator said:


> He must have said "Showing his class" and "we'd all love to see Cullen come back into this" about 9,000,000 times!


 
Honestly don't remember him repeating those lines too often!


----------



## Exterminator (Dec 21, 2010)

Anyway, onto Brown Vs Klaasen. Who you backing?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 21, 2010)

Really don't like Klassen, throws too fast like Van Gerwen earlier, so hoping for Brown to win. Just don't get players who throw so fast, it will never work in the biggest darts tournaments.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 21, 2010)

klassen is class


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 21, 2010)

but brown is banging


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 21, 2010)

klassen's shit.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 21, 2010)

na na na
na na na
hey hey hey
Good bye Klassen!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 21, 2010)

TrippyLondoner said:


> klassen's shit.


he was wasn't he?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 21, 2010)

Really wish when they say klassen "former world champion" that they would mention it was only the BDO tournament. Though i guess they aren't allowed to??


----------



## Exterminator (Dec 21, 2010)

Are they even allowed to mention the BDO? I'm Bristolian so am happy that Brown one. Used to like Klaasen though, and quick at least keeps it fun.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 21, 2010)

Exterminator said:


> Are they even allowed to mention the BDO? .


 
Was just thinking that as i posted it and don't think they can.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 21, 2010)

Oh, another fast dutchman. Personally prefer players with abilty.


----------



## Exterminator (Dec 21, 2010)

This Preston Ridd doesn't look like a darts player they he thows the ladies. He's like Crouch playing football!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 21, 2010)

Van Der Voort looks like he's learnt from the other two guys mistakes and is just abit slower,lol.


----------



## Exterminator (Dec 21, 2010)

Ridd keeps making this really calm but clearly frustrated (okay, contradiction in terms) face every time he misses the treble. It's funny. Think he's gonna get thrashed here though...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 21, 2010)

Aye, can't be bothered watching this match. Am satisfied with my entertainment from the darts tonight anyway!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 22, 2010)

Oh shit, Barney loses first set to Hine 3-2. He can't hit the doubles atm.

edit; eventually wins 3-1 though.


----------



## Rosco (Dec 23, 2010)

Exterminator said:


> Are they even allowed to mention the BDO?



As far as I've noticed over the last few years the most they are allowed to mention is "Lakeside".

On a different note, didn't Flintoff do well, and well funny!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 27, 2010)

Unbelievable stuff between webster/baxter, wake up ronnie ffs!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 27, 2010)

Baxter 0-4 Webster

Could've been so different but Webster was on fire.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 27, 2010)

bad boy?! pft, looks like a teacher's pet to me


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 27, 2010)

NichLOLson


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 27, 2010)

(Aus) NichLolson 1-2 Wright(eng)


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 27, 2010)

nicholson 9 dart chance and he fucks it up!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 27, 2010)

peter fucking wright! 3-2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 27, 2010)

Nicholsons out hahahahahahahaha wow!!!!!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 27, 2010)

enjoyed that one, nicholson was almost off the board on that double 10!?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 27, 2010)

Weird all this time i thought Hamilton was a scot! probs just drunkenness!


----------



## ernestolynch (Dec 28, 2010)

Good game good game. Walsh v Tabern.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 28, 2010)

Yup.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 28, 2010)

Wade out thanks to Suljovic, what an upset! Sad to see Wade fuck it up yet again.


----------



## Huxter (Dec 28, 2010)

Wade been on the shandies all day by the looks of things....again


----------



## ernestolynch (Dec 29, 2010)

I watched it this morning, really made up for Suljovic, what nerve he has...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 29, 2010)

how the fuck is it 3-2 hahahahaaha c'mon dennis!!!!!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 29, 2010)

Well done Anderson, eventually got there, credit to dennis.


----------



## Rosco (Dec 29, 2010)

Wow, what a match between Anderson and Priestly.

Merv King getting booed as usual, hope he smiles at the crowd this time rather than telling them to fuck off again!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 29, 2010)

King  should learn from Anderson!


----------



## ernestolynch (Dec 29, 2010)

Merv's wearing earplugs!


----------



## Rosco (Dec 29, 2010)

King should learn from a lot of people! I appreciate that once he gets on stage he's within the zone etc etc but unless he becomes a bit more crowd friendly I can't ever see him being better than he is now and possibly a lot worse. Lets face it darts nowadays, at least the PDC, is  very much an audience participating sport and if they affect the player like it does King then things have to change. I also think the earplugs are a big fuckoff to the crowd as well. He's got to change cos he really comes across as a moody old twat.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 29, 2010)

Strangely enough if i was in the crowd i'd be one of the ones cheering on king, probably with a sign saying 'Kings only fan'. (have liked him since he beat phil taylor)


----------



## Rosco (Dec 29, 2010)

his missis is their too, albeit on her own. So that's two fans!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 29, 2010)

wahey!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 29, 2010)

Although i must add I'll love a Andy Smith upset here, impressed with him so far.


----------



## Rosco (Dec 29, 2010)

Kings missis actually looks moodier than him, scary couple to say the least!


----------



## Rosco (Dec 29, 2010)

The Pieman is making a meal of it, he has a lot on his plate!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 29, 2010)

*shakes head*


----------



## Rosco (Dec 29, 2010)

I predict Merv coming right back and then losing at the last hurdle, thats what normally happens.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 29, 2010)

3-3 and it could've been 4-2, the crowd aren't singing anymore!


----------



## Rosco (Dec 29, 2010)

bollox, I've been on sky+ pause and you've just ruined the 6th set for me!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 29, 2010)

Watch it live ya twat.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 29, 2010)

what a win!!! what a match!!!


----------



## Rosco (Dec 29, 2010)

yea right my fault, nipped out for fag and forgot I had paused,dared not click refresh for the last 15mins! Brilliant match, and great for the Pieman, who does he have next?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 29, 2010)

Gary Anderson .

i've just got the whiskey out + more beer! oh yeah!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 29, 2010)

barney on fire! love it!!!!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 29, 2010)

bollocks, just fuck off mcdine aaargh!!!!!!!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 29, 2010)

c'mooooooooooooon 2-1 barney!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 29, 2010)

ole ole ole ole

ole ole

ole ole ole ole

ole ole


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 1, 2011)

barney gets a thrashing, i said to her the other day that i fancied anderson, wished i'd stuck me money where me mouth is now.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 1, 2011)

Knew it. Anderson in unstoppable. C'MON Websater v taylor.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 1, 2011)

highest average, he's looked sharp and focussed, i reckon he could do it.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 1, 2011)

im tempted to bet on him tmrw, will be pointles if taylor loses though, who is 1-0 down v webster!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 1, 2011)

Bring the specs back, taylor


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 1, 2011)

holy crap

3-1 webster!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 1, 2011)

webbo ftw


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 1, 2011)

i call him webby


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 1, 2011)

we wondered whether he'd considered spiderman?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 1, 2011)

3-2 now c'mon MR T


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 1, 2011)

As wayne mardle has been callin ya


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 1, 2011)

OH MY FUCKING LORD

webster 4-2 taylor


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 1, 2011)

webby!!!!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 1, 2011)

Oh my Fucking word!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ernestolynch (Jan 1, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> barney gets a thrashing, i said to her the other day that i fancied anderson, wished i'd stuck me money where me mouth is now.



I was gonna bet on Whitlock...thank fig I didn't.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 2, 2011)

Going for Anderson/Lewis tonight, then gonna bet on Lewis tmrw.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 2, 2011)

Anderson 6 -2 jenkins


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 2, 2011)

For fucks sakes lewis, 4-4 AFTER BEING 4-2 UP


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 2, 2011)

6-4 win lewis!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 3, 2011)

missed it cos we went cinema. lewis/webster game sounds like a corker, i was hoping webby might nick it, but fair play to lewis, he's been tipped by many for a while now.


----------



## shagnasty (Jan 3, 2011)

Phil taylor is going have to except that is reign at the top will end.old father time has caught up with him


----------



## Rosco (Jan 3, 2011)

Ok, this final could be anyones and does have the potential to be a brill game of arrers and in Wayne Mardles words just then, "darts lunacy"!!!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 3, 2011)

Anderson to win 7-3.


----------



## Rosco (Jan 3, 2011)

I reckon Lewis will win, Anderson may have darted himself out over the past week or so. Hope not cos I like Anderson and hope he wins, seems a nicer blokey than Lewis.


----------



## Rosco (Jan 3, 2011)

C'mon Anderson!!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 3, 2011)

wtf ? under 21 final first?


----------



## Rosco (Jan 3, 2011)

This time last year (well a day before this time last year cos the final was on the 2nd Jan) I was sitting with my 6 year old son on the fourth table from the front, brill night out!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 3, 2011)

Anderson for me, although a tight match, possibly 7-5.


----------



## Rosco (Jan 3, 2011)

I dunno, after the huge effort they've both put in to get this far I think one of them is going to fail in a big way. I'm thinking it may be Anderson that will be all over the place, although saying that he has looked his most confident ever so far. He normally gets very nervous and just smiles stupidly at everyone and everything. But, Lewis has the potential to fuck up too but his heavy scoring in good form can mend broken sets in seconds.


----------



## Rosco (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm going to get off the fence and say Lewis to win 7-3

sorry edit to change name!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 3, 2011)

really hate all the bullshit hype like this england v scotland stuff, its not england v scotland its lewis v anderson damnit.  we have a world cup now for that sorta stuff.


----------



## ernestolynch (Jan 3, 2011)

I doubt I'll be able to see this - 'other stuff on tv' grr - I'm backing Anderson though.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 3, 2011)

9 dartc hance!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 3, 2011)

hes done it hahahahahahahahja DARTING FUCKING LUNACYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## ernestolynch (Jan 3, 2011)

TrippyLondoner said:


> 9 dartc hance!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
WHO???


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 3, 2011)

ernestolynch said:


> WHO???


 
LEWIS


----------



## Rosco (Jan 3, 2011)

Crikey, some match so far , the first couple of sets Lewis was on a 134 three dart average, Gordon Bennett!!!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 3, 2011)

this is just freakin ridiculous


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 3, 2011)

6-3 lewis!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 3, 2011)

now 6-5 ffs!!!!!!!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 3, 2011)

What a win for lewis, what a final!


----------



## ernestolynch (Jan 3, 2011)

Superb


----------



## Rosco (Jan 3, 2011)

Yep Lewis deserved that. I felt Anderson gave up towards the end but fight on he certainly did. What a final though, Mr Hearne was well pleased.

And quite strange seeing Taylor in normal clothes!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 4, 2011)

tried to keep half an eye on it, was on down the pub but was sat with me mate who i haven't seen for a while so was mainly chatting with him. well done lewis, about time.


----------



## Rosco (Jan 4, 2011)

to anyone that missed it or just wants to watch it again, heres Lewis doing his perfect 9 dart finish in last nights final



He actually throws another 180 with the first three darts of the next leg which makes 12 perfect darts in a row, try that down the pub!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 4, 2011)

Was amazing. Also loved Taylor's reaction after it.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 5, 2011)

Rosco said:


> to anyone that missed it or just wants to watch it again, heres Lewis doing his perfect 9 dart finish in last nights final
> 
> 
> 
> He actually throws another 180 with the first three darts of the next leg which makes 12 perfect darts in a row, try that down the pub!


fantastic, missed that when i watched it again today, very nice to see anderson's reaction as well. what a champ!


----------



## ernestolynch (Mar 17, 2011)

Rematch tonight spoilt by drunken sweaties.


----------



## Onket (Mar 18, 2011)

I bought Good Arrows for £1 the other week. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1277947/


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 27, 2020)

Joe Cullen, that was brilliant . . .


----------



## N_igma (Jul 15, 2021)

Andy ‘The Viking’ Fordham has passed away. Fond memories of this man growing up. RIP to the Viking.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 15, 2021)

Sad yeah. He lost loads of weight a few years back. Looked like a different person.

Not sure what happened since though.


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 18, 2021)

Absolutely brilliant. From Friday night's World Championship:


----------



## Mation (Dec 18, 2021)

"Pure darts! PURE DARTS!!!".


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 31, 2021)

State of xenophobic darts fans in 2021


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 5, 2022)

Legend.


----------



## Siouxsie (Apr 14, 2022)

Ex-darts champion Ted Hankey admits sexual assault of woman​Former world darts champion Ted Hankey has admitted sexually assaulting a woman.

Hankey, 54, appeared at Warrington Magistrates’ Court on Thursday.

He spoke to confirm his name, age and address and pleaded guilty to the charge.

The court heard he was charged with intentionally touching a woman over the age of 16 on September 10 last year.

Jonathan Wilkinson, prosecuting, said the victim was under 18.

District Judge Nicholas Sanders said the case would be sent to Chester Crown Court, where Hankey will be sentenced on May 12.



			Ex-darts champion Ted Hankey admits sexual assault of woman
		


Well  I feel quite shocked, I've always liked Ted, made me smile the way he wound other players up.
I still laugh when I think of him trying to put Michael van Gerwen off by tripping over as he took his shot 
then there was the mini stroke against him ....never a dull moment!


----------



## Siouxsie (May 16, 2022)

Update on above...








						Ted Hankey: Former darts champion jailed for sexual assault
					

Ted Hankey was filmed pinning down his victim before assaulting her "with an air of entitlement".



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




*Former world darts champion Ted Hankey has been jailed for two years for a sexual assault caught on camera.*
Hankey, 54, from Berry Hill, Stoke-on-Trent, pinned down the young woman and, with an "air of entitlement", sexually assaulted her, Chester Crown Court heard.
He pleaded guilty at an earlier hearing to the attack on 10 September in Crewe.
The darts player, nicknamed The Count, was the BDO world champion in 2000 and 2009.
The court was previously told the victim was aged between 16 and 18.
Hankey, a father-of-three, who had shown "more self-pity than remorse", dabbed away tears with a tissue as he was sentenced.
Judge Steven Everett, Recorder of Chester, said Hankey would have "denied it to the bitter end" if the attack had not been caught on film.

2 years! 
His wife has filed for divorce and his children want nothing to do with him.....I wonder if 'Bubba' will be feeling the same "air of entitlement" in the prison showers!


----------

